# اطلب اي رسالة دكتوراة او ماجستير في اى مجال من مجالات الهندسة وستكون عندك في يومين ان شاء



## m66666677 (23 مارس 2010)

اطلب اي رسالة دكتوراة او ماجستير في مجال الهندسة المدنية فقط وستكون عندك في يومين ان شاء الله 
المطلوب :
تحديد الموضوع بدقة باللغة الانجلزية
بعد ذلك سيتم رفع الاطروحة على هذه الصفحة قد تستغرق عملية الرفع من يومين الى عشرة ايام 
لا تترددوا في طلب اي اطروحة ​
*ملاحظات مهمة :​1) ارجو تحديد الموضوع بدقة اكثر باللغة الانجليزية 
2) اذا كانت هناك اطروحة بحد ذاتها مطلوبة ، مهما كانت ، يرجى كتابة اسمها فقط وسيتم طلبها وتحميلها على هذه الصفحة ( طالما انها تتعلق بالهندسة المدنية ) ومهما كانت الاطروحة سيتم طلبها ورفعها باذن الله. 
3) هذه الصفحة غير مخصصة للكتب العربية او البحوث العربية 
4) بامكانكم طلب اي مواصفة astm الامريكية وسيتم رفعها ، مع العلم سارفع اخر اصدار ، بمعنى اخر ليس مواصفة قديمة . 
5) يرجى عدم طلب اكثر من ثلاث اطروحات يوميا. لكي تسهل عملية الطلب .
6) يرجى دفع الثمن ( وهو الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء)
وشكرا*


----------



## anass81 (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً على عرضك هذا :75:


----------



## odwan (23 مارس 2010)

development of pavement maintenance management system 
وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير وفي إنتظار الرد


----------



## m66666677 (23 مارس 2010)

odwan قال:


> development of pavement maintenance management system
> وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير وفي إنتظار الرد


 
تفضل اخي ،، هذه الاطروحة على نفس الموضوع الذي طلبته حضرتك .

هذه الرسالة مقدمة كاحدى متطلبات نيل درحة الدكتوراة من جامعة كاليفورنيا الامريكية 
رابط التحميل :
http://www.4shared.com/file/247812470/888ce5af/Cphdddddddd.html

وهذه رسالة ثانية على نفس الموضوع :
http://www.4shared.com/file/247816383/1c302908/22222222222222222222.html


----------



## زاد أحمد (23 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع 
لي بعض الطلبات ان أمكن 

Koboevic, S.
(2000) _An Approach to Seismic Design of Eccentrically Braced Frames_
Ph.D. thesis, Department of Civil Engineering and Applied Mechanics, McGill University, Montreal, Que

وشكرا مسبقا


----------



## مجاهد عمر (23 مارس 2010)

كتر الله من امثالك


----------



## m66666677 (23 مارس 2010)

زاد أحمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك على الموضوع
> لي بعض الطلبات ان أمكن
> 
> Koboevic, S.
> ...


 


 الى المهندس : زاد احمد

تفضل هذا طلبك : ( لا تنسى الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء )
رابط التحميل:
http://www.4shared.com/file/247827698/6b2e1e9f/gffffffffffffffffffffffffffd.html


----------



## odwan (23 مارس 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> تفضل اخي ،، هذه الاطروحة على نفس الموضوع الذي طلبته حضرتك .
> 
> هذه الرسالة مقدمة كاحدى متطلبات نيل درحة الدكتوراة من جامعة كاليفورنيا الامريكية
> رابط التحميل :
> ...



بارك الله فيكم وأطال عمركم وحفظكم.... جاري التحميل والإطلاع


----------



## m66666677 (23 مارس 2010)

الرجاء من عنده اي طلب يكتبه هنا وانا ان شاء الله سارفعه في غضون يومين الى عشرة ايام ،، الثمن ( الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء) ، وشكرا


----------



## anass81 (23 مارس 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> الرجاء من عنده اي طلب يكتبه هنا وانا ان شاء الله سارفعه في غضون يومين الى عشرة ايام ،، الثمن ( الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء) ، وشكرا


 
السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا وشفى لك والدتك 

الموضوع للتثبيت نظرا لأهميته للزملاء الكرام 

أعانك الله على هذه المهمة


----------



## tarekkk (23 مارس 2010)

احتاج إلى مساعده في مشروع تخرج نعنوان التقييم المالي والاداري للعطاءات من قبل المالكين


----------



## m66666677 (23 مارس 2010)

tarekkk قال:


> احتاج إلى مساعده في مشروع تخرج نعنوان التقييم المالي والاداري للعطاءات من قبل المالكين


 

ارجو كتابة ما تريد باللغة الانجليزية ، وارجو تحديد الموضوع بدقة ، لكي تسهل عملية البحث
كلما كان الموضوع محدد بدقة ، كلما سهل عليا طلبة من الجهات المختصة، وباللغة الانجليزية
وللاسف لا استطيع ان ارفع الا اطروحات دكتوراة او ماجستير فقط في اي مجال في الهندسة المدنية


----------



## زاد أحمد (23 مارس 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> الى المهندس : زاد احمد
> 
> تفضل هذا طلبك : ( لا تنسى الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء )
> رابط التحميل:
> http://www.4shared.com/file/247827698/6b2e1e9f/gffffffffffffffffffffffffffd.html



مـــــــــــا شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــه عليك أخي على هذه السرعة في الرد أولا , ثم بارك الله فيك على رفع الرسالة المطلوبة,

ندعو الله الشفاء العاجل لوالدتك
اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعدة سقما أبدا, اللهم أذهب البأس واشف أنت الشافي , لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لا يغادر سقما 

بعد اذنك أخي الكريم هل تسمح بطلبات articlsأيضا


----------



## m66666677 (23 مارس 2010)

زاد أحمد قال:


> مـــــــــــا شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــه عليك أخي على هذه السرعة في الرد أولا , ثم بارك الله فيك على رفع الرسالة المطلوبة,
> 
> ندعو الله الشفاء العاجل لوالدتك
> اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعدة سقما أبدا, اللهم أذهب البأس واشف أنت الشافي , لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لا يغادر سقما
> ...


 اطلب الجورنال الذي تريد ، ولكن يوجد لدي بعض الجورنالات المحمية التي لا استطيع فتحها ، اتمنى ان يكون طلبك ليس من هذه الجورنالات المحمية ، ولكن نعم اطلب ما تشاء ،، وان شاء الله خير 
ولا تنسى الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء


----------



## m66666677 (23 مارس 2010)

هذا العرض متاح الى عام 2011 شهر 5 ان شاء الله


----------



## زاد أحمد (23 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي على المتابعة 
هل بالإمكان تحميل جونالات البروفيسور 
Egor Popov 
والتي تعالج الموضوع التالي 
Eccentrically braced frames

ومشكور أخي على المجهود


----------



## m66666677 (23 مارس 2010)

للاسف هذا البرفسور ليس عندي له شئ 
ولكن هذا الموضوع عندي عليه اكثر من عشرين جورنال 
وطلبها ياخذ من يومين الى خمس ايام 
لقد طلبت لك جورنالان على هذا الموضوع 
بعد يومين او ثلاثة يكونو عندك ان شاء الله


----------



## ديميرونى (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبعد اتقدم بكل الشكر لصاحب الموضوع ومن ساهم فيه 
انا عايز بحث اوموضوع كامل عن ultimate lateral loads on piles
ياريت ترودوا علي وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (24 مارس 2010)

ديميرونى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وبعد اتقدم بكل الشكر لصاحب الموضوع ومن ساهم فيه
> انا عايز بحث اوموضوع كامل عن ultimate lateral loads on piles
> ياريت ترودوا علي وشكرا


 
اخي الكريم ، هذا الموضوع يحتوي على ملايين البحوث ، ولكني اخترت لك هذه الاطروحة 
تفضل هذا طلبك:
http://www.4shared.com/file/248112675/2a25e46f/ssssssssssssaaaaaaaaa.html
ارجو ان تنال اعجابك ،وهيا عن نفس الموضوع الذي طلبته حضرتك


----------



## civilous (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم انا هاشم اخوكم انا طالب ماجستير في الهند اني حاليا في نهاية البحث او الرسالة
عنوان الرساله
finite element analysis of soil structure interaction with special reference to offshore gravity platform
أنا صحيح الجزء الاكبر هو السوفتير ولكن احب ادعم البحث ان امكن بمعلومات اكثر
فيا حبذا المساعدة واكون شاكرا لحظرتكم


----------



## almiligy (24 مارس 2010)

نسال اللة العلى القدير ان يمن عليها بالشفاء العاجل بأذن اللة, هى وجميع المرضى عافاهم اللة وعافانا, ونسألهم الرضا والدعاء لنا نحن اولادهم... واللة هو الشافى


----------



## خضر السوداني (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ابحث عن اي رساله عن تصميم وتحليل القشريات


----------



## روان عبدالله رضوان (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
موضوع رائع جدا
طلبي هو"soil stabilization by chemical additives"
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## tarekkk (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أريد مساعده في مشروع تخرج بعنوان 
التقييم المالي والفني للعطاءا من قبل المالكين 
أرجو المساعده وشكرا


----------



## م/محمود خليفه (24 مارس 2010)

انا طالب ماجستير اريد كتاب باللغه العربيه يشرح الموضوع الاتى
stresses in beams on elastic foundations


----------



## struct-eng (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
اتمنى ان تستطيع مساعدتى فى ايجاد ابحاث-لعمل ماجستير- تتعلق بهذا الموضوع 
Behavior and Analysis of Base Plate Under Various Load
وتكون مشكرا جدا لو تسطيع ان تمدنى بتجارب معمليه على هذا الموضوع
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (24 مارس 2010)

*طلب رسالة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أسعدت مساءاً مهندس *m66666677 
فى البداية أسأل الله أن يشفى والدتك ويعافيها ويطيل عمرها ويبارك فيه وجميع مرضى المسلمين
ثانياً فى الحقيقة جهد يذكر فيشكر، فأن توفر رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراة القريبة من مواضيع الأخوة المهندسين والمهندسات خلال أيام يعد عملاً فى غاية الروعة والإحسان وتستحق كل الثناء عليه جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك.
وأتمنى أن تستطيع أن تخدمنى وتساعدنى فى توفير رسالة أو أطروحة قريبة من موضوع رسالة الماجستير الخاصة بى وهى :

* *Research title:*​ An analytical study of bending of steel-concrete composite sections​ ​ *Objective of the thesis:*​ The main objective of this thesis is to investigate and establish the criteria to define the feasibility of bonding concrete to steel with an epoxy adhesive in composite sections. ​ ​ *Problem Description:*​ The purpose of this research is to study the flexural behavior of steel concrete composite sections using finite element method.​ The designed model to be used for this research is composed of cross section made of a reinforced concrete slab made from local materials connected to a steel beam section with an epoxy adhesive layer as shown in figures (1,2).The loading will be as shown in figure (3) to give pure moment in the middle of the beam.


​


----------



## أبو العز عادل (24 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hacona (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
أخي المحترم
يرجى تزويدي برسائل دكتوراة حول 
High Performance Concrete
وبارك الله بك ونفع بك


----------



## ديميرونى (24 مارس 2010)

انا كنت طلبت بحث عن ultimate lateral loads on piles وجزاك الله خير ا جزيلا علي ذلك 
لو امكن تضع لي بعض الصور والفيديوهات خاصة بالموضوع اكن للك شاكرا


----------



## mazen61 (24 مارس 2010)

*احتاج كتب ونسخ متعددة من رسائل ماجستير او دكتوراه في مادة ال structure وخاصة الثيوري ماتركس لمادة الستركجل لاني سأكمل دراسات عليا في هذة المادة 
ولكم الشكر الجزيل*​


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (24 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا

مثل المصانع متعددت الطوابق Control Structural Vibrations for long span and tall building


----------



## عزام الخليل (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أطلب رسائل لتدعيم بحثي وهو بعنوان
stabilization of clay soil by cement and lime
وأرجو وضع اي رسالة ماستر او دكتوراه تتعلق بهذا الموضوع
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_top (24 مارس 2010)

soil


----------



## eng_top (24 مارس 2010)

محتاج اى رسالة ماجستير soil


----------



## m66666677 (24 مارس 2010)

eng_top قال:


> محتاج اى رسالة ماجستير soil


 تفضل هذا طلبك :
http://www.4shared.com/file/225663300/a3e4a746/Dunhamm--Friell_2009__MS_Thesi.html
هذه الرسالة غاية في الروعة. وهيا حديثة جدا 2009


----------



## m66666677 (24 مارس 2010)

tarekkk قال:


> احتاج إلى مساعده في مشروع تخرج نعنوان التقييم المالي والاداري للعطاءات من قبل المالكين


ارجو تحديد الموضوع باللغة الانجليزية ، وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (24 مارس 2010)

civilous قال:


> السلام عليكم انا هاشم اخوكم انا طالب ماجستير في الهند اني حاليا في نهاية البحث او الرسالة
> عنوان الرساله
> finite element analysis of soil structure interaction with special reference to offshore gravity platform
> أنا صحيح الجزء الاكبر هو السوفتير ولكن احب ادعم البحث ان امكن بمعلومات اكثر
> فيا حبذا المساعدة واكون شاكرا لحظرتكم


 

تفضل هذا طلبك:
http://www.4shared.com/file/248630940/b7f2af4d/ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.html
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## m66666677 (24 مارس 2010)

خضر السوداني قال:


> السلام عليكم ابحث عن اي رساله عن تصميم وتحليل القشريات


 اخي الكريم 
اذا ممكن تحدد الموضوع باللغة الانجليزية بدقة اكثر


----------



## m66666677 (24 مارس 2010)

mazen61 قال:


> *احتاج كتب ونسخ متعددة من رسائل ماجستير او دكتوراه في مادة ال structure وخاصة الثيوري ماتركس لمادة الستركجل لاني سأكمل دراسات عليا في هذة المادة *
> 
> 
> *ولكم الشكر الجزيل*​


 
ارجو تحديد الموضوع بدقة وباللغة الانجليزية


----------



## m66666677 (24 مارس 2010)

روان عبدالله رضوان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> موضوع رائع جدا
> طلبي هو"soil stabilization by chemical additives"
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
هذا طلبك بالضبط ان شاء الله :
http://www.4shared.com/file/248638680/d5af8f93/nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnne.html


----------



## m66666677 (24 مارس 2010)

أحمد مختار محمود قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> مثل المصانع متعددت الطوابق Control Structural Vibrations for long span and tall building


 

تفضل هذا طلبك:
http://www.4shared.com/file/248640019/ea80433/eqtblssssssss.html

ولكن هذه الرسالة تدرس تاثير الاهتزازات الناتجة بفعل الرياح او الزلازل ، وليس بفعل الادوات الثقيلة ، ارجو تحديد الموضوع بدقة اكثر لكي يسهل عليا عملية البحث


----------



## m66666677 (24 مارس 2010)

ملاحظة الى كل المهندسين : 
هذا الجزء خاص برسائل الدكتوراة والماجستير وباللغة الانجليزية فقط ، وليس خاص لطلبات الكتب
علما ان الرسائل كلها مصدقة من اعرق الجامعات الامريكية


----------



## m66666677 (24 مارس 2010)

struct-eng قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
> اتمنى ان تستطيع مساعدتى فى ايجاد ابحاث-لعمل ماجستير- تتعلق بهذا الموضوع
> Behavior and Analysis of Base Plate Under Various Load
> ...


 
عطيني رقم التجربة ASTMوهيا تكون عندك ان شاء الله في اقل من عشر ايام تقريبا
وهذه رسالة على نفس الموضوع الذي طلبت:
http://www.4shared.com/file/248644388/2549a6e2/blateeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.html


----------



## m66666677 (24 مارس 2010)

مهندس القرقنى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> أسعدت مساءاً مهندس *m66666677 *
> *فى البداية أسأل الله أن يشفى والدتك ويعافيها ويطيل عمرها ويبارك فيه وجميع مرضى المسلمين*
> *ثانياً فى الحقيقة جهد يذكر فيشكر، فأن توفر رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراة القريبة من مواضيع الأخوة المهندسين والمهندسات خلال أيام يعد عملاً فى غاية الروعة والإحسان وتستحق كل الثناء عليه جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك.*
> ...


 
بصراحة عندي بحوث كثيرة عن هذا الموضوع 
ولكن اخترت لك هذه 
اذا لم تعجبك ارسل لك غيرها 
وشكرا 
رابط التحميل :
http://www.4shared.com/file/248657188/918f4d2/commmmmmmmmmmmmm.html


----------



## m66666677 (24 مارس 2010)

م/محمود خليفه قال:


> انا طالب ماجستير اريد كتاب باللغه العربيه يشرح الموضوع الاتى
> stresses in beams on elastic foundations


 
English please
I can't give you any book
only PHD or Master Thesis

Thanks


----------



## m66666677 (24 مارس 2010)

ملاحظات مهمة :​1) ارجو تحديد الموضوع بدقة اكثر باللغة الانجليزية 
2) اذا كانت هناك اطروحة بحد ذاتها مطلوبة ، مهما كانت ، يرجى كتابة اسمها فقط وسيتم طلبها وتحميلها على هذه الصفحة ( طالما انها تتعلق بالهندسة المدنية ) ومهما كانت الاطروحة سيتم طلبها ورفعها باذن الله. 
3) هذه الصفحة غير مخصصة للكتب العربية او البحوث العربية 
4) بامكانكم طلب اي مواصفة astm الامريكية وسيتم رفعها ، مع العلم سارفع اخر اصدار ، بمعنى اخر ليس مواصفة قديمة . 
5) يرجى عدم طلب اكثر من ثلاث اطروحات يوميا. لكي تسهل عملية الطلب .
6) يرجى دفع الثمن ( وهو الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء)
وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2010)

hacona قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي المحترم
> يرجى تزويدي برسائل دكتوراة حول
> High Performance Concrete
> وبارك الله بك ونفع بك


 
اوكي ولكن في اي مجال تريد ، جسور ، اعمدة ، بلاطات 
لقد رفعت لك هذه الرسالة عن هذا الموضوع ولكن اخترت لك الجسور ، 
هذا المجال واسع جدا جدا جدا 
هذه الرسالة تتناول نفس الموضوع الذي تريده حضرتك 
وهذا رابط التحميل : 
http://www.4shared.com/file/248805980/51330bd3/khhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.html


----------



## حسن حسن البانوبى (25 مارس 2010)

مطلوب رسالة فى Design of concrete-filled circular filled columns

وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير وشفا الله والدتك وعافاها وفي إنتظار الرد


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2010)

حسن حسن البانوبى قال:


> مطلوب رسالة فى Design of concrete-filled circular filled columns
> 
> وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير وشفا الله والدتك وعافاها وفي إنتظار الرد


 

تفضل هذا طلبك:
http://www.4shared.com/file/248914884/191c388d/fillllled.html

next time please explain to me filled with what , I found filled with steel and with other material 
thanks


----------



## mfalahxp (25 مارس 2010)

*الرجاء
*
*ابحاث في مجال الاداء التشغيلي لشبكات الطرق في المدن
*
*(traffic network *Operational *performance)*
* شفا الله والدتك وعافاها وجزاكم خيرا
*​


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2010)

mfalahxp قال:


> *الرجاء*​
> 
> *ابحاث في مجال الاداء التشغيلي لشبكات الطرق في المدن*​
> *(traffic network *Operational *performance)*
> *شفا الله والدتك وعافاها وجزاكم خيرا*​


 

تفضل هذا طلبك : 
http://www.4shared.com/file/248935832/d1f77076/traf1111111111111.html


----------



## unarco (25 مارس 2010)

Good day
Thanks for your cooperation,kindly requested to supply any Doctoral tesis for Value engineering
Thanks and best regards


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2010)

unarco قال:


> Good day
> Thanks for your cooperation,kindly requested to supply any Doctoral tesis for Value engineering
> Thanks and best regards


 

could you please be more specific
thanks


----------



## حسن حسن البانوبى (25 مارس 2010)

Dsign for concrete filled circular steel columns


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2010)

حسن حسن البانوبى قال:


> Dsign for concrete filled circular steel columns


 
تفضل هذا طلبك بالضبط
http://www.4shared.com/file/248993383/268a31b7/steellccoolluu.html
لا تنسى الدعاء


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2010)

من النادر وجود رسالة دكتوراة تتناول تصميم عضو انشائي ، وذلك لتوفر خطوات التصميم في اي مواصفة . ولكن هناك اطروحات تدرس جزئيات معينة . ومن النادر جدا وجود تصميم مثلا عمود كاطروحة دكتوراة او ماجستير


----------



## حسن حسن البانوبى (25 مارس 2010)

أنا شاكر جدا على سرعة التلبية ولكن الموضوع بالضبط هو
circular concrete filled tube (cft) columns


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (25 مارس 2010)

*طلب رسالة.2*



m66666677 قال:


> بصراحة عندي بحوث كثيرة عن هذا الموضوع
> ولكن اخترت لك هذه
> اذا لم تعجبك ارسل لك غيرها
> وشكرا
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

إلى المهندس / m66666677
بارك الله فيك وشكراً جزيلاً لك لتلبية طلبى، ولكن البحث الذى وضعته لى بعيد عن موضوع رسالتى، وإنى طامع فى كرمك وشهامتك أن ترسل لى أبحاث أخرى لعلها تكون قريبة من موضوعى وسأضع هنا عناوين أخرى قريبة من موضوع رسالتى لربما تساعدك فى إيجاد المطلوب :

*ADHESIVE BONDING OF CONCRETE-STEEL
COMPOSITE * *[FONT=&quot]sections


[/FONT]*


----------



## حسن حسن البانوبى (25 مارس 2010)

أخى الكريم شاكر ومقدر تعبك ولكن الموضوع بالضبط هى عبارة عن أعمدة حديد دائرية تملأ بالخرسانة المسلحة وهى ليست كمرات
concrete filled tubular steel columns under eccentric loading


----------



## محمد 977 (25 مارس 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب*

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب *
*الف الف الف شكر و تسلم الأأيادي *
بارك الله بك 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (25 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
و شكرا على سعة صدركم للطلبات 
Control Structural Vibrations for long span floor and (tall building) induced by man and machines

Control Structural Vibrations for long span floor induced by humans and machines


----------



## amrnijad (25 مارس 2010)

مشكور مقدما ومعي طلب لو في رسالات دكتوراة ناقشت الموضوع الاتي
Analysis Progressive Collapse


----------



## حسن حسن البانوبى (25 مارس 2010)

حسن حسن البانوبى قال:


> أخى الكريم شاكر ومقدر تعبك ولكن الموضوع بالضبط هى عبارة عن أعمدة حديد دائرية تملأ بالخرسانة المسلحة وهى ليست كمرات
> concrete filled tubular steel columns under eccentric loading


 
دعائنا للوالدة بالصحة والعافية


----------



## hacona (25 مارس 2010)

حفظكم الله من كل سوء


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2010)

حسن حسن البانوبى قال:


> أنا شاكر جدا على سرعة التلبية ولكن الموضوع بالضبط هو
> circular concrete filled tube (cft) columns


 
this is what you want God willing
http://www.4shared.com/file/249252464/92deee0c/9999999.html


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2010)

مهندس القرقنى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> إلى المهندس / m66666677
> بارك الله فيك وشكراً جزيلاً لك لتلبية طلبى، ولكن البحث الذى وضعته لى بعيد عن موضوع رسالتى، وإنى طامع فى كرمك وشهامتك أن ترسل لى أبحاث أخرى لعلها تكون قريبة من موضوعى وسأضع هنا عناوين أخرى قريبة من موضوع رسالتى لربما تساعدك فى إيجاد المطلوب :
> ...


 

I hope this is gonna help you:
http://www.4shared.com/file/249298753/8f9c9b50/111cccccccccc.html


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2010)

amrnijad قال:


> مشكور مقدما ومعي طلب لو في رسالات دكتوراة ناقشت الموضوع الاتي
> Analysis Progressive Collapse


 

you're lucky 
this is what you want exactly:
http://www.4shared.com/file/249299479/e785c9f0/7qqqqqqqqqqqqqq.html
good luck


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2010)

أحمد مختار محمود قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> و شكرا على سعة صدركم للطلبات
> Control Structural Vibrations for long span floor and (tall building) induced by man and machines
> 
> Control Structural Vibrations for long span floor induced by humans and machines


 

Sorry , There is no like what you want 
but this is so close
I hope it will help you
here it is
http://www.4shared.com/file/249301202/38636336/ttttttt1.html


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2010)

Don't forget the price 
Asking God to cure my Mom​


----------



## المهندس اليمني (25 مارس 2010)

thanks for your efforts so, please i need :

nonlinear finite element modeling of beam-column joint strengthening with FRP composite material using


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2010)

المهندس اليمني قال:


> thanks for your efforts so, please i need :
> 
> nonlinear finite element modeling of beam-column joint strengthening with FRP composite material using


 

This is exactly what you want
you are so lucky man
http://www.4shared.com/file/249310592/6932802f/lllllulllcuky.html


----------



## المهندس اليمني (25 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيك الجنه ويشفي والدتك وربنا يوفقك في حياتك العلمية والعمليه


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2010)

المهندس اليمني قال:


> الله يجزيك الجنه ويشفي والدتك وربنا يوفقك في حياتك العلمية والعمليه


 

You're welcome my brother
and thank you so much for your nice words


----------



## المهندس اليمني (25 مارس 2010)

nonlinear finite element modeling of beam-column joint strengthening with FRP composite material Under sesimic loading

الرسالة الذي ارفقتها عندي مسبقا وحبذا تكون في +sesimic loading+beam-column joint + FRP


----------



## amrnijad (25 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخي وجزاك الله خير لتلبية طلبي بهذه السرعة
والله يشافي والدتك


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (25 مارس 2010)

_الله يجزيك الجنه ويشفي والدتك وربنا يوفقك في حياتك العلمية والعمليه_


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2010)

المهندس اليمني قال:


> nonlinear finite element modeling of beam-column joint strengthening with FRP composite material Under sesimic loading
> 
> الرسالة الذي ارفقتها عندي مسبقا وحبذا تكون في +sesimic loading+beam-column joint + FRP


 

Sorry
I hope this one is going to help you
http://www.4shared.com/file/249326005/42944922/382.html


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2010)

أحمد مختار محمود قال:


> _الله يجزيك الجنه ويشفي والدتك وربنا يوفقك في حياتك العلمية والعمليه_


 
Thanks a lot my brother


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2010)

amrnijad قال:


> مشكور أخي وجزاك الله خير لتلبية طلبي بهذه السرعة
> والله يشافي والدتك


 

You're welcome my brother


----------



## المهندس اليمني (25 مارس 2010)

لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم .. 
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم .. 
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له .. 
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله .. 
إلهي .. 
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً .. 
إلهي .. 
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين آمين .. 
إلهي .. 
إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيه و تمده بالصحة و العافية .. 
إلهي .. 
لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير .
اللهم اشفي والدته وجميع المسلمين


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2010)

محمد 977 قال:


> *مشكوووووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب *
> *الف الف الف شكر و تسلم الأأيادي *
> بارك الله بك
> و جزاك الله كل خير


 

You're very welcome my brother


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2010)

المهندس اليمني قال:


> لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم ..
> لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..
> لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..
> له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
> ...


 


Thanks a lot my brother for these nice words


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2010)

المهندس اليمني قال:


> لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم ..
> لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..
> لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..
> له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
> ...


 

Did you find what you was looking for


----------



## المهندس اليمني (25 مارس 2010)

yes i found most of them,,,, but if have more do not hesitate to send it to me


----------



## مهندسة دمشقية (25 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو المساعدة بأطروحات ماجستير حول الموضوع التالي 
Analysis piles under Seicmic load
شاكربن تعاونكم و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## a_gamal (25 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا اخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع والذى اخذ منى الوقت الكبير لمعرفه كيفيه البحث عن الرسائل العلميه على الانترنت . فارجو منك اخى العزيز توضيح هذا الامر لى .
وادعوا الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفى والدتك وجميع مرضى المسلمين .*


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2010)

a_gamal قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته *
> *شكرا اخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع والذى اخذ منى الوقت الكبير لمعرفه كيفيه البحث عن الرسائل العلميه على الانترنت . فارجو منك اخى العزيز توضيح هذا الامر لى .*
> *وادعوا الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفى والدتك وجميع مرضى المسلمين .*


 

اخي الكريم ، انا اشتغل في (top secret) وهذا الشغل يتيح لي تنزيل اي بحث 
وهو خاص فقط للذين يشتغلون هناك ، حوالي اربع مليون اطروحة متوفرة لدي ، فقط اطلب وانا احملها هنا
وعلى فكرة : عرضي هذا محدود بالوقت ، تقريبا في عام 2011 شهر خمسة لن اكون قادر على توفير اي اطروحة لهذا المنتدى 
وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2010)

مهندسة دمشقية قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أرجو المساعدة بأطروحات ماجستير حول الموضوع التالي
> Analysis piles under Seicmic load
> شاكربن تعاونكم و جزاكم الله كل خير


 

تفضل هذا طلبك:
الرسالة الاولى :
http://www.4shared.com/file/249438278/b05a190d/pileeeeeeeeeeeee2.html
الرسالة الثانية :
http://www.4shared.com/file/249435826/d5689d44/pileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.html

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
اذا اردتي المزيد عندي حوالي الف اطروحة في هذا المجال ، ولقد حملت اثنان فقط وذلك لانه ياخذ وقلت 
لا تنسي الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2010)

قريبا جدا ان شاء الله ، ساقدم عرض عن اي مواصفة امريكية ASTM standard
عندي حوالي النصف الان ، وفي انتظار المزيد لاستكمال المجموعة لدي لكي اكون قادر على توفيرها للمهندسين في هذا المنتدى فقط لا غير

وطبعا مع دفع الثمن 
الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء


----------



## life for rent (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خييييييييييير
اتمنى انك تلاقى موضوع خاص ب shear wall and frames interaction


----------



## ابوتمام كنعان (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ابوتمام كنعان (26 مارس 2010)

<SPAN class=medium_text id=result_box>


----------



## ابوتمام كنعان (26 مارس 2010)

اتمنى ان يوجد رساله فيالمواضيع التالية :</SPAN>
</SPAN> 
 \ protect buildings from earthquakes tower \
As well as ways to implement Alsasat on the water</SPAN>


The construction of reservoirs and high soil gypsum


----------



## ابوتمام كنعان (26 مارس 2010)

*رسالة دكتوراة*

اتمنى ان يوجد رساله فيالمواضيع التالية :
<SPAN title="اتمنى الحصول على شهادة الماجستير والدكتوراه في \حماية الأبنية البرجية من الزلازل\" style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #fff" closure_uid_9e0wf4="99"FONT size=3I hope to get a master's degree and doctorate in/FONT/SPAN/SPAN/PPSPAN class=medium_textSPAN title="اتمنى الحصول على شهادة الماجستير والدكتوراه في \حماية الأبنية البرجية من الزلازل\" style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #fff" closure_uid_9e0wf4="99"></SPAN> 
\ protect buildings from earthquakes tower \
As well as ways to implement Alsasat on the water


The construction of reservoirs and high soil gypsum


----------



## firas114 (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو التفضل بمعاونتي بالحصول على اطروحة تتضمن خواص الترب الجبسية وسبل معالجتها.
gypsum soil end treatrment


----------



## m66666677 (26 مارس 2010)

firas114 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو التفضل بمعاونتي بالحصول على اطروحة تتضمن خواص الترب الجبسية وسبل معالجتها.
> gypsum soil end treatrment


 

بصراحة انت محظوظ جدا 
هذه الرسالة تماما كما طلبت 
http://www.4shared.com/file/249733795/7367f7a/gypsuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm.html
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## m66666677 (26 مارس 2010)

life for rent قال:


> جزاك الله كل خييييييييييير
> اتمنى انك تلاقى موضوع خاص ب shear wall and frames interaction


 
هذا الموضوع الذي تريده بالظبط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/249735483/d0630a8b/shearwalllllllllllllllll.html


----------



## m66666677 (26 مارس 2010)

ابوتمام كنعان قال:


> اتمنى ان يوجد رساله فيالمواضيع التالية :</span>
> </span>
> \ protect buildings from earthquakes tower \
> as well as ways to implement alsasat on the water</span>
> ...


 

اذا ممكن اخي الكريم ان تحدد الموضوع بطريقة ادق اذا ممكن


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (26 مارس 2010)

I want a Master research 
Dynamic Load Testing on piles (DLT) 
Evaluate the accuracy of dynamic load tests results based on comparison 

Objectives :-
1-Evaluate the accuracy of dynamic load tests results based on comparison between static load test results and dynamic load test results.
2-Investigate the effect of soil formation on accuracy of dynamic test.
3-Effect of pile dimensions (diameter and length).

We will make static load test and dynamic load test by using case method pile wave analysis program (CAPWAP) for about 50 piles.
For dynamic load test: we will drill holes on the sides of the piles to be tested so that electronic transducers (2 accelerometers and 2 strain gages) can be attached. 
When the transducers have been placed in position and the Pile Driving Analyzer will be ready to receive the acceleration and strain measurements. 
Analyses will be performed using CAPWAP be evaluate the follow:-
A- Comparison between static load test results and dynamic load test results. 
B- Estimation of the friction distribution and the pile end bearing.
C- Pile bearing capacity. 
D- Stresses on pile due to impact load.
E- Pile displacement and load curve.


وشفى الله والدتك إن شاء الله


----------



## تمارا عبواليونان (26 مارس 2010)

مرحبا......
اسال عن امكانية توفير اطاريح او بحوث عن ال (FRP (Fiber Reinforced Polymer),و استخدامه في تسليح الخرسانة ..... 
و اذا كان العضو الخرساني المسلح ب FRP تحت تاثير الحرارة العالية
و اذا كان المنشا اعلاه حلل باحد برامج التحليل الانشائي كالـANSYS.


----------



## life for rent (26 مارس 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> هذا الموضوع الذي تريده بالظبط
> http://www.4shared.com/file/249735483/d0630a8b/shearwalllllllllllllllll.html


 

جزاك الله كل خييييييييييير اخى الكريم
لكن للاسف الملف دة عندى .........اذا ممكن تجيبلى ملف اخر
وبارك الله فيك على كل حال


----------



## م / محمد شعيفان (26 مارس 2010)

نسأل الله العظيم الشافي أن يشفي والدتك بمنه وكرمه


----------



## زهره الحياه (26 مارس 2010)

lateral torsional buckling of steel column
أريد رسالة ماجستير أو دكتوراه عن هذا الموضوع
شكرأ مسبقا


----------



## إسلام علي (26 مارس 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> اخي الكريم ، انا اشتغل في (top secret) وهذا الشغل يتيح لي تنزيل اي بحث
> وهو خاص فقط للذين يشتغلون هناك ، حوالي اربع مليون اطروحة متوفرة لدي ، فقط اطلب وانا احملها هنا
> وعلى فكرة : عرضي هذا محدود بالوقت ، تقريبا في عام 2011 شهر خمسة لن اكون قادر على توفير اي اطروحة لهذا المنتدى
> وشكرا


:7::7:
يعطيك العافية 
طيب ليه تتعب نفسك 
نزل ما تستطيع تنزيله أخي الكريم وأكيد يوماً ما سيحتاج لها أي مهندس مسلم


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (26 مارس 2010)

أو أي failure modes
failure mode :fatigue at civil engineering
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد70 (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز جزاك الله خيراً وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وشفى الله السيدة الوالدة وحفظها من كل مكروه.
ارجو التكرم برفع المجلد السادس من المواصفة الامريكية الخاصة بالطلاء
Section 06 - Paints, Related Coatings, and Aromatics


----------



## جلال الله (26 مارس 2010)

ارجو رفع اي رسالة حول sandwich panel ولك مني كل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## الموهوبة1 (26 مارس 2010)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## m66666677 (26 مارس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> :7::7:
> يعطيك العافية
> طيب ليه تتعب نفسك
> نزل ما تستطيع تنزيله أخي الكريم وأكيد يوماً ما سيحتاج لها أي مهندس مسلم


انا لا انزل شئ 
انا ارفع من الهارد ديسك الذي يوجد عندي في الشغل 
وشكرا 
وهذا التعب لوجه الله سبحانه وتعالى لكي يشفي امي


----------



## خالد الأزهري (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا وقت العصر أخي الكريم عندنا وهي ان شاء الله ساعة اجابة...فأسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يكتب الشفاء التام للوالدة وأن يرزقها طول العمر في الطاعة وأن يبارك فيها وأن يقر عينها ببرك بها..اللهم ارحم والدينا كما ربونا صغارا واجزهم خير الجزاء على تعبهم لاجلنا


----------



## الموهوبة1 (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بس شكلة فاتني


----------



## m66666677 (26 مارس 2010)

الموهوبة1 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> بس شكلة فاتني



No, I didn't 
I said , it may takes for 2 to 10 days
Ok


----------



## m66666677 (26 مارس 2010)

الموهوبة1 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> بس شكلة فاتني



what is the thesis that you want
I will send it to you by this website


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (26 مارس 2010)

*ISO 10137:2007أو أي اصدار أخر أرجو المساعدة
Bases for design of structures - Serviceability of buildings and walkways against vibrations​*


----------



## m66666677 (26 مارس 2010)

Hany Ahmed Omar قال:


> I want a Master research
> Dynamic Load Testing on piles (DLT)
> Evaluate the accuracy of dynamic load tests results based on comparison
> 
> ...




I hope that will help you
http://www.4shared.com/file/250012154/5e423da2/12355558887799999m.html


----------



## m66666677 (26 مارس 2010)

أحمد مختار محمود قال:


> *ISO 10137:2007أو أي اصدار أخر أرجو المساعدة
> Bases for design of structures - Serviceability of buildings and walkways against vibrations​*



Sorry my brother 
I don't have anything about this


----------



## m66666677 (26 مارس 2010)

تمارا عبواليونان قال:


> مرحبا......
> اسال عن امكانية توفير اطاريح او بحوث عن ال (FRP (Fiber Reinforced Polymer),و استخدامه في تسليح الخرسانة .....
> و اذا كان العضو الخرساني المسلح ب FRP تحت تاثير الحرارة العالية
> و اذا كان المنشا اعلاه حلل باحد برامج التحليل الانشائي كالـANSYS.




I hope this is what you are looking for
http://www.4shared.com/file/250014006/e9929d20/iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.html


----------



## eng_jeo (26 مارس 2010)

مجهود كبير اكيد ربنا حيعوضك عنة بشفاء والداتك

لى طلب مش عارف ممكن يكون عندك ولا لآ
هو
cost mangement in civil project
او اى اطروحة لها صيغة مشابهة ارجو منك ان تمدنى بها
ولك منى كل الشكر والدعاء بالشفاء​


----------



## m66666677 (26 مارس 2010)

زهره الحياه قال:


> lateral torsional buckling of steel column
> أريد رسالة ماجستير أو دكتوراه عن هذا الموضوع
> شكرأ مسبقا



I hope this is gonna help you
http://www.4shared.com/file/250018807/da5043b6/ccccccccikymn.html


----------



## m66666677 (26 مارس 2010)

eng_jeo قال:


> مجهود كبير اكيد ربنا حيعوضك عنة بشفاء والداتك
> 
> لى طلب مش عارف ممكن يكون عندك ولا لآ
> هو
> ...



I hope this what you need
http://www.4shared.com/file/250020594/18576829/costttttttttt.html


----------



## m66666677 (26 مارس 2010)

عبد70 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز جزاك الله خيراً وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وشفى الله السيدة الوالدة وحفظها من كل مكروه.
> ارجو التكرم برفع المجلد السادس من المواصفة الامريكية الخاصة بالطلاء
> Section 06 - Paints, Related Coatings, and Aromatics




sorry
until now , I have ASTM for soil testing only 
and they are new 
sorry about that


----------



## twity181 (26 مارس 2010)

foundation on expansive soil
التأسيس على التربة الانتفاخية وليس معالجة التربة الانتفاخية (تغير فى شكل الأساس لتقيل ضغط الانتفاخ)
وفقك الله وبارك فيك وشفى لك والدتك


----------



## m66666677 (26 مارس 2010)

جلال الله قال:


> ارجو رفع اي رسالة حول sandwich panel ولك مني كل الشكر والعرفان




you're lucky
this is what you need:77:

http://www.4shared.com/file/250025215/95183400/sandwichhhhhhhhh.html


----------



## m66666677 (26 مارس 2010)

twity181 قال:


> foundation on expansive soil
> التأسيس على التربة الانتفاخية وليس معالجة التربة الانتفاخية (تغير فى شكل الأساس لتقيل ضغط الانتفاخ)
> وفقك الله وبارك فيك وشفى لك والدتك



this is what you need
http://www.4shared.com/file/250026320/dd285695/expannnnnnnnnnnnn.html


----------



## m66666677 (26 مارس 2010)

الموهوبة1 قال:


> "اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
> وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
> وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"



Thanks a lot for these nice words


----------



## m66666677 (26 مارس 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذا وقت العصر أخي الكريم عندنا وهي ان شاء الله ساعة اجابة...فأسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يكتب الشفاء التام للوالدة وأن يرزقها طول العمر في الطاعة وأن يبارك فيها وأن يقر عينها ببرك بها..اللهم ارحم والدينا كما ربونا صغارا واجزهم خير الجزاء على تعبهم لاجلنا



Thanks a lot my brother


----------



## m66666677 (26 مارس 2010)

I would like to thank all the engineers for these nice words 
I really appreciate that
Thank you so much
:34:


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (26 مارس 2010)

...فأسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يكتب الشفاء التام للوالدة وأن يرزقها طول العمر في الطاعة وأن يبارك فيها وأن يقر عينها ببرك بها..اللهم ارحم والدينا كما ربونا صغارا واجزهم خير الجزاء على تعبهم لاجلنا


----------



## amrnijad (26 مارس 2010)

أخي m66666677 
لوتكرمت يااخي لو تقدر تبحث لي عدة رسالات عن ال 
Progressive Collapse
قد كنت طلبت منك وانت ماقصرتش وارسلتي بس حبيت لو في رسالات أكثر عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## مهندسة دمشقية (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك 
أرجو الله أن يشفي والدتك من كل علة و داء و ان يجعلك قرة عين لها


----------



## مهندسة دمشقية (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو منك أخي العزيز رسالات ما جستير أخرى حول دراسة الاوتاد تحت تأثير الاحمال الزلزالية ان كان هناك امكانية 
و شكرا سلفا


----------



## مهندسة دمشقية (26 مارس 2010)

عفوا و لكن ارجو كذلك أن تكون الرسالات بتواريخ حديثة كذلك ارجو الحصول على اوراق بحث عليمة بنفس المجال ايضا بتواريخ حديثة 
و جزاك الله كل خير و شفى والدتك من كل داء


----------



## twity181 (26 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك تم التحميل بنجاح 
أريد هذه الرساله footing on expansive soil
نسأل الله العظيم أن يشفى لك والدتك


----------



## m66666677 (26 مارس 2010)

مهندسة دمشقية قال:


> عفوا و لكن ارجو كذلك أن تكون الرسالات بتواريخ حديثة كذلك ارجو الحصول على اوراق بحث عليمة بنفس المجال ايضا بتواريخ حديثة
> و جزاك الله كل خير و شفى والدتك من كل داء



can you please write what you need in English ?
I will upload to you new thesis God willing next time 
sorry for that


----------



## m66666677 (26 مارس 2010)

twity181 قال:


> بارك الله فيك تم التحميل بنجاح
> أريد هذه الرساله footing on expansive soil
> نسأل الله العظيم أن يشفى لك والدتك



I sent to you the only one that I have in this topic 
I am so sorry


----------



## Hatman (26 مارس 2010)

دليل مواقع الابحاث و رسائل الماجستير و الدكتوراة

http://www.4shared.com/get/152903160/7ec39889/_______.html

وهذا رابط أخر

http://aazs.goodbb.net/montada-f19/topic-t4170.htm

وهذا رابط مباشر
http://scholar.lib.vt.edu:8765/query.html?col=theses&qt=heat+exchanger&charset=iso-8859-1


لاتكن بخيلا و أرجو أن يمن الله على و الدتك بالشفاء العاجل 
و رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم طلبنا الا نكتم العلم
و جزاك الله خيراً

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "كاتم العلم يلعنه كل شيء حتى الحوت في البحر والطير في السماء" حديث صحيح رواه ابن الجوزي عن أبي سعيد الخدري. والمقصود هو العلم النافع الذي ينفع الناس ويرشدهم إلى ما ينفعهم ولا يضرهم


----------



## عزام الخليل (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أنا طلبت رسالة عن موضوع Stabilization of clay soil by cement and lime 
وأنت مشكور اخي وضعت رسالة هامة ولكنها بعيدة قليلاً عو بحثي
واذا لديك رسائل اخرى اتمنى ان تضع روابطها 
ولك جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## جلال الله (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذه الرسالة الرائعة ودعائي لك ولوالدتك بالصحة والسعادة والهناء وأرجو تزويدي برسائل اخرى ان وجدت عن sandwich panel with foam core


----------



## m66666677 (26 مارس 2010)

hatman قال:


> دليل مواقع الابحاث و رسائل الماجستير و الدكتوراة
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/get/152903160/7ec39889/_______.html
> 
> ...


 
بخيلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا جزيلا هذا من ذوقك
انا لم احبس اي علم 
المصادر التي اخذت منها ليست التي ذكرت ، وهي خاصة للموظفين الذين يشتغلون في المكان الذي اشتغل فيه في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية.
انا اسف لعرضي هذا ومن الان وصاعدا لن اشارك في اي موضوع 
واسف على ازعاجكم وتطفلي عليكم
ودمتم في امان الله 
ومرة اخرى شكرا جزيلا على كلامك الرائع الذي وصفتني به ( بخيل )


----------



## Hatman (26 مارس 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> بخيلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> شكرا جزيلا هذا من ذوقك
> انا لم احبس اي علم
> المصادر التي اخذت منها ليست التي ذكرت ، وهي خاصة للموظفين الذين يشتغلون في المكان الذي اشتغل فيه في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية.
> ...



أخي الكريم انا كنت امزح معك وكنت أود أن تفيد إخوتك بمالديك. أرجو أن لا تأخذ الموضوع بهذه الحساسية و تقبل إعتذاري إن كنت أخطأت و كان هدفي هو لإفادة و ماذنب إخوتي الأخرين 

اقدم إعتذاري و أعلم انك قمت بمجهود تشكر عليه وانت لم تطلب عليه سوا الدعاء 

شاكرا جهودك و اثق أنك لن تخذلني و تخذل إخوانك في الله

مرة أخرى ادعو الله ان يكتب لك طول العمر ووالدتك بالشفاء إلعاجل 

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (26 مارس 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> I hope that will help you
> http://www.4shared.com/file/250012154/5e423da2/12355558887799999m.html



want a Master research 
Dynamic Load Testing on piles (DLT) 
Evaluate the accuracy of dynamic load tests results based on comparison 

Objectives :-
1-Evaluate the accuracy of dynamic load tests results based on comparison between static load test results and dynamic load test results.
2-Investigate the effect of soil formation on accuracy of dynamic test.
3-Effect of pile dimensions (diameter and length).

We will make static load test and dynamic load test by using case method pile wave analysis program (CAPWAP) for about 50 piles.
For dynamic load test: we will drill holes on the sides of the piles to be tested so that electronic transducers (2 accelerometers and 2 strain gages) can be attached. 
When the transducers have been placed in position and the Pile Driving Analyzer will be ready to receive the acceleration and strain measurements. 
Analyses will be performed using CAPWAP be evaluate the follow:-
A- Comparison between static load test results and dynamic load test results. 
B- Estimation of the friction distribution and the pile end bearing.
C- Pile bearing capacity. 
D- Stresses on pile due to impact load.
E- Pile displacement and load


i want study on dynamic test on piles not dynamic behaviour of piles


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (26 مارس 2010)

Hatman قال:


> دليل مواقع الابحاث و رسائل الماجستير و الدكتوراة
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/get/152903160/7ec39889/_______.html
> 
> ...





m66666677 قال:


> بخيلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> شكرا جزيلا هذا من ذوقك
> انا لم احبس اي علم
> المصادر التي اخذت منها ليست التي ذكرت ، وهي خاصة للموظفين الذين يشتغلون في المكان الذي اشتغل فيه في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية.
> ...



*العضو Hatman ليس له حق ف ان يصفك بالبخل وأعتقد ان التعبير خانه ليس أكثر
فمن المستحيل وصفك بالبخل بعد كل هذا المجهود الكبير منك
وأرجو ألا تجعل رأي عضو واحد يغيرك يا اخي الكريم
وحقك عليا أنا *


----------



## m66666677 (26 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم hitman انت لم تقل فقط بخيل ، ولكنك طبقت علي الحديث الخاص بلعنة كاتم العلم 
يعني انا ملعون+ بخيل+ كاتم للعلم 
لن اقول لك شئ الا شئ واحد فقط 
الله يسامحك
God bless you my brother


----------



## Hatman (26 مارس 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> اخي الكريم hitman انت لم تقل فقط بخيل ، ولكنك طبقت علي الحديث الخاص بلعنة كاتم العلم
> يعني انا ملعون+ بخيل+ كاتم للعلم
> لن اقول لك شئ الا شئ واحد فقط
> الله يسامحك
> god bless you my brother



اشكرك أخي جزيل الشكر
و أسئلك هل ينطبق عليك الحديث؟
أوردت الحديث فقط لحثك علم عدم كتمان العلم بما لديك لتعم الفائدة 
وأنا والله صدقكت في ماقلت إذاكان هناك مانع كما ذكرت فأرجو أخي ان تتفهم ما كنت أعنيه فوالله ليس لدي قصد أخر ,اشكرك اخي على تجاوزك عني وأرجو أن يوفقك الله فجهدك الكبير مشكور 

ادعو الله من كل قلبي ان يمن الله على والدتك بالشفاء إنه سميع مجيب 

تحياتي


----------



## فاطمه مدني (26 مارس 2010)

*طلب رسالة ماجستير*

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيكم على هذه المساعدة وادعوالله الى والدة المهندس زاد احمد الشفاء العاجل ان الله قادر على كل شئ قديراللهم شافي كل مريض واتمنى ان ترقى بهذه الرقية التي ترقى بها نبينا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم وهي (بأسم الله ارقيك من داء يوذيك ومن عين كل حاسدالله يشفيك بأسم الله ارقيك)وانشألله الشفاء العاجل.
ارجوكم انتساعدوني في طلبي واطلب رسالة ماجستيرفي الهندسة المدنية وهذا عنوان الرسالة
the effect of tempature on behavoir on clay of soil
وانا بأنتظاركم


----------



## فاطمه مدني (26 مارس 2010)

*طلب رسالة ماجستير*

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيكم على هذه المساعدة وادعوالله الى والدة المهندس زاد احمد الشفاء العاجل ان الله قادر على كل شئ قديراللهم شافي كل مريض واتمنى ان ترقى بهذه الرقية التي ترقى بها نبينا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم وهي (بأسم الله ارقيك من داء يوذيك ومن عين كل حاسدالله يشفيك بأسم الله ارقيك)وانشألله الشفاء العاجل.
ارجوكم انتساعدوني في طلبي واطلب رسالة ماجستيرفي الهندسة المدنية وهذا عنوان الرسالة
the effect of tempature on behavoir on clay of soil
وانا بأنتظاركم


----------



## Hatman (26 مارس 2010)

دليل مواقع الابحاث و رسائل الماجستير و الدكتوراة

منقول:

أبحاث جامعة تكساس الشمالية 

http://www.tsgs.unt.edu/graduation_process/

أبحاث جامعة رودز 

http://www.ru.ac.za/library/theses/

أبحاث جامعة فلوريدا 

http://gradschool.rgp.ufl.edu/etd/index.html

أبحاث جامعة ولاية كارولينا الشمالية 

http://www.lib.ncsu.edu/etd/

أبحاث معهد ماساشوستس للتكنولوجيا

http://thesis.mit.edu/

أبحاث معهد واركستر للبوليتيكنيك

http://www.wpi.edu/Pubs/ETD/

أبحاث و أطروحات و رسائل جامعة شتوتغارت-ألمانيا 

http://elib.uni-stuttgart.de/opus/d...lish/index.html

أطروحات مؤسسة كروز 

http://www.crewes.org/cgi-bin/searc...CREWES Theses

الأطروحات و الرسائل الإلكترونية في فيغرو 

http://viva.lib.virginia.edu/etd/sample.html

أطروحات و رسائل جامعة فيرجينيا في الإنسانبات 

http://etext.lib.virginia.edu/ETD/ETD.html

أطروحات و رسائل جامعة كونكورديا 

http://www2.curf.edu/~crfetd/

أطروحات و رسائل فيرجينيا تيك 

http://etd.vt.edu/

برنامج الرسائل و الأطروحات الأسترالية 

http://adt.caul.edu.au/

رسائل دكتوراه جامعة أوبسالا-السويد 

http://publications.uu.se/theses/

رسائل و أطروحات جامعة تينيسي 

http://physio1.utmem.edu/ETD/

المشروع الإلكتروني لأبحاث جامعة واترلو-كندا 

http://www.lib.uwaterloo.ca/ETD/

مشروع جامعة غرب فيرجينيا للأطروحات و الرسائل الإلكترونية

http://www.wvu.edu/~thesis/

مشروع رابطة أوهايو 

http://www.ohiolink.edu/etd/

مكتبة أبحاث جامعة أيوا الرقمية 

http://etd.lib.uiowa.edu/etd.html

مكتبة الرسائل و الأطروحات الجامعية 

http://www.theses.org/

مكتبة الشبكة الرقمية للرسائل و الأطروحات 

http://www.ndltd.org/

أبحاث جامعة تكساس الشمالية 

http://www.tsgs.unt.edu/graduation_process/

أبحاث جامعة رودز 

http://www.ru.ac.za/library/theses/

أبحاث جامعة فلوريدا 

http://gradschool.rgp.ufl.edu/etd/index.html

أبحاث جامعة ولاية كارولينا الشمالية 

http://www.lib.ncsu.edu/etd/

أبحاث معهد ماساشوستس للتكنولوجيا 

http://thesis.mit.edu/

أبحاث معهد واركستر للبوليتيكنيك 

http://www.wpi.edu/Pubs/ETD/

أبحاث و أطروحات و رسائل جامعة شتوتغارت-ألمانيا 

http://elib.uni-stuttgart.de/opus/d...lish/index.html

أطروحات مؤسسة كروز 

http://www.crewes.org/cgi-bin/searc...CREWES Theses

الأطروحات و الرسائل الإلكترونية في فيغرو 

http://viva.lib.virginia.edu/etd/sample.html

أطروحات و رسائل جامعة فيرجينيا في الإنسانبات 

http://etext.lib.virginia.edu/ETD/ETD.html

أطروحات و رسائل جامعة كونكورديا 

http://www2.curf.edu/~crfetd/

أطروحات و رسائل فيرجينيا تيك 

http://etd.vt.edu/

برنامج الرسائل و الأطروحات الأسترالية 

http://adt.caul.edu.au/

رسائل دكتوراه جامعة أوبسالا-السويد 

http://publications.uu.se/theses/

رسائل و أطروحات جامعة تينيسي 

http://physio1.utmem.edu/ETD/

المشروع الإلكتروني لأبحاث جامعة واترلو-كندا 

http://www.lib.uwaterloo.ca/ETD/

مشروع جامعة غرب فيرجينيا للأطروحات و الرسائل الإلكترونية 

http://www.wvu.edu/~thesis/

مشروع رابطة أوهايو 

http://www.ohiolink.edu/etd/

مكتبة أبحاث جامعة أيوا الرقمية 

http://etd.lib.uiowa.edu/etd.html

مكتبة الرسائل و الأطروحات الجامعية 

http://www.theses.org/

مكتبة الشبكة الرقمية للرسائل و الأطروحات 

http://www.ndltd.org/


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (26 مارس 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> اخي الكريم hitman انت لم تقل فقط بخيل ، ولكنك طبقت علي الحديث الخاص بلعنة كاتم العلم
> يعني انا ملعون+ بخيل+ كاتم للعلم
> لن اقول لك شئ الا شئ واحد فقط
> الله يسامحك
> God bless you my brother





Hatman قال:


> اشكرك أخي جزيل الشكر
> و أسئلك هل ينطبق عليك الحديث؟
> أوردت الحديث فقط لحثك علم عدم كتمان العلم بما لديك لتعم الفائدة
> وأنا والله صدقكت في ماقلت إذاكان هناك مانع كما ذكرت فأرجو أخي ان تتفهم ما كنت أعنيه فوالله ليس لدي قصد أخر ,اشكرك اخي على تجاوزك عني وأرجو أن يوفقك الله فجهدك الكبير مشكور
> ...



يا أخ Hatman الأخ m66666677 لم يكتم أو يخبئ شئ وقد قال ان من يريد اي رسالة في اي موضوع خاص بالهندسة المدنية وسوف يرفع لنا هذه الرسالة
وبالتالي فهو لم يكتم شيئا
ويا اخ m66666677 لقد قال لك العضو Hatman انه لم يقصد الاساءة لك ابدا 
وزي ما قلت لك حقك عليا


----------



## firas114 (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم وجزاك الله كل خير على مجهود الرائع 
تاثير المياه الجوفية على الاسسeffect of water table on foundation construction
وكذلك الهطول في الاسس الضحلة بطريقة العناصر المحددة settelment of shallow foundation by finite element


----------



## مهندسة دمشقية (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله كل خير 
شكرا على سرعة الاجابة 
و أرجو من الله العلي القدير ان يعافي والدتك من كل داء 
الموضوع الذي أبحث فيه هو 
studying piles under seicmic load


----------



## engelshaer2010 (27 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اياد عيد (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا بحاجة ل رسالتين ماجستير
الاولى من جامعة النجاح وهي بعنوان:
_finite element analysis of slabs of uniform thickness in both directions versus differential applied methods_
_واثانية من جامعة بنسلفانيا وهي بعنوان:_
Comparative study of design methods for two-way reinforced concrete slab systems


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

فاطمه مدني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيكم على هذه المساعدة وادعوالله الى والدة المهندس زاد احمد الشفاء العاجل ان الله قادر على كل شئ قديراللهم شافي كل مريض واتمنى ان ترقى بهذه الرقية التي ترقى بها نبينا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم وهي (بأسم الله ارقيك من داء يوذيك ومن عين كل حاسدالله يشفيك بأسم الله ارقيك)وانشألله الشفاء العاجل.
> ارجوكم انتساعدوني في طلبي واطلب رسالة ماجستيرفي الهندسة المدنية وهذا عنوان الرسالة
> the effect of tempature on behavoir on clay of soil
> وانا بأنتظاركم


 

هذا طلبك :20:
http://www.4shared.com/file/250264163/3188d905/____.html


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

اياد عيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا بحاجة ل رسالتين ماجستير
> الاولى من جامعة النجاح وهي بعنوان:
> _finite element analysis of slabs of uniform thickness in both directions versus differential applied methods_
> ...


 

اخي الكريم 
لا استطيع توفير اي اطروحة من اي جامعة عربية 
ارجو التاكد من طلبك الثاني ، لا يوجد من بين اصدارات جامعة بنسلفانيا اطروحة بهذا العنوان ، اتمنى لو ان اتجعل العنوان اقصر شوي لكي يسهل عليا عملية البحث 
واسف جدا لعدم توفير ذلك لك


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

مهندسة دمشقية قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله كل خير
> شكرا على سرعة الاجابة
> و أرجو من الله العلي القدير ان يعافي والدتك من كل داء
> ...


 

اتمنى ان تجد طلبك هنا في هاتان الرسالتان :
http://www.4shared.com/file/250634153/49d447a0/1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/250638737/56b8e735/2_online.html


----------



## عزام الخليل (27 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
أنا طلبت رسالة عن موضوع Stabilization of clay soil by cement and lime 
وأنت مشكور اخي وضعت رسالة هامة ولكنها بعيدة قليلاً عن بحثي
واذا لديك رسائل اخرى اتمنى ان تضع روابطها 
ولك جزيل الشكر والامتنان*​


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

Hany Ahmed Omar قال:


> want a Master research
> Dynamic Load Testing on piles (DLT)
> Evaluate the accuracy of dynamic load tests results based on comparison
> 
> ...


 

اتمنى ان يكون هذا طلبك ، لقد ارفقت لك رسالتان :
http://www.4shared.com/file/250648379/60457bfa/1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/250648838/7f7b6189/2_online.html


----------



## مهندسة دمشقية (27 مارس 2010)

لا أجد سوى كلمة جزاك الله كل خير
ارجو الله ان يجعلك قرة عين لوالديك و يسعدك في الدنياو الآخرة 
و شكرا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

عزام الخليل قال:


> *السلام عليكم *
> 
> *أنا طلبت رسالة عن موضوع Stabilization of clay soil by cement and lime *
> *وأنت مشكور اخي وضعت رسالة هامة ولكنها بعيدة قليلاً عن بحثي*
> ...


 

وهذه رسالة اخرى 
لا تنسى الثمن 
http://www.4shared.com/file/250656675/b287abb9/aa1.html


----------



## جلال الله (27 مارس 2010)

اولا اريد ان اكرر شكري لك على مجهودك وادعو بالصحة لك ولوالدتك 
ثانيا ارجو منك تزويدي برسائل اخرى عن sandwich panel with foam core ان وجد عندك


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

جلال الله قال:


> اولا اريد ان اكرر شكري لك على مجهودك وادعو بالصحة لك ولوالدتك
> ثانيا ارجو منك تزويدي برسائل اخرى عن sandwich panel with foam core ان وجد عندك


 

عندي الاف على هذا الموضوع 
ولكن كما تعرف تاخذ وقت مني في التحميل 
سامحني 
لقد حملت لك اثنان فقط
http://www.4shared.com/file/250677816/b536448a/1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/250679125/e81c0a4f/2_online.html


----------



## مجدى أبو بكر (27 مارس 2010)

اخى الكريم جزاك الله عنا خيرا اريد رسالة ماجستير فى هذا الموضوع 
self - compacting concrete with rice husk ash 

self - compacting concrete with air coled slage 
وجزاك الله عنى خير


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

مجدى أبو بكر قال:


> اخى الكريم جزاك الله عنا خيرا اريد رسالة ماجستير فى هذا الموضوع
> self - compacting concrete with rice husk ash
> 
> self - compacting concrete with air coled slage
> وجزاك الله عنى خير


 
تفضل هذا طلبك:
http://www.4shared.com/file/250693386/58f33914/ashhhhhhhhhhhhhh1.html


----------



## جلال الله (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم ودعائي لك ولوالدتك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## زاد أحمد (27 مارس 2010)

m66666677 بارك الله فيك 

ان أمكن أي رسالة دكتورة او ماجستير عن 

Eccentrically braced frames

وشكرا على الرسالة الاولى وجزاك الله خيرا وان شاء الله ما اكون أكثرت عليك 
وشكرا مسبقا


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

زاد أحمد قال:


> m66666677 بارك الله فيك
> 
> ان أمكن أي رسالة دكتورة او ماجستير عن
> 
> ...


 
تفضل يا باشمهندس ، هذا طلبك 
عندي حوالي ثلاث الاف رسالة عن هذا الموضوع 
عطيني وقت وسارفع لك المزيد ان شاء الله 
اطلب اي شئ ،،، انا تحت امرك 
وهذه اطروحة في نفس الموضوع 
http://www.4shared.com/file/250747297/8b83d2b7/eccentriczzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.html


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

لا تترددوا في طلب اي اطروحة انا تحت امركم
بس ياريت لا تتعدى ثلاث اطروحات يوميا ، لان ذلك ياخذ مني وقت كثير في رفع الاطروحات 
فقط ادعوا لوالدتي بالشفاء


----------



## amrnijad (27 مارس 2010)

amrnijad قال:


> أخي m66666677
> لوتكرمت يااخي لو تقدر تبحث لي عدة رسالات عن ال
> progressive collapse
> قد كنت طلبت منك وانت ماقصرتش وارسلتي بس حبيت لو في رسالات أكثر عن هذا الموضوع



أخي العزيز أكرر طلبي لو تكرمت أكبر قدر عن الموضوع هذا


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

amrnijad قال:


> أخي العزيز أكرر طلبي لو تكرمت أكبر قدر عن الموضوع هذا


 

تفضل:
http://ifile.it/ui0c159/colllllll.pdf
http://ifile.it/10b75ak/coooooooollllllllll2.pdf
http://ifile.it/7qelhuc/kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.pdf


----------



## amrnijad (27 مارس 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> تفضل:
> http://ifile.it/ui0c159/colllllll.pdf
> http://ifile.it/10b75ak/coooooooollllllllll2.pdf



شكرا أخي الحبيب جاري التحميل


----------



## hammhamm44 (27 مارس 2010)

Affecting factors on claims for civil engineering


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

hammhamm44 قال:


> affecting factors on claims for civil engineering


 
الرجاء الدفع مسبقا


----------



## زاد أحمد (27 مارس 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> تفضل يا باشمهندس ، هذا طلبك
> عندي حوالي ثلاث الاف رسالة عن هذا الموضوع
> عطيني وقت وسارفع لك المزيد ان شاء الله
> اطلب اي شئ ،،، انا تحت امرك
> ...



بارك الله فيك أخي على الرسالة , وجزاك الله خيرا على كل هذه المجهودات 
و حتى يكون التوزيع عادل للطلبات بين الأعضاء, لك كل الوقت.

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## hammhamm44 (27 مارس 2010)

الأخ العزيز باركك الله وجعلك زخرا وسندا لمن يطلب وتلبى بحب وفى انتظار ردك ومهما كان او طال فاننى اشكرك مقدما


----------



## m66666677 (27 مارس 2010)

hammhamm44 قال:


> الأخ العزيز باركك الله وجعلك زخرا وسندا لمن يطلب وتلبى بحب وفى انتظار ردك ومهما كان او طال فاننى اشكرك مقدما


 
لا اريدك ان تشكرني ولا اريد منك اي شئ ، كل ما اريد هو الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء فقط لا غير ( No matter what your religion is)
هذا هو الشرط في بداية الموضوع وهذا هو الثمن ، ,وشكرا لك على دعائك لي 
اذا ممكن تحدد رسالتك بدقة اكثر لكي ارفعها لك
وانا تحت امرك يا باشمهندس


----------



## hammhamm44 (28 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الشافى شفا ليس بعده سقم -
من العبد لله دعاء بظهر الغيب لأم مسلمة بالشفاء وتمام العافية -- واكرمكم الله بها ابنا بارا يبذل لها العون من الله ومن عباده وكلنا امام الأمهات ابناء علينا طاعتها والدعاء لها بموفور العافية وتمام الشفاء بقوة الله
اخى العزيز العنوان المطلوب بالدقة هو
Factor Affecting Claims in Construction Projects
ومع تحياتى ولقد سعدت بقراءة كل الموضوعات وبارك فيك الله ياأخى ولكل من ساهم معك وللوالدة بالدعاء


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

hammhamm44 قال:


> بسم الله الشافى شفا ليس بعده سقم -
> من العبد لله دعاء بظهر الغيب لأم مسلمة بالشفاء وتمام العافية -- واكرمكم الله بها ابنا بارا يبذل لها العون من الله ومن عباده وكلنا امام الأمهات ابناء علينا طاعتها والدعاء لها بموفور العافية وتمام الشفاء بقوة الله
> اخى العزيز العنوان المطلوب بالدقة هو
> Factor Affecting Claims in Construction Projects
> ومع تحياتى ولقد سعدت بقراءة كل الموضوعات وبارك فيك الله ياأخى ولكل من ساهم معك وللوالدة بالدعاء


 
شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم 
اتمنى ان يكون هذا طلبك 
http://ifile.it/1excp9j/claimmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.pdf
ارجوك ان تعلمني اذا لم يكن هذا طلبك لكي ارفع لك المزيد من الاطروحات ( لا تتردد في طلب اي اطروحة )
اتمنى لك كل التوفيق


----------



## fadwaissa (28 مارس 2010)

أرجو من الأخ العزيز رفع ما يمكنه من الرسائل حول الموضوعين
Rc Shear wall-Frame sytems or Rc Dual Systems
and
Rc Wide Beam or Rc Flat Beam or Ribs Slabs 

جزلك الله كل الخير 
وأسأل الله لوالدتك كل الصحة والعافية والسلامة من كل شر


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

fadwaissa قال:


> أرجو من الأخ العزيز رفع ما يمكنه من الرسائل حول الموضوعين
> Rc Shear wall-Frame sytems or Rc Dual Systems
> and
> Rc Wide Beam or Rc Flat Beam or Ribs Slabs
> ...


 
تفضل :
http://ifile.it/mru6q14/rcccccccccccccccccccccc1.pdf


----------



## نصير الجبوري (28 مارس 2010)

الرجاء اطلب من الاخوة القائمين على المنتدى اعطائي امثلة على برنامج staad pro 2004


----------



## civilous (28 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز 
انا حملت الرسالة التي حضرت رفعتها ولكن كانت عن تداخل المنشئات البحرية مع الجليد
اما انا موضوعي عن توضيح التداخل تربة البحر مع الاساس
والتحليل اللاعددي
finite element analysis of soil structure interaction with special reference to off shore gravity platform
ان امكن البحث ان استطعت ونسال المولى ان يشفي والدة حضرتك بعظيم قدرتة 
اللهم امين
وصلى الله على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه الطيبين الطاهرين


----------



## راجحه1 (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك ورضى عنك وارضاظ وشافى والدتك وجميع مرضى العالم اجمعين انا طالبة ماجستير في العلاقات الدوليه ولكن اعجبت بشرطك بالدعاء هل استطيع ان اعرف اسم والدتك لادعي اليها في صلاتي ودعاء المسلم لاخيه بظهر الغيب مستجاب لذلك اريد الاجروالثواب عساني اكسب الدعاء وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الياس على (28 مارس 2010)

اريد اى مشروعيتحدث عن هندسة الطرق وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (28 مارس 2010)

*طلب رسالة3*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته
الأخ / m66666677
تحية طيبة
أتمنى أن تكون صحة الوالدة فى تحسن وخاصة بعد دعاء الإخوة الأعضاء لها والذى أرجوا من الله العلى القدير أن يكون مستجاباً.

شكراً جزيلاً لتلبية طلبى بالمرة السابقة وأجوا منك أن تساعدنى أكثر بوضع أبحاث أخرى عن موضوعى

ولتذكير هو
Analytical study of adhesive bond in composite concrete steel sections

شرح للتوضيح 
concrete slab connect or joint or bond with steel beam section by epoxy adhesive 
Analytical study will use ANSYS programme to analysis


----------



## life for rent (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
كنت عاوز رسالة عن design of isolated footing for earthquakes
وجزاكم الله كل خييييييييير مسبقا


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

راجحه1 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بارك الله فيك ورضى عنك وارضاظ وشافى والدتك وجميع مرضى العالم اجمعين انا طالبة ماجستير في العلاقات الدوليه ولكن اعجبت بشرطك بالدعاء هل استطيع ان اعرف اسم والدتك لادعي اليها في صلاتي ودعاء المسلم لاخيه بظهر الغيب مستجاب لذلك اريد الاجروالثواب عساني اكسب الدعاء وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
شكرا جزيلا ، وبارك الله فيكي ، ووفقك في دراستك 
اسمها سعاد ، وهيا بصراحة مصدر كل السعادة بالنسبة لي. 
وشكرا مقدما لدعائك لها. 
الام بالنسبة لي هيا الحياة كلها . وبدونها لا معنى ولا طعم للحياة ابدا


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

الياس على قال:


> اريد اى مشروعيتحدث عن هندسة الطرق وشكرا جزيلا


اخي الكريم ، حدد الموضوع بدقة باللغة الانجليزية ، وادفع الثمن


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

civilous قال:


> اخي العزيز
> انا حملت الرسالة التي حضرت رفعتها ولكن كانت عن تداخل المنشئات البحرية مع الجليد
> اما انا موضوعي عن توضيح التداخل تربة البحر مع الاساس
> والتحليل اللاعددي
> ...


 
اسف جدا على الخطا 
اذا ممكن اخي الكريم تحدد ما تريد بكلمتين او ثلاث باللغة الانجليزية ، لكي يسهل عليا البحث ، اذا سمحت
واسف جدا مره اخرى على الخطا 
واتمنى لك كل التوفيق


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

life for rent قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كنت عاوز رسالة عن design of isolated footing for earthquakes
> وجزاكم الله كل خييييييييير مسبقا


 
تفضل ، لا تنسى الثمن ، ولا اريد اي شكر 
http://ifile.it/23smu4p/iso11111111111111.pdf
http://ifile.it/ldnt8kj/isoooooo222.pdf

هذا كل ما املك عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## عزام الخليل (28 مارس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً الك


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

مهندس القرقنى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته
> الأخ / m66666677
> تحية طيبة
> أتمنى أن تكون صحة الوالدة فى تحسن وخاصة بعد دعاء الإخوة الأعضاء لها والذى أرجوا من الله العلى القدير أن يكون مستجاباً.
> ...


 
اسف اخي العزيز 
ولكن هذا كل ما وجدت عن هذا الموضوع 
http://ifile.it/d0xj3eb/ffffffffff.pdf

واريد ان انوه الى مشكلة تعتبر منتشرة في جامعاتنا العربية 
وهيا ان يقوم المدرس في الجامعة بتنزيل مشروع مثلا عن تحليل منشاء ببرنامج ما ودراسة قيمة النتائج أو تحليل منشا باكثر من برنامج ثم مقارنة النتائج مع بعضها 
هذا بصراحة يعتبر هنا في امريكا ( بلا فائدة ) اسف على هذه الكلمة 
وذلك لان هذه البرامج تكلف الاف الدولارات ، فهل من المعقول ان مبرمجي هذه البرامج ارتكبوا اغلاط او شئ من هذا القبيل لكي نقوم نحن بمقارنة البرامج مع بعضها ونرى ما هيا النتائج . برائي هذا مضيعة للوقت لا غير 
لقد بحثت في مكتبتي الخاصة وبحثت ايضا في الانترنت لكي ارى رسالة واحده فقط صادرة من امريكا بهذا الشكل لم اجدا ابدا .
جامعاتنا مازالت مفتقرة للكثير الكثير .


----------



## عمادالحوت (28 مارس 2010)

*Nonlinear static push-over analysis -- why, when, and how? *

Lawson, R. Scott; Vance, Vicki L.; Krawinkler, Helmut
Earthquake Engineering Research Institute, Oakland, California, Fifth U.S. National Conference on Earthquake Engineering, July 10-14, 1994, Chicago, Illinois, Proceedings: Earthquake Awareness and Mitigation Across the Nation, 1994, pdf (400/U823/1994/v.1)


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

عمادالحوت قال:


> *nonlinear static push-over analysis -- why, when, and how? *
> 
> lawson, r. Scott; vance, vicki l.; krawinkler, helmut
> earthquake engineering research institute, oakland, california, fifth u.s. National conference on earthquake engineering, july 10-14, 1994, chicago, illinois, proceedings: Earthquake awareness and mitigation across the nation, 1994, pdf (400/u823/1994/v.1)


 

الثمن مسبقا


----------



## rmed (28 مارس 2010)

*durability of concrete*

attack acide af concrete


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

rmed قال:


> attack acide af concrete


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط قبل الطلب


----------



## مجدى أبو بكر (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء 
رسالة ماجستير عن 
self compacted concrete contain rice husk ash 
self compacted concrete contain air coled slag


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

مجدى أبو بكر قال:


> جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
> رسالة ماجستير عن
> self compacted concrete contain rice husk ash
> self compacted concrete contain air coled slag


 
هذا طلبك :
http://ifile.it/mnyudow/ashhhhhhh1.pdf
ولا تنسى الثمن


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

عمادالحوت قال:


> *nonlinear static push-over analysis -- why, when, and how? *
> 
> lawson, r. Scott; vance, vicki l.; krawinkler, helmut
> earthquake engineering research institute, oakland, california, fifth u.s. National conference on earthquake engineering, july 10-14, 1994, chicago, illinois, proceedings: Earthquake awareness and mitigation across the nation, 1994, pdf (400/u823/1994/v.1)


 
هل هذا جورنال ام بحث ام اطروحة ام تقرير ام ماذا بالظبط ، لم اجده في قسم الاطروحات


----------



## hammhamm44 (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا الأخ الفاضل وتم التحميل وجارى المتابعة وبارك الله فيك ومتع امك واسرتك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## حازم محمد نصار (28 مارس 2010)

improve permeability by adding waste material
مع كامل تمنياتي لوالدتك و جميع المسلمين بالشفاء باذن الله


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

hammhamm44 قال:


> شكرا الأخ الفاضل وتم التحميل وجارى المتابعة وبارك الله فيك ومتع امك واسرتك بالصحة والعافية


 
You're welcome my brother 
God bless you


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

حازم محمد نصار قال:


> improve permeability by adding waste material
> مع كامل تمنياتي لوالدتك و جميع المسلمين بالشفاء باذن الله


 

Sorry my brother
I couldn't find anything about this
but I found only this one
I hope this is gonna help you 
http://ifile.it/ht70fk6/wwwwwwwwwwwwww.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

م هيثم المنسى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود .....
> 
> واريد بحث عن كيفية تحويل الخرسانة الخفيفة الى خرسانة عالية المقاومة
> Lightweight Concrete convert to high-strength


 

There is no any Thesis about this topic
I'm sorry my brother 
I couldn't find anything about this


----------



## م.ع. (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو منكم الحصول على أي رسالة حول Reliability Analysis On The Stability Of Slope 
ولكم جزيل الشكر في جميع الأحوال
مع تمنياتي لوالدتك بالشفاء العاجل إن شاء الله
شكراً جزيلاً على مجهودك جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2010)

م.ع. قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أرجو منكم الحصول على أي رسالة حول Reliability Analysis On The Stability Of Slope
> ولكم جزيل الشكر في جميع الأحوال
> مع تمنياتي لوالدتك بالشفاء العاجل إن شاء الله
> شكراً جزيلاً على مجهودك جزاك الله خيراً


 

اتمنى ان يكون هذا طلبك
http://ifile.it/bra48zf/ggggggggggggggggggggggg.pdf


----------



## engineer.medo43 (28 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m66666677 (29 مارس 2010)

engineer.medo43 قال:


> بارك الله فيك



Thank you , and God bless you


----------



## HISHAM" (29 مارس 2010)

أخي لو سمحت أريد هذا الرسالة أو أي مرجع عن نفس الموضوع
Garlock, M. (2002), “Full-Scale Testing, Seismic Analysis, and Design of Post-Tensioned Seismic
Resistant Connections for Steel Frames ,” Ph.D. Dissertation, Civil and Environmental Engineering Dept.,
Lehigh University, Bethlehem, PA


----------



## m66666677 (29 مارس 2010)

HISHAM" قال:


> أخي لو سمحت أريد هذا الرسالة أو أي مرجع عن نفس الموضوع
> Garlock, M. (2002), “Full-Scale Testing, Seismic Analysis, and Design of Post-Tensioned Seismic
> Resistant Connections for Steel Frames ,” Ph.D. Dissertation, Civil and Environmental Engineering Dept.,
> Lehigh University, Bethlehem, PA


 
تفضل هذا طلبك:
http://ifile.it/s3c5ane/999999999999999999999999.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (29 مارس 2010)

My brothers, don't hesitate to request any thesis
Just pay the price ​


----------



## mazen61 (29 مارس 2010)

أخي العزيز يا من قمت بهذا الجهد الجبار \ ارجو منك ألا تغضب لكلام هذا الانسان الاناني عنك بأنك بخيل فلا والله انت لست بخيلا ابدا بل في قمة الكرم و لكن تأبى بعض النفوس المريضة إلا أن تعبر عن نفسها بأبشع صورة فكل إناء بما فيه ينضح ونحن نعتذر لك عما بدر منه عن جهل وسوء ظن ونستحلفك بالله أن تستمر في هذا العمل الجبار الذي لا يقوم به إلا ذوو النفوس والقلوب النظيفة الطاهرة مع تحيات أخوك أبو يوسف


----------



## abdlazim (29 مارس 2010)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## ااااالاول (29 مارس 2010)

*طلب مستعجل .......طلب مستعجل .....ارجو المساعده بسرررررررعه محتاجه اطروحه عن الbox culvert*

السلام عليكم شكرا لجهودكم المتميزه ومواضيعكم الجديده والرائعه ارجو مساعدتي فاني محتاجه اطروحه عن الbox culvert


----------



## زافان (29 مارس 2010)

الفكرة والتنفيذ شيء اكثر من رائع بجد مش مجرد كلام وانا اتمني انكم تجيبو رسالة الماجيستر بتاع المهندس ايمن الزهيري في تقوية الكمرات المستمرة باستخدام البيوليمرات والف مبروك للبشمهندس ايمن الزهيري علي درجة الماجيستير واعبال الدكتوراة انشاء الله م/محمود عبد الغني (زافان)


----------



## abdlazim (29 مارس 2010)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة


----------



## abdlazim (29 مارس 2010)

safety management system in construction
airports safety management system in construction
وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير وشفا الله والدتك وعافاها


----------



## life for rent (29 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فى مجهودك معنا ولا تقلق فانا دفعت الاجر ومن القلب وليس لقضاء المصلحة فقط
واتمنى ان حضرتك تجيبلى هذه الرسالة
designing of reinforced concrete structures resistant to seismic loads

وجزاك الله كل خيييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## MET (29 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اريد رساله عن

soil nailing 

و*جزاك الله كل الخير 
وأسأل الله لوالدتك كل الصحة والعافية والسلامة من كل شر*


----------



## m66666677 (30 مارس 2010)

MET قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد رساله عن
> 
> soil nailing
> ...


 
تفضل هذا طلبك 
http://ifile.it/dv9aeji/nnaaililll.pdf
اذا اردت المزيد اعلمني بذلك ( ارجو الاطلاع على الاطروحة اولا )
عندي حوالي ثلاثة الاف اطروحة عن هذا الموضوع ، اخترت لك الاحدث طبعا ، والافضل برائي


----------



## m66666677 (30 مارس 2010)

ااااالاول قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا لجهودكم المتميزه ومواضيعكم الجديده والرائعه ارجو مساعدتي فاني محتاجه اطروحه عن الbox culvert


 
هذا طلبك 
http://ifile.it/ta3roc6/boxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.pdf
لا تنسي الثمن ( لا اريد شكر ) اريد فقط الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء


----------



## m66666677 (30 مارس 2010)

زافان قال:


> الفكرة والتنفيذ شيء اكثر من رائع بجد مش مجرد كلام وانا اتمني انكم تجيبو رسالة الماجيستر بتاع المهندس ايمن الزهيري في تقوية الكمرات المستمرة باستخدام البيوليمرات والف مبروك للبشمهندس ايمن الزهيري علي درجة الماجيستير واعبال الدكتوراة انشاء الله م/محمود عبد الغني (زافان)


 
اسف ، لا استطيع تلبية اي طلب لاطروحات عربية او صادرة من اي جامعة عربية.
فقط جامعات امريكية ويابانية وكندية وبريطانية فقط


----------



## m66666677 (30 مارس 2010)

abdlazim قال:


> safety management system in construction
> airports safety management system in construction
> وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير وشفا الله والدتك وعافاها


 

هذا طلبك 
http://ifile.it/qgslfet/yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (30 مارس 2010)

life for rent قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فى مجهودك معنا ولا تقلق فانا دفعت الاجر ومن القلب وليس لقضاء المصلحة فقط
> واتمنى ان حضرتك تجيبلى هذه الرسالة
> designing of reinforced concrete structures resistant to seismic loads
> ...


 
اخي الكريم 
اود تنبيهك على شئ
هنا في امريكا لا يوجد شئ اسمه اطروحة عن تصميم عضو معين 
فاذا اردت تصميم اي عضو انشائي ، هناك ملايين الكتب لهذا الغرض
ولكن معظم الاطروحات تدرس سلوك عضو معين تحت تاثير حمل معين 
فاذا اردت دراسة السلوك تحت الحمل الزلزالي فهذا يعني طلبك عندي 
ولكن اذا اردت تصميم عضو انشائي تحت تاثير الحمل الزلزالي فهذا للاسف نادر جدا في امريكا( اقصد من حيث كون الموضوع مدروس في اطروحة دكتوراة طبعا ) هناك كتب فقط ولا يوجد اطروحات او قليلة جدا ، وليست عندي


----------



## afeef300 (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أنا أريد أن أكمل دراساتي بتعمق أكثر في ,,,,,,,,Stracture
,وخصوصا brigde ,,
,


----------



## m66666677 (30 مارس 2010)

afeef300 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا أريد أن أكمل دراساتي بتعمق أكثر في ,,,,,,,,Stracture
> ,وخصوصا brigde ,,
> ,


 
Ok ,, Good luck


----------



## روان عبدالله رضوان (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيزm66666677
اللهم اشفي والدته يا أرحم الراحمين


----------



## bassem60 (30 مارس 2010)

*شكر*

أتمنى مساعدتي في معلومات مفصلة عن الي الناقص


----------



## bassem60 (30 مارس 2010)

اتمنى مساعدتي بمعلومات مفصلة عن الري الناقص
وياريت تكون باللغة العربية
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## abuferas94 (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا لك اخى على هذا العمل وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
ان اكملت الكورسات الخاصة بالماجستير وحاليا فى مرحلة اختار عنوان للرسالة (البحث) لو ممكن تساعدنى فى الحصول على عدد من العناوين لاختيار ما يمكننى القايم به 
اتمنى ان تكون المواضيع تخص concrete material and propertis
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## m66666677 (30 مارس 2010)

bassem60 قال:


> اتمنى مساعدتي بمعلومات مفصلة عن الري الناقص
> وياريت تكون باللغة العربية
> وجزاكم الله كل خير


 
ارجو قراءة الشروط قبل الطلب


----------



## m66666677 (30 مارس 2010)

bassem60 قال:


> أتمنى مساعدتي في معلومات مفصلة عن الي الناقص


 
لم افهمك اخي الكريم ، ما هو الناقص


----------



## م.ع. (30 مارس 2010)

أخي الكريم لم يفدني الموضوع الذي أرسلته أرجو الحصول على هذا المرجع
Probabilistic modeling and reliability analysis of earth structures in geotechnical engineering
مع تمنياتي للوالدة بالشفاء
وشكراً على كل حال....​


----------



## ديميرونى (30 مارس 2010)

ادعو الله بالشفاء لوالديك
ارجو ان تزودني بعدة ابحاث كافية لعمل موضوع lateral loads on piles


----------



## m66666677 (30 مارس 2010)

ديميرونى قال:


> ادعو الله بالشفاء لوالديك
> ارجو ان تزودني بعدة ابحاث كافية لعمل موضوع lateral loads on piles



this is what I got , it's 2009
http://ifile.it/fyjv6bn/uuuuuuuuuuuuu.PDF
I can give you more, but I need time


----------



## m66666677 (30 مارس 2010)

م.ع. قال:


> أخي الكريم لم يفدني الموضوع الذي أرسلته أرجو الحصول على هذا المرجع
> Probabilistic modeling and reliability analysis of earth structures in geotechnical engineering
> مع تمنياتي للوالدة بالشفاء
> وشكراً على كل حال....​



can you please summarize what you need in two or three words?
Please


----------



## m66666677 (30 مارس 2010)

abuferas94 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا جزيلا لك اخى على هذا العمل وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
> ان اكملت الكورسات الخاصة بالماجستير وحاليا فى مرحلة اختار عنوان للرسالة (البحث) لو ممكن تساعدنى فى الحصول على عدد من العناوين لاختيار ما يمكننى القايم به
> اتمنى ان تكون المواضيع تخص concrete material and propertis
> ولك جزيل الشكر



I can't help you , you should ask your advisor in your university 
he is the only one who can help you with this
because he knows a lot of your research , I don't know anything about your research


----------



## m66666677 (30 مارس 2010)

surprise
you can request more than three per day
​


----------



## مدائن (30 مارس 2010)

can you generalize your efforts to include the mechanical enginnering
(do the same for mechanical engineering) 
@@@@@@@@@@@_GOD BLESS YOU @@@@@@@@_


----------



## m66666677 (30 مارس 2010)

مدائن قال:


> can you generalize your efforts to include the mechanical enginnering
> (do the same for mechanical engineering)
> @@@@@@@@@@@_GOD BLESS YOU @@@@@@@@_



I can't do this , because that need a lot of time, but I can help you 
Just tell me what you want
I am gonna upload it here for you 

Thanks
God bless you too


----------



## مدائن (30 مارس 2010)

at the begining i'm sorry if i troubled you with my request 
i'm in need for a thesis that is related to laser welding simulation using finite element method 
again i would like to say 
$$$$$$$$$$$$GOD BLESS YOU $$$$$$$$$$$$$
and i wish your mother to be in good health always


----------



## m66666677 (30 مارس 2010)

مدائن قال:


> at the begining i'm sorry if i troubled you with my request
> i'm in need for a thesis that is related to laser welding simulation using finite element method
> again i would like to say
> $$$$$$$$$$$$GOD BLESS YOU $$$$$$$$$$$$$
> and i wish your mother to be in good health always




here you go
http://ifile.it/29xfem5/laserrrrrr1.PDF
http://ifile.it/ukbomi3/laserrrrrr2.PDF
the second one is the best


----------



## kikidodo72 (30 مارس 2010)

*رسالة دكتوراة*

principles in design of encased stone column for soil improvement


----------



## m66666677 (30 مارس 2010)

kikidodo72 قال:


> principles in design of encased stone column for soil improvement



first, read the requirements please


----------



## noble (30 مارس 2010)

Finite element analysis of shrinkage in repair material of concrete
و ان شاء الله بالشفاء للوالدة


----------



## m66666677 (30 مارس 2010)

noble قال:


> Finite element analysis of shrinkage in repair material of concrete
> و ان شاء الله بالشفاء للوالدة


 
تفضل 
http://ifile.it/ewvutyn/libyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.pdf


----------



## زاد أحمد (30 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على كل هذا المجهود 
ان أمكن أحدث مذكرة دكتورة او ماجستير 2009 أو 2010 عن 
Eccentrically braced frames


----------



## m66666677 (31 مارس 2010)

زاد أحمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على كل هذا المجهود
> ان أمكن أحدث مذكرة دكتورة او ماجستير 2009 أو 2010 عن
> Eccentrically braced frames


 
there is no 2010 , the spring semester have not finished yet in USA
this is 2009
In English and French
http://ifile.it/ckbneqv/mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.pdf


----------



## fuadalnasseri (31 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووور اخي 
كنت اريد اخر البحوث في مجال التخطيط المدني اذا تستطيع


----------



## هاندي1 (31 مارس 2010)

Geotechnical and Materials


----------



## str (31 مارس 2010)

انا بحاجة الى هذا الكتاب فهو يساعدني في بحث التخرج اتمنى ان تجدها 
RS Means -Building Construction Cost Data
The Whitestone Building Maintenance and Repair Cost


----------



## asdnet36 (31 مارس 2010)

i want any master or phd thesis talk about "seismic analysis of elevated tanks considering fluid soil structure interaction"


----------



## م / محمد شعيفان (31 مارس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## majdi_ahmaro (31 مارس 2010)

على الرغم من اني لم اطلب لحد الان

الا ان جهدك وتعوانك الكامل اجبرني على الرد ولو بكلمة شكر

وشفى الله لك امك من كل سوء وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ياسر محمد سليمان (31 مارس 2010)

*اطلب رسالة ماجستير فى تكالبف و ادارة المشروعات*

اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على عرضك و ان شاء الله سوف ادعولوالدتك الكريمه بالشفاء و الرحمه....اريد معرفة كيفية التواصل مع سيادتكم لانى ارغب فى تحضير الدراسات العليا فى مجال تكاليف و ادارةالمشروعات علما بانى مهندس مدنى خريج دفعة 1998 و ايميلى :
[email protected] ,
ورقمى فى مصر : 0167227622
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m66666677 (31 مارس 2010)

fuadalnasseri قال:


> مشكوووووووور اخي
> كنت اريد اخر البحوث في مجال التخطيط المدني اذا تستطيع


 
In English please, don't forget to pay the price too


----------



## m66666677 (31 مارس 2010)

هاندي1 قال:


> Geotechnical and Materials


 
don't forget to pay the price


----------



## m66666677 (31 مارس 2010)

asdnet36 قال:


> i want any master or phd thesis talk about "seismic analysis of elevated tanks considering fluid soil structure interaction"


 
don't forget to pay the price


----------



## m66666677 (31 مارس 2010)

str قال:


> انا بحاجة الى هذا الكتاب فهو يساعدني في بحث التخرج اتمنى ان تجدها
> RS Means -Building Construction Cost Data
> The Whitestone Building Maintenance and Repair Cost


 
this page is not for books
just for research


----------



## ديميرونى (31 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي تلبية طلبي وادعو الله بالشفاء لوالدتك
حضرتك انا طلبت بحث عن lateral load on piles
ولكن البحوث اللي حضرتك جيبتها ليس لها علاقة بموضوع البحث كل ماريده هوبحث او اكثر مخصص لهذا الموضوع اقدر استفيد منه وشكرا


----------



## str (31 مارس 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> الرجاء من عنده اي طلب يكتبه هنا وانا ان شاء الله سارفعه في غضون يومين الى عشرة ايام ،، الثمن ( الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء) ، وشكرا



عفوا اخي فهمت من مشاركتك المقتبسة انه اي طلب لكن كان فهمي خطأ ارجو منك المعذرة
وارجو من الله العلي القدير ان يمن على والدتك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## m66666677 (31 مارس 2010)

ديميرونى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا علي تلبية طلبي وادعو الله بالشفاء لوالدتك
> حضرتك انا طلبت بحث عن lateral load on piles
> ولكن البحوث اللي حضرتك جيبتها ليس لها علاقة بموضوع البحث كل ماريده هوبحث او اكثر مخصص لهذا الموضوع اقدر استفيد منه وشكرا


 
البحوث التي ارفقتها لك تدرس سلوك البايلز تحت هذه الاحمال 
وليس تصميم او شئ اخر ، سلوك فقط
لا يوجد شئ اسمه رسالة دكتوراة عن تصميم اي عضو انشائي ،، فقط دراسة سلوك تحت تاثير حمل معين
او حلها ودراستها بطريقة fem فقط ،، هذا على حسب البحوث الصادرة من الولايات المتحدة الامريكية ،،والمعترف بها من مركز البحوث الامريكي الخاص بالهندسة المدنية . اسف جدا لعدم توفير اي شئ يفيدك


----------



## m66666677 (31 مارس 2010)

str قال:


> عفوا اخي فهمت من مشاركتك المقتبسة انه اي طلب لكن كان فهمي خطأ ارجو منك المعذرة
> وارجو من الله العلي القدير ان يمن على والدتك بالصحة والعافية


 
ولا يهمك 
عنوان الصفحة هو بحوث دكتوراة وماجستير فقط
على العموم انا متاكد ان هناك صفحة في هذا المنتدى خاصة بطلب الكتب


----------



## m66666677 (31 مارس 2010)

معلومة مهمة جدا :
اخواني المهندسين : 
اود ان انوه ان معظم رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراة الصادرة من الجامعات الامريكية والكندية تتناول سلوك عضو معين تحت حمل معين (في مجال الانشاءات طبعا) ولا يوجد اطروحة تتناول تصميم عضو معين او شئ من هذا القبيل ، كتب التصميم هي الملجأ الوحيد لذلك ، ولا يوجد ايضا شئ اسمه مقارنة نتائج برنامج تصميم معين مع حل باليد ،، هذا فقط يعمل في جامعاتنا العربية ،،، وللاسف طبعا خطأ كبير ومضيعة للوقت لا اكثر ..


----------



## m66666677 (31 مارس 2010)

اود ان اقدم كل الشكر والاحترام لجميع اخواني الذين شاركو في الدعاء لوالدتي ، واود ان اقول لهم ان العبد اذا دعاء لغيره من البشر ، انزل الله عليه ملاك فوق راسه يقول له ، ولك بمثله . 
فلكم مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام على دعائكم لوالدتي ، واسال الله العظيم ان يشفي جميع المرضى ويخفف الامهم ومعاناتهم ، آمين يارب العالمين .

ولا تترددوا في طلب اي اطروحة ، انا تحت امركم
وسامحوني اذا كنت قد رفعت اطروحة في غير الموضوع المطلوب ، سبب هذا الخطا هو ان طالب الاطروحة لم يحدد طلبة بالظبط ، فعند قيامي بالبحث يلتبس علي الموضوع ولا اعرف ما هو طلبه ، 
كلما كانت عدد الكلمات قليلة كلما كان البحث بالنسبة لي دقيق وسريع 

ومره اخرى ، لكم مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## life for rent (31 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفى مجهودك معانا.........وان شاء الله ربنا يشفى ولدتك ومرضى المسلمين جميعااااااااااااااااا


----------



## تمارا عبواليونان (1 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> i hope this is what you are looking for
> http://www.4shared.com/file/250014006/e9929d20/iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.html


شكرا جزيلا........


----------



## m66666677 (1 أبريل 2010)

تمارا عبواليونان قال:


> شكرا جزيلا........


 
You're welcome:56:


----------



## m66666677 (1 أبريل 2010)

life for rent قال:


> بارك الله فيك وفى مجهودك معانا.........وان شاء الله ربنا يشفى ولدتك ومرضى المسلمين جميعااااااااااااااااا


 
You're welcome
God bless you all


----------



## hammhamm44 (1 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الشافى ودعاء للحاجة الوالدة بتمام الصحة والعافية ولعامة المسلمين
الأخ العزيز والكريم والمعطاء فى الخير 
طلبت عنوان ومشكورا ارسلت الطلب فشكرا ولى طلب بسيط هو تدقيق العنوان لزيادة الأستفادة ولعل هذه المرة تكون كما تعودنا منك افضل
العنوان المطلوب
Factors Affecting Claims In Construction Project Management
والكلمات المحورية الهامة فى البحث هى 
Keyword : Claims, factors affecting claims, Contracts, Dispute, Delay
واشكرك مقدما وجزاك الله كل خير وحبب قلبك على من تحب


----------



## m66666677 (1 أبريل 2010)

hammhamm44 قال:


> بسم الله الشافى ودعاء للحاجة الوالدة بتمام الصحة والعافية ولعامة المسلمين
> الأخ العزيز والكريم والمعطاء فى الخير
> طلبت عنوان ومشكورا ارسلت الطلب فشكرا ولى طلب بسيط هو تدقيق العنوان لزيادة الأستفادة ولعل هذه المرة تكون كما تعودنا منك افضل
> العنوان المطلوب
> ...


 
هذه البحوث التي حصلت عليها 
http://ifile.it/xbcd2zm/wqsddfrrr2.pdf
http://ifile.it/nqy4trk/ewwqrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr1.pdf
اتمنى ان تجد ما طلبت هنا 
شكرا جزيلا على دعائك


----------



## hammhamm44 (1 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك واحسن خلقك واكرم والديك ومتعك والأسرة والأم الفاضلة بتمام الشفاء والعافية -- اللهم أمين يارب العاملين
سوف اقوم بالتنزيل وعلى العموم الف شكر وشكر


----------



## m66666677 (1 أبريل 2010)

hammhamm44 قال:


> بارك الله فيك واحسن خلقك واكرم والديك ومتعك والأسرة والأم الفاضلة بتمام الشفاء والعافية -- اللهم أمين يارب العاملين
> سوف اقوم بالتنزيل وعلى العموم الف شكر وشكر


 
You're welcome my brother
انا تحت امرك ،، اتمنى ان تجد طلبك في الاطروحات التي رفعتها لك . واذا لم تجد ، سارفع لك المزيد.
لا تتردد في طلب اي اطروحة ، واسال الله ان يوفقك في مشروعك وبحثك. 
God bless you my brother


----------



## abunafisa (1 أبريل 2010)

Thanks dear. Kindly i need master degree on precast concrete وربنا يحفظ ويشفى والدتك ويغفر لوالدتنا.


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (1 أبريل 2010)

ممكن مواضيع أكثر تتحدث عن المقارنة بين 
Dynamic load test on piles
and
Static load test on piles
*لقد تكرمت علينا بموضوعين عن هذا الموضوع وأرجو مواضيع أكثر*وشكرا لك جداا

*وشفى الله والدتك بإذن الله*


----------



## MET (1 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> تفضل هذا طلبك
> http://ifile.it/dv9aeji/nnaaililll.pdf
> اذا اردت المزيد اعلمني بذلك ( ارجو الاطلاع على الاطروحة اولا )
> عندي حوالي ثلاثة الاف اطروحة عن هذا الموضوع ، اخترت لك الاحدث طبعا ، والافضل برائي



شكرا جزيلا وجارى الاطلاع عليها 

*وجزاك الله كل الخير 
وأسأل الله لوالدتك كل الصحة والعافية والسلامة من كل شر

*


----------



## mourad07 (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ... *جزاك الله خيرا وشفى لك والدتك **"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"

**لي بعض الطلبات ان أمكن

**1*. CONTRIBUTION À L'ÉTUDE ET À LA MISE EN OEUVRE D'UN SYSTÈME D'INFORMATION POUR L'ASSISTANCE À LA GESTION TECHNIQUE IMMOBILIÈRE = CONTRIBUTION TO THE DESIGN AND IMPLEMENTATION OF AN INFORMATION SYSTEM FOR SUPPORTING OPERATION AND MAINTENANCE MANAGEMENT OF BUILDING  
*Auteur(s) / Author(s)*  
Giribone Vincent ; Francois Philippe (Directeur de thèse) ;  
*Affiliation(s) du ou des auteurs / Author(s) Affiliation(s)*  
Université d'Aix-Marseille 3, Aix-en-Provence, FRANCE (Université de soutenance)  
*Source / Source*  
Travaux Universitaires - Thèse nouveau doctorat1997 [Note(s) : [144 p.]] (bibl.: 71 ref.) (Année de soutenance : 1997) (No : 97 AIX3 0084)  
*Langue / Language*  
Français  

2. Les systèmes de gestion informatisée dans le bâtiment : ( étude des systèmes de gestion optimisés dans une installation de conditionnement d'air (annexe 17 - Agence internationale de l'énergie) ) = Computerized management systems in building : ( study of optimized management systems in an air conditioned installation (appendix 17 - International Energy Agency) )  
*Auteur(s) / Author(s)*  
Mondot Michèle ;  
*Affiliation(s) du ou des auteurs / Author(s) Affiliation(s)*  
Agence de l'environnement et de la maîtrise de l'énergie, Vanves, FRANCE (Commanditaire) Centre technique des industries aérauliques et thermiques, Villeurbanne, FRANCE  
*Source / Source*  
Rapport
1991 [Note(s) : [13 p.]] *Illustration* : Illustration ; *Numéro de rapport* : ADEME - 90-04-0042 ; 



*3*. Intégration des Systèmes d'Informations Techniques pour l'Exploitation des Ouvrages = Integration of Technical Knowledge Base Systems within a Construction Project lifecycle  
*Auteur(s) / Author(s)*  
Rezgui Yacine ; Delcambre B. (Directeur de thèse) ;  
*Affiliation(s) du ou des auteurs / Author(s) Affiliation(s)*  
Ecole nationale des ponts et chaussées, Paris, FRANCE (Université de soutenance)  
*Source / Source*  
Travaux Universitaires - Thèse nouveau doctorat
1994 [Note(s) : [241 p.]] (bibl.: 104 ref.) (Année de soutenance : 1994) (No : 94 ENPC 9421)  

4. Méthodologie de conception d'une gestion technique de bâtiment = Design Methodology of Integrated Building Management System  
*Auteur(s) / Author(s)*  
Antoniuk Nicolas Magali ; Duchamp R. (Directeur de thèse) ;  
*Affiliation(s) du ou des auteurs / Author(s) Affiliation(s)*  
Ecole nationale supérieure d'arts et métiers, Paris, FRANCE (Université de soutenance)  
*Source / Source*  
Travaux Universitaires - Thèse nouveau doctorat1994 [Note(s) : [192 p.]] (bibl.: 82 ref.) (Année de soutenance : 1994) (No : 94 ENAM 0025 94 ENAM 002S)


----------



## admire (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "و اذا مرضت فهو يشفين " صدق الله العظيم
شكرا على المبادرة الجميلة ونسال الله عز و جل الشفاء لوالدتك و بارك الله بمجهودك الرائع
time dependent behavior of composite beams
عنوان اطروحتي
و المهم ان تكون بخصوص creep
نشكرك يا اخي مقدما سائلين الله الشفاء لوالدتك


----------



## إبن سليمان (1 أبريل 2010)

أخى أرجو مساعدتى فى إيجاد اى اطروحات تتحدث عن
Arch Bridges
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## m66666677 (2 أبريل 2010)

إبن سليمان قال:


> أخى أرجو مساعدتى فى إيجاد اى اطروحات تتحدث عن
> arch bridges
> ولك جزيل الشكر


الرجاء قراءة الشروط


----------



## m66666677 (2 أبريل 2010)

abunafisa قال:


> Thanks dear. Kindly i need master degree on precast concrete وربنا يحفظ ويشفى والدتك ويغفر لوالدتنا.


 

http://ifile.it/bxu4pm5/ppppppppp1.pdf
thanks


----------



## m66666677 (2 أبريل 2010)

admire قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "و اذا مرضت فهو يشفين " صدق الله العظيم
> شكرا على المبادرة الجميلة ونسال الله عز و جل الشفاء لوالدتك و بارك الله بمجهودك الرائع
> time dependent behavior of composite beams
> ...


 

هذه عن الخشب مع الخرسانة وتتحدث على نفس الموضوع الذي طلبته حضرتك ، ولكني غير متاكد الكومبوسيت الذي اشرت اليه ما هو بالظبط ،هل المقصود حديد مع خرسانه ام خشب مع خرسانة 
http://ifile.it/b34iro2/yygvcddewaqq33333.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (2 أبريل 2010)

mourad07 قال:


> السلام عليكم ... *جزاك الله خيرا وشفى لك والدتك **"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
> وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
> وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"
> 
> ...


 

sorry 
I don't have them


----------



## زيد كلاسيك (2 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ارجو مساعدتي باطاريح وبحوث تتعلق بتصميم الاسقف بطريقة strip design method


----------



## عمادالحوت (2 أبريل 2010)

_*nonlinear static push-over analysis -- why, when, and how? *
انه بحث_
_برجاءالبحث عنه لانه مفيد جدا فى رسالة الدكتوراه الخصة بى ولكم جزيل الشكر_


----------



## akrambon (2 أبريل 2010)

Assalamou Alaykom ; Just any thing about "The construction of oil platform"


----------



## عظيمه (2 أبريل 2010)

*Behavior of shear connectors*

ارجو ارسال رسالة ماجستير او رسالة دكتوراه كامله عن 
Behavior of shear connectors
وتكون ال shear connectors
مختلفة المقاسات والأشكال .........( ضروري جدا )


----------



## ketchi (2 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ..
أولاً أسأل الله الشفاء العاجل لوالدتك و أن تقر عينك بها و تقر عينها بك .. و الحمد لله الذي جعل لها ابناً باراً مثلك ..

أرجو البحث عن أطروحات في هذا الموضوع إن أمكن

finite element analysis of STEEL BEAMS or FRAMES subjected to BLAST LOADS

و الشكر مقدماً إن وجدت أو لم تجد .. جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك أخي ..


----------



## عادل ععع (2 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ابحث عن رسائل متعلقة بالموضوع التالي
Behavior, Repair & Strengthening Of Historic Stone Masonry Towers
مع الشكر
ونسال الله الشفاء وطول العمر للوالده الغالية


----------



## admire (2 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> هذه عن الخشب مع الخرسانة وتتحدث على نفس الموضوع الذي طلبته حضرتك ، ولكني غير متاكد الكومبوسيت الذي اشرت اليه ما هو بالظبط ،هل المقصود حديد مع خرسانه ام خشب مع خرسانة
> شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم
> قصدت الخرسانة الكومبوسيت حديد مع كونكريت ان وجدت ستكون نافعة جدا
> و اجدد دعواي للوالدة بالشفاء و الاجر ان شاء الله
> وشكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## m66666677 (2 أبريل 2010)

عمادالحوت قال:


> _*nonlinear static push-over analysis -- why, when, and how? *_
> _انه بحث_
> _برجاءالبحث عنه لانه مفيد جدا فى رسالة الدكتوراه الخصة بى ولكم جزيل الشكر_


 
من اين صادر هذا البحث ، المكاتب الامريكية والكندية واليابانية والبريطانية لا يوجد بها . 
لا استطيع توفيره اذا كان من غير هذه الجامعات التي ذكرتها ،، اسف جدا


----------



## m66666677 (2 أبريل 2010)

عادل ععع قال:


> السلام عليكم ابحث عن رسائل متعلقة بالموضوع التالي
> Behavior, Repair & Strengthening Of Historic Stone Masonry Towers
> مع الشكر
> ونسال الله الشفاء وطول العمر للوالده الغالية


 
I am sorry 
I couldn't find anything about this'


----------



## m66666677 (2 أبريل 2010)

admire قال:


> m66666677 قال:
> 
> 
> > هذه عن الخشب مع الخرسانة وتتحدث على نفس الموضوع الذي طلبته حضرتك ، ولكني غير متاكد الكومبوسيت الذي اشرت اليه ما هو بالظبط ،هل المقصود حديد مع خرسانه ام خشب مع خرسانة
> ...


----------



## m66666677 (2 أبريل 2010)

ketchi قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ..
> أولاً أسأل الله الشفاء العاجل لوالدتك و أن تقر عينك بها و تقر عينها بك .. و الحمد لله الذي جعل لها ابناً باراً مثلك ..
> 
> أرجو البحث عن أطروحات في هذا الموضوع إن أمكن
> ...


 

اتمنى ان يكون هذا الذي تبحث عنه ، بالتوفيق ان شاء الله:
http://ifile.it/1swdkzj/rrrrrrrfff1.pdf
http://ifile.it/ziwtdbo/rfffffffffff2.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (2 أبريل 2010)

سيتم تجاهل اي طلب لا يراعي الشروط لطلب الاطروحات 
اسف جدا 
ولكن هذا طلبي الوحيد ، لا اريد شكر او مدح ، فقط الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء 
وشكرا


----------



## mutayyem21 (2 أبريل 2010)

هذا طلبي اخي وجزاك الله الف خير على هذا المجهود

study of cracks in concrete structure


----------



## noble (2 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> تفضل
> http://ifile.it/ewvutyn/libyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.pdf



جزاك الله خير الجزاء و شفي الوالدة


----------



## hamzeaziz (2 أبريل 2010)

هذا طلبي اخي 
shear strengthening of reinforced concrete beam by external fiber reinforcement polymer
if its new it will be very useful
thank you


----------



## m66666677 (2 أبريل 2010)

مرة اخرى
*سيتم تجاهل اي طلب لا يراعي الشروط لطلب الاطروحات 
اسف جدا 
لا اريد شكر او مدح ،شرطي الوحيد هو فقط الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء 
وشكرا*​


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (3 أبريل 2010)

Comparison between results of Dynamic load tests and Static load tests on piles


*وشفى الله والدتك بإذن الله*


----------



## m66666677 (3 أبريل 2010)

hany ahmed omar قال:


> comparison between results of dynamic load tests and static load tests on piles
> 
> 
> *وشفى الله والدتك بإذن الله*


 
اخي الكريم شكرا جزيلا لدعائك
انا عندي فقط دراسة سلوك البايلز تحت تاثير هذه الاحمال ، ولا يوجد عندي مقارنة بين النتائج تحت تاثير الاحمال 
فاذا اردت دراسة السلوك ، انا مستعد لكي ارفعهم لك 
وشكرا


----------



## mutayyem21 (3 أبريل 2010)

هذا طلبي اخي وجزاك الله الف خير على هذا المجهود

study of cracks in concrete structure


الله يشفي والدتك آمين


----------



## m66666677 (3 أبريل 2010)

mutayyem21 قال:


> هذا طلبي اخي وجزاك الله الف خير على هذا المجهود
> 
> study of cracks in concrete structure
> 
> ...


 

تفضل :
http://ifile.it/5lgbq26/ooooooooooooooooooooo1.pdf
http://ifile.it/v0489fd/oooooooooooo2.pdf


----------



## المهندس ع (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ادعو من الله الشفاء لوالدتك 
طلبي هو رسالة ماجستير دراسة الجدوى الفنية واقتصادية لمعمل اسمنت قائم
feasibilty study of cement plant


----------



## m66666677 (3 أبريل 2010)

المهندس ع قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ادعو من الله الشفاء لوالدتك
> طلبي هو رسالة ماجستير دراسة الجدوى الفنية واقتصادية لمعمل اسمنت قائم
> feasibilty study of cement plant


 
I am sorry 
I don't have it


----------



## أبو عزووز (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم


وأدعو الله من قلبي أن يشفي ويعافي والدتي ووالدتك ولا يرينا فيهما مكرووه....يااااااااااااااارب




عزيزي عندي بحث بموضوع 


Types of Pertaining walls and its Design


إذا تقدر تساعدني 


تحياتي

​


----------



## hamzeaziz (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو منكم الحصول على أي رسالة حول
shear strengthening of reinforced concrete beam by external fiber reinforcement polymer 
if its new it will be very useful
thank you 
ولكم جزيل الشكر في جميع الأحوال
مع تمنياتي لوالدتك بالشفاء العاجل إن شاء الله
شكراً جزيلاً على مجهودك جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## إبن سليمان (3 أبريل 2010)

_أخى أرجو مساعدتى فى إيجاد اى اطروحات تتحدث عن
arch bridges
واسأل من الله ان يشفى والدتك_


----------



## m66666677 (3 أبريل 2010)

أبو عزووز قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> وأدعو الله من قلبي أن يشفي ويعافي والدتي ووالدتك ولا يرينا فيهما مكرووه....يااااااااااااااارب​
> 
> ...


 
Sorry , there is no thesis about this


----------



## m66666677 (3 أبريل 2010)

hamzeaziz قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أرجو منكم الحصول على أي رسالة حول
> shear strengthening of reinforced concrete beam by external fiber reinforcement polymer
> if its new it will be very useful
> ...


 
:56:This is the only one that I got 
http://ifile.it/fgeit53/qqqqq1.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (3 أبريل 2010)

إبن سليمان قال:


> _أخى أرجو مساعدتى فى إيجاد اى اطروحات تتحدث عن_
> _arch bridges_
> _واسأل من الله ان يشفى والدتك_


 
هذا طلبك ، اتمنى لك كل التوفيق والنجاح:
http://ifile.it/y537nus/aawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww1.pdf


----------



## أبو عزووز (3 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> Sorry , there is no thesis about this





عفواً موضوع البحث 

Types of Retaining walls and its Design


تحياتي
​


----------



## m66666677 (3 أبريل 2010)

أبو عزووز قال:


> عفواً موضوع البحث​
> types of retaining walls and its design​
> 
> تحياتي​


 
اخي الكريم لا يوجد اطروحة دكتوراة او ماجستير عن هذا الموضوع :70:
اذا اردت دراسة الاحمال الزلزالية على الجدران الساندة ، فطلبك عندي ، او اذا اردت دراسة متقدمة عن الجدران الساندة ومقارنة التصميم بموصفات مختلفة ، فايضا طلبك عندي 
ولكن انواع الجدران الساندة ، اي كتاب يوجد به الالاف من الانواع ، وممكن تاخذ منه . 
وشكرا


----------



## أبو عزووز (3 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> اخي الكريم لا يوجد اطروحة دكتوراة او ماجستير عن هذا الموضوع :70:
> اذا اردت دراسة الاحمال الزلزالية على الجدران الساندة ، فطلبك عندي ، او اذا اردت دراسة متقدمة عن الجدران الساندة ومقارنة التصميم بموصفات مختلفة ، فايضا طلبك عندي
> ولكن انواع الجدران الساندة ، اي كتاب يوجد به الالاف من الانواع ، وممكن تاخذ منه .
> وشكرا





عزيزي أشكرك أولاً على الجهد الذي تبذله .


وأكون شاكر لو تقدم لي دراسة متقدمة عن الجدران الساندة ومقارنة التصميم بموصفات مختلفة . لأنني راح أحتاجها.


لكن عن موضوع الأنواع أتمنى أي بحث أو أي كتاب أو ملخص لأن الدكتور فاجئني بهذا الطلب :17:وهو طلب مني بحث عنها ولو كان شيئ بسيط .


وتقبل تحياتي

​


----------



## m66666677 (3 أبريل 2010)

أبو عزووز قال:


> عزيزي أشكرك أولاً على الجهد الذي تبذله .​
> 
> وأكون شاكر لو تقدم لي دراسة متقدمة عن الجدران الساندة ومقارنة التصميم بموصفات مختلفة . لأنني راح أحتاجها.​
> 
> ...


 

هذه المقارنة التي طلبت
http://ifile.it/lm8j3np/ashtttttttoooooo1.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (3 أبريل 2010)

عذرا ساتوقف لمدة يومين لظروف خاصة
وشكرا


----------



## sayed eldessouki (4 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو من سيادنكم ارسال رسايل الماجستير او الدكتوراه الخاصه بترميم المنسان الخرسانيه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## AHMED aBD eL_lATIE (4 أبريل 2010)

Study of behavior pile in soft soil (negative skin friction on piles)


----------



## العبقرية (4 أبريل 2010)

اخى الكريم السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيك
شفى الله والدتك وامدها الله بالصحة والعافية وجعل عملك كله فى ميزان حسناتها 
انا ابحث عن رسائل بحثية فى the different method for determination the effect of seismic load on retaining walls
او اى ابحاث تدور فى هذا القبيل


----------



## m66666677 (4 أبريل 2010)

sayed eldessouki قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو من سيادنكم ارسال رسايل الماجستير او الدكتوراه الخاصه بترميم المنسان الخرسانيه ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط


----------



## m66666677 (4 أبريل 2010)

العبقرية قال:


> اخى الكريم السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيك
> شفى الله والدتك وامدها الله بالصحة والعافية وجعل عملك كله فى ميزان حسناتها
> انا ابحث عن رسائل بحثية فى the different method for determination the effect of seismic load on retaining walls
> او اى ابحاث تدور فى هذا القبيل


 
شكرا على دعائك :56:
ولقد رفعت لكي اطروحتان عن هذا الموضوع :
http://ifile.it/iz0w2ou/2222222222221.pdf
http://ifile.it/fzhbgci/44444444444444444.pdf


----------



## Salam_iris (4 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم.... نتمنى الشفاء لجميع مرضى المؤمنين
اذا توفر الطلب ... بحوث و دراسات حول ال raft foundation و تصميمها


----------



## djou250 (4 أبريل 2010)

structure rdc+2 utilisation d'habitation . beton arme


----------



## m66666677 (4 أبريل 2010)

Salam_iris قال:


> السلام عليكم.... نتمنى الشفاء لجميع مرضى المؤمنين
> اذا توفر الطلب ... بحوث و دراسات حول ال raft foundation و تصميمها


 

هذا طلبك :56:
http://ifile.it/auz3i2o/mattttttttttttttttt1.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (4 أبريل 2010)

djou250 قال:


> structure rdc+2 utilisation d'habitation . Beton arme


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط


----------



## b_k (4 أبريل 2010)

أرجو المساعدة في إرسال ملفات تصميم مقاطع المنيوم في برنامج staad.pro وفق أي كود و لكم الشكر.


----------



## m66666677 (4 أبريل 2010)

b_k قال:


> أرجو المساعدة في إرسال ملفات تصميم مقاطع المنيوم في برنامج staad.pro وفق أي كود و لكم الشكر.


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط
هذه الصفحة خاصة لرسائل الدكتوراة والماجستير


----------



## العبقرية (4 أبريل 2010)

اخى الكريم السلام عليكم 
اللينكان اللذان تفضلت ورفعتهم يتكلما عن cantilever reataining wall اتمنى لو كان عندك ما يتحدث عن gravity retaining wall or semi gravity ولك جزيل الشكر وانا ابحث فى نقطى طرق التصميم المختلفة


----------



## m66666677 (4 أبريل 2010)

العبقرية قال:


> اخى الكريم السلام عليكم
> اللينكان اللذان تفضلت ورفعتهم يتكلما عن cantilever reataining wall اتمنى لو كان عندك ما يتحدث عن gravity retaining wall or semi gravity ولك جزيل الشكر وانا ابحث فى نقطى طرق التصميم المختلفة


 
Ok. check this out
http://ifile.it/rhp24di/ggggggggggggggg1.pdf
http://ifile.it/v3xahnr/gggggggggggggggggg2.pdf


----------



## admire (4 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> admire قال:
> 
> 
> > هذا مقارب لبحثك ،، اتمنى لك كل التوفيق
> ...


----------



## العبقرية (4 أبريل 2010)

اخى الكريم البحث جيدا فان كنت تملك عدة بحوث مثله فلك جزيل الشكر
بارك الله فيك وفى والدتك وشفائها الله شفاء من عنده لا يغادره سقما


----------



## m66666677 (4 أبريل 2010)

العبقرية قال:


> اخى الكريم البحث جيدا فان كنت تملك عدة بحوث مثله فلك جزيل الشكر
> بارك الله فيك وفى والدتك وشفائها الله شفاء من عنده لا يغادره سقما


 
هل وجدتي ما تبحثين عنه في اخر ملفين رفعتهم لكي ؟
شكرا


----------



## m66666677 (4 أبريل 2010)

admire قال:


> m66666677 قال:
> 
> 
> > اخي الكريم
> ...


----------



## العبقرية (4 أبريل 2010)

اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا نعم وجدت جزء مما ابحث عنه فانا ابحث عن الطرق المختلفة لدراسة تاثير الزلازل على الحوائط الساندة ولكنى احتاج الى مصادر اكثر حتى اقوم بتنسيق بحثى بدقة 
شاكرة لك اهتمامك


----------



## m66666677 (4 أبريل 2010)

العبقرية قال:


> اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا نعم وجدت جزء مما ابحث عنه فانا ابحث عن الطرق المختلفة لدراسة تاثير الزلازل على الحوائط الساندة ولكنى احتاج الى مصادر اكثر حتى اقوم بتنسيق بحثى بدقة
> شاكرة لك اهتمامك


 
Ok. give me some time and I am going to upload more:56:


----------



## mooaz (4 أبريل 2010)

أخي العزيز ...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...شفى الله الوالدة من أي سقم وكرب وجميع المسلمين...
موضوعك أعجبني وجزاك الله ألف خير على مجهودك الجبار...
أرجو إن وجدت رسالة بالماجستير في قسم الهندسه الجيو تكنيكيه وهي (تحسين مواصفات الغضار بخلطه بالرمل)
)improving clay by mixing sand)
إن شاء الله يكون هذا البحث متوفر...وجزاك الله خيرا وشفى الله الوالدة من مرضها.


----------



## m66666677 (4 أبريل 2010)

mooaz قال:


> أخي العزيز ...السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...شفى الله الوالدة من أي سقم وكرب وجميع المسلمين...
> موضوعك أعجبني وجزاك الله ألف خير على مجهودك الجبار...
> أرجو إن وجدت رسالة بالماجستير في قسم الهندسه الجيو تكنيكيه وهي (تحسين مواصفات الغضار بخلطه بالرمل)
> )improving clay by mixing sand)
> إن شاء الله يكون هذا البحث متوفر...وجزاك الله خيرا وشفى الله الوالدة من مرضها.


 

هذا لا يوجد عندي
ولكن عندي دراسة سلوك الرمل مع نسب مختلفة من المواد الناعمة
وشكرا


----------



## superherocivil (5 أبريل 2010)

Capacity of strengthened R.C. columns


----------



## mooaz (5 أبريل 2010)

أخي العزيز ...ممكن من ذكرك للبحث(سلوك الرمل مع نسب مختلفة من المواد الناعنة) يمكن أن يستفاد منه إن وجد لديك ...وإن لم يكن لديك مانع أن تكتب لي الرابط...شكرا لك
وشفى الله الوالدة من مرضها.


----------



## m66666677 (5 أبريل 2010)

superherocivil قال:


> capacity of strengthened r.c. Columns


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط


----------



## m66666677 (5 أبريل 2010)

mooaz قال:


> أخي العزيز ...ممكن من ذكرك للبحث(سلوك الرمل مع نسب مختلفة من المواد الناعنة) يمكن أن يستفاد منه إن وجد لديك ...وإن لم يكن لديك مانع أن تكتب لي الرابط...شكرا لك
> وشفى الله الوالدة من مرضها.


 
تفضل 
صدرت في عام 2009 (جورنال) من جامعة كولورادو الامريكية :56:
http://ifile.it/oy0hn4e/ccccccccccccceeee1.pdf


----------



## نص القمر (5 أبريل 2010)

Analysis and design of high rise building by Etabs program


----------



## m66666677 (5 أبريل 2010)

نص القمر قال:


> analysis and design of high rise building by etabs program


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط اولا 
وعلى العموم لا يوجد اطروحةصادرة من الجامعات الامريكية او الكندية او اليابانية او البريطانية على هذا الموضوع، على حد علمي
اذا اردت كيفية التصميم بهذا البرنامج ، فعليك قراءة المانيوال الذي ياتي مع البرنامج فقط، وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى كريم (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جمعة الريشى (5 أبريل 2010)

ألاخ العزيز
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احتاج الى هذه الرسالة اذا كان بالامكان ولكم الشكر
وهى تحت عنوان:
Behavior of reinforced concrete continuous deep beams with web openings
)
وادعوا الله ان يمنا على والدتك بالشفاء العاجل
والسلام عليكم
مهندس جمعة الريشى


----------



## جمعة الريشى (5 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الكريم
امل منكم تزويدى بالمواصفات الامريكية الحديثة astm لاننى فى حاجة ماسة اليها
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر 
والسلام
م. الريشى


----------



## ahmed karar (5 أبريل 2010)

analysis of space truss using mat lab program
والله والموفق


----------



## m66666677 (5 أبريل 2010)

مصطفى كريم قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
You're welcome


----------



## m66666677 (5 أبريل 2010)

جمعة الريشى قال:


> الاخ الكريم
> امل منكم تزويدى بالمواصفات الامريكية الحديثة astm لاننى فى حاجة ماسة اليها
> ولكم منى جزيل الشكر
> والسلام
> م. الريشى


 
I am so sorry, I can't for hard reasons


----------



## m66666677 (5 أبريل 2010)

جمعة الريشى قال:


> ألاخ العزيز
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> احتاج الى هذه الرسالة اذا كان بالامكان ولكم الشكر
> وهى تحت عنوان:
> ...


 
This is what I got:
http://ifile.it/z3y9hfb/8897221.pdf
http://ifile.it/mxgnihc/44445582.pdf
I couldn't find anything else, Sorry:70:


----------



## m66666677 (5 أبريل 2010)

ahmed karar قال:


> analysis of space truss using mat lab program
> والله والموفق


 
read the requirements first:56:


----------



## admire (5 أبريل 2010)

admire قال:


> m66666677 قال:
> 
> 
> > اخي الكريم
> ...


----------



## m66666677 (5 أبريل 2010)

admire قال:


> admire قال:
> 
> 
> > بارك الله في جهودك وجعلها الله سببا لاستجابة الدعاء بالشفاء للوالدة الكريمة
> ...


----------



## samsom43 (5 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحت ممكن بحث عن ال construction details 
وربنا يمن بالشفاء العاجل على والدتك يارب


----------



## ثائر جاسم محمد (5 أبريل 2010)

FEA of RC BEAM


----------



## ثائر جاسم محمد (5 أبريل 2010)

FEA of RC beam with out strriup under shear


----------



## missawi168 (5 أبريل 2010)

calcul des structures en tenant compte de la variation de la temperature 

merci c'est urgent


----------



## admire (5 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> admire قال:
> 
> 
> > You're welcome
> ...


----------



## m66666677 (5 أبريل 2010)

missawi168 قال:


> calcul des structures en tenant compte de la variation de la temperature
> 
> merci c'est urgent


 

الرجاء قراءة الشروط 
وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (5 أبريل 2010)

admire قال:


> m66666677 قال:
> 
> 
> > that full name is my thesis name and i need it
> ...


----------



## m66666677 (5 أبريل 2010)

samsom43 قال:


> لو سمحت ممكن بحث عن ال construction details
> وربنا يمن بالشفاء العاجل على والدتك يارب


 
الرجاء التحديد اكثر من ذلك ، تفاصيل البناء عن ماذا بالظبط ،، 
وشكرا :56:


----------



## عظيمه (5 أبريل 2010)

ارجو ارسال رسالة ماجستير او رسالة دكتوراه كامله عن 
Behavior of shear connectors
وتكون ال shear connectors
مختلفة المقاسات والأشكال 
ربنا يشفى والدتك وهو الشافى المعافى


----------



## m66666677 (6 أبريل 2010)

عظيمه قال:


> ارجو ارسال رسالة ماجستير او رسالة دكتوراه كامله عن
> Behavior of shear connectors
> وتكون ال shear connectors
> مختلفة المقاسات والأشكال
> ربنا يشفى والدتك وهو الشافى المعافى


 
لم اجد الا هاتان الاطروحتان ، بالتوفيق ان شاء الله:
http://ifile.it/k1thg9i/info 1.pdf
http://ifile.it/ux7ntea/iinnfoo2222.pdf
:56:


----------



## m66666677 (6 أبريل 2010)

العبقرية قال:


> اخى الكريم السلام عليكم
> اللينكان اللذان تفضلت ورفعتهم يتكلما عن cantilever reataining wall اتمنى لو كان عندك ما يتحدث عن gravity retaining wall or semi gravity ولك جزيل الشكر وانا ابحث فى نقطى طرق التصميم المختلفة


 
هذا كل الذي وجدته ، واعتقد انه قريب لمشروعك 
http://ifile.it/6s1rvj2/ffffffffff1.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (6 أبريل 2010)

رجاء خاص :
كل من يستفيد من هذه الاطروحات ، لا ينسى الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء 
وشكرا


----------



## admire (6 أبريل 2010)

كل الشكر لجهودك في خدمة الاخرين وماقصرت وانا اللي يجب ان يعتذر منك على الازعاج......
بسم الله المشافي 
بسم الله المعافي
بسم الله الكافي من كل داء
هذه تقولها والدتك قبل كل دواء او غذاء وسيكون بها الشفاء انشاء الله
كل عائلتي دعت لها بالشفاء اثناء الصلاة 
كل انسان يمرض ولكن ليس كل انسان يربي وينشيء رجل مثلك فهي من النساء المميزات جدا..... لها الاجر والشفاء انشاء الله وشكرا لك .......................


----------



## m66666677 (6 أبريل 2010)

admire قال:


> كل الشكر لجهودك في خدمة الاخرين وماقصرت وانا اللي يجب ان يعتذر منك على الازعاج......
> بسم الله المشافي
> بسم الله المعافي
> بسم الله الكافي من كل داء
> ...


 
شكرا جزيلا على دعائك وصلاتك ،، والله انا عاجز عن الشكر :80:
واسال الله ان يستجيب لدعائكم ،، فهي في امس الحاجة للدعاء 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ayman (7 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> رجاء خاص :
> كل من يستفيد من هذه الاطروحات ، لا ينسى الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء
> وشكرا



اللهم اشفها انت الشافي 
بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا


----------



## yosif09 (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبعد اتقدم بكل الشكر لصاحب الموضوع ومن ساهم فيه 
انا عايز بحث اوموضوع كامل عن Sea water desalination for drinking water supply design a seawater treatment plant)
ياريت ترودوا علي وشكرا


----------



## yosif09 (7 أبريل 2010)

اللهم انت الشافي المعافي . الله يشفي والديك و امراض المسلمين اجمعين يارب العالمين أمين اللهم امين


----------



## محمودشمس (7 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم ارجو منك دراسة عن الموضوع الاتي:-

floo net under dams
seepeg under dams


----------



## m.abdalla (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم , الله يجزيك الخير اخي الفاضل 
ارجو رسالة دكتوراة في موضوع :

stability of laminated rods in resisting medium


----------



## rashokri (7 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

أحتاج مراجع عن
Planning-Scheduling with Environmental Constrain
سمعت بوجود رسالة ماجستير تحت نفس الموضوع في هندسة القاهرة 2009
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m66666677 (7 أبريل 2010)

yosif09 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وبعد اتقدم بكل الشكر لصاحب الموضوع ومن ساهم فيه
> انا عايز بحث اوموضوع كامل عن Sea water desalination for drinking water supply design a seawater treatment plant)
> ياريت ترودوا علي وشكرا


 
check this out
http://ifile.it/x5oszfh/99999999.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (7 أبريل 2010)

rashokri قال:


> أحتاج مراجع عن
> Planning-Scheduling with Environmental Constrain
> سمعت بوجود رسالة ماجستير تحت نفس الموضوع في هندسة القاهرة 2009
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 
I don't have it
I don't have any Arabic thesis
read the requirements


----------



## m66666677 (7 أبريل 2010)

m.abdalla قال:


> السلام عليكم , الله يجزيك الخير اخي الفاضل
> ارجو رسالة دكتوراة في موضوع :
> 
> stability of laminated rods in resisting medium


 
read the requirements :56:


----------



## yosif09 (7 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير وان شاء الله يشفي الوالدة العزيزة وامراض المسلمين اجمعين


----------



## muhamad1 (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ربنا يجزيك خير 
اللهم ياخالق الداء والواء بحق لا اله الا الله اكتب لوالدته العافية و الشفاء 
اللهم آمين 
انا كنت بدور علي احدث دراسة في هذا النوع من الخرسانة

self compacting concrete

ولك جزيل الشكر http://www.eng-forum.com/articles/articles/selfconcrete.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (7 أبريل 2010)

muhamad1 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ربنا يجزيك خير
> اللهم ياخالق الداء والواء بحق لا اله الا الله اكتب لوالدته العافية و الشفاء
> اللهم آمين
> انا كنت بدور علي احدث دراسة في هذا النوع من الخرسانة
> ...


 

هذا طلبك، لقد رفعت لك اطروحتان عن هذا الموضوع ، بالتوفيق ::56:
http://ifile.it/mszuogr/ssssaudii1.pdf
http://ifile.it/mj1txbd/sauddiiiiiii2.pdf


----------



## م.ع. (7 أبريل 2010)

أرجو منك أخي الكريم الحصول على المقالة التالية:
[FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman]The Reliability of Earth Slopes[/FONT]
[FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman]والمقالة:[/FONT]
[FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman]Monte Carlo Simulation Methods for Slope Stability[/FONT]
[FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman]ولك جزيل الشكر[/FONT]

[FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman]ملاحظة: كاتبا المقالة الأولى هما [FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman]Tobutt و [FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman]Richards[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
وكاتب المقالة الثانية هو Tobutt ​


----------



## muhamad1 (7 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> هذا طلبك، لقد رفعت لك اطروحتان عن هذا الموضوع ، بالتوفيق ::56:
> http://ifile.it/mszuogr/ssssaudii1.pdf
> http://ifile.it/mj1txbd/sauddiiiiiii2.pdf


 
جاري التحميل وارجو ان تكون احد هاتين الاطروحتين حديثة 2009_2010

شكرا جزيلا وعافي الله والدتك وتقبل منك هذا العمل الاكثر من رائع وعلي السرعة في الرد 
:56:


----------



## m66666677 (8 أبريل 2010)

م.ع. قال:


> أرجو منك أخي الكريم الحصول على المقالة التالية:​
> 
> 
> [font=fwecnf+times-roman]the reliability of earth slopes[/font]
> ...


 
هذا طلبك الثاني ( مرفق بالملحقات )
طلبك الاول تم طلبة وفي انتظار الرد 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله :56:
لا تنسى دفع الثمن


----------



## م.ع. (8 أبريل 2010)

*شكر*

ألف شكر لك أخي الكريم وعافى الله الوالدة :84:
أتمنى لها الصحة والعافية وطول العمر إن شاء الله​أنا بانتظار المقالة الأولى ..... واعذرني على طمعي بكرمك...جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## MESHAL.A (8 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله لك فى اعمالك لى طلب اذا امكن المساعده --- تقرير مكون من 20 صفحه بالغه الانجليزبه عن Business Plan for construction firm ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## m66666677 (8 أبريل 2010)

MESHAL.A قال:


> بارك الله لك فى اعمالك لى طلب اذا امكن المساعده --- تقرير مكون من 20 صفحه بالغه الانجليزبه عن Business Plan for construction firm ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
Sorry 
I don't have it :70:


----------



## m66666677 (8 أبريل 2010)

م.ع. قال:


> ألف شكر لك أخي الكريم وعافى الله الوالدة :84:
> 
> أتمنى لها الصحة والعافية وطول العمر إن شاء الله​أنا بانتظار المقالة الأولى ..... واعذرني على طمعي بكرمك...جزاك الله خيراً


 You're welcome my brother:56:


----------



## superherocivil (9 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
ممكن بحث ماجستير او دكتوراه فى الموضوع الاتى
capacity of strenghtened R.C. coulmns
واللهم اشفى الوالده الغالية واعطيها الصحه والعافية


----------



## m66666677 (9 أبريل 2010)

superherocivil قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن بحث ماجستير او دكتوراه فى الموضوع الاتى
> capacity of strenghtened R.C. coulmns
> واللهم اشفى الوالده الغالية واعطيها الصحه والعافية


 
I'm sorry 
I don't have anything about this topic


----------



## بسام.م.ب (9 أبريل 2010)

الأخ m66666677 هل يوجد لديك بحث بموضوع Nonliear Dynamic analysis for mutistory building using 3D nonlinear pushover dynamic analysis with step by step method...?

نطلب من الله تعالى الشفاء العاجل لوالدتك وجزاك الله كل خير......ولكم الشكر


----------



## noble (9 أبريل 2010)

Finite element modelling of the effect of repair of damaged
reinforced concrete structures
هذا طلبي ارجو ان يكون بالامكان توفيره. دعواتنا للوالدة بالشفاء


----------



## ila (9 أبريل 2010)

liquid limit in soil


----------



## م.ع. (9 أبريل 2010)

أريد تذكيرك أخي بالمقالة التي وعدتني بها: [FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman]The Reliability of Earth Slopes[/FONT]
[FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman]للكاتبين [FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman]Tobutt و [FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman]Richards[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman][FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman][FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman]ولك جزيل الشكر [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman][FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman][FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman]مع تمنياتي للوالدة بالشفاء العاجل[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## m66666677 (9 أبريل 2010)

م.ع. قال:


> أريد تذكيرك أخي بالمقالة التي وعدتني بها: [FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman]The Reliability of Earth Slopes[/FONT]
> [FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman]للكاتبين [FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman]Tobutt و [FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman]Richards[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman][FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman][FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman]ولك جزيل الشكر [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman][FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman][FONT=FWECNF+Times-Roman]مع تمنياتي للوالدة بالشفاء العاجل[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​



I couldn't upload it for you for privacy reasons


----------



## m66666677 (9 أبريل 2010)

ila قال:


> liquid limit in soil



Open any book about soil , you will find a lot of this topic
Thanks


----------



## m66666677 (9 أبريل 2010)

noble قال:


> Finite element modelling of the effect of repair of damaged
> reinforced concrete structures
> هذا طلبي ارجو ان يكون بالامكان توفيره. دعواتنا للوالدة بالشفاء



Could you please make it three or four words ?
so that I can find it easily


----------



## noble (10 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> Could you please make it three or four words ?
> so that I can find it easily



Finite element patch repair concrete


----------



## م / محمد شعيفان (10 أبريل 2010)

نسال الله الشفاء لوالدتك


----------



## shekooww (10 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
رجاء بحث أو رسالة ماجيستير و دوكتوراة عن
floating bridge
الكباري العائمة 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## tarekzedan (10 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو المساعدة فى موضوع 
management of sustainability buildings
or management of sustainability infrastructure
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## m66666677 (10 أبريل 2010)

shekooww قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> رجاء بحث أو رسالة ماجيستير و دوكتوراة عن
> floating bridge
> الكباري العائمة
> ولك جزيل الشكر


 
this is what I got:56:

http://ifile.it/3lrnbkv/222333.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (10 أبريل 2010)

tarekzedan قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ارجو المساعدة فى موضوع
> management of sustainability buildings
> or management of sustainability infrastructure
> شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


 
I couldn't find them , sorry


----------



## Muthana Altimeme (10 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول عن اية معلومات عن تصميم الا سس باستخدام برنامج visual basic 
اساس منفصل او اساس مركب اواساس حصيري 
مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## HOBINO (10 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على اي معلومات عن timber - concrete -composite beams

مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## m66666677 (10 أبريل 2010)

muthana altimeme قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول عن اية معلومات عن تصميم الا سس باستخدام برنامج visual basic
> اساس منفصل او اساس مركب اواساس حصيري
> مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


 

هذه الصفحة مخصصة فقط لرسائل الدكتوراة والماجستير 
ارجو قراءة الشروط


----------



## m66666677 (10 أبريل 2010)

hobino قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على اي معلومات عن timber - concrete -composite beams
> 
> مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


 
الرجاء التوضيح 
هل تقصد بـــ معلومات "اطروحات" ام ماذا تقصد بمعلومات بالضبط
هذه الصفحة مخصصة فقط لرسائل الدكتوراة والماجستير 
ارجو قراءة الشروط


----------



## رشيد رشيد الجزائري (11 أبريل 2010)

*ارجو المساعدة و لكم كب الشكر انا في امس الحاجة الى هاذا العنوان و كل شيء يخص هذا البحث*

l’étude expérimentale de l’effet des ajouts cimentaires sur la corrosion des armatures en béton armé

بالعربية:

تاثير الاضافات الاسمنتية على تاكل الحديد في الاسمنت المسلح

بالانجليزية:

experimental study of the effect of SCMs on the corrosion of reinforcement in concrete

و

the effect of cement addition on the corrosion of reinforcement in concrete


----------



## ADR (11 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك

هل يمكنني الحصول على المقالات التالية
http://www.springerlink.com/co-ntent/jhr3m4h533p3731h/
http://www.springerlink.com/co-ntent/w523w21185248u64/
http://www.springerlink.com/co-ntent/v23573441207l345/
http://www.springerlink.com/co-ntent/u58278v84r367u3j

أرجو حذف علامة - من الرابط 
وجزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## عبداللهالسلي (11 أبريل 2010)

*[email protected]*

المطلوب رسالة ماجستير عن الطرقات وشكرا


----------



## م.ع. (11 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> I couldn't upload it for you for privacy reasons


 
أخي الكريم أرجو الحصول على الدراسة التالية إن أمكن ذلك ولك جزيل الشكر في جميع الأحوال
عنوان الدراسة هو:
_[FONT=FLPRDO+Bookman-LightItalic]Proceedings of the Symposium on Trial Embankemnts on [/FONT]_
_[FONT=FLPRDO+Bookman-LightItalic]Malaysian[/FONT]_ _[FONT=FLPRDO+Bookman-LightItalic]Marine Clays[/FONT]_
_[FONT=FLPRDO+Bookman-LightItalic][/FONT]_ 
_[FONT=FLPRDO+Bookman-LightItalic]مع تمنياتي للوالدة بالشفاء العاجل[/FONT]_​


----------



## ديميرونى (11 أبريل 2010)

ادعو الله بالشفاء لوالدتك وجميع مرضي المسلمين اللهم امين
انا مشروع تخرجي هو دراسة الطرق المختلفة لايجاد قيمة القوي الافقية المؤثرة علي الخوازيق
ultimate lateral load capacity for piles
ياريت تساعدني وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m66666677 (11 أبريل 2010)

ADR قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> 
> هل يمكنني الحصول على المقالات التالية
> http://www.springerlink.com/co-ntent/jhr3m4h533p3731h/
> ...




this is what you need
http://ifile.it/xv0dmp8/8879665423.PDF
http://ifile.it/561rye8/88877787878899.PDF
http://ifile.it/1q046ju/jjkjkjk.PDF
http://ifile.it/yxr274f/yyyttrew.PDF
bye
:56:


----------



## m66666677 (11 أبريل 2010)

ديميرونى قال:


> ادعو الله بالشفاء لوالدتك وجميع مرضي المسلمين اللهم امين
> انا مشروع تخرجي هو دراسة الطرق المختلفة لايجاد قيمة القوي الافقية المؤثرة علي الخوازيق
> ultimate lateral load capacity for piles
> ياريت تساعدني وجزاكم الله خيرا




check this
http://www.4shared.com/file/248112675/2a25e46f/ssssssssssssaaaaaaaaa.html


----------



## m66666677 (11 أبريل 2010)

م.ع. قال:


> أخي الكريم أرجو الحصول على الدراسة التالية إن أمكن ذلك ولك جزيل الشكر في جميع الأحوال
> عنوان الدراسة هو:
> _[FONT=FLPRDO+Bookman-LightItalic]Proceedings of the Symposium on Trial Embankemnts on [/FONT]_
> _[FONT=FLPRDO+Bookman-LightItalic]Malaysian[/FONT]__[FONT=FLPRDO+Bookman-LightItalic]Marine Clays[/FONT]_
> ...




Could you please make your topic two or three words?
so that I can find it


----------



## m66666677 (11 أبريل 2010)

هذه الصفحة عبارة عن صدقة
الهدف منها هو شفاء والدتي 
بناءا على الحديث الشريف (داوو مرضاكم بالصدقة)
رجاء خاص : الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء في كل مره حد يستفيد مما ارفعه
وشكرا


----------



## همام ابراهيم (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مطلوب الموضوع التالي ان امكن 
Wastewater treatment plants,( industrial food]
معالجة المياه العادمه الخارجه من مصانع الاغذيه
_*مع تمنياتي للوالده في الشفاء العاجل *_


----------



## م.ع. (11 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> Could you please make your topic two or three words?
> so that I can find it


أخي الكريم أي موضوع حول :
[FONT=RMUEZR+Bookman-Light]the Muar test embankement[/FONT]
[FONT=RMUEZR+Bookman-Light]ولك جزيل الشكر[/FONT]
مع خالص تمنياتي:84: وأصدق دعاءاتي لوالدتك بالشفاء العاجل إن شاء الله​


----------



## eng_snasser (12 أبريل 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا لهذا المجهود الرائع 
كنت عاوز اعرف من حضرتك الخطوات المتبعه فى تحضير الماجستير حيث اننى افكر جديا بتحضير رساله ماجستر وهل لابد مرور عدد معين من السنوات بعد التخرج حتى يتم البدء فيها


----------



## eng_snasser (12 أبريل 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا لهذا المجهود الرائع 
كنت عاوز اعرف من حضرتك الخطوات المتبعه فى تحضير الماجستير حيث اننى افكر جديا بتحضير رساله ماجستر وهل لابد مرور عدد معين من السنوات بعد التخرج حتى يتم البدء فيها وياريت لو فى رساله ماجستير من جامعه مصريه فى مجال الاساسات


----------



## رشيد رشيد الجزائري (12 أبريل 2010)

ارجو مساعدتي والله يعطيكم ما تتمنا


----------



## رشيد رشيد الجزائري (12 أبريل 2010)

*l’étude expérimentale de l’effet des ajouts cimentaires sur la corrosion des armatures en béton armé

بالعربية:

تاثير الاضافات الاسمنتية على تاكل الحديد في الاسمنت المسلح

بالانجليزية:

experimental study of the effect of SCMs on the corrosion of reinforcement in concrete

و

the effect of cement addition on the corrosion of reinforcement in concrete*​


----------



## m66666677 (12 أبريل 2010)

eng_snasser قال:


> جزالك الله خيرا لهذا المجهود الرائع
> كنت عاوز اعرف من حضرتك الخطوات المتبعه فى تحضير الماجستير حيث اننى افكر جديا بتحضير رساله ماجستر وهل لابد مرور عدد معين من السنوات بعد التخرج حتى يتم البدء فيها


 
تقدر بعد ما تكمل بكالوريوس تبدا على طول في الماجستير ، وهذا افضل لانك لن تنسى ما درست في البكالوريوس ، بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
واسف جدا ، الابحاث التي ارفعها فقط من الجامعات الامريكية والكندية والبريطانية واليابانية فقط .


----------



## m66666677 (12 أبريل 2010)

م.ع. قال:


> أخي الكريم أي موضوع حول :
> 
> [FONT=RMUEZR+Bookman-Light]the Muar test embankement[/FONT]
> [FONT=RMUEZR+Bookman-Light]ولك جزيل الشكر[/FONT]
> ...


 

ما معنى Muar لم اجد شئ عنها 
بالنسية للـــ embankement يوجد عندي ابحاث عنها 
وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (12 أبريل 2010)

همام ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مطلوب الموضوع التالي ان امكن
> Wastewater treatment plants,( industrial food]
> معالجة المياه العادمه الخارجه من مصانع الاغذيه
> _*مع تمنياتي للوالده في الشفاء العاجل *_


 
check this out:56:

http://ifile.it/taik2eb/www1115.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (12 أبريل 2010)

رشيد رشيد الجزائري قال:


> *l’étude expérimentale de l’effet des ajouts cimentaires sur la corrosion des armatures en béton armé*​
> 
> *بالعربية:*​
> *تاثير الاضافات الاسمنتية على تاكل الحديد في الاسمنت المسلح*​
> ...


 

This is what I got :56:
http://ifile.it/lsb98wn/ccccccccccceew.pdf


----------



## محمد السواكنى (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم لو تكرمت بحث عن المعالجات الحرارية


----------



## m66666677 (12 أبريل 2010)

محمد السواكنى قال:


> السلام عليكم لو تكرمت بحث عن المعالجات الحرارية


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط قبل الطلب
وشكرا


----------



## shekooww (12 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> this is what i got:56:
> 
> http://ifile.it/3lrnbkv/222333.pdf




تسلم أيديك يا معلم


----------



## m66666677 (12 أبريل 2010)

shekooww قال:


> تسلم أيديك يا معلم


 
You're welcome:56:


----------



## رشيد رشيد الجزائري (12 أبريل 2010)

الله يحفظك ان شاء الله و يعطيك ما تتمنى,والله يشفي امك و يعطيها الصحة و العافية و طول العمر


----------



## رشيد رشيد الجزائري (12 أبريل 2010)

اريد هاذا الملف ساعدني اخي

Effect Of Addition Of Steel Furnce By-Product On Cement Pore Solution Chemistry And Corrosion Of Reinforcing Steel

هذا موقعه
http://www.onepetro.org/mslib/servlet/onepetropreview?id=NACE-07299&soc=NACE


----------



## m66666677 (12 أبريل 2010)

رشيد رشيد الجزائري قال:


> اريد هاذا الملف ساعدني اخي
> 
> Effect Of Addition Of Steel Furnce By-Product On Cement Pore Solution Chemistry And Corrosion Of Reinforcing Steel
> 
> ...


 
I couldn't download it ,, I am so sorry


----------



## رشيد رشيد الجزائري (12 أبريل 2010)

merci 
شكرا لك
Thank you and I wish you health and wellness


----------



## sreem (13 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو افادتي باطروحات تخص الموضوع التالي
structural analysis for masonary walls for infilled rc frames 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندسة ثناء متوج (13 أبريل 2010)

*المهندسة ثناء*

أريد بحث ماجستير عن الري الناقص 

ولكم الشكر


----------



## ag.nayel (13 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس ماهر على المجهود الكبير والجامد اوى دا
ربنا يجعله ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك .
شفا الله والدتك وعفاها من كل مرض ومن كل سوء .


----------



## عبدالله الزبيلي (13 أبريل 2010)

انا محتاج خطوات بناء بيت ((منزل )) كامل من الالف الى الياء 

من يفكر ارجال ببناء بيت الى ان اسلم اليه المفتااااح 

ويا ليت بالعربي


----------



## m66666677 (13 أبريل 2010)

عبدالله الزبيلي قال:


> انا محتاج خطوات بناء بيت ((منزل )) كامل من الالف الى الياء
> 
> من يفكر ارجال ببناء بيت الى ان اسلم اليه المفتااااح
> 
> ويا ليت بالعربي


 
what????????????????????
please read the requirements


----------



## m66666677 (13 أبريل 2010)

المهندسة ثناء متوج قال:


> أريد بحث ماجستير عن الري الناقص
> 
> ولكم الشكر


 

please read the requirements


----------



## m66666677 (13 أبريل 2010)

رشيد رشيد الجزائري قال:


> merci
> شكرا لك
> Thank you and I wish you health and wellness


 
You're welcome:56:


----------



## ahmood85 (13 أبريل 2010)

ارجو منك مساعدتي للحصول على رسالة ماجستير بعنوان :rehabilitation (support)stone masonry building by steel sections
وارجو من الله تعالى ان يمنح والدتك الصحة والعافية 

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## m66666677 (14 أبريل 2010)

ahmood85 قال:


> ارجو منك مساعدتي للحصول على رسالة ماجستير بعنوان :rehabilitation (support)stone masonry building by steel sections
> وارجو من الله تعالى ان يمنح والدتك الصحة والعافية
> 
> ولك جزيل الشكر


 
اذا ممكن تجعلهم كلمتين او ثلاث لكي تسهل عملية البحث 
وشكرا :56:


----------



## noble (14 أبريل 2010)

I'm seeking a thesis about this topic
'Finite element patch repair'
دعواتي لوالدتك بالشفاء


----------



## m66666677 (14 أبريل 2010)

noble قال:


> i'm seeking a thesis about this topic
> 'finite element patch repair'
> دعواتي لوالدتك بالشفاء


 
عندي على نفس الموضوع ولكن ليس بطريقة fe


----------



## حامد أبو عجوة (14 أبريل 2010)

The impact of the owner and the design to a variation orders

عفاكم الله من كل مكروه.


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (14 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويجازيك خيرا عما تفعله ويجازيك كل الخير لوفائك لوالدتك اللهم اشفيها من اى مرض امين واشفى كل امهاتنا وارحم امهات واباء المسلمين يارحم الراحمين
امين


----------



## احمد اليوسف (14 أبريل 2010)

اذا بالامكان توفير اطورحة ماجستير او دكتوراه بالموضوع التالي 
self compacting concrete
الله يوفقكم ويشفى مرضاكم


----------



## ابو الفخري (14 أبريل 2010)

الله يشفي والتدك
ويبعد عنها كل شر

اللهم ياربنا اشفي كل مرضى المسلمين وخاصه ام اخي في الله طالب الدعاء
واغفر لامهاتنا اجمعين

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وسلم


----------



## mohaned esam (14 أبريل 2010)

*اليات تثمين المطالبات في عقود المقاولات*

السلام عليك أريد موضوع بعنوان 

Machinery Valuation of claims in construction contracts

الهم أشفي مرضاك و مرضانا و مرضى المسلمين جميعا ياااااااااااااااااا رب


----------



## m66666677 (14 أبريل 2010)

احمد اليوسف قال:


> اذا بالامكان توفير اطورحة ماجستير او دكتوراه بالموضوع التالي
> self compacting concrete
> الله يوفقكم ويشفى مرضاكم


 
تفضل
http://ifile.it/mpjugyd/09999998.pdf


----------



## eng_gallou (14 أبريل 2010)

اريد رسالة ماجستير فى مجال cost control
ولكم منا جزيل الشكر
ونتمنى لوالدتكم الشفاء العاجل باذن الله


----------



## m66666677 (14 أبريل 2010)

eng_gallou قال:


> اريد رسالة ماجستير فى مجال cost control
> ولكم منا جزيل الشكر
> ونتمنى لوالدتكم الشفاء العاجل باذن الله



I am so sorry, I couldn't find anything about this topic


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (14 أبريل 2010)

الســــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولاً أسأل الله الكريم الشافى المعافى بأن يشفى والدتك و يبارك فى عمرها هى وجميع مرضى المسلمين آمين
ثانياً برجاء تلبية طلبى فى توفير دراسة دكتوراة وإن لم يتيسر فماجستير فى
construction risk analyses


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (14 أبريل 2010)

اخي الكريم اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي والدتك شفاءا لا يغادر سقما 

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي 

بالله عليك اريد اي رسالة ماجستير او دكتوراة فى الموضوع التالي 

design of form work


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (14 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااا
لك 
علي 
مجهودك الأكثر
من رائع


----------



## m66666677 (14 أبريل 2010)

عبدالمنعم سلام قال:


> الســــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أولاً أسأل الله الكريم الشافى المعافى بأن يشفى والدتك و يبارك فى عمرها هى وجميع مرضى المسلمين آمين
> ثانياً برجاء تلبية طلبى فى توفير دراسة دكتوراة وإن لم يتيسر فماجستير فى
> construction risk analyses


 
اتمنى ان يكون هذا طلبك 
اذا لم يكن هذا طلبك اعلمني بذلك 
وشكرا 
http://ifile.it/stpo6ry/wwwwwwwwwqqqq.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (14 أبريل 2010)

المهندس ابوعمر قال:


> اخي الكريم اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي والدتك شفاءا لا يغادر سقما
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي
> 
> ...


 
او التاكد فقط
هل تقصد حضرتك 
frame work
او 
form work


----------



## m66666677 (14 أبريل 2010)

الفهدالأسمر قال:


> شكرااااا
> لك
> علي
> مجهودك الأكثر
> من رائع


 
You're welcome my brother :56:


----------



## budymd (15 أبريل 2010)

,project management


----------



## احمد اليوسف (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز والله تعالى يشوى الوالدة الكريمة ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس احمد حجازي (15 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## ag.nayel (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وياريت اى حاجه عن RFT debonding 
شفا الله والدتك وعفاها


----------



## م.ع. (15 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم Muar هو اسم سد في ماليزيا أتمنى أن تزودني بأي دراسة كتبت عنه

مع تمنياتي للوالدة بالصحة والعافية​


----------



## جلال الله (15 أبريل 2010)

أخي العزيز سبق وتكرمت علي برسائل عن ال sandwich panel وقد أضافت كثيرا لبحثي - وأرجو أن تتفضل علي برسائل اضافية كلما وجدت وقتا اضافيا عندك مع تمنياتي القلبية للوالدة بالشفاء والصحة


----------



## mos (15 أبريل 2010)

برجاء ارشادى لموقع رسالة دكتوراه فى ادارة المشروعات 
مع الشكر


----------



## شيماءالمدني (15 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم أخوان
يرجى بتزويدي بحوث عن البلاطات القشريه الفيروسمنت
على الأقل 5 بحوث
وجزاكم عني خيراً


----------



## m66666677 (16 أبريل 2010)

م.ع. قال:


> أخي الكريم Muar هو اسم سد في ماليزيا أتمنى أن تزودني بأي دراسة كتبت عنه
> 
> مع تمنياتي للوالدة بالصحة والعافية​


I am so sorry , I don't have anything about this


----------



## m66666677 (16 أبريل 2010)

ag.nayel قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> وياريت اى حاجه عن RFT debonding
> شفا الله والدتك وعفاها


Could you please explain what RFT mean?


----------



## m66666677 (16 أبريل 2010)

شيماءالمدني قال:


> السلام عليكم أخوان
> يرجى بتزويدي بحوث عن البلاطات القشريه الفيروسمنت
> على الأقل 5 بحوث
> وجزاكم عني خيراً


Please read the requirements


----------



## m66666677 (16 أبريل 2010)

جلال الله قال:


> أخي العزيز سبق وتكرمت علي برسائل عن ال sandwich panel وقد أضافت كثيرا لبحثي - وأرجو أن تتفضل علي برسائل اضافية كلما وجدت وقتا اضافيا عندك مع تمنياتي القلبية للوالدة بالشفاء والصحة



here you go
http://ifile.it/cdyx0n1/ppppqq11.pdf
http://ifile.it/4cr1d9m/ppppppp22.pdf
http://ifile.it/1v2r7yg/ppp33.pdf
Don't forget to pray for my mom


----------



## ابونمه (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لك الشكر والتقدير ونسال الله العظيم ورب العرش الكريم ان يشفي والدتك
ارجو منك رسالة بعنوان
evaluation of seismic performance of concrete building by using push over analyses

واي رسايل قريبه من هدا الموضوع
strengthening of RC Building


----------



## ابونمه (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لك الشكر والتقدير ونسال الله العظيم ورب العرش الكريم ان يشفي والدتك
ارجو منك رسالة بعنوان
evaluation of seismic performance of concrete building by using push over analyses

واي رسايل قريبه من هدا الموضوع
strengthening of RC Building by using steel shear wall


----------



## hatem010110 (16 أبريل 2010)

*رسالة بعنوان negative skin friction of pile in soft clay*

رسالة بعنوان negative skin friction of pile in soft clay


----------



## ahmood85 (16 أبريل 2010)

Rehabilitation of stone masonry building
انشالله يكون هيك العنوان أوضح و أفضل


شكراً


----------



## elgendy (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم ......
أرغب في الحصول على رسالة عن composit -section


----------



## ahmedlolo (16 أبريل 2010)

ultimate load capacity of inverted T-beam cantilever


----------



## ahmedlolo (16 أبريل 2010)

اريد ابحاث او كتب تساعدني في بحثي ultimate load capaciy of inverted T-beam fixed


----------



## ahmedlolo (16 أبريل 2010)

اريد بحثا في ultimate load capacity of inverted T-beam fixed


----------



## جلال الله (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وتمنياتي لوالدتك الفاضلة بالشفاء العاجل ولك بالتوفيق في حياتك وعملك


----------



## ag.nayel (16 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> Could you please explain what RFT mean?


اقصد يا اخى reinforcement 
reinforcement debonding


----------



## sonodos (16 أبريل 2010)

elastic behavoir of F.R.C.under punching load]

F.R.C=fiber reinforcement concrete


----------



## enginner reem (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز 
شكرا على مجهودك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك و شفى والدتك و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات
أبحث عن الموضوع التالي Ductile damage measurements or ductile continuum damage mechanics


----------



## m66666677 (16 أبريل 2010)

ag.nayel قال:


> اقصد يا اخى reinforcement
> reinforcement debonding


 
I did not find it, sorry


----------



## m66666677 (16 أبريل 2010)

sonodos قال:


> elastic behavoir of F.R.C.under punching load]
> 
> F.R.C=fiber reinforcement concrete


 
http://ifile.it/tpj3x1u/88975531155.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (16 أبريل 2010)

ابونمه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> لك الشكر والتقدير ونسال الله العظيم ورب العرش الكريم ان يشفي والدتك
> ارجو منك رسالة بعنوان
> evaluation of seismic performance of concrete building by using push over analyses
> ...


http://ifile.it/539ys48/8899997.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (16 أبريل 2010)

enginner reem قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي العزيز
> شكرا على مجهودك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك و شفى والدتك و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات
> أبحث عن الموضوع التالي Ductile damage measurements or ductile continuum damage mechanics


 
http://ifile.it/06ip8ks/ddd112323321.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (16 أبريل 2010)

elgendy قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي الكريم ......
> أرغب في الحصول على رسالة عن composit -section


 http://ifile.it/cye7slj/ccc121155887.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (16 أبريل 2010)

ahmood85 قال:


> Rehabilitation of stone masonry building
> انشالله يكون هيك العنوان أوضح و أفضل
> 
> 
> شكراً


 
I don't have it , sorry


----------



## م.ع. (16 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> i am so sorry , i don't have anything about this


 ألف شكر لك أخي على كل حال الله يشفيلك الوالدة ويطوِّل عمرها​


----------



## صفي الدين (16 أبريل 2010)

dewatering artial well :artesian


----------



## صفي الدين (16 أبريل 2010)

dewatering of partially artesian well""
thanks for your consideration


----------



## tifadream (17 أبريل 2010)

soil mechanics negative skin friction of piles


----------



## m66666677 (17 أبريل 2010)

صفي الدين قال:


> dewatering artial well :artesian


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط قبل الطلب وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (17 أبريل 2010)

tifadream قال:


> soil mechanics negative skin friction of piles


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط قبل الطلب ودفع الثمن مسبقا


----------



## m66666677 (17 أبريل 2010)

صفي الدين قال:


> dewatering of partially artesian well""
> thanks for your consideration


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط قبل الطلب ودفع الثمن مسبقا


----------



## عمرو صلاح برهان (17 أبريل 2010)

computational buckling of double-layer grids
ربنا يقدرنا على رد الجميل


----------



## شيماءالمدني (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن خمسة بحوث عن سقوف قشريه كرويه من الفيروسمنت
وجزاكم الله خيراَ


----------



## شيماءالمدني (17 أبريل 2010)

Ferro-cement


----------



## علي الكاظمي (17 أبريل 2010)

*Frp*

*السلام عليكم
ارجو العون من زملائي لحصولي على معلومات حول استعمال 
frp
من منظار معماري و انا مهندس معماري طالب دكتوراه 
مع جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## m66666677 (17 أبريل 2010)

علي الكاظمي قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *ارجو العون من زملائي لحصولي على معلومات حول استعمال *
> *frp*
> ...


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط اولا ، تجدها في اول صفحة 
وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (17 أبريل 2010)

شيماءالمدني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن خمسة بحوث عن سقوف قشريه كرويه من الفيروسمنت
> وجزاكم الله خيراَ


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط قبل الطلب


----------



## m66666677 (17 أبريل 2010)

عمرو صلاح برهان قال:


> computational buckling of double-layer grids
> ربنا يقدرنا على رد الجميل


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط قبل الطلب


----------



## علي الكاظمي (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز لم اجد الشروط المذكورة من قبلكم سوى الشروط العامة التي قراتها منذ البداية


----------



## خالد سالمين (17 أبريل 2010)

*design*

i hope to have beam and column design ,analysis ,and check with in the aci code


----------



## مهندسة دمشقية (17 أبريل 2010)

please can you help me in the the topic 
seismic behavior of piles in tall building
and thanks


----------



## هاشم حسين علي (17 أبريل 2010)

design of multistory building
مع شكري وتقديري


----------



## m66666677 (17 أبريل 2010)

علي الكاظمي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز لم اجد الشروط المذكورة من قبلكم سوى الشروط العامة التي قراتها منذ البداية


 
الشروط :
1) توضيح المطلوب باللغة الانجليزية 
2) دفع الثمن مسبقا ( وهو الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء)
3) قد تستغرق عملية الرفع من يومين الى عشرة ايام وقد تستغرق ساعة او ساعاتين على حسب المطلوب
4) كلما حددت المطلوب بدقة كلما سهلت عليا عملية البحث من خلال مركز البحوث الذي اشتغل فيه.

وشكرا


----------



## amrnijad (18 أبريل 2010)

لو تكرمت ممكن أي رسالة دكتوراة ناقشت استخدام ال
limit equilibrium method
لل progressive collapse


----------



## abuferas94 (18 أبريل 2010)

*Asr*

اريد بحث على alkali silica reaction ASR
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## elieo (18 أبريل 2010)

*[email protected]*

I need a thesis related to the bridge DESIGN management. In other way, I am preparing my research proposal related to bridge infrastructure, starting from design up to operation and MR & R.

So I am preparng th thesis and I trying to fix a methodology of Bridge management for its life cycle cost and optimizaion the overall cost starting by the design and design concept decision.
​


----------



## m66666677 (18 أبريل 2010)

elieo قال:


> i need a thesis related to the bridge design management. In other way, i am preparing my research proposal related to bridge infrastructure, starting from design up to operation and mr & r.​
> 
> so i am preparng th thesis and i trying to fix a methodology of bridge management for its life cycle cost and optimizaion the overall cost starting by the design and design concept decision.​


 
الرجاء قراءة شروط الطلب قبل طلب اي اطروحة 
شكرا


----------



## m66666677 (18 أبريل 2010)

abuferas94 قال:


> اريد بحث على alkali silica reaction ASR
> وجزاك الله خير


 
هذا طلبك ،، الرجاء دفع الثمن , وهو الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء 
وهو مقدم كاحد متطلبات نيل الدكتوراة لجامعة الينويز الامريكية لعام 2009 ، بحث متقدم جدا 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله:56:

http://ifile.it/ty1akfv/illllioi11.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (18 أبريل 2010)

amrnijad قال:


> لو تكرمت ممكن أي رسالة دكتوراة ناقشت استخدام ال
> limit equilibrium method
> لل progressive collapse


 
لم اجد الا هذه الاطروحة :82:
http://ifile.it/6c0yhdf/oooooooo087.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (18 أبريل 2010)

مهندسة دمشقية قال:


> please can you help me in the the topic
> seismic behavior of piles in tall building
> and thanks


 
اتمنى ان يكون هذا طلبك :56:
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

http://ifile.it/72fqv61/ddddddemtt1.pdf


----------



## eslam_rabie (18 أبريل 2010)

behavior of single pile under lateral load


----------



## شيماءالمدني (18 أبريل 2010)

أريد بكوث عن الفيروسمنت
معلومة المؤلف والسنه
جزاكم الله خيرا
على المجهوداللي تبذلوه


----------



## m66666677 (18 أبريل 2010)

شيماءالمدني قال:


> أريد بكوث عن الفيروسمنت
> معلومة المؤلف والسنه
> جزاكم الله خيرا
> على المجهوداللي تبذلوه


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط قبل الطلب


----------



## m66666677 (18 أبريل 2010)

eslam_rabie قال:


> behavior of single pile under lateral load


 
الرجاء دفع الثمن


----------



## علي الكاظمي (18 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> الشروط :
> 1) توضيح المطلوب باللغة الانجليزية
> 2) دفع الثمن مسبقا ( وهو الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء)
> 3) قد تستغرق عملية الرفع من يومين الى عشرة ايام وقد تستغرق ساعة او ساعاتين على حسب المطلوب
> ...


 
انشا الله الشفاء العاجل
موضوع مادة frp هي مادة تستعمل لتحكيم الابنية و نحاول استخدامها لصيانة الابنية القديمة الاثرية


----------



## مهندسة دمشقية (18 أبريل 2010)

شفا الله والدتك و عافاها من كل علة وداء و جعلك قرة عينها


----------



## بسام.م.ب (18 أبريل 2010)

أخي الفاضل m66666677 لوسمحت أولا 
الموضوع: concept design structure and evaluation for tall building using Nonlinear static pushover in sap 2000for existing and new building.

وأدعو إلى الله تعالى أن يشفي والدتك ويطول بعمرها

وأن لاتطول بردك وجزاك الله كل خير وثواب


----------



## بسام.م.ب (18 أبريل 2010)

أولا أدعو الله تعالى لوالدتك الكريمة بالشفاء العاجل والتام بإذنه تعالى

الموضوع:Concept of structure design and evaluation for tall building using sap2000 in nonlinear static analysis (pushover) for new and existing buildings.


وأن لاتطول علي بردك علي إذا أمكن ذلك وجزاك الله الخير والثواب بإذنه تعالى


----------



## m66666677 (19 أبريل 2010)

علي الكاظمي قال:


> انشا الله الشفاء العاجل
> موضوع مادة frp هي مادة تستعمل لتحكيم الابنية و نحاول استخدامها لصيانة الابنية القديمة الاثرية


 
من شروط الطلب : توضيح المطلوب باللغة الانجليزية ، فاذا ممكن ان تكتب ما تريد باللغة الانجليزية بدون اختصارات اذا ممكن


----------



## m66666677 (19 أبريل 2010)

بسام.م.ب قال:


> أولا أدعو الله تعالى لوالدتك الكريمة بالشفاء العاجل والتام بإذنه تعالى
> 
> الموضوع:Concept of structure design and evaluation for tall building using sap2000 in nonlinear static analysis (pushover) for new and existing buildings.
> 
> ...


 
I don't have it 
please don't repeat your request


----------



## m66666677 (19 أبريل 2010)

مهندسة دمشقية قال:


> شفا الله والدتك و عافاها من كل علة وداء و جعلك قرة عينها


 Thanks a lot


----------



## abuferas94 (19 أبريل 2010)

*Asr*

شكرا جزيلا على سرعة الرد والموضوع اكثر من ممتاز ولو سمحت بحوث تخص رسائل الماجستير فى نفس العنوان
اللهم اشفى والدتك شفاء ليس بعد سقما ابدا


----------



## المهندس اليمني (19 أبريل 2010)

thank u very much for ur effort

i need 
seismic rehabilitation of reinforced concrete frame interior beam column joints with FRP composite 
2-
strenghening and rehabiltation of RC beam-column Joints using carbon -FRP Jacketing and epoxy resin injection

3- pre-1970 RC corner RC beam column joint serverly damaged under bidirictional loading and rehabiltated with FRP composite


i will be appriciate if u help me with that which mention above


----------



## eslam_rabie (19 أبريل 2010)

*أولا أدعو الله تعالى لوالدتك الكريمة بالشفاء العاجل والتام بإذنه تعالى
behavior of single pile under lateral load
*


----------



## علي الكاظمي (19 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> من شروط الطلب : توضيح المطلوب باللغة الانجليزية ، فاذا ممكن ان تكتب ما تريد باللغة الانجليزية بدون اختصارات اذا ممكن


 
frp هو مختصر Fibre-reinforced plastic
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## m66666677 (19 أبريل 2010)

علي الكاظمي قال:


> frp هو مختصر Fibre-reinforced plastic
> مع جزيل الشكر



now pay the price


----------



## اياد اليوسف (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اولا ارجوا لوالدتك الصحة والسلامة ارجوا تزويدي باطروحة او رسالة تتعلق بالموضوع التالي
fracture energy of concrete باستخدام التوجه discrete acrack approach ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## m66666677 (20 أبريل 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم اولا ارجوا لوالدتك الصحة والسلامة ارجوا تزويدي باطروحة او رسالة تتعلق بالموضوع التالي
> fracture energy of concrete باستخدام التوجه discrete acrack approach ولك جزيل الشكر


 
شكرا 
هذا طلبك 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
http://ifile.it/ohkvpay/rttttttr1.pdf


----------



## محمد السواكنى (20 أبريل 2010)

لو تكرمت بحثى عن
Economics of heat treatments for tropical buildings
وجزاك الله كل خير عن الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## m66666677 (20 أبريل 2010)

محمد السواكنى قال:


> لو تكرمت بحثى عن
> Economics of heat treatments for tropical buildings
> وجزاك الله كل خير عن الاسلام والمسلمين


 
I'm sorry my brother, I don't have it


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (20 أبريل 2010)

theme of lime based mortars sand dune and estuarine من فظلك ان وجد بالفرنسية يساعدني أكثر


----------



## علي الكاظمي (20 أبريل 2010)

*الدعاء منا و الشفاء عند الله*



m66666677 قال:


> now pay the price


 
الهي بحق كل طيب شافي و عافي جميع المرضى و اخص المريض المقصود


----------



## bishoy faris (20 أبريل 2010)

time cost trade-off and its application in construction projects
ولكم جزيل الشكر ودعائنا الى الله بتمام الشفاء لوالدتكم الكريمة


----------



## eslam_rabie (20 أبريل 2010)

*أولا أدعو الله تعالى لوالدتك الكريمة بالشفاء العاجل والتام بإذنه تعالى
behavior of single pile under lateral load
i need it if u have ?
*


----------



## m66666677 (20 أبريل 2010)

علي الكاظمي قال:


> الهي بحق كل طيب شافي و عافي جميع المرضى و اخص المريض المقصود


 
check this out
http://ifile.it/kn7vyb5/vvvvvv11qq.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (20 أبريل 2010)

eslam_rabie قال:


> *أولا أدعو الله تعالى لوالدتك الكريمة بالشفاء العاجل والتام بإذنه تعالى
> behavior of single pile under lateral load
> i need it if u have ?
> *


 
لا يوجد عندي الا هذه فقط لا غير :85:وهو طلبك بالضبط 
http://ifile.it/tagep59/uuuuurrrrrr1.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (20 أبريل 2010)

لمين بوطيبة قال:


> theme of lime based mortars sand dune and estuarine من فظلك ان وجد بالفرنسية يساعدني أكثر


 
I don't have it, sorry


----------



## م / محمد شعيفان (20 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (20 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي 

ااقصد design of form work 

or any thing about form work system


----------



## علي الكاظمي (20 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> check this out
> http://ifile.it/kn7vyb5/vvvvvv11qq.pdf


 
اخي العزيز
اشكرك كل الشكر على المعلومات و كانت قيمة و مفيدة مع اني اتمنى ان ابحث في مجال استخداماتها المعمارية و النظرة المعمارية لها كوني مهندس معماري
مع الشكر


----------



## الثابت الأصيل (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكور 
تحياتي
*"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"

وإن شاء الله لكم مثل ما تدعون لى به
المهندس زياد اسطنبلي
وفقك الله
*


----------



## اياد اليوسف (20 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اولا انا شاكر لك جدا على سرعة استجابتك لطلبي راجيا منك تزويدي بابحاث او اطاريح اضافية تتعلق بموضوعfracture energy of concrete راجيا من الله شفاء والدتك باقصى سرعة


----------



## m66666677 (21 أبريل 2010)

المهندس ابوعمر قال:


> جزاك الله خير يا اخي
> 
> ااقصد design of form work
> 
> or any thing about form work system



Can you explain what 'form work system' about?
thanks


----------



## m66666677 (21 أبريل 2010)

bishoy faris قال:


> time cost trade-off and its application in construction projects
> ولكم جزيل الشكر ودعائنا الى الله بتمام الشفاء لوالدتكم الكريمة



I am sorry, I don't have it


----------



## m66666677 (21 أبريل 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم اولا انا شاكر لك جدا على سرعة استجابتك لطلبي راجيا منك تزويدي بابحاث او اطاريح اضافية تتعلق بموضوعfracture energy of concrete راجيا من الله شفاء والدتك باقصى سرعة



check this out
http://ifile.it/9ap146g/rrrq1aa.pdf


----------



## eng_ahmedsalaa7 (21 أبريل 2010)

انا كنت عاوز بقى تشكيلة كده عن حاجات عن الـ composite structures انا عاوزها للدؤاسة فياؤيت تكون كافية بطرق التصميم والحل وكده بقى وجزالك الله كل خير على مجهودك


----------



## yasseralfaqeeh (21 أبريل 2010)

اخي الكريم 
ارجوا منك ان تدلني على كيف احضر رسالة الماجستير اون لاين 
اذا انت تعرف جامعة محترمة ممكن اتواصل معها
وربنا يحفظك لنا
ممكن ترسلي اي معلومة على بريدي الخاص 
×××××××××××××××××××
(يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال الخاصة.. المشرف)
اخوك ياسر


----------



## اياد اليوسف (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا لتعاونك معي ولكن الرابط لايعمل يرجى التأكد منه لاني حاولت اكثر من مرة ولم استطيع تحميل الملف والرابط الذي يرجى التأكد منه هوhttp://ifile.it/9ap146g/rrrq1aa.pdf


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (21 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك ياأخي اللهم شافي مرضانا ومرضي المسلمين.*



m66666677 قال:


> i don't have it, sorry


 بارك الله فيك ياأخي اللهم شافي مرضانا ومرضي المسلمين.


----------



## fadwaissa (21 أبريل 2010)

أدعو الله أن يشفي والدتك ويحفظها ويحميها من كل أذى


----------



## المهندس اليمني (21 أبريل 2010)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## m66666677 (21 أبريل 2010)

yasseralfaqeeh قال:


> اخي الكريم
> ارجوا منك ان تدلني على كيف احضر رسالة الماجستير اون لاين
> اذا انت تعرف جامعة محترمة ممكن اتواصل معها
> وربنا يحفظك لنا
> ...


 
تستطيع ان تطلب اي اطروحة من اي جامعة امريكية ولكن ذلك سيكلفك ، لانه ليس مجاني 
وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (21 أبريل 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا لتعاونك معي ولكن الرابط لايعمل يرجى التأكد منه لاني حاولت اكثر من مرة ولم استطيع تحميل الملف والرابط الذي يرجى التأكد منه هوhttp://ifile.it/9ap146g/rrrq1aa.pdf


 
الرابط شغال ميه ميه 
لقد جربته على اكثر من جهاز وفتح معاي


----------



## m66666677 (21 أبريل 2010)

eng_ahmedsalaa7 قال:


> انا كنت عاوز بقى تشكيلة كده عن حاجات عن الـ composite structures انا عاوزها للدؤاسة فياؤيت تكون كافية بطرق التصميم والحل وكده بقى وجزالك الله كل خير على مجهودك


 
بالنسبة لطرق التصميم ، تستطيع ان تفتح اي كتاب عنها وستجد ان شاء الله كل شئ عن التصميم 
ولكن رسائل الدكتوراة والماجستير ليست مرجع لدراسة التصميم لهذه العناصر 
وشكرا


----------



## khaled kamal (21 أبريل 2010)

أريد بيانات أو ورق عن موضوع :
Construction materials cost و cost of waste in construction materials


----------



## ايمن رضا (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

شكرا لمجهودات حضرتك
بعد اذنك انا محتاج ماجيستير فى ادارة المشروعات اذا امكن


----------



## اياد اليوسف (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا على الرد لكن الرابط لايعمل عنديhttp://ifile.it/9ap146g/rrrq1aa.pdf هل ممكن ترفعه على غير رابط انا عارف اني ثقلت عليك بس استحملني لاني جدا محتاج الى هذه الاطاريح وشكرا


----------



## اياد اليوسف (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم بعد كتابتي المشاركة السابقة استطعت ان احمل الملف وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## m66666677 (21 أبريل 2010)

ايمن رضا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> شكرا لمجهودات حضرتك
> بعد اذنك انا محتاج ماجيستير فى ادارة المشروعات اذا امكن



read the requirements


----------



## m66666677 (21 أبريل 2010)

khaled kamal قال:


> أريد بيانات أو ورق عن موضوع :
> Construction materials cost و cost of waste in construction materials



read the requirements


----------



## m66666677 (21 أبريل 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم بعد كتابتي المشاركة السابقة استطعت ان احمل الملف وشكرا جزيلا




then , Good luck


----------



## m66666677 (22 أبريل 2010)

Good luck for all


----------



## m66666677 (22 أبريل 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> :7::7:
> يعطيك العافية
> طيب ليه تتعب نفسك
> نزل ما تستطيع تنزيله أخي الكريم وأكيد يوماً ما سيحتاج لها أي مهندس مسلم



I can't , this will take forever


----------



## mostafaqc (22 أبريل 2010)

Thank you very much for your great cooperation

precast concrete
best regards


----------



## GULL BIRD (22 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع 
اتمنى لو يكون عندك اطروحة عن 
mix design of silica fume concrete
او 
silica fume concrete
مع جزيل الشكر​


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (22 أبريل 2010)

TEMPORARY STRUCTURES
Formwork for Concrete
Formwork Economy and Significance


----------



## المهندس اليمني (22 أبريل 2010)

المهندس اليمني قال:


> thank u very much for ur effort
> 
> i need
> seismic rehabilitation of reinforced concrete frame interior beam column joints with FRP composite
> ...



i ask ALLAH to make ur mother healthy


----------



## kazimeng (22 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ammaralsalamy (22 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليك اخي الكريم:
اولا اني التمس الدعاء الى الله ان يشافي والدتك وكل من يحتاج الى شفاء واشكرك على كرمك وخدماتك التي ستنال اجرها وثوابها بمشيئته تعالى 
analysis of multi-story building constracted with precast walls 
هذا هو موضوع دراستي في الماجستير ساكون شاكرا لك ان تفضلت علي برابط يحمل شيأ يخص هذه الدراسه ان كان thesis او journal مع الشكر الجزيل لك ثانية اخي الكريم


----------



## endDo3a2Youssef (22 أبريل 2010)

*using settlement-control piles to enhance mat foundation of a​high-rise building
*


----------



## muhjm (22 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ( اسال الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء للعمل الرائع الذي تقوم به لمساعدة الاخرين)
تني طالب دكتوراه واحتاج الى اطاريح دكتوراه تتعلق ب 
(competitive biosorption of heavy metals fixed bed reactor mathematical model )


----------



## اياد اليوسف (22 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم ان الاطروحتين اللتان قمت بتنزيلها كانت بعيدة عن الموضوع الذي اردته وهو fracture energy of concrete اما بما يخص العلماء الذين بحثوا في هذا المجال فهم hellerbog and karihallo and arreia and angraveia فارجوا التركيز البحث على هؤلاء العلماء وموضوع بحثي متعلق بطاقة الكسر للعتبات المسلحة وغير المسلحة لمعرفة تأثير طاقة الكسر على سلوكية العتبة وسلامي ودعائي الى والدتك بالشفاء العاجل


----------



## جولد بيرج (23 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يشفى والدتك ان شاء وانا عايز رسالة او بحث عن ال masonry structures


----------



## civilworks (23 أبريل 2010)

i need articles talk about this :
" the effect of Rubble - crushed concrete- on concrete strength" 

thanks


----------



## ahmed kh (23 أبريل 2010)

الاخ صاحب الموضوع
اولا:أسأل الله صادقا -ان شاء الله - عاجل الشفاء الذي لا يغادر سقما لوالدتك وامدها الله بالصحة والعافيه وجعلك من البارين الصالحين بوالديك
ثانيا: أطمع في مساعدتك في البحث عن اي اطروحات حول ما يسمى بال:
pervious concrete or no-fine concrete 
tests , uses .benefits & properties 
ولك وافر الشكر مقدما


----------



## hammhamm44 (23 أبريل 2010)

Productivity in civil engineering fields
وشكر مقدما واللهم ربى بقدرتك فانت الشافى لكل داء شفاء ليس بعده سقم - دعاء لكل مريض وللوالدتك الفاضلة والآجر عند الله اخى العزيز


----------



## جلال الله (23 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> here you go
> http://ifile.it/cdyx0n1/ppppqq11.pdf
> http://ifile.it/4cr1d9m/ppppppp22.pdf
> http://ifile.it/1v2r7yg/ppp33.pdf
> don't forget to pray for my mom


 أخي العزيز لا يسعني الا شكرك والدعاء لوالدتك بالشفاء العاجل --------------


----------



## bishoy faris (23 أبريل 2010)

*time cost trade-off and its application in construction projects
ولكم جزيل الشكر ودعائنا الى الله بتمام الشفاء لوالدتكم الكريمة*


----------



## endDo3a2Youssef (23 أبريل 2010)

*طلب رسالة ماجستير*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك وشفي وعفي عن والديك
أريد رسالة ماجستير عن هذا الموضوع 
using settlement-control piles to enhance mat 
foundation of a hugh-rise building​ 
*


----------



## m66666677 (23 أبريل 2010)

hammhamm44 قال:


> Productivity in civil engineering fields
> وشكر مقدما واللهم ربى بقدرتك فانت الشافى لكل داء شفاء ليس بعده سقم - دعاء لكل مريض وللوالدتك الفاضلة والآجر عند الله اخى العزيز


 
اعتقد ان هذه اقرب شئ لموضوعك، وللاسف هذا الموضوع الوحيد الذي عندي 
http://ifile.it/iakqr5d/rrewqassdfghu999.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (23 أبريل 2010)

المهندس ابوعمر قال:


> temporary structures
> formwork for concrete
> formwork economy and significance


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط جيدا ودفع الثمن


----------



## akrambon (24 أبريل 2010)

*Assalmou Alaykom*

Please any thing about the conception construction of off shore oil platform وشفى الله والدتك بإذن الله


----------



## m66666677 (24 أبريل 2010)

akrambon قال:


> Please any thing about the conception construction of off shore oil platform وشفى الله والدتك بإذن الله


 
I'm sorry , I don't have it


----------



## m66666677 (24 أبريل 2010)

ammaralsalamy قال:


> السلام عليك اخي الكريم:
> اولا اني التمس الدعاء الى الله ان يشافي والدتك وكل من يحتاج الى شفاء واشكرك على كرمك وخدماتك التي ستنال اجرها وثوابها بمشيئته تعالى
> analysis of multi-story building constracted with precast walls
> هذا هو موضوع دراستي في الماجستير ساكون شاكرا لك ان تفضلت علي برابط يحمل شيأ يخص هذه الدراسه ان كان thesis او journal مع الشكر الجزيل لك ثانية اخي الكريم


 
لا يوجد هذا ، ولكن يوجد دراسة سلوك الجدران البريكاست فقط 
شكرا


----------



## m66666677 (24 أبريل 2010)

muhjm قال:


> السلام عليكم ( اسال الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء للعمل الرائع الذي تقوم به لمساعدة الاخرين)
> تني طالب دكتوراه واحتاج الى اطاريح دكتوراه تتعلق ب
> (competitive biosorption of heavy metals fixed bed reactor mathematical model )


 
اذا ممكن تلخص ما تريد بثلاث كلمات 
وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (24 أبريل 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم ان الاطروحتين اللتان قمت بتنزيلها كانت بعيدة عن الموضوع الذي اردته وهو fracture energy of concrete اما بما يخص العلماء الذين بحثوا في هذا المجال فهم hellerbog and karihallo and arreia and angraveia فارجوا التركيز البحث على هؤلاء العلماء وموضوع بحثي متعلق بطاقة الكسر للعتبات المسلحة وغير المسلحة لمعرفة تأثير طاقة الكسر على سلوكية العتبة وسلامي ودعائي الى والدتك بالشفاء العاجل


 
I'm sorry, I couldn't find them


----------



## m66666677 (24 أبريل 2010)

جولد بيرج قال:


> ربنا يشفى والدتك ان شاء وانا عايز رسالة او بحث عن ال masonry structures


 
وجدت ما يقارب عن الف بحث عن هذا الموضوع ، اذا ممكن تحدد ما هيا الدراسة بالضبط لكي ارفع لك المطلوب. وجدت دراسة عن ريابيلتي بيم ماسنوري . فهل هذا ما تريد ام تريد بالفاينايت اليمنت ميثود . 
وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (24 أبريل 2010)

mostafaqc قال:


> Thank you very much for your great cooperation
> 
> precast concrete
> best regards


 
do you need anything about precast concrete? thanks
please pay the price


----------



## m66666677 (24 أبريل 2010)

GULL BIRD قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع
> اتمنى لو يكون عندك اطروحة عن
> ...


 
Pay the price please


----------



## hammhamm44 (24 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> اعتقد ان هذه اقرب شئ لموضوعك، وللاسف هذا الموضوع الوحيد الذي عندي
> http://ifile.it/iakqr5d/rrewqassdfghu999.pdf



بسم الله
يسعدنى سرعة الأستجابة - وتمنياتى للأم الفاضلة بالصحة والعافية
الموضوع الذى ارسلته يحتاج (كما ذكرت)الى تدقيق ولذلك اخى الحبيب اكتب لك الهدف من هذا الطلب -- اعداد دبلومة فى انتاجية عناصر عمليات البناء والتشييد - الفكرة واضحة والصياغة الدقيقة للمطلوب قد تكزن لغويا تحتاج خبرتك الكبيرة واشكرك مقدما


----------



## GULL BIRD (24 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> pay the price please


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ادعو الله من قلبي الشفاء العاجل لوالدتك ولكل مريض
وان شاء الله تقوم بالسلامة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيف نبيل العاني (24 أبريل 2010)

احتاج الى كل ما يتعلّق بالركائز و الجدران السانده ( shoring ) ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## محمد شاهين (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اود ان تساعدنى فى ايجاد اى موضوع يتعلق عن 
Finite-element modelling of base plate using ABAQUS لغرض عمل ماجستير

جزاك الله خيرا وشفى لك والدتك
شكرا


----------



## m66666677 (24 أبريل 2010)

GULL BIRD قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع
> اتمنى لو يكون عندك اطروحة عن
> mix design of silica fume concrete
> ...



Check this out
http://ifile.it/mek61y8/55444441wqasd.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (24 أبريل 2010)

hammhamm44 قال:


> بسم الله
> يسعدنى سرعة الأستجابة - وتمنياتى للأم الفاضلة بالصحة والعافية
> الموضوع الذى ارسلته يحتاج (كما ذكرت)الى تدقيق ولذلك اخى الحبيب اكتب لك الهدف من هذا الطلب -- اعداد دبلومة فى انتاجية عناصر عمليات البناء والتشييد - الفكرة واضحة والصياغة الدقيقة للمطلوب قد تكزن لغويا تحتاج خبرتك الكبيرة واشكرك مقدما



I would like to apologize from you, I really don't have like this topic
I am sorry my brother
I wish I could help you
:84:


----------



## ahmed kh (24 أبريل 2010)

في انتظار ردكم وشكرا جزيلا مقدم





23-04-2010, 03:07 PM رقم المشاركة : [*580* (*permalink*)] ahmed kh 
جديد






 








*الاخ صاحب الموضوع
اولا:أسأل الله صادقا -ان شاء الله - عاجل الشفاء الذي لا يغادر سقما لوالدتك وامدها الله بالصحة والعافيه وجعلك من البارين الصالحين بوالديك
ثانيا: أطمع في مساعدتك في البحث عن اي اطروحات حول ما يسمى بال:
pervious concrete or no-fine concrete 
tests , uses .benefits & properties 
ولك وافر الشكر مقدما*​


----------



## ahmood85 (24 أبريل 2010)

ارجو ان تساعدني للحصول على رسالة بعنوان : Historical building support
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابراهيم سويد خضرة (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إخوتي في الملتقي أرجو ممن لديه معلومات عن رسالة الماجستير التي أنا بصدد إعدادها في الهندسة المدنية قسم إدارة المشاريع والتي هي بعنوان:
/technical indcators of construction cast insitu building
أن يقدمها مشكوراً
وشفى الله والدتك إن شاء الله


----------



## hammhamm44 (25 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> i would like to apologize from you, i really don't have like this topic
> i am sorry my brother
> i wish i could help you
> :84:



بسم الله الشافى للوالدة العزيزة
اجابتك تسرنى واهتمامك السريع دليل على عطاء متدفق وصادق ولهذا فالدعاء بظهر الغيب للأم الفاضلة واجب بين المتحابين فى الله ولعل سبب الطلب يكون مدخل طيب للدعاء -- اللهم أمين والسلام


----------



## m66666677 (25 أبريل 2010)

hammhamm44 قال:


> بسم الله الشافى للوالدة العزيزة
> اجابتك تسرنى واهتمامك السريع دليل على عطاء متدفق وصادق ولهذا فالدعاء بظهر الغيب للأم الفاضلة واجب بين المتحابين فى الله ولعل سبب الطلب يكون مدخل طيب للدعاء -- اللهم أمين والسلام


 
Thanks a lot my brother


----------



## rashokri (25 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> I don't have it
> I don't have any Arabic thesis
> read the requirements



شكرا لحضرتك..مش لازم رسائل من جامعات عربية
ولكن لو يوجد عند حضرتك مرجع لهذا الموضوع

Planning with Environmental Constrain
-Pollution Control in Construction 

وشفى الله الوالدة وعافاها..ودعواتكم لوالدتي أيضا


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (25 أبريل 2010)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي والدتك شفاءا لا يغادر سقما هي ومرضي المسلمين جميعا امين 
ارجو منك ايجاد اي بحث حول هذا 
formwork economy and significance


----------



## ابرام جرجس عزيز (25 أبريل 2010)

​ اريد بحث او رساله عنdeflection of reinforced concrete beams and slabs


----------



## m66666677 (26 أبريل 2010)

ابرام جرجس عزيز قال:


> اريد بحث او رساله عنdeflection of reinforced concrete beams and slabs



my brother
could you please read the requirements first and pay the price? thanks


----------



## m66666677 (26 أبريل 2010)

المهندس ابوعمر قال:


> اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي والدتك شفاءا لا يغادر سقما هي ومرضي المسلمين جميعا امين
> ارجو منك ايجاد اي بحث حول هذا
> formwork economy and significance



I am sorry my brother, I don't have it
I wish I could helped you


----------



## m66666677 (26 أبريل 2010)

rashokri قال:


> شكرا لحضرتك..مش لازم رسائل من جامعات عربية
> ولكن لو يوجد عند حضرتك مرجع لهذا الموضوع
> 
> Planning with Environmental Constrain
> ...



I only have English Thesis's 
That isn't going to help you


----------



## m66666677 (26 أبريل 2010)

ahmed kh قال:


> في انتظار ردكم وشكرا جزيلا مقدم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check this out
http://ifile.it/phbongk/mm123221ewqaz.pdf


----------



## rashokri (26 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> I only have English Thesis's
> That isn't going to help you



سلام عليكم

يا اخي الفاضل
معظم مراجعي للموضوع بالانجليزية
ولو عند حضرتك رسالة ماجستير في الموضوع رجاء افادتي بها-مع العلم بأن الموضوع عاجل جدا
ولا أدري لماذا افترضت ان الرسائل الانجليزية لن تفيد لمجرد أني ذكرت اسم جامعة عربية..معظم الرسائل فيها بالانجليزية

الموضوع مرة أخرى
Planning -scheduling with environmental Constrain

ملحوظة:أعتذر لتأخري في الرد أول مرة لاني لم أجد رابط الموضوع ولم اتذكر على أي منتدى شاركت ثم بحثت عنه ووجدته بالأمس

وجزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودك
وأتمنى أن يزول سوء الفهم
خالص تحياتي ودعواتي للوالدة


----------



## ammaralsalamy (27 أبريل 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> لا يوجد هذا ، ولكن يوجد دراسة سلوك الجدران البريكاست فقط
> شكرا


 هل من الممكن ان تتفضل علي بها (دراسة سلوك الجدران البريكاست) مع الشكر الجزيل ثانية


----------



## Nawrashmd (27 أبريل 2010)

Hi, I would like to thank you very much for your great efforts. May I ask for: Vertical vibrations of footings embedded in layered media phd Kuhlemeyer
Thanks very much


----------



## intissark50 (27 أبريل 2010)

ارجو توفير اطروحة بخصوص الخرسانة الخفيفة وسلوك الخرسانة الخفيفة لمفاصل التمدد الطولية والعرضية


----------



## المهندس حسام عمران (27 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*​*ارجو الله ان يشفي ويعافي مرضى المسلمين*​*أرجو تزويدي برسالة دكتوراة عن الموضوع التالي:*​*pushover analysis*​*for dual structural building consisting** of R\C** frames and shear walls.*​


----------



## hawza (27 أبريل 2010)

اريد رسالة ماجستير تخص المضوع الاتي
Numerical analysis for unsymmetrical deep excavations


----------



## المهندسه هديل جلوب (27 أبريل 2010)

dynamic analysis of R.C tanks with fluid-structure interaction using ANSYS ارجو الرد باقصى سرعه لاني بحاجه ماسه الى اي اطروحه حول هذا الموضوع.ولكم خالص شكري وتقديري


----------



## m66666677 (27 أبريل 2010)

المهندسه هديل جلوب قال:


> dynamic analysis of R.C tanks with fluid-structure interaction using ANSYS ارجو الرد باقصى سرعه لاني بحاجه ماسه الى اي اطروحه حول هذا الموضوع.ولكم خالص شكري وتقديري



Read the requirements 
this page for thesis's only not for books 
if you need more resources about this you have 
to go to another page for books or the manual of the program that you are looking for

There is no any thesis about this topic
only Arabic universities have like this topic

Thanks


----------



## m66666677 (27 أبريل 2010)

ammaralsalamy قال:


> هل من الممكن ان تتفضل علي بها (دراسة سلوك الجدران البريكاست) مع الشكر الجزيل ثانية


Check this out
http://ifile.it/p7cetrg/ooiut66trqq1.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (27 أبريل 2010)

intissark50 قال:


> ارجو توفير اطروحة بخصوص الخرسانة الخفيفة وسلوك الخرسانة الخفيفة لمفاصل التمدد الطولية والعرضية


Read the requirements


----------



## caber128 (28 أبريل 2010)

أخي العزيز أشكرك علي هذا المجهود الرائع و أريد أي رسالة ماجستير أو دكتوراة في Development length in headed bars in R.C beams
و أدعو من الله أن يشفي والدتك


----------



## المهندس خلدون (28 أبريل 2010)

بصراحة مشكور أخي جداً على تعبك مع أعضاء المنتدى و ان شاء الله عندما تطلب شيء نخدمك بعيوننا 
أنا أحتاج أي بحث عن "cost control in design phase" أي أي بحث ضمن مجال ضبط الكلفة لمشاريع الأبنية السكنية في مرحلة التصميم و ليس في مرحلة التنفيذ
و طلب آخر اذا ممكن ملف عن "phASES OF CONSTRUCTION PROJECTS"أي ملف يشرح المراحل التي يمر بها مشروع التشييد مثل مرحلة الدراسات (الجدوى الاقتصادية- إعداد التصاميم و الدراسات الفنية و المعمارية) مرحلة التعاقد- مرحلة التفيذ و شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## m66666677 (29 أبريل 2010)

المهندس خلدون قال:


> بصراحة مشكور أخي جداً على تعبك مع أعضاء المنتدى و ان شاء الله عندما تطلب شيء نخدمك بعيوننا
> أنا أحتاج أي بحث عن "cost control in design phase" أي أي بحث ضمن مجال ضبط الكلفة لمشاريع الأبنية السكنية في مرحلة التصميم و ليس في مرحلة التنفيذ
> و طلب آخر اذا ممكن ملف عن "phASES OF CONSTRUCTION PROJECTS"أي ملف يشرح المراحل التي يمر بها مشروع التشييد مثل مرحلة الدراسات (الجدوى الاقتصادية- إعداد التصاميم و الدراسات الفنية و المعمارية) مرحلة التعاقد- مرحلة التفيذ و شكراً جزيلاً


 
I am realy sorry , I don't have it


----------



## omeraziz25 (29 أبريل 2010)

ارجو منكم بحث ماجستير فى Formwork Design


----------



## المهندسه هديل جلوب (29 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز:ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على رسالة ماجستير او دكتوراه حول تحليل الخزانات الكونكريتيه.ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## m66666677 (29 أبريل 2010)

المهندسه هديل جلوب قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز:ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على رسالة ماجستير او دكتوراه حول تحليل الخزانات الكونكريتيه.ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط قبل الطلب


----------



## انشائي محمد (1 مايو 2010)

ارجو مساعدتي في رسالة ماجستير عن زيادة قدرة تحمل الخازوق مع الزمن 
او soil pile setup


----------



## hamadahfz (1 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
أولا : نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي لك والدتك و جميع المسلمين وان لا تري فيها الا كل خير ان شاء الله
ثانيا: ارجو توفير عناوين اطروحات في project management in huge projects حيث انني مازلت افكر في موضوع الاطروحه
ارجو مساعدتي في ذلك و لو بتوفير بعض الرسائل لأتمكن من اختيار واحده مناسبه
اسف علي طلبي لأني عارف انه رخم بس انت بصراحه فتحتلي بصيص امل و اتمني انك متخيبش املي


----------



## اياد اليوسف (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجوا الحصول على الاطروحة التالية non-linear finite element analysis of concrete structures داعيا الى الله الى والدتك بالشفاء العاجل كما وارجوا منك رفع الملف على 4shared وذلك لصعوبة التحميل من ifile ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## آدم احمد مسلم (2 مايو 2010)

لو سمحت انا فى حاجة ماسة الى هذه الرسالة
the design and performance of piles socketed into weak rock " - Williams, A.F., ph.D. Dissertation, Moash Univeristy, Melboure, 1980


----------



## محمد شاهين (2 مايو 2010)

محمد شاهين قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اود ان تساعدنى فى ايجاد اى موضوع يتعلق عن
> finite-element modelling of base plate using abaqus لغرض عمل ماجستير
> 
> ...



ياريت تساعدنى فى هذا لانى فقدت الامل ان اجده


----------



## اياد اليوسف (2 مايو 2010)

ارجو الحصول على الاطروحة التالية crack modelling of concrete by finite element ودعائنا الى الوالدة بالشفاء


----------



## reda fouda (2 مايو 2010)

The effect of the fire on Concrete


----------



## m66666677 (2 مايو 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> ارجو الحصول على الاطروحة التالية crack modelling of concrete by finite element ودعائنا الى الوالدة بالشفاء



this is what you want
http://ifile.it/1wop79n/crrrreassccckkk 1.PDF


----------



## m66666677 (2 مايو 2010)

محمد شاهين قال:


> ياريت تساعدنى فى هذا لانى فقدت الامل ان اجده



can you explain more please in english


----------



## m66666677 (2 مايو 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجوا الحصول على الاطروحة التالية non-linear finite element analysis of concrete structures داعيا الى الله الى والدتك بالشفاء العاجل كما وارجوا منك رفع الملف على 4shared وذلك لصعوبة التحميل من ifile ولك جزيل الشكر



I can't do by 4shared.
this is what i got
http://ifile.it/fs4ajiy/mmmmmm332323221.PDF


----------



## اياد اليوسف (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا شاكر لك يااخي العزيز على استجابتك لمطالبي وانا احيي فيك روح المساعدة الى الاخرين انا في الحقيقة عاجز عن شكري لك ومدى مساعدتك الي في الوصول الى الاطاريح المطلوبة باسرع وقت وباقل جهد فارجو تزويدي بالطروحة التالية وهي من بريطانيا وعنوانها non-linear finite element analysis of concrete structure حيث صاحب هذه الاطروحة هو claude bedrad بحيث الاطروحة يلي ارسلتها لي مسبقا كانت تتحدث عن الخرسانة مسبقة الجهد ولكن انا موضوعي يتحدث عن crack in beam سواء كان ال beam مسلح او غير مسلح وانا اسف على الاطالة والسلام عليكم ودعائنا الى الوالدة بالصحة والعافية


----------



## ASHRAF WAJDY (2 مايو 2010)

*طلب عاجل*

يعطيك ألف عافية على المعلومات القيمة التي أغنيت بها هذا المنتدى ولك مني كل شكر و تقدير . أنا أحضر الآن رسالة دكتوراة عن المنحدرات المسلحة و أرجو منك أن تساعدني في ايجاد أية رسائل دكتوراة أو ماجستير عن هذا الموضوع لأنني أجد صعوبة كبيرة في الحصول على مراجع عن هذا الموضوع و سأكتب لك اسم الموضوع باللغة الانكليزية:
reinforced soil slopes و خاصة التسليح بمواد الجيوغريد geogrid 
و لك مني كل الشكر و الامتنان و الله الموفق.:56:


----------



## أحمد شاوش (2 مايو 2010)

أرجو أن تمكنني من هذا البحث أو ما شابه بارك الله فيك
FAJFAR, P. FISCHINGER,M " Mathematical mdelling of Reiforced Concrete Structural walls for nonlinear seismic analysis" , Proceeding of the European Conference on Structural Dynamics Eurodyn 90, Bchum : Krätzig, 1991, 2 vols, 1255 p


----------



## hammhamm44 (2 مايو 2010)

بسم اللة الشافى لكل مريض وسلام ودعاء للوالدة بالصحة
مطلوبى اليوم بعنوان
SWOT Analysis and Application in civil engineering projects
ولك منى كل التقدير والأحترام وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (3 مايو 2010)

hammhamm44 قال:


> بسم اللة الشافى لكل مريض وسلام ودعاء للوالدة بالصحة
> مطلوبى اليوم بعنوان
> SWOT Analysis and Application in civil engineering projects
> ولك منى كل التقدير والأحترام وشكرا



what does *SWOT mean? thanks*


----------



## m66666677 (3 مايو 2010)

أحمد شاوش قال:


> أرجو أن تمكنني من هذا البحث أو ما شابه بارك الله فيك
> FAJFAR, P. FISCHINGER,M " Mathematical mdelling of Reiforced Concrete Structural walls for nonlinear seismic analysis" , Proceeding of the European Conference on Structural Dynamics Eurodyn 90, Bchum : Krätzig, 1991, 2 vols, 1255 p



read the requirements first


----------



## أبو أدهم المنصورى (3 مايو 2010)

الأخ الفاضل السلام عليكم
أولا جزيل الشكر للمجهود الرائع الذى تبذله لمساعده الأخوه فى المنتدى و نسأل الله أن يكون فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله الله.
ثانيا نسأل الله العلى القدير الشافى المعافى أن يمن على والدتك بالصحه و العافيه فى القريب العاجل فهو ولى ذلك و القادر عليه فنعم الأم و نعم الولد.
حيث أنى طالب دكتوراه فى هندسة الطرق أرجو التكرم بمساعدتى فى الحصول على أى رسائل حديثة ماجستير أو ادكتوراه تتعلق أو قريبه من هذا الموضوع وجزاكم الله خيرا.
_Developing a design procedure for roads adjacent to waterways_


----------



## wassilla (3 مايو 2010)

اللهم أنعم على والدته بالشفاء وأمن عليها بعمة الصحة والعافية فأنت على كل شيء قدير يالمغيث أغثها يالمغيث أغثها يالمغيث أغثها


----------



## badamalek (3 مايو 2010)

ممكن برنامج sap2000 مع crak


----------



## m66666677 (3 مايو 2010)

badamalek قال:


> ممكن برنامج sap2000 مع crak


 
whattttt
read the title
:18:


----------



## اياد اليوسف (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا شاكر لك يااخي العزيز على استجابتك لمطالبي وانا احيي فيك روح المساعدة الى الاخرين انا في الحقيقة عاجز عن شكري لك ومدى مساعدتك الي في الوصول الى الاطاريح المطلوبة باسرع وقت وباقل جهد فارجو تزويدي بالطروحة التالية وهي من بريطانيا وعنوانها non-linear finite element analysis of concrete structure حيث صاحب هذه الاطروحة هو claude bedrad بحيث الاطروحة يلي ارسلتها لي مسبقا كانت تتحدث عن الخرسانة مسبقة الجهد ولكن انا موضوعي يتحدث عن crack in beam سواء كان ال beam مسلح او غير مسلح وانا اسف على الاطالة والسلام عليكم ودعائنا الى الوالدة بالصحة والعافية


----------



## m66666677 (3 مايو 2010)

reda fouda قال:


> The effect of the fire on Concrete


 
هذا طلبك:75: لا تنسى الدعاء لوالدتي 
http://ifile.it/quymzkp/ffffffoooo121.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (3 مايو 2010)

ASHRAF WAJDY قال:


> يعطيك ألف عافية على المعلومات القيمة التي أغنيت بها هذا المنتدى ولك مني كل شكر و تقدير . أنا أحضر الآن رسالة دكتوراة عن المنحدرات المسلحة و أرجو منك أن تساعدني في ايجاد أية رسائل دكتوراة أو ماجستير عن هذا الموضوع لأنني أجد صعوبة كبيرة في الحصول على مراجع عن هذا الموضوع و سأكتب لك اسم الموضوع باللغة الانكليزية:
> reinforced soil slopes و خاصة التسليح بمواد الجيوغريد geogrid
> و لك مني كل الشكر و الامتنان و الله الموفق.:56:


 
هذا طلبك:75:
http://ifile.it/vk3tj7l/gggeeeeeegrrreedd111.pdf
لا اريد شكر ، اريد فقط الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء


----------



## zaidtech (4 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
بس ممكن طلب 
ممكن اطروحه ماجستير تتعلق بال Post-tension flat slab 
او اي اصروحه متعلقه بال Post-tension 
وشكرا جزيلا الك


----------



## abu Habib (4 مايو 2010)

can prepare this thesis (COMPARISON OF REINFORCED CONCRETE SLAB DESIGN WITH DIFFERENT CODES OF PRACTICE)


----------



## نهلول (4 مايو 2010)

ربنا يعجل الشفاء للوالده ومشكور على المجهود المبذول
اطلب بحث ماجستير بعنوان Formwork Design


----------



## ياسر هويدى (4 مايو 2010)

اريد بحث هن هبوط النشأت بسبب مشاكل التربة وغيرها


----------



## hammhamm44 (4 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> what does *SWOT mean? thanks*


الأخ العزيز -- سفاك الله والوالدة العزيزة
تحليل SWOT تعنى اربعة اختصاراتت
حليل سوات SWOT
1	الهدف : تحديد أعلى فرص نجاح المشروع اعتماداً على الأهداف المقررة سلفاً للمشاركة في وضع الاستراتيجيات وصنع القرار.
2	تمهيد
يطلق على هذه الأداة اللفظ ”سوات“ (SWOT)، وهي الأحرف الأولى من كلمة القوى Strengths، الضعف Weaknesses، الفرص Opportunities، المهددات Threats.


----------



## commando2003 (4 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اريد اي رسائل ماجستير في الموضوع التالي 
Negative Skin Friction on piles*

واكون شاكر جدا لك
​


----------



## m66666677 (4 مايو 2010)

commando2003 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اريد اي رسائل ماجستير في الموضوع التالي
> Negative Skin Friction on piles*
> ...


Pray for my Mother first.
This is what you need
http://ifile.it/mvcjfkz/oopppplkyytfv11.PDF


----------



## anass81 (4 مايو 2010)

zaidtech قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
> بس ممكن طلب
> ممكن اطروحه ماجستير تتعلق بال Post-tension flat slab
> او اي اصروحه متعلقه بال Post-tension
> وشكرا جزيلا الك


 
السلام عليكم

هذا رابط لمجموعة مقالات من مجلة ال ACI وفيها بعض المقالات عن ال PT slabs 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/11479197/f0768eea/ACI_Journal.html

وهذا رابط لمكتبة مفيدة لك عن ال Post tension slabs

http://www.4shared.com/dir/11500306/51439164/POST_TENSIONED_SLABS.html

وهذا رابط لموضوع مهم متعلق بطلبك

تصميم البلاطات المجهدة Post Tension Concrete Floor

وإذا أردت معلومات أكثر, بإمكانك وضع سؤالك في موضوع منفصل لنساعدك


----------



## m66666677 (5 مايو 2010)

zaidtech قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
> بس ممكن طلب
> ممكن اطروحه ماجستير تتعلق بال Post-tension flat slab
> او اي اصروحه متعلقه بال Post-tension
> وشكرا جزيلا الك



This is what you are looking for
http://ifile.it/lmryan3/sssssslll112223.pdf


----------



## m.abdalla (5 مايو 2010)

ربنا يشفي والدتك الكريمة ويغفر لها ويوفقك و يجزيك برها آمــين 

اطلب منك اخي الفاضل اطروحة دكتوراة في اي شي مقارب لهذا الموضوع 

stability of structural element in resistance medium area


----------



## Eng.Reda Attia (5 مايو 2010)

ممكن حد بس يعرفنى افتح الموضوع ازاى عشان انا مشترك جديد.بفتح العنوان ومش لاقى غير مشاركات الاعضاء


----------



## آدم احمد مسلم (5 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. انا محتاج هذه الرسالة جدا. 
the design and performance of piles socketed into weak rock " - Williams, A.F.,
ph.D. Dissertation, Moash Univeristy, Melboure, 1980
بارك الله لكم واسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفى والدتك. وشكرا


----------



## اياد اليوسف (5 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارغب في الحصول على اي اطروحة تتحدث على المواضيعالتالية steel modeling and bond modelling and dowel action by finite element مع خالص دعائنا الى والدتك بالشفاء


----------



## أم الفتح (5 مايو 2010)

*نمذجة سريان المياه الجوفية*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بداية أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي والدتك الكريمة شفاء لا يغادر سقما

حاولت ان أحضر عنوانا محددا لرسائل الدكتوراه التي أبحث عنها لكني لم أتوفق
لذا أرجو إذا أمكن مساعدتي في الحصول على رسائل دكتوراه او بحوث حديثة في موضوع تصميم الواجهات البرمجية التي تمكن من الجمع بين أنظمة نمذجة سريان المياه الجوفية و أنظمة المعلومات الجغرافية
Interfacing Geographic Information systems (GIS) with groundwater (hydrogeological ) models


و جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## civilwalid (5 مايو 2010)

*water networks*

design of water networks


----------



## enginner reem (5 مايو 2010)

fire behavior of beams strengthened with carbon
fiber ,Department of Civil Engineering,South China
University of Technology,2006(in Chinese
السلام عليكم 
عسى الله أن يمن على والدتك بالصحة و العافية
أبحث عن هذه الرسالة و شكرا


----------



## m66666677 (5 مايو 2010)

enginner reem قال:


> fire behavior of beams strengthened with carbon
> fiber ,Department of Civil Engineering,South China
> University of Technology,2006(in Chinese
> السلام عليكم
> ...


 
this is what I got
http://ifile.it/f1up4tn/1111sawwqerrtfgdds.pdf
http://ifile.it/t4bn5lh/2222wqeerqqee.pdf
لا يوجد رسائل من الجامعات الصينية ، فقط الامريكية واليابانيه والكندية والبريطانية


----------



## m66666677 (5 مايو 2010)

أم الفتح قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> بداية أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي والدتك الكريمة شفاء لا يغادر سقما
> 
> حاولت ان أحضر عنوانا محددا لرسائل الدكتوراه التي أبحث عنها لكني لم أتوفق
> ...


 
ممكن تجعلها ثلاث كلمات او اربعة لكي تسهل البحث


----------



## m66666677 (5 مايو 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ارغب في الحصول على اي اطروحة تتحدث على المواضيعالتالية steel modeling and bond modelling and dowel action by finite element مع خالص دعائنا الى والدتك بالشفاء


 
هذا اقرب شئ حصلت عليه 
http://ifile.it/z8k3grv/3333aewrweqqqq.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (5 مايو 2010)

آدم احمد مسلم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. انا محتاج هذه الرسالة جدا.
> the design and performance of piles socketed into weak rock " - Williams, A.F.,
> ph.D. Dissertation, Moash Univeristy, Melboure, 1980
> بارك الله لكم واسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفى والدتك. وشكرا


 
I don't have it sorry


----------



## m66666677 (5 مايو 2010)

m.abdalla قال:


> ربنا يشفي والدتك الكريمة ويغفر لها ويوفقك و يجزيك برها آمــين
> 
> اطلب منك اخي الفاضل اطروحة دكتوراة في اي شي مقارب لهذا الموضوع
> 
> stability of structural element in resistance medium area


 
اذا ممكن تستعمل صيغ ثانية ، لاني لم اجد ابدا ما كتبت ، ساحاول البحث من جديد لكي اجد ما طلبت ، ولكن اذا ممكن ان تعطيني صيغ جديدة بثلاث او اربع كلمات


----------



## m66666677 (5 مايو 2010)

hammhamm44 قال:


> الأخ العزيز -- سفاك الله والوالدة العزيزة
> تحليل swot تعنى اربعة اختصاراتت
> حليل سوات swot
> 1 الهدف : تحديد أعلى فرص نجاح المشروع اعتماداً على الأهداف المقررة سلفاً للمشاركة في وضع الاستراتيجيات وصنع القرار.
> ...


 
وجدت حوالي الف اطروحة عن سوات ، ولكني لا اعرف ما تريد بالضبط 
اذا ممكن ان تحدد ما تريد اخي الكريم بكلمتين ثلاث، 
السوات عندي له تقريبا الف اطروحة ولا اعرف اي واحده تريد 
وشكرا 
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## أبو أدهم المنصورى (5 مايو 2010)

الأخ الفاضل 
السلام عليكم . اللهم خذ بيد والدتك و أكتب لها الشفاء العاجل بإذن الله. أرجو المساعده فى إيجاد أى أطروحات ماجستير او دكتوراه حديثه تتعلق بهذا الموضوع
Effect of waterways on adjacent roads design
و جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## اياد اليوسف (5 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا عاجز عن الشكر لسرعة استجابتك لطلبي


----------



## m66666677 (5 مايو 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم انا عاجز عن الشكر لسرعة استجابتك لطلبي



you're welcome my brother, don't forget to pray for my Mother


----------



## reda fouda (5 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا و تزوجتم بكرا وانجبتم من حفظة القران عشرا
اللهم اغفر لوالدتك


----------



## m66666677 (5 مايو 2010)

reda fouda قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا و تزوجتم بكرا وانجبتم من حفظة القران عشرا
> اللهم اغفر لوالدتك



Thanks a lot:56::56:


----------



## hamadahfz (5 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
أولا : نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي لك والدتك و جميع المسلمين وان لا تري فيها الا كل خير ان شاء الله
ثانيا: ارجو توفير عناوين اطروحات في project management in huge projects حيث انني مازلت عن عنوان موضوع للرساله و لكني لم اجد حتي الأن
ارجو مساعدتي في ذلك و لو بتوفير بعض الرسائل لأتمكن من اختيار واحده مناسبه
اسف علي طلبي لأني عارف انه رخم بس انت بصراحه فتحتلي بصيص امل و اتمني انك متخيبش املي*​


----------



## أم الفتح (5 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> ممكن تجعلها ثلاث كلمات او اربعة لكي تسهل البحث


Interfacing GIS with groundwater modeling

و بارك الله جهودكم


----------



## m66666677 (5 مايو 2010)

أم الفتح قال:


> Interfacing GIS with groundwater modeling
> 
> و بارك الله جهودكم


 
هذا اقرب شئ لما تريده ، اذا تريد المزيد اعلمني بذلك 
http://ifile.it/hv9iz0e/4444rttgfgyyteewwr.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (5 مايو 2010)

hamadahfz قال:


> *السلام عليكم و رحمه الله*​
> *أولا : نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي لك والدتك و جميع المسلمين وان لا تري فيها الا كل خير ان شاء الله*
> *ثانيا: ارجو توفير عناوين اطروحات في project management in huge projects حيث انني مازلت عن عنوان موضوع للرساله و لكني لم اجد حتي الأن*
> *ارجو مساعدتي في ذلك و لو بتوفير بعض الرسائل لأتمكن من اختيار واحده مناسبه*
> *اسف علي طلبي لأني عارف انه رخم بس انت بصراحه فتحتلي بصيص امل و اتمني انك متخيبش املي*​


 
Check this out
http://ifile.it/zfi3m9h/5555tyyrrrrwmmj.pdf


----------



## أم الفتح (5 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> هذا اقرب شئ لما تريده ، اذا تريد المزيد اعلمني بذلك
> http://ifile.it/hv9iz0e/4444rttgfgyyteewwr.pdf


 
جزاكم الله عنا خيرا، للأسف الملف بعيد شيئا ما عما أبحث عنه
إذا أمكن استعمال الكلمات التالية:
GIS
و Goundwater models 
و Coupling أو integrating أو combining


----------



## hammhamm44 (5 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> وجدت حوالي الف اطروحة عن سوات ، ولكني لا اعرف ما تريد بالضبط
> اذا ممكن ان تحدد ما تريد اخي الكريم بكلمتين ثلاث،
> السوات عندي له تقريبا الف اطروحة ولا اعرف اي واحده تريد
> وشكرا
> مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق



بسم الله الشافى -- اللهم بارك فى جهدك وثبت حبك لأهلك ووالدتك وامنية بالشفاء
السوات طريقة لحل لتحليل الأعمال -- وعندى طلبة دبلومات دراسات عليا قسم مدنى - والهدف هو البحث عن تطبيقات السوات فى مشاريع الهندسة المدنية (أمثلة لمجالات مختلفة لمشاريع صغيرة او كبيرة) واشكرك ولعل اكثر ما يفيد فى موضوعاتك الجميلة هى سعة الاطلاع وكمية الأفكار الغزيرة التى قد تفيد أى وكل زائر لموضوعك المستمر وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (6 مايو 2010)

أم الفتح قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا خيرا، للأسف الملف بعيد شيئا ما عما أبحث عنه
> إذا أمكن استعمال الكلمات التالية:
> GIS
> و Goundwater models
> و Coupling أو integrating أو combining


 
اعتقد هذا ما تبحث عنه بالضبط ، واذاا لا ،، دعني اعلم لكي ارفع لك المزيد ، لاني محتار ، عندي الاف عن هذا الموضوع.
http://www.mediafire.com/?yynqmzlomom


----------



## m66666677 (6 مايو 2010)

hammhamm44 قال:


> بسم اللة الشافى لكل مريض وسلام ودعاء للوالدة بالصحة
> مطلوبى اليوم بعنوان
> SWOT Analysis and Application in civil engineering projects
> ولك منى كل التقدير والأحترام وشكرا


 
اعتقد هذا هو الذي تبحث عنه ، هذا البحث مستخدم الطريقة التي اشرت لها حضرتك سوات
واذا لم يعجبك انا تحت امرك مستعد ارفع لك المزيد 
http://www.mediafire.com/?w2kn1w3ihzx

وشكرا


----------



## hamadahfz (6 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> check this out
> http://ifile.it/zfi3m9h/5555tyyrrrrwmmj.pdf


 


اشكر لك اهتمامك يا اخي بالرد علي استفساري و لكن للأسف فان اللينك لا يعمل
ارجو ان تهتم مره اخري بطلبي و ان تتوصل للمشكله في اللينك السابق
و لك جزيل الشكر و خالص الدعاء لوالدتك ووالدتنا جميعا بالشفاء ان شاء الله

و ياريت الجميع يردد هذا الدعاء لها
اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام . 

و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .

و ارحمها بقدرتك عليها ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة 

المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..

اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها..اللهم امين


----------



## m66666677 (6 مايو 2010)

hamadahfz قال:


> اشكر لك اهتمامك يا اخي بالرد علي استفساري و لكن للأسف فان اللينك لا يعمل
> ارجو ان تهتم مره اخري بطلبي و ان تتوصل للمشكله في اللينك السابق
> و لك جزيل الشكر و خالص الدعاء لوالدتك ووالدتنا جميعا بالشفاء ان شاء الله
> 
> ...


المشكلة ليست في اللينك ولكن الموقع تم قفله من قبل اصحاب الموقع انفسهم لعطل ما ،، واتوقع ان يتم اصلاح هذا العطل .
حاولت ان ادخل على الموقع ولكن دون فائدة
شكرا جزيلا على دعائك . 
وساحاول رفع المزيد على رابط اخر ان شاء الله .


----------



## hamadahfz (6 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> المشكلة ليست في اللينك ولكن الموقع تم قفله من قبل اصحاب الموقع انفسهم لعطل ما ،، واتوقع ان يتم اصلاح هذا العطل .
> حاولت ان ادخل على الموقع ولكن دون فائدة
> شكرا جزيلا على دعائك .
> وساحاول رفع المزيد على رابط اخر ان شاء الله .



اذا كان ممكنا توفير بعض رسائل الماجستير في ال projects management بصفه عامه فلك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سليمان81 (6 مايو 2010)

Improvement of hot mix asphalt performance


----------



## أم الفتح (6 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> اعتقد هذا ما تبحث عنه بالضبط ، واذاا لا ،، دعني اعلم لكي ارفع لك المزيد ، لاني محتار ، عندي الاف عن هذا الموضوع.
> http://www.mediafire.com/?yynqmzlomom


 
تماما، 
حبذا لو تكون بتاريخ حديث بسبب تطور التقنيات المستعملة سواء في GIS أو groundwater models (مثلا :Feflow، Arcgis)
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hammhamm44 (6 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> اعتقد هذا هو الذي تبحث عنه ، هذا البحث مستخدم الطريقة التي اشرت لها حضرتك سوات
> واذا لم يعجبك انا تحت امرك مستعد ارفع لك المزيد
> http://www.mediafire.com/?w2kn1w3ihzx
> 
> وشكرا



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا على تلبية طلبى ولكن البحث متخصص فى الهندسة المدنية - وطلبى المتواضع فى مجال الهندسة الإدارية وعلاقتها وتطبيقاتها فى مجال الهندسة المدنية لطلبة دبلوم اقتصاديات التشييد والبناء وشكرا اخى العزيز وبارك الله فيك وانعم على الأم الفاضلة بموفور الصحة والعافية


----------



## amr eldaly (6 مايو 2010)

Ultra High Performance Concrete (UHPC)i
جزاك الله خيرا وشفى لك والدتك 
وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير وفي إنتظار الرد


----------



## m66666677 (6 مايو 2010)

amr eldaly قال:


> Ultra High Performance Concrete (UHPC)i
> جزاك الله خيرا وشفى لك والدتك
> وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير وفي إنتظار الرد


 
هذا طلبك ، من جامعة امريكية لعام 2009 
http://ifile.it/5maqy9n/888888tyyhjuikooolpp.pdf
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله :75:


----------



## m66666677 (6 مايو 2010)

hammhamm44 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> شكرا على تلبية طلبى ولكن البحث متخصص فى الهندسة المدنية - وطلبى المتواضع فى مجال الهندسة الإدارية وعلاقتها وتطبيقاتها فى مجال الهندسة المدنية لطلبة دبلوم اقتصاديات التشييد والبناء وشكرا اخى العزيز وبارك الله فيك وانعم على الأم الفاضلة بموفور الصحة والعافية


 
اخي العزيز ، اسف جدا جدا 
لقد بحثت جاهدا على ان اجد طلبك ولكني لم اجده للاسف ، وجدت نفس الطريقة مستخدمة في عدة مجالات ولكن اظنها انها بعيدة عن ما تريد


----------



## m66666677 (6 مايو 2010)

أم الفتح قال:


> تماما،
> حبذا لو تكون بتاريخ حديث بسبب تطور التقنيات المستعملة سواء في GIS أو groundwater models (مثلا :Feflow، Arcgis)
> و جزاكم الله خيرا


 
تفضلي هذا طلبك : لا تترددي في طلب اي اطروحة ،:85:
لا تنسي الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء 
http://ifile.it/3orzg9l/999999ggtrddewaq.pdf


----------



## الثوعي (6 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هل يوجد رسائل دكتوره او ماجستير او بحوث عن 

soil structure interaction for Strip footing

or 

Graid Foundation 

or 

Strip Footing 

ارجو من لديه اي معلومات يدلي بها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## m66666677 (6 مايو 2010)

الثوعي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هل يوجد رسائل دكتوره او ماجستير او بحوث عن
> 
> ...



pray for my mother first 
this is the requirement


----------



## أم الفتح (6 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> تفضلي هذا طلبك : لا تترددي في طلب اي اطروحة


بارك الله فيك، أكتفي بهذا حاليا


m66666677 قال:


> لا تنسي الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء


أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما و أن يذهب يذهب عتها كل سوء و أذى و يجعل مرضها كفارة لها, آمين
سأدعو لها بظهر الغيب بإذن الله


----------



## hammhamm44 (6 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> اخي العزيز ، اسف جدا جدا
> لقد بحثت جاهدا على ان اجد طلبك ولكني لم اجده للاسف ، وجدت نفس الطريقة مستخدمة في عدة مجالات ولكن اظنها انها بعيدة عن ما تريد


بسم الله وكل جمعة والوالدة بصحة وعافية
يكفينى أهتمامك وشكرا وعلى تواصل مستمر وربنا يعطيك الخير كما تعطينا المساعدة والعلم والسلام


----------



## أحمد شاوش (7 مايو 2010)

اللهم أشفها و أغفر لها ما تقدم و ما تأخر من ذنبها


*أرجو أن تمكنني من هذا البحث أو ما شابه بارك الله فيك
FAJFAR, P. FISCHINGER,M " Mathematical mdelling of Reiforced Concrete Structural walls for nonlinear seismic analysis" , Proceeding of the European Conference on Structural Dynamics Eurodyn 90, Bchum : Krätzig, 1991, 2 vols, 1255 p*​


----------



## m66666677 (7 مايو 2010)

أحمد شاوش قال:


> اللهم أشفها و أغفر لها ما تقدم و ما تأخر من ذنبها
> 
> 
> *أرجو أن تمكنني من هذا البحث أو ما شابه بارك الله فيك*
> ...


 
لم استطيع الحصول على هذه الاطروحة ، ممكن لانها ليست من امريكا او بريطانيا او اليابان او كندا 
اذا اردت اي اطروحة من هذه البلدان استطيع توفيرها لك 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## arch2007 (7 مايو 2010)

*Phd th*

أمل البحث عن رسالات دكتوراة حول هذا الموضوع:20:

Optimization of reinforced structures using Hypermash software
and
Optimization of reinforced bridges structures 
or 
Optimisation of bridges structured



الله لايحرمك من الاجر ويشفي والدتك شفاء لا يغادر سقما


----------



## m66666677 (7 مايو 2010)

arch2007 قال:


> أمل البحث عن رسالات دكتوراة حول هذا الموضوع:20:
> 
> Optimization of reinforced structures using Hypermash software
> and
> ...


 
تفضل
http://ifile.it/fkuv472/qqqqqqbbbrriiddggge.pdf


----------



## خالد موسى1 (7 مايو 2010)

اللهم اشفها شفاءً لاسقم بعده يارب العالمين


----------



## arch2007 (8 مايو 2010)

:3:الله يجزاك الف خير ويزيدك من فضله
الف شكر على الرساله ولكن للاسف تختلف عما اريد وهي اقرب لصيانة الخرسانه وتقييمها بينما انا اريد تحسين التصميم والحجم وتقليل التكلفه
لكن اتمنى انك تبحث عن شيء مقارب للتالي :11: 
Optimization of reinforced concrete bridges to Europ or USA code using Hypermesh software 

والله يحفظك ويحفظ والديك من كل شر​


----------



## m66666677 (8 مايو 2010)

arch2007 قال:


> :3:الله يجزاك الف خير ويزيدك من فضله
> الف شكر على الرساله ولكن للاسف تختلف عما اريد وهي اقرب لصيانة الخرسانه وتقييمها بينما انا اريد تحسين التصميم والحجم وتقليل التكلفه
> لكن اتمنى انك تبحث عن شيء مقارب للتالي :11:
> Optimization of reinforced concrete bridges to Europ or USA code using Hypermesh software ​
> ...


 
شوف هذه ، اذا لم تعجبك ، اعلمني بذلك لكي ارفع لك غيرها 
لا تنسى الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء 
http://ifile.it/19qwax2/pphhhhdre44399.pdf


----------



## اياد اليوسف (8 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارغب بالحصول على ااطروحة التالية 
wawrzynek ,P.A., (1986) ."interactive finite element analysis of fracture processes : and integrated approach , " Msc thesis , Dept.of struct.engrg. Cornell Univ., Ithaca ,N.Y.مع الدعاء الى الوالدة بالشفاء


----------



## m66666677 (8 مايو 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ارغب بالحصول على ااطروحة التالية
> wawrzynek ,P.A., (1986) ."interactive finite element analysis of fracture processes : and integrated approach , " Msc thesis , Dept.of struct.engrg. Cornell Univ., Ithaca ,N.Y.مع الدعاء الى الوالدة بالشفاء


 هذه الاطروحة التي تريد تماما كما طلبت
http://ifile.it/ikpjowv/nnnn123445eerd.pdf 
لا تنسى الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء
http://ifile.it/ikpjowv/nnnn123445eerd.pdf


----------



## اياد اليوسف (8 مايو 2010)

اشكرك على الاستجابة على طلبي مع دعائنا الى الوالدة بالشفاء ونشكرك على مساعدتك للاخرين وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اياد اليوسف (8 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارغب بالحصول على الاطروحة التالية
Grestle ,W.H.(1986) ."finite and boundary element modelling of crack propagation in two -and three dimensions using interactive computer graphics." phD thesis ,Dept.of struct.Engrg., Cornell University , Ithaca ,N.Y.مع شكرنا ودعائنا بالسلامة والصحة


----------



## abu Habib (8 مايو 2010)

ربنا يعجل الشفاء للوالده ومشكور على المجهود المبذول
اطلب بحث ماجستير بعنوان 
comparison of reinforced concrete slab design with different codes of practice


----------



## abu Habib (8 مايو 2010)

*ربنا يعجل الشفاء للوالده ومشكور على المجهود المبذول
اطلب بحث ماجستير بعنوان 
comparison of reinforced concrete slab design with different codes of practice*​


pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees يا م . أبو بكر ، أبو الحلول


----------



## abu Habib (8 مايو 2010)

وينك يا اب الحلول ربنا يرفع الوالدة (يا شاف من كل داء)


----------



## heshamcel2 (8 مايو 2010)

من فضلكم حد عنده كتاب 
Building Control with Passive Dampers: Optimal Performance-based Design for Earthquakes

Izuru Takewaki


----------



## m66666677 (8 مايو 2010)

abu habib قال:


> *ربنا يعجل الشفاء للوالده ومشكور على المجهود المبذول*​
> 
> *اطلب بحث ماجستير بعنوان *
> *comparison of reinforced concrete slab design with different codes of practice*​
> ...


الرجاء توجيه رسائل خاصة الى المهندسين المذكورين
لماذا تكرر طلبك 
الرجاء عدم التكرار


----------



## m66666677 (8 مايو 2010)

abu habib قال:


> ربنا يعجل الشفاء للوالده ومشكور على المجهود المبذول
> اطلب بحث ماجستير بعنوان
> comparison of reinforced concrete slab design with different codes of practice


 
الرجاء عدم تكرار الطلب 
لماذا تكرر الطلب
في حالة تكرار الطلب اكثر من مره سيتم تجاهله


----------



## m66666677 (8 مايو 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ارغب بالحصول على الاطروحة التالية
> grestle ,w.h.(1986) ."finite and boundary element modelling of crack propagation in two -and three dimensions using interactive computer graphics." phd thesis ,dept.of struct.engrg., cornell university , ithaca ,n.y.مع شكرنا ودعائنا بالسلامة والصحة


 
للاسف هذه الاطروحة محمية ، ليست عندي ولكني وجدتها وهيا غير قابلة للفتح ابدا او للتحميل 
اسف جدا 
ولكن اذا احتجت غيرها لا تتردد ابدا ، انا في الخدمة 
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## m66666677 (8 مايو 2010)

heshamcel2 قال:


> من فضلكم حد عنده كتاب
> building control with passive dampers: Optimal performance-based design for earthquakes
> 
> izuru takewaki


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط


----------



## samsadi (8 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز
الله يشفي الوالدة ويخليك ياها يا رب ويحفظها

ممكن اطلب هالرساله هاد ازا ممكن
structural analysis and design of steel connections


----------



## اياد اليوسف (8 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم هل من الممكن تزويدي بالطروحة التالية
Nooru-Mahamed NB .Mixed -mode fracture of concrete : an experimental approach .Technical report ,PhD.thesis ,Delf University of technology ,Delf ,Netherlands ,1992


----------



## الثوعي (8 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> pray for my mother first
> this is the requirement



soil structure interaction for Strip footing

or 

Graid Foundation 

or 

Strip Footing 



شفى الله والدتك وعافاها من كل باس 
وجزالك الله خير


----------



## m66666677 (9 مايو 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم هل من الممكن تزويدي بالطروحة التالية
> Nooru-Mahamed NB .Mixed -mode fracture of concrete : an experimental approach .Technical report ,PhD.thesis ,Delf University of technology ,Delf ,Netherlands ,1992


 
I don't have it


----------



## m66666677 (9 مايو 2010)

samsadi قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز
> الله يشفي الوالدة ويخليك ياها يا رب ويحفظها
> 
> ممكن اطلب هالرساله هاد ازا ممكن
> structural analysis and design of steel connections


 
لا توجد رسالة من الجامعات الامريكية او اليابانية او الجامعات المعترف بها عن هذا الموضوع 
يوجد فقط دراسة سلوك للموضوع الذي ذكرت 
اذا اردت تحليل او تصميم لهذه العناصر ممكن تجدها في اي كتاب


----------



## m66666677 (9 مايو 2010)

الثوعي قال:


> soil structure interaction for Strip footing
> Strip Footing
> شفى الله والدتك وعافاها من كل باس
> وجزالك الله خير


 
تفضل:56:
http://ifile.it/8xy5nbl/mmmqw12235tt.pdf


----------



## الليبي2008 (9 مايو 2010)

الاخ/ m66666677 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله عن مجهوداتك الكبيرة خير الجزاء اما السيدة الوالدة حفظها الله ورد عليها عافيتها فكن يااخى متاكدا من ان الله لن يخذلها مادام لها ابن بار مثلك وجعل الله ما تقوم به فى ميزان حسناتك بأذن الله تعالى واتمنى ان اجد طلبى هذا عندك:-
رسالة او اكثر تتحدث عن analysis of composite columns section
وياريت المودل تكون تم تحليلها ببرنامج ansys 
وشكرا على حسن تعاونك 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الليبي2008 (9 مايو 2010)

عذرا نسيت ان اقول ياريت تكون الرسالة حديثة اذا امكن 
وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (9 مايو 2010)

الليبي2008 قال:


> الاخ/ m66666677
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله عن مجهوداتك الكبيرة خير الجزاء اما السيدة الوالدة حفظها الله ورد عليها عافيتها فكن يااخى متاكدا من ان الله لن يخذلها مادام لها ابن بار مثلك وجعل الله ما تقوم به فى ميزان حسناتك بأذن الله تعالى واتمنى ان اجد طلبى هذا عندك:-
> رسالة او اكثر تتحدث عن analysis of composite columns section
> ...


 
شكرا جزيلا
يوجد فقط دراسة سلوك، اعلمني بذلك اذا اردت ان ارفعهم لك 
وشكرا


----------



## الليبي2008 (9 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على سرعة الرد وارجو ترفع لى عينة من الدراسة التى ذكرت 
جعله فى ميزان حسناتك وشفى الوالدة سريعا وخفف عنها
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## m66666677 (9 مايو 2010)

الليبي2008 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على سرعة الرد وارجو ترفع لى عينة من الدراسة التى ذكرت
> جعله فى ميزان حسناتك وشفى الوالدة سريعا وخفف عنها
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
تفضل (هذه الاطروحة من جامعة البيرتا الغنية عن التعريف):20:
http://ifile.it/f7ampw1/ccccc1111111198765.pdf


----------



## اياد اليوسف (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارغب بالحصول على البحث التالي طبعا بعد الدعاء الى والدتك بالشفاء
Arrea,A.,and Ingraffea,A.R.(1982) ."Mixed mode crack propagation in mortar and concrete ." Rep. No.81-13, Cornell Univ., Ithaca ,N.Y.


----------



## نهلول (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اللهم اشفى الوالده واعطها دوام الصحه والعافيه 
سبق وان طلبت بحث ماجستير بعنوان Formwork Design ارجو منك ان تستجيب لطلبى لانى فى عجالة من امرى. ولك الشكر


----------



## م.حنان (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وشفي الله والدتك شفاء لايغادر سقما بأّنه تعالي

ابحث عن موضوع ماجستير
Telecommunications Towers


----------



## ASHRAF WAJDY (9 مايو 2010)

*طلب عاجل*

يعطيك ألف عافية يا اخي على مجهودك الرائع و ربي يجزيك كل الخير و يشفي لك والدتك و يطيل في عمرها . أنا أحضر رسالة دكتوراة بخصوص موضوع منحدرات التربة المسلحة بمواد الجيوغريد و العنوان بالانكليزية هو reinforced soil slopes with geogrid فأرجو ان تمدني بأي رسائل ماجستير أو دكتوراة عن هذا الموضوع و سأكون لك من الشاكرين و الله يوفقنا جميعا.
:56:
اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام . 
و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .
و ارحمها بقدرتك عليها ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..
اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها..اللهم امين​


----------



## لؤي الماحي (9 مايو 2010)

مشكور علي مجهودك الرائع وأتمني الشفاء العاجل لوالدتك 
اللهم أشفها من سقمها وخذ بيدها وألبسها ثوب الصحة والعافية يامجيب السائلين اللهم آمييين
أرجو منك يا أخي الكريم أن تبحث لي في الاتي:
1. رسالة ماجستير في Building Structure Analysis by Brokon Programm
2. رسالة ماجستير Building Structure
3. رسالة دكتوراة في Building Structure


شكراً مرة أخري علي مجهوداتك


----------



## ASHRAF WAJDY (9 مايو 2010)

تسلم الأيادي مع الدعاء لوالدتك بالشفاء العاجل بإذن الله و الواقع اني احتاج يا اخي الى رسائل حديثة إن امكن عن الترب المسلحة و لدي عنوانين أرجو ان تزودني بما أمكن عنهما.
أولا:
Experimental and numerical studies of geosynthetics-reinforced 
soil slopes loaded with a footing​
ثانيا : أريد من فضلك أية رسائل أو بحوث تختص بشرح و تطبيق برنامج Plaxis في مجال الهندسة الجيوتكنيكية.
و اخيرا لك مني كل الشكر و الدعاء من القلب للوالدة الكريمة.

اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام . 

و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .

و ارحمها بقدرتك عليها ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة 

المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..


اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها..اللهم امين​


----------



## m66666677 (9 مايو 2010)

نهلول قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اللهم اشفى الوالده واعطها دوام الصحه والعافيه
> سبق وان طلبت بحث ماجستير بعنوان Formwork Design ارجو منك ان تستجيب لطلبى لانى فى عجالة من امرى. ولك الشكر


 

I am sorry I don't have it


----------



## m66666677 (9 مايو 2010)

لؤي الماحي قال:


> مشكور علي مجهودك الرائع وأتمني الشفاء العاجل لوالدتك
> اللهم أشفها من سقمها وخذ بيدها وألبسها ثوب الصحة والعافية يامجيب السائلين اللهم آمييين
> أرجو منك يا أخي الكريم أن تبحث لي في الاتي:
> 1. رسالة ماجستير في building structure analysis by brokon programm
> ...


 
لا يوجد اي رسالة من الجامعات المعترف بها عن هذا الموضوع 
هذا يحدث فقط في الجامعات العربية
يوجد فقط دراسة سلوك عضو معين تحت حمل معين ودراسته بــ fem


----------



## m66666677 (9 مايو 2010)

ASHRAF WAJDY قال:


> تسلم الأيادي مع الدعاء لوالدتك بالشفاء العاجل بإذن الله و الواقع اني احتاج يا اخي الى رسائل حديثة إن امكن عن الترب المسلحة و لدي عنوانين أرجو ان تزودني بما أمكن عنهما.
> أولا:
> Experimental and numerical studies of geosynthetics-reinforced
> soil slopes loaded with a footing​
> ...


 
هذا تماما مثل ما طلبت ، بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
http://ifile.it/b6p12zy/fffffffffffff112344567.pdf
http://ifile.it/7pcq3d4/hhhhhhhrewq1.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (9 مايو 2010)

م.حنان قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وشفي الله والدتك شفاء لايغادر سقما بأّنه تعالي
> 
> ابحث عن موضوع ماجستير
> Telecommunications Towers


 
هذا طلبك ، بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
http://ifile.it/t4h6l3s/yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy1223.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (9 مايو 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ارغب بالحصول على البحث التالي طبعا بعد الدعاء الى والدتك بالشفاء
> Arrea,A.,and Ingraffea,A.R.(1982) ."Mixed mode crack propagation in mortar and concrete ." Rep. No.81-13, Cornell Univ., Ithaca ,N.Y.


 
I don't have it


----------



## الثوعي (9 مايو 2010)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الثوعي 
soil structure interaction for Strip footing 
Strip Footing 
شفى الله والدتك وعافاها من كل باس 
وجزالك الله خير




m66666677 قال:


> تفضل:56:
> http://ifile.it/8xy5nbl/mmmqw12235tt.pdf




هل يوجد اطروحه غير هذه عن ال soil structure interaction for Strip footing 
رايت هذه الاطروحه ولاكنها ابعد بكثر مما اردت 

تحياتي لك اخي


----------



## m66666677 (9 مايو 2010)

الثوعي قال:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الثوعي
> soil structure interaction for Strip footing
> Strip Footing
> شفى الله والدتك وعافاها من كل باس
> ...


 
Check this out:56:
http://ifile.it/zlwpgts/nonnn123456.pdf


----------



## hason (9 مايو 2010)

انا محتاج هذه البرامج
infowork
hydrowork
mous


----------



## دايم الجود (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خير على ما تكومون به من جهد
البحث الأول
Nonlinear finite element modeling of precast, prestressed concrete spandrel beams
by: Bulent Mercan, Henryk K. Stolarski, Arturo E. Schultz

البحث الثاني
أي بحث يهتم بتأثير الإنفجارات على المباني وخصوصاً المباني المسبقة الإجهاد
Blast effects on prestressed concrete elements


----------



## m66666677 (10 مايو 2010)

hason قال:


> انا محتاج هذه البرامج
> infowork
> hydrowork
> mous


 

whatttttttttttttttt
??????????
this page is not for programs


----------



## brave_love (10 مايو 2010)

لو سمحتو أريد كتب باللغة العربية عن المنشأت الحجرية وطرق تدعيمها وتأثرها بالحرائق والزلازل وكيفية حمايتها منها وسأكون شاكرا لكم


----------



## Mohamad Mansour (10 مايو 2010)

Dear all
Somebody has any theisis or Phd topics about tall buildings
Thank you

Mohamad


----------



## arch2007 (10 مايو 2010)

الله يجزاك خير ويفرج همك :3:
الحقيقة  انا لا زلت ابحث عن بحث يكون قريب من رسالة الدكتوراة الي بعملها ان شاء الله
أمل منك البحث عن شئ قريب من هذا المهم استخدام
Optimization - Hypermesh software ......as a keywords​ 

STRUCTURAL OPTIMIZATION OF BRIDGES DESIGN USING HYPERMESH SOFTWARE: AN ANALYTICAL FORMULATION​ 

ولاتنسى قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم (داوو مرضاكم بالصدقة)


----------



## m66666677 (10 مايو 2010)

mohamad mansour قال:


> dear all
> somebody has any theisis or phd topics about tall buildings
> thank you
> 
> mohamad


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط قبل الطلب


----------



## m66666677 (10 مايو 2010)

brave_love قال:


> لو سمحتو أريد كتب باللغة العربية عن المنشأت الحجرية وطرق تدعيمها وتأثرها بالحرائق والزلازل وكيفية حمايتها منها وسأكون شاكرا لكم


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط قبل الطلب


----------



## m66666677 (10 مايو 2010)

دايم الجود قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله خير على ما تكومون به من جهد
> البحث الأول
> Nonlinear finite element modeling of precast, prestressed concrete spandrel beams
> ...


 
I don't have them


----------



## زيد كلاسيك (10 مايو 2010)

اولا السلام عليكم
اطلب رسالة ماجستير باللغة الانكليزية لطريقة تصميم البلاطات strip method for slabs شاكرا منكم هذا الجهد المبذول مقدما


----------



## m66666677 (10 مايو 2010)

زيد كلاسيك قال:


> اولا السلام عليكم
> اطلب رسالة ماجستير باللغة الانكليزية لطريقة تصميم البلاطات strip method for slabs شاكرا منكم هذا الجهد المبذول مقدما


there is no any thesis about this 
if you want to know more about this topic , you should read any book about this
only arabic universities do this kind of thesis
There is only study the behavior of this, not design


----------



## m66666677 (10 مايو 2010)

arch2007 قال:


> الله يجزاك خير ويفرج همك :3:
> الحقيقة  انا لا زلت ابحث عن بحث يكون قريب من رسالة الدكتوراة الي بعملها ان شاء الله
> أمل منك البحث عن شئ قريب من هذا المهم استخدام
> Optimization - Hypermesh software ......as a keywords​
> ...


 
I'm sorry , I don't have it
the only one that I have, I sent it to you already


----------



## caber128 (10 مايو 2010)

أخي الفاضل لقد سبق و طلبت موضوع رسالة ماجستير أو دكتوراة عن موضوع من مشاركتي في الصخة 63 لذا أجو منك عدم تجاهله نظرا لحاجتي الماسة اليه و جزاك الله خيرا و ارجو من الله ان يشف لك والدتك


----------



## caber128 (10 مايو 2010)

caber128 قال:


> أخي العزيز أشكرك علي هذا المجهود الرائع و أريد أي رسالة ماجستير أو دكتوراة في development length in headed bars in r.c beams
> و أدعو من الله أن يشفي والدتك


:56::56::56: أرجو منك عدم تجاهل هذا الموضوع نظرا لحاجتي الماسة اليه:56::56::56::56:


----------



## m66666677 (10 مايو 2010)

caber128 قال:


> :56::56::56: أرجو منك عدم تجاهل هذا الموضوع نظرا لحاجتي الماسة اليه:56::56::56::56:


 
Check this out
http://ifile.it/xnv29of/332dkkkkkqwer.pdf

this is the only one that I have


----------



## ASHRAF WAJDY (10 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على التجاوب السريع و ربي يعافي الوالدة و يحفظها و أرجو إن كان ممكنا أن تؤمن لي المواصفات التي سأكتبها لك من ASCE وهي اختصارات ل :
American Society of Civil Engineers و هي:
TMS-818-1 " soil and geology procedure for foundation design of building"
TMS-818-7 " FOUNDATION IN EXPANSIVE SOILS"
EM 1110-1-1904 "settelment analysis"
EM 1110-2-1903 BEARING CAPACITY
و لك جزيل الشكر و من القلب دعاء صادق للوالدة حفظها الله لك و اطال في عمرها و امدها بالصحة و العافية.
اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام . ​

و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .​

و ارحمها بقدرتك عليها ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة ​

المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..​



اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها..اللهم امين​


----------



## m66666677 (11 مايو 2010)

ASHRAF WAJDY قال:


> الف شكر على التجاوب السريع و ربي يعافي الوالدة و يحفظها و أرجو إن كان ممكنا أن تؤمن لي المواصفات التي سأكتبها لك من ASCE وهي اختصارات ل :
> American Society of Civil Engineers و هي:
> TMS-818-1 " soil and geology procedure for foundation design of building"
> TMS-818-7 " FOUNDATION IN EXPANSIVE SOILS"
> ...


I am sorry, I don't have them


----------



## eng.turki 22 (11 مايو 2010)

والله ماشالله شغل جبار .. الله يوفقكم .. ويوفقنا خلنا نغلق الباكالوريوس اول


----------



## m66666677 (11 مايو 2010)

eng.turki 22 قال:


> والله ماشالله شغل جبار .. الله يوفقكم .. ويوفقنا خلنا نغلق الباكالوريوس اول



:56:
Good luck


----------



## اياد اليوسف (11 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارغب بالحصول على الاطروحة التالية 
Al- Shaarbaf ,I. A.S., :Three dimension non-linear finite element analysis of reinforced concrete beam in torsion : PhD . Thesis , University of Bradford ,1990مع الدعاء الى الوالدة بالشفاء العاجل


----------



## راي محمد علي (11 مايو 2010)

اخي العزيز اطلب رسالة ماجستير في ( revibration in rienforced concrete ) وجزيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## m66666677 (11 مايو 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ارغب بالحصول على الاطروحة التالية
> Al- Shaarbaf ,I. A.S., :Three dimension non-linear finite element analysis of reinforced concrete beam in torsion : PhD . Thesis , University of Bradford ,1990مع الدعاء الى الوالدة بالشفاء العاجل


 
I don't have it


----------



## m66666677 (11 مايو 2010)

راي محمد علي قال:


> اخي العزيز اطلب رسالة ماجستير في ( revibration in rienforced concrete ) وجزيل الشكر مقدما


 
Check this out
http://ifile.it/406ph9o/ssswqeedf123.pdf


----------



## ASHRAF WAJDY (11 مايو 2010)

_الف شكر يا يأخي على المحاولة و ربي يحفظ الوالدة و يعافيهاو ساطلب منك اذا سمحت المقالة التالية _
_PLAXIS-finite element code for soil and rock analyses .version 7._
_و اسم المؤلفين:_
_Brinkgreve,R.B.J,and Vermer,P.A.1998_
_مع الشكر سلفا و الدعاء الصادق للوالدة أمدها الله بالصحة و العافية._


----------



## m66666677 (11 مايو 2010)

ASHRAF WAJDY قال:


> _الف شكر يا يأخي على المحاولة و ربي يحفظ الوالدة و يعافيهاو ساطلب منك اذا سمحت المقالة التالية _
> _PLAXIS-finite element code for soil and rock analyses .version 7._
> _و اسم المؤلفين:_
> _Brinkgreve,R.B.J,and Vermer,P.A.1998_
> _مع الشكر سلفا و الدعاء الصادق للوالدة أمدها الله بالصحة و العافية._


 
I am sorry , I can't do this anymore
for private reasons


----------



## caber128 (11 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> check this out
> http://ifile.it/xnv29of/332dkkkkkqwer.pdf
> 
> this is the only one that i have


أخي العزيز أشكرك علي سرعة ردك علي موضوعي ولكن هذا البحث بعيد عن الموضوع الذي طلبته لذا يرجي ارساله عند توفره لديك ولك جزيل الشكر و ادعو من الله أن يتم شفاء والدتك علي خير ان شاء الله


----------



## سامح المنصورى (11 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m66666677 (11 مايو 2010)

:56:


سامح المنصورى قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
You're welcome


----------



## hamadahfz (12 مايو 2010)

ارجو الا تكون قد نسيت طلبي يا اخي


----------



## oklateali (12 مايو 2010)

transfer slab


----------



## عمرو صلاح برهان (12 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
احتاج الى بحث ماجستير
computational buckling of different types of double layer grids


----------



## مأماني (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الرائع وشفى لك والدتك
أريد أن أسال هل هناك أي رسالة ماجستير أو كتاب عن Bubble Deck 
ومشكورررررر


----------



## m66666677 (12 مايو 2010)

م قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الرائع وشفى لك والدتك
> أريد أن أسال هل هناك أي رسالة ماجستير أو كتاب عن Bubble Deck
> ومشكورررررر


 
I don't have it


----------



## m66666677 (12 مايو 2010)

عمرو صلاح برهان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> احتاج الى بحث ماجستير
> computational buckling of different types of double layer grids


 
اجعل موضوعك كلمتين او ثلاث لكي تسهل عملية البحث 
وادفع الثمن


----------



## m66666677 (12 مايو 2010)

hamadahfz قال:


> ارجو الا تكون قد نسيت طلبي يا اخي


 
ماهو طلبك ؟؟؟


----------



## dina86 (12 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم أرجو تحميل هذه المقالات 
Luo, Y. H., and Durrani, A. J “Equivalent beam model for
flat-slab buildings. Part I: Interior connection.”
.
Luo, Y. H., and Durrani, A. J “Equivalent beam model for
flat-slab buildings. Part II: Exterior connection.”
ACI Struct.
وانشاءالله بالشفاء العاجل للوالدة


----------



## m66666677 (12 مايو 2010)

dina86 قال:


> السلام عليكم أرجو تحميل هذه المقالات
> Luo, Y. H., and Durrani, A. J “Equivalent beam model for
> flat-slab buildings. Part I: Interior connection.”
> .
> ...


 
I can't upload journals anymore for private reasons
sorry


----------



## الثوعي (12 مايو 2010)

لسلام عليكم 
اولا : جزاك الله خير وجعله في موازين حسناتك لتنزيلك هذه الاطروحات بهذه السرعه 
ثانيا : شفى الله والدك وامدها بالعمر الطويل وعافاها من كل باس 

وياليت تشوف لي بعض البحوث بهذا العنوان 

T-Section under ground Wall
or
T-Section diaphragm Wall


----------



## m66666677 (12 مايو 2010)

الثوعي قال:


> لسلام عليكم
> اولا : جزاك الله خير وجعله في موازين حسناتك لتنزيلك هذه الاطروحات بهذه السرعه
> ثانيا : شفى الله والدك وامدها بالعمر الطويل وعافاها من كل باس
> 
> ...


 
لم اجد اي شئ عن هذا 
اذا ممكن تستعمل كلامات دلالية غير هذه 
وشكرا


----------



## noble (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم 
1- Computational modelling of shrinkage in repaired concrete
2. Numerical simulation of the durability mechanics of cement based materials

أدعو الله الشافي المعافي ان يشفي و الدتك و مرضى المسلمين.


----------



## m66666677 (13 مايو 2010)

noble قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي الكريم
> 1- Computational modelling of shrinkage in repaired concrete
> 2. Numerical simulation of the durability mechanics of cement based materials
> 
> أدعو الله الشافي المعافي ان يشفي و الدتك و مرضى المسلمين.


 
تفضل هذا طلبك تماما :77:
http://ifile.it/436fiqy/aaaaa2322232.pdf
http://ifile.it/dtgkf9a/aaaaaarrwwq1.pdf
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## Naad_2009 (13 مايو 2010)

*[email protected]*


[اللهم اشفيها بشفاءك اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس وانت الشافى شفاء لايغادر سقما​


----------



## Naad_2009 (13 مايو 2010)

اخوتى الاكارم اريد المساعدة فى بحت بسيط من 20ورقة فى مادة fininte element analysisfor beam or truss or frame


----------



## Naad_2009 (13 مايو 2010)

الرجاء يوم الجمعة


----------



## m66666677 (13 مايو 2010)

Naad_2009 قال:


> اخوتى الاكارم اريد المساعدة فى بحت بسيط من 20ورقة فى مادة fininte element analysisfor beam or truss or frame



I don't have it


----------



## hamadahfz (13 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> ماهو طلبك ؟؟؟




طلبي هو رساله ماجستير في (projects management) او رسائل متفرعه من هذا العنوان


----------



## m66666677 (13 مايو 2010)

hamadahfz قال:


> طلبي هو رساله ماجستير في (projects management) او رسائل متفرعه من هذا العنوان


 
I don't have it


----------



## arch2007 (13 مايو 2010)

*Structural Optimization*

آمل :11: ان تحاول مرة اخرى في هذين الموضوعين:

Cost Optimization of design and shape/form of the structure buildings
or
Structural Optimization of reinforced concrete buildings



اللهم اشفي والدته وجميع مرضانا يارب:77:


----------



## m66666677 (13 مايو 2010)

arch2007 قال:


> آمل :11: ان تحاول مرة اخرى في هذين الموضوعين:
> 
> Cost Optimization of design and shape/form of the structure buildings
> or
> ...


 
:60:تفضل 
http://ifile.it/i3ao61p/0000gggggggga.pdf


----------



## م.محمود القدرة (13 مايو 2010)

أريد رسالة ماجستير حول ادارة مدة المشاريع الهندسية الحكومية في غزة

و بارك الله فيكم جميها


----------



## أس الجامد (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم لو سمحت انا طالب اي رساله عن 
risk management in construction projects
وعن decision support system for construction projets
وعن ال sensitivity analysis in construction projects
وعن ال capital budgeting techniques
مع خالص دعواتي وتمنياتي لوالدتك بالشفاء العاجل وبالتوفيق ليك


----------



## m66666677 (14 مايو 2010)

م.محمود القدرة قال:


> أريد رسالة ماجستير حول ادارة مدة المشاريع الهندسية الحكومية في غزة
> 
> و بارك الله فيكم جميها



I don't have it


----------



## SudaDreamS (14 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
لي طلب
desigen of steel structure


----------



## SudaDreamS (14 مايو 2010)

لو في رساله بتاعت ماستر في design of steel strurcture يكون ليك جزيل الشكر


----------



## تامر اصل الهندسة (14 مايو 2010)

Seismic response of asymmetric building


----------



## m66666677 (14 مايو 2010)

تامر اصل الهندسة قال:


> Seismic response of asymmetric building


 
read the requirements


----------



## m66666677 (14 مايو 2010)

SudaDreamS قال:


> لو في رساله بتاعت ماستر في design of steel strurcture يكون ليك جزيل الشكر


read the requirements


----------



## m66666677 (14 مايو 2010)

SudaDreamS قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> لي طلب
> desigen of steel structure


 
read the requirements:85:


----------



## altayeb mohammed (14 مايو 2010)

Msc. By Resarch in Bridge Engineering
وأسأل الله العظيم بسيدنا محمد الأمين أن يعجل شفاء الوالدة
ولك الشكر


----------



## m66666677 (14 مايو 2010)

altayeb mohammed قال:


> Msc. By Resarch in Bridge Engineering
> وأسأل الله العظيم بسيدنا محمد الأمين أن يعجل شفاء الوالدة
> ولك الشكر



check this out
this is about bridges, and it's 2009
http://ifile.it/lq1odus/5558llllk.pdf


----------



## عامرمحمد (14 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم ادعو العزيز القدير كما شفى سيدنا ايوب ان يشفي والدك وجميع المسلمين الله الناس اذهب الباس اشفيها انت الشافي شفاء لا يبقي سقما امين
اخي الكريم محتاج الى اطاريح او ابحاث حول
remediation of concrete using micro-organism
مع تحياتي


----------



## m66666677 (14 مايو 2010)

عامرمحمد قال:


> اخي الكريم ادعو العزيز القدير كما شفى سيدنا ايوب ان يشفي والدك وجميع المسلمين الله الناس اذهب الباس اشفيها انت الشافي شفاء لا يبقي سقما امين
> اخي الكريم محتاج الى اطاريح او ابحاث حول
> remediation of concrete using micro-organism
> مع تحياتي


 
Check this out
http://ifile.it/vs4npm3/ttttttffffff1.pdf


----------



## الليبي2008 (14 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا على سرعة الاجابة وذلك يدل غلى اصالة معدنك الطيب وندعوا الله العلى القدير ان يشفى الوالدة سريعا ويجعل عملك فى ميزان حسناتك باذنه تعالى
وعذرا اذا اثقلت عليك واتمنى ان اجد طلبى هذا عندك
composite columns under lateral and cycle loads
مع شكرى واحترامى


----------



## whitetayger (14 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت اريد رسالة ماجستير عن 
power plant effect on river water
or anything talks about the effect of temperture on water


----------



## جلال الله (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل - ارجو ان تكون الوالدة قد منّ الله عليها بالشفاء والصحة والعافية------ اريد ان اجدد شكري لك على الرسائل الماضية التي زودتني بها واتمنى منك لو تزودني باي بحث عن 
Wrinkling stress in pu sandwich panel 
وايضا اذا كان هذا البحث متوفر عندك بشكل كامل لانه موجود بشكل مجتزأ على النت 
Behaviour and design of sandwich panels subject to local buckling and Flexural Wrinkling Effects 
واكرر دعائي للسيدة الوالدة ولك بالصحة والعافية واعذرني على طلباتي الكثيرة


----------



## m66666677 (15 مايو 2010)

الليبي2008 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شكرا على سرعة الاجابة وذلك يدل غلى اصالة معدنك الطيب وندعوا الله العلى القدير ان يشفى الوالدة سريعا ويجعل عملك فى ميزان حسناتك باذنه تعالى
> وعذرا اذا اثقلت عليك واتمنى ان اجد طلبى هذا عندك
> composite columns under lateral and cycle loads
> مع شكرى واحترامى


 
ولا يهمك يا اخي 
اطلب ما شئت ، انا تحت امرك ، اهم شئ تدعي لوالدتي بالشفاء والعافية في الدنيا والاخرة 
http://ifile.it/w9y04t6/wwwwrtyu1.pdf
اذا لم تعجبك ابعثلك غيرها ، انا تحت امرك


----------



## m66666677 (15 مايو 2010)

whitetayger قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحت اريد رسالة ماجستير عن
> power plant effect on river water
> or anything talks about the effect of temperture on water


 
ارجو الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء ، هذا شرطي الوحيد ، ولقد رفعت لك ما اردت 
لا اريد شكر او اي شئ ، فقط الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء 
وشكرا 
http://ifile.it/gunz3kb/wwwww2145662.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (15 مايو 2010)

جلال الله قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل - ارجو ان تكون الوالدة قد منّ الله عليها بالشفاء والصحة والعافية------ اريد ان اجدد شكري لك على الرسائل الماضية التي زودتني بها واتمنى منك لو تزودني باي بحث عن
> wrinkling stress in pu sandwich panel
> وايضا اذا كان هذا البحث متوفر عندك بشكل كامل لانه موجود بشكل مجتزأ على النت
> behaviour and design of sandwich panels subject to local buckling and flexural wrinkling effects
> واكرر دعائي للسيدة الوالدة ولك بالصحة والعافية واعذرني على طلباتي الكثيرة


 
اذا ممكن تستعمل كلامات دلالية غير هذه ، لانه لم يظهر عندي شئ 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## جبران سريع (15 مايو 2010)

Upflow anaerobic sludge blanket (COD inlet , COD outlet


----------



## m66666677 (15 مايو 2010)

جبران سريع قال:


> upflow anaerobic sludge blanket (cod inlet , cod outlet


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط قبل الطلب
:85:


----------



## جلال الله (15 مايو 2010)

اخي العزيز شكرا على تجاوبك السريع ---- حاول ان تجرب بهذه الكلمات 
sandwich panel - wrinkling - buckling 
لانها اساس البحث عندي 
ودعائي لك ولوالدتك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## chetos2009 (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل 
ارجو ان تكون الوالدة قد منّ الله عليها بالشفاء والصحة والعافية
ارجو ان تزودنى برسالة ماجستير او دكتوراه عن
Precast Micro Reinforcement Concrete
وجزاك الله كل خير وادعو الله بالشفاء ودوام الصحة لوالدتك


----------



## maha kamel (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ادعو الله ان يشفى مرضاكم ومرضنا وجميع مرضى المسلمين جميعا 
ابحث عن اى رسالة ماجستير او دكتوراه عن apply of low_5_for_2005 in construction project


----------



## محمد صلاح شحات (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يشفي والدتك شفاء خالصا من عنده انه سميع الدعاء
اولا اريد ان اشكرك على المجهود الرائع واسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
اود ان تفيدني في رساله عن
Design and construction of raft(mat) foundation
ولك مني خالص الشكر


----------



## عامرمحمد (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمتة و بركاتة
اخي الكريم جعل عملك في ميزان عملك و اسعدك الله في الدارين و شفى الله و الدتك و رفع الله درجتها و عفاه من كل مرض
وجزاك الله الف خير
اخوك في الاسلام د. عامر


----------



## عامرمحمد (15 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم بارك الله في جهدك احتاج اطروحة او بحوث على 
1 -external prestressed of reinforcement concrete structure 
2- external prestressed composite concrete structure 
اخوك د.عامر


----------



## m66666677 (15 مايو 2010)

جلال الله قال:


> اخي العزيز شكرا على تجاوبك السريع ---- حاول ان تجرب بهذه الكلمات
> sandwich panel - wrinkling - buckling
> لانها اساس البحث عندي
> ودعائي لك ولوالدتك بالصحة والعافية


 
اسف جدا ، لم احصل الا على هذه الاطروحة 1980
http://ifile.it/46jf3mu/saaandisssshhh1.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (15 مايو 2010)

محمد صلاح شحات قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يشفي والدتك شفاء خالصا من عنده انه سميع الدعاء
> اولا اريد ان اشكرك على المجهود الرائع واسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> اود ان تفيدني في رساله عن
> ...


 
لا يوجد رسالة من الجامعات المعترف بها عن تصميم عضو معين ، ولكن يوجد فقط دراسة سلوك عضو معين تحت حمل معين


----------



## m66666677 (15 مايو 2010)

chetos2009 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل
> ارجو ان تكون الوالدة قد منّ الله عليها بالشفاء والصحة والعافية
> ارجو ان تزودنى برسالة ماجستير او دكتوراه عن
> Precast Micro Reinforcement Concrete
> وجزاك الله كل خير وادعو الله بالشفاء ودوام الصحة لوالدتك


 

check this out
http://ifile.it/1swqp9d/diccccccckkkkk1.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (15 مايو 2010)

maha kamel قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ادعو الله ان يشفى مرضاكم ومرضنا وجميع مرضى المسلمين جميعا
> ابحث عن اى رسالة ماجستير او دكتوراه عن apply of low_5_for_2005 in construction project


 
I don't have it


----------



## m66666677 (15 مايو 2010)

maha kamel قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ادعو الله ان يشفى مرضاكم ومرضنا وجميع مرضى المسلمين جميعا
> ابحث عن اى رسالة ماجستير او دكتوراه عن apply of low_5_for_2005 in construction project


 
I don't have it
:18:


----------



## جلال الله (15 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> اسف جدا ، لم احصل الا على هذه الاطروحة 1980
> http://ifile.it/46jf3mu/saaandisssshhh1.pdf


 
الله يفرج كربك ويشفي والدتك
شكرا جزيلا هذه الاطروحة قد اضافت لي بعدا اخر في دراستي :28:


----------



## الليبي2008 (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من الله ان تكون السيدة الوالدة قد تعافت داعين الله ان يساعدك على البر بها ويصبغ عليكم الصحة والعافية انه كريم قدير
واطمع فى كرمك ان تزودنى برسالة ماجستير او ابحاث حديثة او حتى دراسات حديثة عن 

analysis of slender composite columns under lateral&cycle loads


----------



## اياد اليوسف (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارغب بالحصول على الاطروحة التالية
c .bedard," nonlinear finite element analysis of concrete structure",phd ,thesis ,imperial college of scince and technology ,university of london ,286pp,1983مع الدعاء الى الوالدة بالصحة والسلامة


----------



## sreem (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو افادتي باطروحات تخص الموضوع التالي
structural analysis for masonary walls for infilled rc frames 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## m66666677 (16 مايو 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ارغب بالحصول على الاطروحة التالية
> c .bedard," nonlinear finite element analysis of concrete structure",phd ,thesis ,imperial college of scince and technology ,university of london ,286pp,1983مع الدعاء الى الوالدة بالصحة والسلامة


 
sorry 
I don't have it


----------



## m66666677 (16 مايو 2010)

sreem قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو افادتي باطروحات تخص الموضوع التالي
> structural analysis for masonary walls for infilled rc frames
> ولك جزيل الشكر


 
ممكن تلخص ما تريد لكلمتين او 3
وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (16 مايو 2010)

الليبي2008 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ارجو من الله ان تكون السيدة الوالدة قد تعافت داعين الله ان يساعدك على البر بها ويصبغ عليكم الصحة والعافية انه كريم قدير
> واطمع فى كرمك ان تزودنى برسالة ماجستير او ابحاث حديثة او حتى دراسات حديثة عن
> 
> analysis of slender composite columns under lateral&cycle loads


 
عندي على مثل هذا العضو ولكن ليس نفس نوع الاحمال


----------



## abdoo_farra (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى , اذا امكن تزويدى بمشروع لرسالة الماجستير عن الاستمرارية للمبانى.
Design building for sustainability

Recycles , Adaptability, Flexibility of the design

Kind regards


----------



## struct-eng (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اولا ندعوا الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يعافى والدتك من مرضهاويغر لها ذنبها 
ثانيا اتمنى ان تزودنى بمواصافات ASTM للحديد ASTM Test E8 و ASTM D638,


----------



## m66666677 (16 مايو 2010)

struct-eng قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا ندعوا الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يعافى والدتك من مرضهاويغر لها ذنبها
> ثانيا اتمنى ان تزودنى بمواصافات ASTM للحديد ASTM Test E8 و ASTM D638,


 
I'm sorry my brother , I can't do this anymore for private reasons


----------



## gadora516 (16 مايو 2010)

ممكن 
bitumen treatment by plastic
اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام . 
و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .
و ارحمها بقدرتك عليها ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..


----------



## struct-eng (17 مايو 2010)

[If u don't mind I need these papers 
Astaneh, A., Bergsma, G. 1992 "Behavior and design of base plates for gravity, wind and seismic loads"

Burda, J.J., and Itani, A.M. (1999), "Studies of Seismic Behavior of steel base plates" Report No. CCEER 99-7, Center for civil engineering earthquake research


----------



## firas114 (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو منك اخي مساعدتي في الحصول على الاطروحة الاتية مع كل الشكر
solution of stress-deformation problemsin soil and rock mechanics using finite element method
اطروحة دكتوراللباحث Desai.C.S لسنة1968


----------



## sreem (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم
أريد اطروحات تخص الموضوع PROPOSED MACRO-MODEL FOR THE ANALYSIS OF INFILLED
FRAME STRUCTURES
و اطرواحات تخص تحليل الاطارات المليئة بالجدارن أي infilled rc frames و اطروحات تخص طرق تمثيل الجدران الحجرية على برامج الحاسب *model masonry wall 

جزاك الله خير وشفا امك ان شاء الله*


----------



## m66666677 (17 مايو 2010)

firas114 قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو منك اخي مساعدتي في الحصول على الاطروحة الاتية مع كل الشكر
> solution of stress-deformation problemsin soil and rock mechanics using finite element method
> اطروحة دكتوراللباحث Desai.C.S لسنة1968


 

هذه الاطروحة التي تريد بالظبط 
لا تنسى الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء ،، لا اريد شكر او اي شئ ، فقط الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء 

http://ifile.it/8tm37c6/uppppppppppp1.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (17 مايو 2010)

struct-eng قال:


> [If u don't mind I need these papers
> Astaneh, A., Bergsma, G. 1992 "Behavior and design of base plates for gravity, wind and seismic loads"
> 
> Burda, J.J., and Itani, A.M. (1999), "Studies of Seismic Behavior of steel base plates" Report No. CCEER 99-7, Center for civil engineering earthquake research


 

I can't upload papers anymore for private reasons
sorry


----------



## m66666677 (17 مايو 2010)

gadora516 قال:


> ممكن
> bitumen treatment by plastic
> اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام .
> و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .
> و ارحمها بقدرتك عليها ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..


 
اذا ممكن تستعمل كلامات دلالية غير هذه ، لاني لم اجد شئ عن الذي كتبته 
هل تقصد معالجة الاسفلت بقطع صغيرة من اطارات السيارات ، لان هذا الموضوع يدرس بكثرة في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية ، لانهم يستفيدوا من اطارات السيارات القديمة بخلطها مع طبقة اساس الرصف ، فاذا اردت مثل هذه عندي الاف البحوث عن هذا 
وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (17 مايو 2010)

abdoo_farra قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى , اذا امكن تزويدى بمشروع لرسالة الماجستير عن الاستمرارية للمبانى.
> Design building for sustainability
> 
> Recycles , Adaptability, Flexibility of the design
> ...


 
Check this out
http://ifile.it/rzmxg91/uppppppppww2.pdf


----------



## سحر اسماعيل بكر (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا طالبة ماجستير /اختصاص ادارة مشاريع بحاجة الى مساعدتكم في موضوع البحث حيث اريد اسم للبحث عن كيفية تقييم مجمع سكني ,اكون شاكرة لمساعدتكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سحر اسماعيل بكر (17 مايو 2010)

optimal utillization of the water resources of euphrates river in iraq للباحث عداي حردان الحديثي ,جامعة اريزونا في امريكا


----------



## لؤي الماحي (17 مايو 2010)

ضروري جداً بارك الله فيك
لو ممكن يا اخي الكريم أن تبحث لي عن رسالة ماجستير ودكتوراة في: 

1. Design of Concrete Structre Building
2. Analysis of Concrete Structure Building


وربنا يشفي والدتك ويبلغها الصحة والعافية


----------



## Laeirj (17 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> اطلب اي رسالة دكتوراة او ماجستير في مجال الهندسة المدنية فقط وستكون عندك في يومين ان شاء الله​
> 
> المطلوب :
> تحديد الموضوع بدقة باللغة الانجلزية
> ...


----------



## المهندس المبتدء (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا محتاج اطروحه على هذا الموضوع ومحتاج برنامج HEC-RAS 4
( evaluating of sediment quantity up stream of Al-meshkab regultor channels)


----------



## الليبي2008 (17 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> عندي على مثل هذا العضو ولكن ليس نفس نوع الاحمال



اسف على تطفلى ارجو ان ترسلها لى جزاء الله خيرا وشفى والدتك


----------



## m66666677 (17 مايو 2010)

Laeirj قال:


> m66666677 قال:
> 
> 
> > اطلب اي رسالة دكتوراة او ماجستير في مجال الهندسة المدنية فقط وستكون عندك في يومين ان شاء الله​
> ...


----------



## m66666677 (17 مايو 2010)

لؤي الماحي قال:


> ضروري جداً بارك الله فيك
> لو ممكن يا اخي الكريم أن تبحث لي عن رسالة ماجستير ودكتوراة في:
> 
> 1. Design of Concrete Structre Building
> ...



There is no any thesis about design or analysis, there is only about study behavior of something under load. 
only those topic in Arabic universities
I don't agree with those topics , if you want know more about design and analysis , read any book about concrete or structural analysis, you will see a lot of things that will help you.
ok


----------



## m66666677 (17 مايو 2010)

سحر اسماعيل بكر قال:


> optimal utillization of the water resources of euphrates river in iraq للباحث عداي حردان الحديثي ,جامعة اريزونا في امريكا



I got it, but I can't upload it for you because it is protected
sorry


----------



## m66666677 (17 مايو 2010)

سحر اسماعيل بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم انا طالبة ماجستير /اختصاص ادارة مشاريع بحاجة الى مساعدتكم في موضوع البحث حيث اريد اسم للبحث عن كيفية تقييم مجمع سكني ,اكون شاكرة لمساعدتكم وجزاكم الله خيرا



Sorry, I can't help you in this area


----------



## ADJI2010 (17 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً على عرضك هذا
*اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام . 
و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .
و ارحمها بقدرتك عليها ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..
اللهم اشفي امي يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها..اللهم امين


----------



## m66666677 (17 مايو 2010)

ADJI2010 قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> 
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً على عرضك هذا
> *اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام .
> ...



You're welcome


----------



## hamadahfz (18 مايو 2010)

اللهم اشفي والدتك شفاء لا تسقم بعده ابدا
يا اخي الفاضل هل اجد عندك بحوث او رسائل في مجال construction management
و جزاك الله خيرا عن هذا المجهود


----------



## whitetayger (18 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> ارجو الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء ، هذا شرطي الوحيد ، ولقد رفعت لك ما اردت
> لا اريد شكر او اي شئ ، فقط الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء
> وشكرا
> http://ifile.it/gunz3kb/wwwww2145662.pdf


 بارك الله فيك
اللهم اشف والدتك شفاءا تاما باذنك يا رب العالمين 
اللهم اشف مرضانا و مرضى المسلمين جميعا باذنك يا رب العالمين


----------



## الصحناوى (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم وبارك فيك واسال الله رب العرش العظيم ان يشفى والدتك شفاءا لايغادر سقما


----------



## الصحناوى (18 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله الخير واريد منك design of high rise buildings(steel&concrete)


----------



## m66666677 (18 مايو 2010)

hamadahfz قال:


> اللهم اشفي والدتك شفاء لا تسقم بعده ابدا
> يا اخي الفاضل هل اجد عندك بحوث او رسائل في مجال construction management
> و جزاك الله خيرا عن هذا المجهود


 
هذا طلبك:77:
http://ifile.it/iwudtla/connnn11.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (18 مايو 2010)

الصحناوى قال:


> جزاك الله الخير واريد منك design of high rise buildings(steel&concrete)


 
يا اخوان ،، 
لا يوجد اطروحة من الجامعات المعترف بها عن تصميم او تحليل 
يوجد فقط دراسة سلوك عضو معين تحت حمل معين 
اي احد يريد كيفية التصميم والتحليل هناك ملايين الكتب التي تتناول هذا الموضوع 
ارجو من الادارة اضافة هذه الملاحظة الى شروط الطلب


----------



## firas114 (18 مايو 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي الكريم ونسال الله اني يشافي والدتكم ويحفظها من كل شر .


----------



## m66666677 (19 مايو 2010)

firas114 قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي الكريم ونسال الله اني يشافي والدتكم ويحفظها من كل شر .


 
شكرا لردك ومرورك :77:


----------



## hamadahfz (19 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> هذا طلبك:77:
> http://ifile.it/iwudtla/connnn11.pdf


 

هل من الممكن ان اثقل عليك و ان اطلب رساله اخري غير هذه


----------



## أبو أدهم المنصورى (19 مايو 2010)

الأخ الكريم
السلام عليكم. أولا نسأل الله لوالدتك العفو و العافيه و الشفاء بإذن الله. 
أرجو المساعده فى إيجادإطروحه حديثه ماجستير أو دكتوراه تحت أو قريب من العنوان التالى:
Effect of water flow through flexible pavement systems
و لك جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## ASHRAF WAJDY (19 مايو 2010)

لو سمحت يا اخي هل يمكن ان تساعدني بإيجاد مواضيع عن:
Slope Stability and Stability
و شفى الله لك والدتك و أمدها بالصحة و العافية و مد لك في عمرها
:75:​


----------



## ASHRAF WAJDY (19 مايو 2010)

عفوا يا أخي كان قصدي
Slope Stability and Stabilization
و لك جزيل الشكر و من القلب دعاء للوالدة الكريمة عافاها الله و حفظها


----------



## m66666677 (19 مايو 2010)

ASHRAF WAJDY قال:


> عفوا يا أخي كان قصدي
> Slope Stability and Stabilization
> و لك جزيل الشكر و من القلب دعاء للوالدة الكريمة عافاها الله و حفظها



This is the best , it's PhD 
http://ifile.it/w4q1sp8/sloopeee 1.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (19 مايو 2010)

أبو أدهم المنصورى قال:


> الأخ الكريم
> السلام عليكم. أولا نسأل الله لوالدتك العفو و العافيه و الشفاء بإذن الله.
> أرجو المساعده فى إيجادإطروحه حديثه ماجستير أو دكتوراه تحت أو قريب من العنوان التالى:
> Effect of water flow through flexible pavement systems
> و لك جزيل الشكر مقدما



This is the best Thesis ever in this topic, it's PhD
http://ifile.it/evktrp6/paveeeeee1112.pdf


----------



## Laeirj (19 مايو 2010)

Laeirj
Water-Related Problems for Concrete Thesis
Civil Engineering Department


----------



## m66666677 (19 مايو 2010)

Laeirj قال:


> Laeirj
> Water-Related Problems for Concrete Thesis
> Civil Engineering Department


Read the requirements first , then ask whatever you want


----------



## ASHRAF WAJDY (19 مايو 2010)

ربي يعطيك الف عافية و يجزيك الثواب و يخلي لك الوالدة و يشفيها و يعافيها و لو سمحت ارجو إن كان ممكنا الحصول على مواضيع عن :
geosynthetic and their applications in geotechnical engineering
ومع الشكر و الامتنان و ربي يحفظ الوالدة و يعافيها


----------



## محمد صلاح شحات (20 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
الاخ العزيز لو سمحت اطلب المساعدة في موضوع
construction of foundation
ولك خالص الدعاء بالشفاء للوالدة


----------



## حسن طاهر (20 مايو 2010)

اذا امكن 
بحث عن شبكات مياه الشرب 
بحث عن استخدام staad pro
في التحليل والتصميم الانشائي
مع الشكر
تقبل الله دعاء الجميع لوالدتك بالشفاء العاجل


----------



## الليبي2008 (20 مايو 2010)

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m66666677 
عندي على مثل هذا العضو ولكن ليس نفس نوع الاحمال 

اسف على تطفلى ارجو ان ترسلها لى جزاء الله خيرا وشفى والدتك


----------



## م/سالي نور (20 مايو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع القيم
لي طلب لو سمحت
أريد أي رسائل ماجستير متاحه عن إستخدام ناتج رماد قش الأرز في الخرسانه 
ولك مني كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## m66666677 (20 مايو 2010)

ASHRAF WAJDY قال:


> ربي يعطيك الف عافية و يجزيك الثواب و يخلي لك الوالدة و يشفيها و يعافيها و لو سمحت ارجو إن كان ممكنا الحصول على مواضيع عن :
> geosynthetic and their applications in geotechnical engineering
> ومع الشكر و الامتنان و ربي يحفظ الوالدة و يعافيها


 
هذه جديدة وعن نفس الموضوع الذي تريد ، 2009
http://ifile.it/ruo1pcs/geooo1234567.pdf
وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (20 مايو 2010)

م/سالي نور قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع القيم
> لي طلب لو سمحت
> أريد أي رسائل ماجستير متاحه عن إستخدام ناتج رماد قش الأرز في الخرسانه
> ولك مني كل الشكر والتقدير


 
الرجاء قراءة شروط الطلب اولا 
وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (20 مايو 2010)

الليبي2008 قال:


> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m66666677
> عندي على مثل هذا العضو ولكن ليس نفس نوع الاحمال
> 
> اسف على تطفلى ارجو ان ترسلها لى جزاء الله خيرا وشفى والدتك


 
اذا ممكن اخي الكريم تذكرني ماذا تريد بالظبط 
وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (20 مايو 2010)

حسن طاهر قال:


> اذا امكن
> بحث عن شبكات مياه الشرب
> بحث عن استخدام staad pro
> في التحليل والتصميم الانشائي
> ...


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط قبل الطلب جيدا 
وعلى فكره ، لا يوجد شئ اسمه اطروحة عن برنامج ستاد برو من الجامعات المعترف بها 
ممكن تجد هذا في بعض الجامعات العربية 
وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (20 مايو 2010)

محمد صلاح شحات قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ العزيز لو سمحت اطلب المساعدة في موضوع
> construction of foundation
> ولك خالص الدعاء بالشفاء للوالدة


 
I don't have it 
sorry


----------



## faiqmohmed (20 مايو 2010)

مرحبا
ان امكن اطروحة او رسالة عن
value engineering


----------



## m66666677 (20 مايو 2010)

faiqmohmed قال:


> مرحبا
> ان امكن اطروحة او رسالة عن
> value engineering



read the requirements


----------



## الليبي2008 (21 مايو 2010)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الليبي2008 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من الله ان تكون السيدة الوالدة قد تعافت داعين الله ان يساعدك على البر بها ويصبغ عليكم الصحة والعافية انه كريم قدير
واطمع فى كرمك ان تزودنى برسالة ماجستير او ابحاث حديثة او حتى دراسات حديثة عن 

analysis of slender composite columns under lateral&cycle loads 

وهذا ردك :عندي على مثل هذا العضو ولكن ليس نفس نوع الاحمال

وانا اتمنى ان ترسلها لى جزاك الله خيرا وشفى والدتك


----------



## m66666677 (21 مايو 2010)

الليبي2008 قال:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الليبي2008
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ارجو من الله ان تكون السيدة الوالدة قد تعافت داعين الله ان يساعدك على البر بها ويصبغ عليكم الصحة والعافية انه كريم قدير
> واطمع فى كرمك ان تزودنى برسالة ماجستير او ابحاث حديثة او حتى دراسات حديثة عن
> ...


 http://ifile.it/ixw6rvp/kkjllo999999.pdf


----------



## sarhn (21 مايو 2010)

*دراسة عن الانابيب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وجزاك الله عنا وعن والدتك كل خير 
ارجومساعدتي في ايجاد دراسة لموصوع تصاميم انابيب محطات ضخ مياه الشرب. ووفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## م/سالي نور (21 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
الأخ الفاضل 
أرجوا منك أن تساعدني في إيجاد أي أبحاث أو رسائل ماجستير عن موضوع
*Effect of Rice StrawAsh on Behavior of Concrete Mixes *​ولك مني جزيل الشكر .


----------



## ASHRAF WAJDY (21 مايو 2010)

ربي يعطيك الف عافية ياأخي و ينور دربك و يوفقك و يجزيك الثواب على مساعدتك و يشفي لك والدتك و يمدها بالصحة و يسبغ عليها ثوب العافية و يمد لك في عمرها وأرجو أن تمدني بمواضيع عن :
finite element modelling and applications in reinforced soils and slopes
و لك مني كل الشكر و التقدير و الدعاء بالصحة و العافية للوالدة الكريمة رعاها الله سبحانه.


----------



## memykool (21 مايو 2010)

hi p


----------



## mohammed roomy (21 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا خريج اريد بحث كامل عن السدود والخزانات


----------



## nasir 8 (21 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
اريد بحث عن 
Lightweight concrete​


----------



## m66666677 (22 مايو 2010)

nasir 8 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
> اريد بحث عن
> Lightweight concrete​


http://ifile.it/8k2vh1s/lllllliii334451.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (22 مايو 2010)

ASHRAF WAJDY قال:


> ربي يعطيك الف عافية ياأخي و ينور دربك و يوفقك و يجزيك الثواب على مساعدتك و يشفي لك والدتك و يمدها بالصحة و يسبغ عليها ثوب العافية و يمد لك في عمرها وأرجو أن تمدني بمواضيع عن :
> finite element modelling and applications in reinforced soils and slopes
> و لك مني كل الشكر و التقدير و الدعاء بالصحة و العافية للوالدة الكريمة رعاها الله سبحانه.



This is the best of the best
http://ifile.it/b4x0gv1/streeessssss1.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (22 مايو 2010)

sarhn قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وجزاك الله عنا وعن والدتك كل خير
> ارجومساعدتي في ايجاد دراسة لموصوع تصاميم انابيب محطات ضخ مياه الشرب. ووفقك الله لكل خير



In English please, so that I can find what you are looking for


----------



## m66666677 (22 مايو 2010)

م/سالي نور قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> الأخ الفاضل
> أرجوا منك أن تساعدني في إيجاد أي أبحاث أو رسائل ماجستير عن موضوع
> *Effect of Rice StrawAsh on Behavior of Concrete Mixes *​ولك مني جزيل الشكر .



I don't have it sorry


----------



## m66666677 (22 مايو 2010)

Don't hesitate to ask for any thesis 

Thanks


----------



## sarhn (22 مايو 2010)

Hello ,Can you please help me to find a course in the design of pipes for drinking water pump station .
Thanks


----------



## GULL BIRD (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك على مجهودك ويارب تشفى والدتك وترجع بالف صحة وسلامة باذنه تعالى
سبق ان طلبت منك اطروحة بعنوان 
mix design of silica fume concreyte 
او 
properties of silica fume concrete
او 
effect of silica fume on fresh and hardened properties

وانت مشكور اجبتني باطروحة لكن هذه الاطروحة كانت بعيدة عن موضوعي 
اتمنى ان تعيد النظر في طلبي مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان 
ودعائي لوالدتك بزوال سقمها وشفائها ان شاء الله


----------



## imortal knight (22 مايو 2010)

مرحبا اخي الكريم ........
احتاج اي اطاريح عن Deep Beam reinforced by CFRP -carbon fiber bar 
عى اني يمنح الله والدتك الصحة والعافية 
مع تحياتي


----------



## ASHRAF WAJDY (22 مايو 2010)

تسلم الأيادي يا أخي و ربنا يكافيك و يوفقك و يشفي لك الوالدة و يديم عليها الصحة و العافية. لو سمحت أريد مساعدتك في الحصول على مواضيع عن 
geotechnical engineering 
و لك كل الشكر و الدعاء المتواصل للوالدة شفاها الله و عافاها


----------



## m66666677 (23 مايو 2010)

ASHRAF WAJDY قال:


> تسلم الأيادي يا أخي و ربنا يكافيك و يوفقك و يشفي لك الوالدة و يديم عليها الصحة و العافية. لو سمحت أريد مساعدتك في الحصول على مواضيع عن
> geotechnical engineering
> و لك كل الشكر و الدعاء المتواصل للوالدة شفاها الله و عافاها


 http://ifile.it/dkicxpy/777hytrfdde.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (23 مايو 2010)

imortal knight قال:


> مرحبا اخي الكريم ........
> احتاج اي اطاريح عن Deep Beam reinforced by CFRP -carbon fiber bar
> عى اني يمنح الله والدتك الصحة والعافية
> مع تحياتي


 http://ifile.it/0t4axpw/mmgfsswq1.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (23 مايو 2010)

GULL BIRD قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لك على مجهودك ويارب تشفى والدتك وترجع بالف صحة وسلامة باذنه تعالى
> سبق ان طلبت منك اطروحة بعنوان
> mix design of silica fume concreyte
> ...


 http://ifile.it/ioc235v/sssss22131ll.pdf


----------



## m talhat (23 مايو 2010)

contorl the temp. of the mass concrete


----------



## يوسف نقد (23 مايو 2010)

quality control at construction projects


----------



## ASHRAF WAJDY (23 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا اخي على كل شيء و ان شاالله تستعيد والدتك صحتها و عافيتها بإذنه تعالى و لو سمحت أريد مساعدتك في الحصول على مواضيع تخص :
FLAC programme in geotechnical engineering 
مع كل الشكر و التقدير و دعاء من القلب للوالدة انعم الله عليها بالصحة و العافية و أطال في عمرها و شفاها


----------



## nasir 8 (23 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

وجزاك الله خيرا على ماتقوم به

اريد المساعدة فى بحث بعنوان Lightweight Concrete​


----------



## دلسبس (23 مايو 2010)

*اطروحة بعنوان fiber ultra high performance concrete*

اطروحة بعنوان fiber ultra high performance concrete
الرجاء ضرورى 
​


----------



## m66666677 (24 مايو 2010)

دلسبس قال:


> اطروحة بعنوان fiber ultra high performance concrete
> 
> الرجاء ضرورى ​


 
الرجاء قراءة شروط الطلب


----------



## m66666677 (24 مايو 2010)

m talhat قال:


> contorl the temp. Of the mass concrete


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط اولا قبل الطلب


----------



## m66666677 (24 مايو 2010)

يوسف نقد قال:


> quality control at construction projects


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط قبل الطلب


----------



## يوسف نقد (24 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> الرجاء قراءة الشروط قبل الطلب



_أسأل الله (صادقاً) ان يجعل الشفاء العاجل لوالدتك ويبلغها تمام الصحة والعافية ....... _


----------



## hedi67 (24 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والدتك تستحق منا الدعاء كأم مريضة وكمسلمة في حاجة لوقوف المسلمين بجوارها
شفى الله سقمها وعظم أجرها وغفر ذنبها ورزقها العافية في دينها وبدنها


----------



## m66666677 (25 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> الرجاء قراءة الشروط قبل الطلب


 
I'm sorry , I couldn't find anything about this topic


----------



## m66666677 (25 مايو 2010)

ASHRAF WAJDY قال:


> مشكور يا اخي على كل شيء و ان شاالله تستعيد والدتك صحتها و عافيتها بإذنه تعالى و لو سمحت أريد مساعدتك في الحصول على مواضيع تخص :
> FLAC programme in geotechnical engineering
> مع كل الشكر و التقدير و دعاء من القلب للوالدة انعم الله عليها بالصحة و العافية و أطال في عمرها و شفاها


 http://ifile.it/vbrxg23/qqqqqqqq12eedsc.pdf


----------



## yasser_goldstone (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اريد عن الخرسانة عالية المقاومة
high strength concrete
ولو فيه بحث عنها بالعربى يا ريت 
... ومشكور مقدما


----------



## دلسبس (25 مايو 2010)

*مشروع تخرجى ultra high performance cocrete*

*_مشروع تخرجى ultra high performance cocrete الرجاء معلومات عنه
*


----------



## زهير موسى (25 مايو 2010)

أرجو أرسال أطروحة الدكتوراه بعنوان Application of artifition intelegent in civil engineering
imperial collage-london 1997


----------



## sarhn (25 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> In English please, so that I can find what you are looking for


الرجاء عدم اهمال طلبي عسى ان يرزقك الله ما تبتغي من خير الدنيا والاخرة 
ومن عليك وعلى والدتك بالصحة والشفاء 
*course in the design of pipes for drinking water pump station *


----------



## atia_092 (25 مايو 2010)

*الى الاخ m66666677*



m66666677 قال:


> اطلب اي رسالة دكتوراة او ماجستير في مجال الهندسة المدنية فقط وستكون عندك في يومين ان شاء الله
> المطلوب :
> تحديد الموضوع بدقة باللغة الانجلزية
> بعد ذلك سيتم رفع الاطروحة على هذه الصفحة قد تستغرق عملية الرفع من يومين الى عشرة ايام
> ...






السلام عليكم 

انشاء الله يتقبل الله دعائى ودعاء عائلتى بالشفاء لوالدتك باذن الله 

ان محتاج رسالة ماجستير بعنوان 
Analysis of the cost structure of a work / Tender work

ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## إبن سليمان (26 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> هذا طلبك ، اتمنى لك كل التوفيق والنجاح:
> http://ifile.it/y537nus/aawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww1.pdf


 
الف شكر على الرد وعلى البحث


----------



## m66666677 (26 مايو 2010)

yasser_goldstone قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد عن الخرسانة عالية المقاومة
> high strength concrete
> ولو فيه بحث عنها بالعربى يا ريت
> ... ومشكور مقدما


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط قبل الطلب


----------



## m66666677 (26 مايو 2010)

sarhn قال:


> الرجاء عدم اهمال طلبي عسى ان يرزقك الله ما تبتغي من خير الدنيا والاخرة
> ومن عليك وعلى والدتك بالصحة والشفاء
> *course in the design of pipes for drinking water pump station *


 
لكي تسهل عملية البحث 
اريد فقط ثلاث كلمات او كلمتين


----------



## m66666677 (26 مايو 2010)

زهير موسى قال:


> أرجو أرسال أطروحة الدكتوراه بعنوان application of artifition intelegent in civil engineering
> imperial collage-london 1997


 
ارجو قراءة الشروط اولا


----------



## atia_092 (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

انشاء الله يتقبل الله دعائى ودعاء عائلتى بالشفاء لوالدتك باذن الله 

ان محتاج رسالة ماجستير بعنوان 
Analysis of the cost structure of a work / Tender work

ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## atia_092 (26 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم 

انشاء الله يتقبل الله دعائى ودعاء عائلتى بالشفاء لوالدتك باذن الله 

ان محتاج رسالة ماجستير بعنوان 
Analysis of the cost structure of a work / Tender work

ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان*​


----------



## atia_092 (26 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم *​ 
*انشاء الله يتقبل الله دعائى ودعاء عائلتى بالشفاء لوالدتك باذن الله *​ 
*ان محتاج رسالة ماجستير بعنوان *
*Analysis of the cost structure of a work / Tender work*​ 
*ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان*​


----------



## tarekkk (26 مايو 2010)

أريد رسالة ماجستير عن الطرق التي يتبعها الملاك لتحديد مدة تنفيذ المشاريع


----------



## tarekkk (26 مايو 2010)

انا محتاج الرسالة التاليه وأرجو توفيرها بأسرع وقت ممكن 
Ways in which the angel to determine the duration of the implementation of Almcharih


----------



## whitetayger (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
معلش هاتقل عليك بطلب تانى لرسالة ماجستير عنوانها
the effect of dredging on water level 
or relation between dredging and navigation


----------



## saraali babiker (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا​اريد معلومات عن الموضوع التالي:
design optimization of beem​


----------



## kebang (26 مايو 2010)

_اذا ممكن اطلب منك مساعدة في الحصول على بحوث مشابهة لهذا الموضوع واتمنى تكون بوجه السرعة قدر الامكان لحاجتي الماسة لها واكون شاكرا تعاونكم معي _

_modal analysis of concrete bridge decks subjected to free __vibration_



_تمنياتي للجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع بالموفقية _​


----------



## Hassan (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد رسائل ماجستير عن self compacting concrete


----------



## m66666677 (26 مايو 2010)

من جديد 
سيتم تجاهل اي طلب غير ملتزم بالشروط المذكورة في اول الصفحة 
وشكرا


----------



## ريعان الحمصي (26 مايو 2010)

أرجو المساعدة في موضوع بحثي في نيل شهادة الماجستير في الهندسة البيئية وعنوان بحثي هو اعادة استخدام المياه الناتجة عن غسيل المرشحات والمرسبات في محطات التنقية(reuse the water cam from wash filters inWater purification station)


----------



## m66666677 (26 مايو 2010)

ريعان الحمصي قال:


> أرجو المساعدة في موضوع بحثي في نيل شهادة الماجستير في الهندسة البيئية وعنوان بحثي هو اعادة استخدام المياه الناتجة عن غسيل المرشحات والمرسبات في محطات التنقية(reuse the water cam from wash filters inwater purification station)


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط اولا 
تلخيص ما تريد بكلمتين او ثلاث ، لكي تسهل عملية البحث


----------



## m66666677 (27 مايو 2010)

اسف جدا يا اخواني 
ولكني قررت الانسحاب ،، لان الابحاث والكتب باللغة الانجليزية لا ترضي البعض 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## Laeirj (27 مايو 2010)

لو سمحت ارجو مساعدتى فى رساله الماجستير بتوفير بحوث مشابهه او مراجع مفيده
عنوان الرساله
_Water-Related Problems for Concrete_
وهى تدرس مشاكل المواصفات او البيئه لخلطه الخرسانه وتحاول تقديم بعض الحلول لدول التى تعانى من هذه المشاكل
وشكرا


----------



## atia_092 (27 مايو 2010)

*انشاء الله يتقبل الله دعائى ودعاء عائلتى بالشفاء لوالدتك باذن الله *


*ان محتاج رسالة ماجستير بعنوان *
*Analysis of the cost structure of a work / Tender work*


*ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان*​


----------



## نبيل جدوع (27 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
مطلوب المساعدة في الحصول على اطاريح في الماجستير او الدكتوراه عن موضوع:
Analysis and Design of Lightweight concrete DEEP BEAMS
مع فائق الشكر والتقدير وجزاكم الله الف خير وبركة ... بريدي الالكتروني هو :

********************

يمنع وضع عناوين البريد الالكتروني في المشاركات

المشرف


----------



## ميرو كيمو (28 مايو 2010)

عزيزى m66666677 اولا اود ان اشكرك بشده على ما تفعله و صدقنى اعتقد انك حظيت بصدقه جارية لعملك القيم هذا و سوف يظل ثوابها يرعاك انت و والدتك شفاها الله و لن يضيع الله مجهوكم الشاق هذ1
ثانيا صدقنى لا تقذف بالحجارة الا الشجرة المثمرة و قد كنت نعم العون و نعم الشخص الصبور فى ما بدأت فلا تحزن واكمل المسيرة و فقك الله
صدقنى لم اتخيل ان تكمل هذا المشوار منذ ان بداته بجد طلعت جامد اوى اوى و ربنا يكرمك و يجازيك خير

اللهم اشفى والدتك و عافيها و جازيها خيرا مما اصابها و اكرمها فى ولدها و ارحمنا بهم و الحقنا و اياهم فى الصالحين

اطلب منك موضوع وربنا يكرمك فيهم و يجازيك عنا خير انت و والدتك
behavior of single pile under inclined oblique load
or behavior of single pile under inclined load near slope
or behavior of single pile located near slope


----------



## ميرو كيمو (28 مايو 2010)

اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام . 

و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .

و ارحمها بقدرتك عليها ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة 

المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..

اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها..اللهم امين


----------



## whitetayger (28 مايو 2010)

whitetayger قال:


> السلام عليكم
> معلش هاتقل عليك بطلب تانى لرسالة ماجستير عنوانها
> the effect of dredging on water level
> or relation between dredging and navigation


 
انا كتبت لحضرتك سطرين حضرتك تختار اى واحد منهم لان ال2 سيان بالنسبة ليا و لو تحب اختصرهم فى كلمات فقط بدون جملة متكاملة مفيش مانع 



m66666677 قال:


> اسف جدا يا اخواني
> ولكني قررت الانسحاب ،، لان الابحاث والكتب باللغة الانجليزية لا ترضي البعض
> وشكرا جزيلا


مش فاهم حضرتك يعنى ايه الابحاث و الكتب باللغة الانجليزية لا ترضى احدا
اولا انت حضرتك بتعمل الموضوع ده لوجه الله تعالى و عشان ترضى ربنا اولا و تساعد بعض الاخوة ليك اللى محتاجين هذه الابحاث و عاجزين عن الوصول اليها 
ثانيا اوعى تمنع نفسك عن عمل الخير بسبب بعض الردوود او بعض الاشخاص اللى يقولوك كلام ميعجبكش لان ساعتها هتبقى انت الخسران مش هم
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## m66666677 (28 مايو 2010)

whitetayger قال:


> انا كتبت لحضرتك سطرين حضرتك تختار اى واحد منهم لان ال2 سيان بالنسبة ليا و لو تحب اختصرهم فى كلمات فقط بدون جملة متكاملة مفيش مانع
> 
> 
> مش فاهم حضرتك يعنى ايه الابحاث و الكتب باللغة الانجليزية لا ترضى احدا
> ...


 
http://ifile.it/tf4psw1/vvvvv1hh.pdf
اذا لم تعجبك اعلمني بذلك


----------



## m66666677 (28 مايو 2010)

ميرو كيمو قال:


> عزيزى m66666677 اولا اود ان اشكرك بشده على ما تفعله و صدقنى اعتقد انك حظيت بصدقه جارية لعملك القيم هذا و سوف يظل ثوابها يرعاك انت و والدتك شفاها الله و لن يضيع الله مجهوكم الشاق هذ1
> ثانيا صدقنى لا تقذف بالحجارة الا الشجرة المثمرة و قد كنت نعم العون و نعم الشخص الصبور فى ما بدأت فلا تحزن واكمل المسيرة و فقك الله
> صدقنى لم اتخيل ان تكمل هذا المشوار منذ ان بداته بجد طلعت جامد اوى اوى و ربنا يكرمك و يجازيك خير
> 
> ...


 
اذا لم تجد طلبك في هذه الرسالة اعلمني بذلك لكي ارفع لك المزيد :20:
http://ifile.it/gca0bof/ppppp1223.pdf


----------



## rawy (28 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وشفا والدتك
معلش اذا هتعبك معي انا ابحث عن 
1-air traffic management
2- bridges approch slab(methods of design ,problems,solutions 
3-bridges open abutment (methods of design ,problems,solutions


----------



## hassanaki (28 مايو 2010)

ارجو رسائل في الهندسة الصحية والبيئية بالانجليزية عن :
- نظم معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي البيولوجية
- تقييم كفاءة محطات المعالجة بنظام الحماة المنشطة


----------



## m66666677 (28 مايو 2010)

rawy قال:


> اخي الكريم جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وشفا والدتك
> معلش اذا هتعبك معي انا ابحث عن
> 1-air traffic management
> 2- bridges approch slab(methods of design ,problems,solutions
> 3-bridges open abutment (methods of design ,problems,solutions


 
هذا طلبك الاول من جامعة اوكلاهوما الامريكية 
http://ifile.it/tmxr2d5/ooooooooo12341.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (28 مايو 2010)

hassanaki قال:


> ارجو رسائل في الهندسة الصحية والبيئية بالانجليزية عن :
> - نظم معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي البيولوجية
> - تقييم كفاءة محطات المعالجة بنظام الحماة المنشطة


 

الرجاء قراءة الشروط قبل الطلب ( في اول الصفحة )
وشكرا


----------



## mr_wan (28 مايو 2010)

report about the control system


----------



## مهندس نجم الدين (28 مايو 2010)

*كيف يتم الطلب*

أنا مهندس إنشائي متخرج عام 92 م وعندي الرغبة في الحصول على الماجستير وأعمل في السعودية ومصمم محترف على ارقى البرامج منتظر أن تدلني على الطريق ولا ينقصني في جميع المجالات الهندسية وخصوصا العمال الإنشائية .


----------



## m66666677 (28 مايو 2010)

مهندس نجم الدين قال:


> أنا مهندس إنشائي متخرج عام 92 م وعندي الرغبة في الحصول على الماجستير وأعمل في السعودية ومصمم محترف على ارقى البرامج منتظر أن تدلني على الطريق ولا ينقصني في جميع المجالات الهندسية وخصوصا العمال الإنشائية .




I will ask you this question
what do you like in civil engineering? if you answer this question, then you can choose in what area that you want to study in and get you degree

Good luck


----------



## مهندس نجم الدين (28 مايو 2010)

أنا منتظر الرد على تسالي .


----------



## KROMOSOM (28 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> اطلب اي رسالة دكتوراة او ماجستير في مجال الهندسة المدنية فقط وستكون عندك في يومين ان شاء الله
> 
> المطلوب :
> تحديد الموضوع بدقة باللغة الانجلزية
> ...


----------



## مسلم البصري (29 مايو 2010)

اللهي وربي وسيدي ومولاي اسألك شفاء والدته العزيزة 
اخي لدي اطروحتين جزاك الله خيرا
وهي كالأتي:
1.Ananthu, K.V., "A Comprehensive Study on the Behaviour of Brick Masonry Wall Supported on Reinforced Concrete Beam" ,M.E. Thesis, Bangalore University, India, June 1992.

2.Venkatesh, M. S., “Finite Element Analysis of the Composite Behaviour of Brick Masonry Walls and Their Supporting R. C. C. Beams”, M. Sc. Thesis, Department of Civil Engineering, U. V. C. E. Bangalore, India, July, 1988.


----------



## مسلم البصري (29 مايو 2010)

ألآخوة المهندسين الأعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل يوجد احد منكم يعمل على برنامج ansysعندي سؤال في هذا البرنامج
كيف لي ان اعمل modelling for brick wall مع interface between the bricks اقصد mortar ارجوكم ساعدوني؟


----------



## m66666677 (29 مايو 2010)

مسلم البصري قال:


> اللهي وربي وسيدي ومولاي اسألك شفاء والدته العزيزة
> اخي لدي اطروحتين جزاك الله خيرا
> وهي كالأتي:
> 1.ananthu, k.v., "a comprehensive study on the behaviour of brick masonry wall supported on reinforced concrete beam" ,m.e. Thesis, bangalore university, india, june 1992.
> ...


 
ليس عندي اي اطروحة من الجامعات الهندية 
فقط الجامعات الامريكية والكندية واليابانية والبريطانية فقط


----------



## omarali (29 مايو 2010)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يشفي والدتك شفاء عاجلا ويبلغها تمام الصحه والعافيه


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (29 مايو 2010)

وفقك الله و حفظك
concrete repairs - analyses & methods


----------



## atia_092 (29 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

انشاء الله يتقبل الله دعائى ودعاء عائلتى بالشفاء لوالدتك باذن الله 

ان محتاج رسالة ماجستير بعنوان 
Analysis of the cost structure of a work / Tender work

ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## atia_092 (29 مايو 2010)

:28:السلام عليكم 

انشاء الله يتقبل الله دعائى ودعاء عائلتى بالشفاء لوالدتك باذن الله 

ان محتاج رسالة ماجستير بعنوان 
Analysis of the cost structure of a work / Tender work

ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## m66666677 (29 مايو 2010)

م.محمدالمحمود قال:


> وفقك الله و حفظك
> concrete repairs - analyses & methods


 http://ifile.it/sutvye5/rrrrr123wwqaqrr.pdf


----------



## rawy (30 مايو 2010)

اسف اذ بعيد طلبي بس عندك بحث عن 
bridges approch slab(methods of design ,problems,solutions


----------



## whitetayger (30 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> http://ifile.it/tf4psw1/vvvvv1hh.pdf
> اذا لم تعجبك اعلمني بذلك


معلش بس الرسالة طلعت بعيدة خالص عن الموضوع اللى انا طالبه فاذا كان فيه حاجة تانية يكون افضل 
dredging - water levels - navigation 
بس الاهم و الموضوع الرئيسى هو dredging و معلش هتعبك معايا تانى
يا رب يا رب يا رب اشفى والدة هذا الأخ الكريم شفاءا نهائيا


----------



## yagoub omer (30 مايو 2010)

shallow and deep piles design,drilling and cocreting


----------



## م.ع. (30 مايو 2010)

*طلب ضروووووووووري*

أخي الكريم طلبت منك أكثر من مرجع سابقاً وللأسف لم تستطع مساعدتي بالموضوع لذا كتبت لك قائمة بعناوين المواضيع التي أحتاجها وأتمنى أن تقدر على مساعدتي في الحصول ولو على واحد منها ولك جزيل الشكر
(مع تمنياتي الصادقة لوالدتك يالشفاء العاجل إن شاء الله)
عناوين المواضيع هي:
_Influence of Non-technical Factors on The Quality of __Embankment Dams_
_Risk Analysis of Slopes and Its Application to Slopes in Canadian Sensitive Clays_.
_Probabilistic Analysis on The Plane Shear Failure Mode_
_The Reliability of Earth Slopes_
_Application of Monte Carlo technique to Slope Stability Analyses_
_A General Probabilistic Analysis for Three DimensionalWedge Failure_
_Probabilistic Stability Analyses of Variable Rock Slope_
_Probabilistic of A Spoil Pile Stability in Strip Coal Mines-Two Technique Compare_
_Managing Risk in Geotechncial Engineering_
_Organizing and Evaluating Uncertainty in geotechnical Engineering_
_Performance in Geotechnical Predictions_​_ملاحظة: صحيح أن طلباتي كثيرة وستأخذ من وقتك لكن أنت كريم وأنا والله بستاهل, وكمان دعواتي بإذن الله مستجابة........وشكراً في جميع الأحوال_​


----------



## arch2007 (30 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اتمنى للوالدة الشفاء العاجل وان تقر عينها بابنائها 
آمل ان تجد رسائلا قريبة من هذه :10:​*Applications of Structural Optimization *

or

Optimization of cost of Structurs 
والله الموفق​


----------



## m66666677 (31 مايو 2010)

arch2007 قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> اتمنى للوالدة الشفاء العاجل وان تقر عينها بابنائها
> آمل ان تجد رسائلا قريبة من هذه :10:​*Applications of Structural Optimization *
> ...



I am sorry my brother, I couldn't find anything about these topics
Can you please use different words? so that I can find them


----------



## m66666677 (31 مايو 2010)

م.ع. قال:


> أخي الكريم طلبت منك أكثر من مرجع سابقاً وللأسف لم تستطع مساعدتي بالموضوع لذا كتبت لك قائمة بعناوين المواضيع التي أحتاجها وأتمنى أن تقدر على مساعدتي في الحصول ولو على واحد منها ولك جزيل الشكر
> (مع تمنياتي الصادقة لوالدتك يالشفاء العاجل إن شاء الله)
> عناوين المواضيع هي:
> _Influence of Non-technical Factors on The Quality of __Embankment Dams_
> ...




Those are exactly what you are looking for
Good luck my brother

http://ifile.it/kpwvdzi/gg129984hggf.PDF
http://ifile.it/esfv5gx/a11111rew1aq.PDF
http://ifile.it/0o9nv5i/1111qqawsseqq.PDF
http://ifile.it/0h2cmge/2225trrfe52.PDF


----------



## m66666677 (31 مايو 2010)

yagoub omer قال:


> shallow and deep piles design,drilling and cocreting




Read the requirements

:56:


----------



## anass81 (31 مايو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> اسف جدا يا اخواني
> ولكني قررت الانسحاب ،، لان الابحاث والكتب باللغة الانجليزية لا ترضي البعض
> وشكرا جزيلا


 
السلام عليكم

بارك الله في مجهودك وعملك العظيم الذي تقوم به أخي الكريم وشفى وعافى لك والدتك الكريمة , أرجو منك المزيد من الصبر على طلبات الزملاء الكرام واحتسب أجرك على الله.

وتقبل تحياتي....


----------



## m66666677 (31 مايو 2010)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بارك الله في مجهودك وعملك العظيم الذي تقوم به أخي الكريم وشفى وعافى لك والدتك الكريمة , أرجو منك المزيد من الصبر على طلبات الزملاء الكرام واحتسب أجرك على الله.
> 
> وتقبل تحياتي....




Thank you my brother 
I will try to be more patient

:84:


----------



## yagoub omer (31 مايو 2010)

shallow and deep piles design,drilling,concreting
اريد بحث ماجستير للموضوع المذكور
م/أبو عمر


----------



## ميرو كيمو (31 مايو 2010)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرو كيمو 

 
_عزيزى m66666677 اولا اود ان اشكرك بشده على ما تفعله و صدقنى اعتقد انك حظيت بصدقه جارية لعملك القيم هذا و سوف يظل ثوابها يرعاك انت و والدتك شفاها الله و لن يضيع الله مجهوكم الشاق هذ1
ثانيا صدقنى لا تقذف بالحجارة الا الشجرة المثمرة و قد كنت نعم العون و نعم الشخص الصبور فى ما بدأت فلا تحزن واكمل المسيرة و فقك الله
صدقنى لم اتخيل ان تكمل هذا المشوار منذ ان بداته بجد طلعت جامد اوى اوى و ربنا يكرمك و يجازيك خير

اللهم اشفى والدتك و عافيها و جازيها خيرا مما اصابها و اكرمها فى ولدها و ارحمنا بهم و الحقنا و اياهم فى الصالحين

اطلب منك موضوع وربنا يكرمك فيهم و يجازيك عنا خير انت و والدتك
behavior of single pile under inclined oblique load
or behavior of single pile under inclined load near slope
or behavior of single pile located near slope_

_عزيزى m66666677 اولا اود ان اشكرك بشده على ما تفعله و صدقنى اعتقد انك حظيت بصدقه جارية لعملك القيم هذا و سوف يظل ثوابها يرعاك انت و والدتك شفاها الله و لن يضيع الله مجهوكم الشاق هذ1
ثانيا صدقنى لا تقذف بالحجارة الا الشجرة المثمرة و قد كنت نعم العون و نعم الشخص الصبور فى ما بدأت فلا تحزن واكمل المسيرة و فقك الله
صدقنى لم اتخيل ان تكمل هذا المشوار منذ ان بداته بجد طلعت جامد اوى اوى و ربنا يكرمك و يجازيك خير

اللهم اشفى والدتك و عافيها و جازيها خيرا مما اصابها و اكرمها فى ولدها و ارحمنا بهم و الحقنا و اياهم فى الصالحين

اطلب منك موضوع وربنا يكرمك فيهم و يجازيك عنا خير انت و والدتك
behavior of single pile under inclined oblique load
or behavior of single pile under inclined load near slope
or behavior of single pile located near slope_
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرو كيمو 

 
_عزيزى m66666677 اولا اود ان اشكرك بشده على ما تفعله و صدقنى اعتقد انك حظيت بصدقه جارية لعملك القيم هذا و سوف يظل ثوابها يرعاك انت و والدتك شفاها الله و لن يضيع الله مجهوكم الشاق هذ1
ثانيا صدقنى لا تقذف بالحجارة الا الشجرة المثمرة و قد كنت نعم العون و نعم الشخص الصبور فى ما بدأت فلا تحزن واكمل المسيرة و فقك الله
صدقنى لم اتخيل ان تكمل هذا المشوار منذ ان بداته بجد طلعت جامد اوى اوى و ربنا يكرمك و يجازيك خير

اللهم اشفى والدتك و عافيها و جازيها خيرا مما اصابها و اكرمها فى ولدها و ارحمنا بهم و الحقنا و اياهم فى الصالحين

اطلب منك موضوع وربنا يكرمك فيهم و يجازيك عنا خير انت و والدتك
behavior of single pile under inclined oblique load
or behavior of single pile under inclined load near slope
or behavior of single pile located near slope_


اذا لم تجد طلبك في هذه الرسالة اعلمني بذلك لكي ارفع لك المزيد 


لاخ الفاضل الف شكر على الالملف وبرجاء التكرم و ارسال اى بحث متعلق بالخوازيق الراسية المتعرضة لاحمال مائلة piles under inclined load و لسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## m66666677 (31 مايو 2010)

ميرو كيمو قال:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرو كيمو
> 
> 
> _عزيزى m66666677 اولا اود ان اشكرك بشده على ما تفعله و صدقنى اعتقد انك حظيت بصدقه جارية لعملك القيم هذا و سوف يظل ثوابها يرعاك انت و والدتك شفاها الله و لن يضيع الله مجهوكم الشاق هذ1_
> ...


 
هذا طلبك :56:

http://ifile.it/e1540no/123ewdgghdvbmkio.pdf


----------



## صفي الدين (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً على عرضك هذا برجاء التكرم ببحث دكتوراه او ماجستير لهذا الموضوع
numerical model for partially penetrated dewatering wells
اللهم اشف انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفاؤك شفاء لايغادر سقما ولجميع مرضانا ومرضي المسلمين امين


----------



## زهير موسى (31 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير وأتمنى من كل قلبى من الله الشفاء التام الكامل لوالدتك ومن بعد لكل مرضى المسلمين و ما زلت أنتظر و موضوعى هو أضروحة الدكتوراه بعنوان
applications of artifical intelegant in civil engineering 
مع فائق الشكر


----------



## m66666677 (31 مايو 2010)

صفي الدين قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً على عرضك هذا برجاء التكرم ببحث دكتوراه او ماجستير لهذا الموضوع
> numerical model for partially penetrated dewatering wells
> اللهم اشف انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفاؤك شفاء لايغادر سقما ولجميع مرضانا ومرضي المسلمين امين




please 
make it two or three words


----------



## m66666677 (31 مايو 2010)

زهير موسى قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير وأتمنى من كل قلبى من الله الشفاء التام الكامل لوالدتك ومن بعد لكل مرضى المسلمين و ما زلت أنتظر و موضوعى هو أضروحة الدكتوراه بعنوان
> applications of artifical intelegant in civil engineering
> مع فائق الشكر




Please make it two or three words


----------



## فادي مكارم (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
محتاج لورقة البحث التالية إن أمكن و شكرا جزيلا لك:

Title:
Elevated Temperature Properties of ASTM A992 Steel

Authors: 
Guanyu Hu,1 Mohammed Ali Morovat,2 Jinwoo Lee,3 Eric Schell,4 and Michael Engelhardt5


ASCE 2009


----------



## nasir 8 (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الكبير

اريد بحث بعنوان : 
Comparison between results of destructive test and nondestructive test of beam ,(Core test &Hammertest ) as an example 
او اى بحث قريب من هذا العنوان 
ندعو الله ان يمن بالشفاء العاجل للوالدة ويمنحها الصحة والعافية​


----------



## مسلم البصري (1 يونيو 2010)

أخي الكريم اسال من الله جل وعلا الشفاء لوالدتك الكريمة
سيدي ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على اي ورقة او رساله او اطروحة تتعلق بالموضوعين التاليين:
1-brick wall on reinforced concrete beam
2-composite action of brick wall-beam system
أني طالب دكتوراة هندسة مدنية واطروحتي تدور حول brick wall on reinforced cocrete beam أرجو منك مساعدتي بأيجاد اي رساله او اطروحة تتعلق بهذا الموضوع وانا ساكون ممتنا لك علدوام


----------



## مسلم البصري (1 يونيو 2010)

ممكن اي رسالة او اطروحة او ورقة حول الموضوع التالي:
Brick Wall on Reinforced concrete Beam
او حول الموضوع:
Composite Action of Brick Wall-Beam System

اكون ممنون لك جدا وشافى وعافى الله والدتك العزيزة


----------



## صفي الدين (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
عزيزى m66666677 اولا اود ان اشكرك بشده على ما تفعله و صدقنى اعتقد انك حظيت بصدقه جارية لعملك القيم هذا و سوف يظل ثوابها يرعاك انت و والدتك شفاها الله و لن يضيع الله مجهوكم الشاق هذ1
ربنا يكرمك و يجازيك خير ,نسأل الله ان يشفى والدتك ويعافيها ويجزيها خيرا مما اصابها ويكرمها فى ولدها
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً على عرضك هذا برجاء التكرم ببحث دكتوراه او ماجستير لهذا الموضوع
Numerical model for partially penetrated dewatering wells

بارك الله في مجهودك وعملك العظيم الذي تقوم به أخي الكريم وشفى وعافى لك والدتك الكريمة , طلبات الزملاء الكرام واحتسب أجرك على الله
. اللهم اشف انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفاؤك شفاء لايغادر سقما ولجميع مرضانا ومرضي المسلمين امين

أرجو منك المزيد من الصبر على
وتقبل تحياتي....


----------



## صفي الدين (1 يونيو 2010)

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهير موسى مشاهدة المشاركات
جزاك الله كل الخير وأتمنى من كل قلبى من الله الشفاء التام الكامل لوالدتك ومن بعد لكل مرضى المسلمين و ما زلت أنتظر و موضوعى هو أضروحة الدكتوراه بعنوان
applications of artifical intelegant in civil engineering
مع فائق الشكر

Please make it two or three words


you can use Dewatering : deep well: partially enetrated


----------



## عامرمحمد (1 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم جزاك الله خير الجزاء و بارك الله فيك و من امثالك
اخي الكريم من له ولد بار بوالدته مثلك كان حقيقا ان يفخر بك
اخي الكريم ادعوا الله العظيم باسمه الاعظم الشافي المعافي ان يشفي والدتك و جميع المسلمين امين يارب العالمين
اخي الكريم احتاج اي اطروحة حول 
External prestress composite beam
مع تحياتي
د.عامر


----------



## m66666677 (1 يونيو 2010)

صفي الدين قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً على عرضك هذا برجاء التكرم ببحث دكتوراه او ماجستير لهذا الموضوع
> numerical model for partially penetrated dewatering wells
> اللهم اشف انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفاؤك شفاء لايغادر سقما ولجميع مرضانا ومرضي المسلمين امين


 
:20:

http://ifile.it/vnkdc7u/22dddddddddd1.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

صفي الدين قال:


> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهير موسى مشاهدة المشاركات
> جزاك الله كل الخير وأتمنى من كل قلبى من الله الشفاء التام الكامل لوالدتك ومن بعد لكل مرضى المسلمين و ما زلت أنتظر و موضوعى هو أضروحة الدكتوراه بعنوان
> applications of artifical intelegant in civil engineering
> ...



:20:
http://ifile.it/nku2vi3/hhhhhhhh2ppolkmmi.PDF


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

عامرمحمد قال:


> اخي الكريم جزاك الله خير الجزاء و بارك الله فيك و من امثالك
> اخي الكريم من له ولد بار بوالدته مثلك كان حقيقا ان يفخر بك
> اخي الكريم ادعوا الله العظيم باسمه الاعظم الشافي المعافي ان يشفي والدتك و جميع المسلمين امين يارب العالمين
> اخي الكريم احتاج اي اطروحة حول
> ...



Can you please use different words ? because I couldn't find anything about these words that you wrote


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

مسلم البصري قال:


> ممكن اي رسالة او اطروحة او ورقة حول الموضوع التالي:
> Brick Wall on Reinforced concrete Beam
> او حول الموضوع:
> Composite Action of Brick Wall-Beam System
> ...



I am sorry my brother, I couldn't find anything about this
You can use different words, so that I can find them 

Thanks


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

nasir 8 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الكبير
> 
> اريد بحث بعنوان :
> ...



Please make it two or three words
so that I can find them easily


----------



## marcofouad (2 يونيو 2010)

pleaz i want master paper on this subject(behavior of r.c. flexible floor under seismic loads)


----------



## قطوسو (2 يونيو 2010)

الأخ المـهـنـدس أبـو الحـلـول السـلام عليكـم ، أنـا محـتـاجـة إلى رسالة ماجستير أو أطـروحـة دكتوراة حـول :
*Assessment of shear strength of reinforced concrete beams by different codes *
*المهـم أن تحتـوى على نتـائج اخـتـبارات قـص لكـمـرات خـرسـانـيـة مـسلحـة (غير مـسبقـة الاجـهـاد)*
*وكلمـا كـان عـدد العـينـات أكـثـر كـان ذلك أفضـل (وإذا أمكـن أكـثـر مـن رسـالـة تتـحـدث عـن القص فى الكمـرات الخـرسانية المـسلحـة أوأى مـراجـع أخـرى, وشكـر مـقـدمـا. *


----------



## قطوسو (2 يونيو 2010)

أسفـة كنت أعـتقـد أن المهـنـدس أبو الحـلول هـو المـشرف الوحـيـد على هـذه الصفحـة ، ولـذا أحى المهنـدسين 
 أبو بكر ، anass81 ، سنا الإسلام ، و أقـول لهم صـاحب الحـاجـة أرعـن فسـامحـونـا .


----------



## قطوسو (2 يونيو 2010)

:87:. أبو بكر ، أبو الحلول ،anass81 ، سنا الإسلام : هـل وصلكم طلبى


----------



## قطوسو (2 يونيو 2010)

رسـالـة لاتبقـى ظـاهـرة ، لـمـاذا ؟


----------



## قطوسو (2 يونيو 2010)

القص فى الكمـرات الخـرسـانـيـة


----------



## مسلم البصري (2 يونيو 2010)

ممكن هذه الاطروحتين الله يخليك وعافي ويشافي والدتك
Asteris, P. G. ‘_Analysis of Anisotropic Nonlinear Masonry’_ PhD thesis, Dept. of Civ.
Engrg., National Technical University of Athens, Greece, 2000


Tzamtzis, A. D., _‘Dynamic Finite Element Analysis of Complex Discontinuous and_
_Jointed Structural Systems using Interface Elements’_, PhD Thesis, Department of Civil Engineering, QMWC, University of London, 1994.


----------



## amrnijad (2 يونيو 2010)

لوتكرمت أطروحة دكتوراة أو رسالة ماجستير عن
overall stability of structure during progressive collapse
أو أي أطروحات عن الoverall stability
الله يجزيك الخير عن كل ماتقدمه


----------



## مسلم البصري (2 يونيو 2010)

الله يوفقك في الدنيا والاخرة ممكن هذه البحوث ارجوك ساعدني:
Chan, S. K., and Tuba, I. S., 'A Finite Element Method for Contact Problems of Solid
Bodies - Part I. Theory and Validation', Int. Journal of Mechanical Sciences, Vol. 13,
1971, pp. 615-625.



Arya, S. K., and Hegemier, G. A., 'Finite Element Method for Interface Problems',
Journal of the Structural Division, Proc. ASCE, Vol. 108, No ST2, 1982, pp. 327-342.


Syrmakezis, C. A., Asteris, P. G. ‘Design Recommendations for Masonry Walls Under Vertical Concentrated Loads’, Proceedings of the 8th North American Masonry Conference, Austin, Texas, USA, 1999, pp. 623-634.


Syrmakezis, C. A., Asteris, P. G. ‘Masonry Failure Criterion Under Biaxial Stress
State’, Journal Of Materials in Civil Engineering, ASCE, Vol. 13, Issue 1, 2001, pp. 58-64.



Tsuta, T., and Yamaji, S., 'Finite Element Analysis of Contact Problems', Theory and
Practice in Finite Element Structural Analysis', University of Tokyo Press, Tokyo,
Japan, 1973, pp.



Tzamtzis, A. D, and Nath, B., ‘Application of a Three-dimensional Interface Element to Non-linear Static and Dynamic Finite Element Analysis of Discontinuous Systems’, Engineering Systems Design and Analysis Conference, ASME, Vol. 1, 1992, pp. 219-222.







​


----------



## لؤي الماحي (2 يونيو 2010)

أتمني الشفاء مرة أخري لوالدتك

أرجو يا اخي الكريم ان تبحث لي عن الأتي:
1. design & Analysis of Raft Foundation
2. Design & Analysis under Loading for Flat Slab
3. Design For Columns Under Loading
4. Design & Analysis for Beams Under loading


----------



## هانى الشام (2 يونيو 2010)

*اريد رسال ماجستير او دكتوراة عن إدارة الجودة عربى*

اريد رسال ماجستير او دكتوراة عن إدارة الجودة عربى فى اى مجال


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

قطوسو قال:


> أسفـة كنت أعـتقـد أن المهـنـدس أبو الحـلول هـو المـشرف الوحـيـد على هـذه الصفحـة ، ولـذا أحى المهنـدسين
> أبو بكر ، anass81 ، سنا الإسلام ، و أقـول لهم صـاحب الحـاجـة أرعـن فسـامحـونـا .



Read the requirements first, then ask for anything


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

هانى الشام قال:


> اريد رسال ماجستير او دكتوراة عن إدارة الجودة عربى فى اى مجال



Read the requirements first


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

مسلم البصري قال:


> الله يوفقك في الدنيا والاخرة ممكن هذه البحوث ارجوك ساعدني:
> Chan, S. K., and Tuba, I. S., 'A Finite Element Method for Contact Problems of Solid
> Bodies - Part I. Theory and Validation', Int. Journal of Mechanical Sciences, Vol. 13,
> 1971, pp. 615-625.
> ...




This page is not for journals


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

قطوسو قال:


> :87:. أبو بكر ، أبو الحلول ،anass81 ، سنا الإسلام : هـل وصلكم طلبى



Read the requirements first


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

قطوسو قال:


> القص فى الكمـرات الخـرسـانـيـة



don't repeat you request 
ok


----------



## زهير موسى (2 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الكريم لم أفهم ماذا تعنى ب 
Please make it two or three word


----------



## abu Habib (2 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وشفى لك والدتك كنت طلبت قبلا ولم اجد الطلب وقد كان 
copmarison for the design for flat plate between ACI 318, BS8110 and EC2


----------



## abu Habib (2 يونيو 2010)

اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام . 
و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .
و ارحمها بقدرتك عليها ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..
اللهم اشفي امي يا ارحم الراحمين​


----------



## abu Habib (2 يونيو 2010)

*ربنا يعجل الشفاء للوالده ومشكور على المجهود المبذول*



*اطلب بحث ماجستير بعنوان *
*comparison of reinforced concrete slab design with different codes of practice*​


----------



## hamadahfz (2 يونيو 2010)

اللهم لا شفاء الا شفاءك فاشفها شفاء لا تسقم بعده ابدا

ارجو ان يتوافر لديك رساله ماجستير عن
construction management
or
projects management

و للوالده منا خالص الدعاء و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## nasir 8 (2 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> Please make it two or three words
> so that I can find them easily


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ندعو ونتضرع للمولى عز وجل ان يمن بالشفاء على والدتك 
اريد بحث بعنوان : comparison between destructive test and nondestructive test

وجزاك الله خيرا وربنا يشفى والدتك


----------



## nasir 8 (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخى الكريم ربنا يديك العافية ويصبرك على تحمل طلباتنا 
كما اننا ندعو الله تبارك وتعالى ان يمن بالشفاء العاجل لوالدتك 
اريد بحث بعنوان : 



Cracking & Deflection Of R.C Model Beams Including Additives


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

nasir 8 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اخى الكريم ربنا يديك العافية ويصبرك على تحمل طلباتنا
> كما اننا ندعو الله تبارك وتعالى ان يمن بالشفاء العاجل لوالدتك
> اريد بحث بعنوان :
> ...



This is the only one that I have 
http://ifile.it/2gqexpz/12www111111.PDF


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

hamadahfz قال:


> اللهم لا شفاء الا شفاءك فاشفها شفاء لا تسقم بعده ابدا
> 
> ارجو ان يتوافر لديك رساله ماجستير عن
> construction management
> ...




http://ifile.it/dt0peng/33333kkijjuf8.PDF


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

abu Habib قال:


> *ربنا يعجل الشفاء للوالده ومشكور على المجهود المبذول*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please Please
use two or three words


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

زهير موسى قال:


> الاخ الكريم لم أفهم ماذا تعنى ب
> Please make it two or three word




when you want something from me , please write two or three words about what you need , so that I can search easily

I am sorry 
I don't Arabic Keyboard right now

sorry


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

abu Habib قال:


> *ربنا يعجل الشفاء للوالده ومشكور على المجهود المبذول*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please don't repeat your request 
Thanks


----------



## hamadahfz (2 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> http://ifile.it/dt0peng/33333kkijjuf8.pdf



اخي الكريم
عل من الممكن ان اطمع في رساله اخري لأن هذه بعيده عن ما اريده اذا لم يكن في ذلك تعبا لك


----------



## عامرمحمد (2 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم ادعو العزيز الكريم ان يشفي و يعافي والدتك
اي اطروحة و بحوث
external prestressed beam
د.عامر


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

hamadahfz قال:


> اخي الكريم
> عل من الممكن ان اطمع في رساله اخري لأن هذه بعيده عن ما اريده اذا لم يكن في ذلك تعبا لك




Can you please be more specific about your request? so that I can find what you are looking for

Thanks


----------



## م.ع. (2 يونيو 2010)

ألف شكرررررررررررررررر لك أخي الكريم
اللهم إني أسألك دوام النجاة من كل بلية لكل المسلمين والمسلمات, وأسألك للمرضى دوام العافية, وأسألك تمام العافية, يا رب العالمين
سبحان المفرِّج عن كل مهموم, سبحان المنفِّس عن كل مكروب مديون, سبحان من جعل خزائنه بين الكاف والنون " إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئاً أن يقول له كن فيكون" يامفرِّج الهمِّ فرِّج * يامفرِّج الهمِّ فرِّج * يامفرِّج الهمِّ فرِّج* فرِّج عن عبادك همهم وغمهم فرجاً عاجلاً برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين * وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلَّم.​


----------



## م.ع. (2 يونيو 2010)

*رجاء خاص*

أخي الكريم أتمنى أن توصي للوالدة بأن تقرأ سورة يس والآيات السبع المنجيات كل ليلة وتتكل على الله.
السبع آيات المنجيات:
_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
" قل لن يصيبنا إلا ما كتب الله لنا * هو مولانا * وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون"

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
"وإن يمسسك بضرٍّ فلا كاشف له إلا هو * وإن يردك بخيرٍ فلا رادَّ لفضله * يصيب به من يشاء من عباده * وهو الغفور الرحيم"

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
" وما من دابةٍ في الأرض إلا على الله رزقها * ويعلم مستقرَّها ومستودعها * كلٌّ في كتابٍ مبين"

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
" إني توكلت على الله ربي وربكم* ما من دابةٍ إلا هو آخذٌ بناصيتها * إنَّ ربي على صراطٍ مستقيم"

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
" وكأيِّن من دابةٍ لا تحمل رزقها * الله يرزقها وإياكم * وهو السميع العليم"

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
" ما يفتح الله للناس من رحمةٍ فلا ممسِك لها * وما يمسك فلا مرسِل له من بعده * وهو العزيز الحكيم"

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
ولئن سألتهم من خلق السموات والأرض ليقولن الله * قل أفرأيتم ما تدعون من دون الله * إن أرادني الله بضرٍّ هل هنَّ كاشفاتُ ضره * أو أرادني برحمةٍ هل هنَّ ممسكاتُ رحمته * قل حسبي الله * عليه يتوكل المتوكلون"​


----------



## m66666677 (3 يونيو 2010)

م.ع. قال:


> أخي الكريم أتمنى أن توصي للوالدة بأن تقرأ سورة يس والآيات السبع المنجيات كل ليلة وتتكل على الله.
> السبع آيات المنجيات:
> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
> " قل لن يصيبنا إلا ما كتب الله لنا * هو مولانا * وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون"​
> ...


 

لا تستطيع ان تقرأ من القران ، لانها مريضة ، 
وشكرا جزيلا ، ساوصي احد يقرا وهي ترد 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## الوهم المتبدد (3 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم:
ممكن أن تساعدني في موضوع semi rigid connections ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## m66666677 (3 يونيو 2010)

الوهم المتبدد قال:


> السلام عليكم:
> ممكن أن تساعدني في موضوع semi rigid connections ولك جزيل الشكر


 

:20:
http://ifile.it/57qxowu/eewqqasqq1.pdf


----------



## hamadahfz (3 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> Can you please be more specific about your request? so that I can find what you are looking for
> Thanks


السلام عليكم يا اخي الكريم
يمكنك البحث في اي من رؤوس الموضوعات التاليه فكلها تصلح لاستخدامها في بحثي:
Management in Organisation 
-Construction Finance Management 
- Construction Personnel Management 
-Contracts Management 
- Projects Formulation & Appraisal 
-Projects Planning and Control 
-Construction Quality, Safety 
and Environment
-Project Risk Management 
-Materials and Logistics Management


----------



## yagoub omer (3 يونيو 2010)

shallow and deep piles design,drilling,concreting
أخي العزيز سبق وأن طلبت هذا الموضوع فاعني عليه 
وربنا يجزيك خيرا و يبارك لك في أهلك وأولادك ويجعلك من الصالحين.
أرجو الاهتمام بموضوعي و جزاك الله خيرا
م/أبو عمر


----------



## مسلم البصري (3 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اني ادعو لوالدتك بالشفاء العاجل واقول لك الله يوفقك العى عمل الخير هذا اخي العزيز ممكن هذه الاطروحة:
(Analysis of anisotropic nonlinear masonry) 
للباحث Asteris, P. G.
في Department of Civil Engineering, National Technical University of Athens, Greece,2000


----------



## hamza86 (3 يونيو 2010)

salam 3alaikom akhi je cherche un PFE sur le dimensionnement des semelles sur sols gonflants.merci d'avance


----------



## m66666677 (3 يونيو 2010)

hamza86 قال:


> salam 3alaikom akhi je cherche un PFE sur le dimensionnement des semelles sur sols gonflants.merci d'avance



I can't understand french language
sorry


----------



## حلمي الجوهي (3 يونيو 2010)

اخي الغزيز
انا ابحث عن موضيع مره شائك وهو متى يكون الحكم على الاساس من انه مرن او جاسئالاساس الحصيري الببشه والاساسات المشتركه مع العلم من انني بحث كثيرا ولاكن لم اجد شيئا 
فلو تكرمت في ايجاد اي شي عن الموضوع فلك جزيل الشكروالعرفان 
اخيك المهندس : حلمي الجوهي


----------



## nasir 8 (3 يونيو 2010)

السلا عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخى الكريم :
ندعو الله تعالى ومع اطلالة يوم الجمعة المبارك ان يستجيب لدعاءنا بشفاء والدتك 
اريد بحوث بالعناوين :
Concrete Mix Design By Using American Cod -1 
2- Concrete Mix Design By Usin British Code 
3-(Concrete Mix Design By Using Admixture(Gum Arabic 
وببركة خير الايام عند الله تعالى ندعوهو ان يصبغ نعمة العافية والشفاء لوالدتك انه قريب مجيب للدعاء 
ونرجو من جميع الاخوة الاعضاء الدعاء لوالدته بالشفاء فى هذا اليوم المبارك


----------



## red bired (3 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
من فضلكم اريد بحت او دراسة حول نفادية الخرسانة (المشاكل وتايرتها علي مقاومة الخرسنة ) سواء باللغتين (العربي والانجليزي )


----------



## m66666677 (4 يونيو 2010)

red bired قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من فضلكم اريد بحت او دراسة حول نفادية الخرسانة (المشاكل وتايرتها علي مقاومة الخرسنة ) سواء باللغتين (العربي والانجليزي )


 
اخي الكريم الرجاء قراءة الشروط قبل الطلب ، 
من ضمن الشروط هو ان تحدد موضوعك بدقة باللغة الانجليزية لكي اكون قادر على بحث ما تريد ، وان تحدد موضوعك بكلمتين او ثلاث كلمات 

شكرا


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (4 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> تفضل اخي ،، هذه الاطروحة على نفس الموضوع الذي طلبته حضرتك .
> 
> هذه الرسالة مقدمة كاحدى متطلبات نيل درحة الدكتوراة من جامعة كاليفورنيا الامريكية
> رابط التحميل :
> ...


----------



## rawy (4 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم جزاك الله عنا خير وشفا والدتك من كل سقم
اذا عندك اكثر من بحث او رسالة عن هذا الموضوع اكون شاكر
airside managment


----------



## المؤمل2 (4 يونيو 2010)

*طلب رسالة ماجستير*

السلام عليكم 
اللهم شافي كل مريض بمريض كربلاء زين العابدين امام المسلمين وخصوصا صاحب الطلب 
اعني والدة الاخ العزيز
لذلك انا بحاجه لرسالة ماجستير في ادارة المشاريع الهندسيه حول اي موضوع متوفر لديك بهذا الخصوص والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## m66666677 (4 يونيو 2010)

المؤمل2 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اللهم شافي كل مريض بمريض كربلاء زين العابدين امام المسلمين وخصوصا صاحب الطلب
> اعني والدة الاخ العزيز
> لذلك انا بحاجه لرسالة ماجستير في ادارة المشاريع الهندسيه حول اي موضوع متوفر لديك بهذا الخصوص والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة



Write your request in English please 
just two to three words

Thanks my brother


----------



## m66666677 (4 يونيو 2010)

rawy قال:


> اخي الكريم جزاك الله عنا خير وشفا والدتك من كل سقم
> اذا عندك اكثر من بحث او رسالة عن هذا الموضوع اكون شاكر
> airside managment




I couldn't find anything about this topic
are you sure from the spelling? make sure


----------



## الوهم المتبدد (4 يونيو 2010)

إن لله عبادا يمشون في حوائج الناس اولئك الآمنون المطمئنون يوم القيامة 
شكرا أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## لطفي المصراتي (4 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أرجو المساعدة ...

مطلوب مني بحث وحساب المسح الكمي لمبني صغير مكون من 4 غرف بأساس متواصل 

حساب كمية ونسبة الخلط للخرسانة العادية والمسلحة ( للأساس والاعمدة والكمرات )

وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (4 يونيو 2010)

لطفي المصراتي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أرجو المساعدة ...
> 
> ...




What
:18:

This page for thesises only


----------



## atia_092 (4 يونيو 2010)

[عزيزى واخوى ارجوا منكم مساعدتى ارجوككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك



انشاء الله يتقبل الله دعائى ودعاء عائلتى بالشفاء لوالدتك باذن الله 


ان محتاج رسالة ماجستير بعنوان 
Analysis of the cost structure 


ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## m66666677 (4 يونيو 2010)

atia_092 قال:


> [عزيزى واخوى ارجوا منكم مساعدتى ارجوككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check this out

http://ifile.it/lt8ud5q/adfeeeeewq.pdf


----------



## مهندسة دمشقية (4 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لا أعلم إن كان ممن الممكن افادتي بالموضوع و لكنها محاولة و على جميع الاحوال شكرا 
أود الحصول على معلومات حول 
curtain wall 
و هي عناصر من الالمونيوم و الزجاج (واجهات ابنية )
و المعلومات هي 
1- آلية الدراسة 
2- الكودات المستخدمة 
3- دراسة هذه العناصر على الزلازل
4- فيديوهات تشرح عن هذه العناصر 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## interr (5 يونيو 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك , وشفا الله والدتك 

من بعد أذنك أريد بحث ماجستير في الإدارة الهندسية Engineering Management

وإن حصل اكثر من بحث تسوي خير يالغالي 

دعواتي بالشفاء العاجل للوالدة , والله يقويك على برها


----------



## المؤمل2 (5 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> Write your request in English please
> just two to three words
> 
> Thanks my brother


المطلوب هو
project manajementوشکرا


----------



## romaaaa (5 يونيو 2010)

*طلب رساله ماجستير او دكتوراه*

construction project management or risk managment


----------



## ملا رمضان (5 يونيو 2010)

*العراق/كركوك*

السلام عليكم
انا خريج قسم هندسة المساحة واريد ان اقرا الماستر في بريطانيا وقد اخذت القبول ولكن لا اعرف هل اتخصص في GISام في remote seensingافيدونا ارجوكم لاني اتصل بالكثير ولايجيبونني.
وجزاكم الله عني


----------



## قطوسو (5 يونيو 2010)

بلياياةتلةتل


----------



## red bired (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اتمني من الاخوة الاعضاء ممن لديه بحت او دراسة حول نفادية الخرسانة (الاختبارات والمعالجات ) تزويدي بهدا الملف ولكم مني جزيل الشكر اخواني مع العلم بان البحت باي لغة


----------



## yagoub omer (5 يونيو 2010)

أريد بحث ماجستير يحتوي علي موضوع
shallow and deep piles design,drilling,concreting
م/أبو عمر


----------



## m66666677 (5 يونيو 2010)

red bired قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اتمني من الاخوة الاعضاء ممن لديه بحت او دراسة حول نفادية الخرسانة (الاختبارات والمعالجات ) تزويدي بهدا الملف ولكم مني جزيل الشكر اخواني مع العلم بان البحت باي لغة


read the requirements


----------



## atia_092 (5 يونيو 2010)

[عزيزى واخوى ارجوا منكم مساعدتى ارجوكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك ككك



انشاء الله يتقبل الله دعائى ودعاء عائلتى بالشفاء لوالدتك باذن الله 


ان محتاج رسالة ماجستير بعنوان 
Analysis of the cost structure 


ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان

لقد ارسلت لى رابط ولكن لم يكن هو الموضوع مع جزيل الشكر لك 

اذا كان من الممكن رابط اخرررررررررررر

ولك اشكرررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## m66666677 (5 يونيو 2010)

atia_092 قال:


> [عزيزى واخوى ارجوا منكم مساعدتى ارجوكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك ككك
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't have anything about this
if you want you can use different words so that I can research again 
I might get some results if you use different words 
thanks


----------



## زهير موسى (6 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وشفاء الله والدتك ما زلت أنتظر الرساله وهى بعنوان
applications of artifical intelegant in civil engineering


----------



## SEFZIADR (6 يونيو 2010)

design of structure to resist dynamic loads
)earthquik+wind blast effects


----------



## ADR (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أسأل الله أن يشفي والدتك ويجزيها خيرا ويكتب لها الأجر على صبرها واحتسابها 

أرجو منك مساعدتي في الحصول على المقالات التالية

http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/AbstractDetails.asp?ID=9183

http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?Home=JP&ID=8124

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6V2G-4N7YG39-5&_user=10&_coverDate=06%2F30%2F2008&_alid=1360277688&_rdoc=7&_fmt=high&_orig=search&_cdi=5702&_sort=r&_st=4&_docanchor=&_ct=37218&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=9904fe6883a006e3624aa0fed8fe7876


ولك جزيل الشكر مقدما أخي الفاضل


----------



## amrnijad (6 يونيو 2010)

amrnijad قال:


> لوتكرمت أطروحة دكتوراة أو رسالة ماجستير عن
> overall stability of structure during progressive collapse
> أو أي أطروحات عن الoverall stability
> الله يجزيك الخير عن كل ماتقدمه



الله يشافي والدتك ووالدينا وكل مرضى المسلمين
لم أتلقى رد لطلبي


----------



## فايبريشن (6 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## مهندس الشعب (6 يونيو 2010)

ممكن رسالة عن earth dam وشكرااااا


----------



## m66666677 (6 يونيو 2010)

مهندس الشعب قال:


> ممكن رسالة عن earth dam وشكرااااا




http://ifile.it/gslhamw/12wwweeqaxxs12.PDF
:56:


----------



## m66666677 (6 يونيو 2010)

amrnijad قال:


> الله يشافي والدتك ووالدينا وكل مرضى المسلمين
> لم أتلقى رد لطلبي



This one is 2010
http://ifile.it/kja9r0d/rrrrrtewwqqassder.PDF


----------



## m66666677 (6 يونيو 2010)

ارجو من الاخوة مقدمين الطلبات عدم الاستعجال في الحصول على طلباتهم 
في البداية قلت ان توفير الطلب يستغرق من يومين الى عشرة ايام 
واود ان اذكر ان هذا ياخذ مني وقت كثيرا في البحث وخصوصا اذا كان المطلوب غير محدد بدقة 
وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (6 يونيو 2010)

yagoub omer قال:


> أريد بحث ماجستير يحتوي علي موضوع
> shallow and deep piles design,drilling,concreting
> م/أبو عمر




This is the only one that I have :

http://ifile.it/9d3rbkl/ppedswwwqpppppp1.PDF


----------



## m66666677 (6 يونيو 2010)

atia_092 قال:


> [عزيزى واخوى ارجوا منكم مساعدتى ارجوكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك ككك
> 
> 
> 
> ...



be more specific


----------



## yagoub omer (7 يونيو 2010)

م/أبو بكر
بارك الله فيك وأكثر من أمثالك فقط أريد بحث ماجستير عن:
shallow and deep piles foundation,drilling,concreting.
وارجو ان تقبلني عندك من الاصدقاء
م/أبو عمر


----------



## زهير موسى (7 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> الرجاء من عنده اي طلب يكتبه هنا وانا ان شاء الله سارفعه في غضون يومين الى عشرة ايام ،، الثمن ( الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء) ، وشكرا


ة

اللهم أشفها شفاءا تاما و أدم عليها نعمة العافيه وطلبى هو رسالة الدكتوراه بعنوان
Applications of artifical intelegent in civil engineering
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## وقل ربي زدني علما (7 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي اسمح لي اولا ان ادعوا للوالدة الكريمة

لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم ..
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..
إلهي ..
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً ..
إلهي ..
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين آمين ..
إلهي ..
إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيها و تمدها بالصحة و العافية ..
إلهي ..
لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير .

ثم اسمح لي ثانيا ان اشكرا على هذا الجهد الطيب ووفقك الله 

واسمح لي ان اسالك عن ما لديك من اطروحات في بحثين هما من 

soil improvement with:
1 Vibro Compaction 
2 Dynamic Compaction 

شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## m66666677 (7 يونيو 2010)

وقل ربي زدني علما قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اخي اسمح لي اولا ان ادعوا للوالدة الكريمة
> 
> ...


 
http://ifile.it/9nw5adg/qqqqqwsweefsqq1.pdf


----------



## الوهم المتبدد (8 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن رسالة ماجستير حول semi rigid frames ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## m66666677 (8 يونيو 2010)

الوهم المتبدد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن رسالة ماجستير حول semi rigid frames ولك جزيل الشكر


 

:56:
http://ifile.it/x6ahuwt/sssssseeemerrrp.pdf


----------



## مسلم البصري (8 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم
اني ادعو لوالدتك بالشفاء العاجل واقول لك الله يوفقك العى عمل الخير هذا اخي العزيز ممكن هذه الاطروحة:
(Analysis of anisotropic nonlinear masonry) 
للباحث Asteris, P. G.
في Department of Civil Engineering, National Technical University of Athens, Greece,2000*​


----------



## m66666677 (8 يونيو 2010)

مسلم البصري قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *اني ادعو لوالدتك بالشفاء العاجل واقول لك الله يوفقك العى عمل الخير هذا اخي العزيز ممكن هذه الاطروحة:*
> *(Analysis of anisotropic nonlinear masonry) *
> ...


 

I don't have it

I have researches only from USA, Canada, Japan, and UK

Thanks


----------



## وقل ربي زدني علما (8 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> http://ifile.it/9nw5adg/qqqqqwsweefsqq1.pdf


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الرسالة وعلى سرعة الرد واسأل الله لك التوفيق وللوالدة الكريمة الشفاء وللجميع الفائدة والزيادة في العلم 

اخي الطمع في طلب العلم ليس عيبا ولا حياء فيه 
لذلك اسألك اذا كان لديك او تستطيع ان تؤمن لي اي رسالة في مجال 
Vibrocompaction 
لانني سأعمل مقارنة بين الطريقتين ان شاء الله 
شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## atia_092 (8 يونيو 2010)

انشاء الله يتقبل الله دعائى ودعاء عائلتى بالشفاء لوالدتك باذن الله 


ان محتاج رسالة ماجستير بعنوان 
Analysis of the costs of projects and control costs

وهذا اكثر تفصيلا من العنوان السابق 


ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## m66666677 (9 يونيو 2010)

وقل ربي زدني علما قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الرسالة وعلى سرعة الرد واسأل الله لك التوفيق وللوالدة الكريمة الشفاء وللجميع الفائدة والزيادة في العلم
> 
> ...


 

:75:
http://ifile.it/1ysmn0t/hhhhhhhwawaqsszq.pdf


----------



## yagoub omer (9 يونيو 2010)

م/أبو بكر
السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم أريد بحث ماجستير عن موضوعين مرتبطين مع بعض
1-shallow piles foundation design
2-deep piles foundation design
و جزاك الله خيرا
م/أبو عمر


----------



## وقل ربي زدني علما (9 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> :75:
> http://ifile.it/1ysmn0t/hhhhhhhwawaqsszq.pdf


السلام عليكم اخي الكريم

شكرا مرة اخرى على ردك السريع وهنا اسال الله ان يبارك لك في وقتك يارب
الذي ارسلته لي في مجال
Vibro
يهتم بموضوع ال
pile
وعلى كل حال هو مفيد فلك كل الخير
واظن ان ال
soil improvement via vibro tech.
في الولايات المتحدة يسمى بـ
*vibroflotation*
وهذا الموضوع مدروس في اليابان بشكل واسع لانه احد طرق تحسين التربة ضد
liquefaction

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على سعة صدرك ورزقك الله بر والدتك وشفاه بإذنه


----------



## yagoub omer (9 يونيو 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/document/FQFEwpQ1/____.html
دراسات الجدوي لمشاريع الطرق والجسور


----------



## yagoub omer (9 يونيو 2010)

learn land development
link:
http://www.2shared.com/document/K4hWyPow/__online.html


----------



## yagoub omer (9 يونيو 2010)

Structural_Engineering
link:
http://www.2shared.com/document/yAMt_G3p/structural_engineering_handboo.html
نرجو أن تعم الفائده للجميع

م/أبو عمر


----------



## yagoub omer (9 يونيو 2010)

دوره الخرصانه
الرابط
http://www.2shared.com/document/KubwUlO7/AGGREGATES.html
لأهميه الخرصانه في الحياه العمليه
م/أبو عمر


----------



## أديب السعيدي (9 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو إيجاد أبحاث عن 
Estimation Cost


----------



## أديب السعيدي (9 يونيو 2010)

*Estimation Cost*

السلام عليكم 
أرجو إيجاد أبحاث عن 
Estimation Cost


----------



## أديب السعيدي (9 يونيو 2010)

*Quantity Surveyor's Pocket BookBCIS Wessex SMM7 Estimating Price Book 2010 - 15th Edition*
*Spon's Architects and Builders Price Book 2010*
*Spon's Estimating Costs Guide to Minor Works Alterations and Repairs to Fire Flood Gale and Theft Damage*
*Spon's Estimating Costs Guide to Plumbing and Heating*
*Spon's External Works and Landscape Price Book 2010 *
*pon's Civil Engineering and Highway Price Book 2010 *
*Spon's Mechanical and Electrical Services Price Book 2010*
*Spon's Estimating Costs Guide to Electrical Works: *
*Project Costs at a Glance *
*Spon's Civil Engineering and Highway Works Price book 2010*
*Spon's Estimating Costs Guide to Electrical Works - 4th Edition*
*Spon's Estimating Costs Guide to Finishings*
*Spon's External Works and Landscape Price Book 2010*
*S**p**on's Mechanical and Electrical Services Price Book 2010*
*Code of Estimating Practice: 7th Edition*
*Spon's Estimating Costs Guide to Plumbing and Heating - 4th Edition*
*Spon's Estimating Costs Guide to Roofing*​


----------



## red bired (9 يونيو 2010)

طلب علي تاتير النفادية علي بقية خواص الخلطة الخرسانية با حدي اللغتين ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## m66666677 (9 يونيو 2010)

yagoub omer قال:


> http://www.2shared.com/document/fqfewpq1/____.html
> دراسات الجدوي لمشاريع الطرق والجسور


 

هذه الصفحة مخصصة لرسائل الدكتوراة والماجستير فقط لا غير


----------



## m66666677 (9 يونيو 2010)

red bired قال:


> طلب علي تاتير النفادية علي بقية خواص الخلطة الخرسانية با حدي اللغتين ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


 
اقرا الشروط قبل الطلب


----------



## m66666677 (9 يونيو 2010)

أديب السعيدي قال:


> *quantity surveyor's pocket bookbcis wessex smm7 estimating price book 2010 - 15th edition*
> 
> *spon's architects and builders price book 2010*
> *spon's estimating costs guide to minor works alterations and repairs to fire flood gale and theft damage*
> ...


 

اخي الكريم 
لو عندك مشاركة اكتبها في صفحة مستقله 
للحفاظ على نظام هذه الصفحة
مشاركتك عبارة عن عناوين كتب واسعارها فقط 
فارجو حذفها وكتابتها في موضوع مستقل :18:


----------



## m66666677 (9 يونيو 2010)

أديب السعيدي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أرجو إيجاد أبحاث عن
> estimation cost


 
اخي الكريم 
لماذا تكرر الطلب
طلبك قيد البحث 
:18:


----------



## علي السواس (9 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم الهم شافي والدتك باذن الله واحفضها يارب العالمين اريد منك ان تزودني بمعلومات عن فحوصات الجص واستخدامات الجص ولك الاجر والثواب


----------



## m66666677 (9 يونيو 2010)

علي السواس قال:


> اخي الكريم السلام عليكم الهم شافي والدتك باذن الله واحفضها يارب العالمين اريد منك ان تزودني بمعلومات عن فحوصات الجص واستخدامات الجص ولك الاجر والثواب


 
لم افهم شئ مما كتبت 
الرجاء كتابته باللغة الانجليزية لعلي افهم ما تعنيه 

لا ادري ما هو الجص 
هل هو نوع من الدهان ؟ اذا نعم ، حدد ما تريد بدقة ارجوك


----------



## yagoub omer (10 يونيو 2010)

أخي الكريم
أرجو شاكرا إرسال بحث ماجستير عن
Shallow and deep piles foundations design,drilling,concreting
وجزاك الله خيرا وأكثر من أمثالك
م/أبو عمر


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (10 يونيو 2010)

tqm
اي بحث في الجوده الشامله وادارة الجوده الشامله


----------



## Eng. Bassam (10 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وشفى لك والدتك


----------



## atia_092 (10 يونيو 2010)

انشاء الله يتقبل الله دعائى ودعاء عائلتى بالشفاء لوالدتك باذن الله 


ان محتاج رسالة ماجستير بعنوان 
Analysis of the costs of projects and control costs
or
Estimate the cost of construction projects

وهذا اكثر تفصيلا من العنوان السابق 


ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## m66666677 (10 يونيو 2010)

atia_092 قال:


> انشاء الله يتقبل الله دعائى ودعاء عائلتى بالشفاء لوالدتك باذن الله
> 
> 
> ان محتاج رسالة ماجستير بعنوان
> ...


 
هذا طلبك 

http://ifile.it/mboseqx/99998ikkkiuuu9999.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (10 يونيو 2010)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> tqm
> اي بحث في الجوده الشامله وادارة الجوده الشامله


 
انا تحت امرك اخي مصعب ، ولكن اذا ممكن تحدد طلبك بدقة اكثر باللغة الانجليزية اكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## m66666677 (10 يونيو 2010)

yagoub omer قال:


> أخي الكريم
> أرجو شاكرا إرسال بحث ماجستير عن
> Shallow and deep piles foundations design,drilling,concreting
> وجزاك الله خيرا وأكثر من أمثالك
> م/أبو عمر


 
يوجد فقط دراسة سلوك ، لا يوجد تصميم ، اذا اردت تصميم ، افتح اي كتاب عن Geotechnical 
او اذهب الى صفحتي الخاصة بالكتب الهندسية على هذا المنتدى ستجد مئات الكتب التي تتحدث عن هذا 
وشكرا


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (11 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> انا تحت امرك اخي مصعب ، ولكن اذا ممكن تحدد طلبك بدقة اكثر باللغة الانجليزية اكون لك من الشاكرين


total quality management in 
"civil engineerin
or
construction 

اذا سمحت
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد شاهين (11 يونيو 2010)

ياريت تساعدنى فى هذه الابحاث شفى الله والدتك وغفر لها

1-Baseplate column connection under bending: Experimental and numerical study 
R. Targowskia, D. Lamblina and G. Guerlementa
aService de Mécanique des Matériaux et des Structures, Faculté Polytechnique de Mons, rue de Houdain, 9, B-7000, Mons, Belgium
Available online 13 February 2003. 

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=7e075d9febe6af8d1839d26099b23c9d



2-Finite element analysis of column base plates 
_Natarajan Krishnamurthy and David P. Thambiratnam
_
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=c18479a966dfdb12bd26bdd097571754


----------



## اياد اليوسف (11 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارغب بالحصول على الاطروحة التالية 
discrete crack modelling of concrete ,Dr.zhenjun yang,department of engineering ,university of liverpool او اي جامعة امريكية او يابانية او كندية ولكن ياريت تكون قريبة من موضوعي مع الدعاء الى والدتك بالشفاء العاجل انشاء الله


----------



## عظيمه (11 يونيو 2010)

*ارجو ارسال رسالة ماجستير او رسالة دكتوراه كامله عن 
Behavior of shear connectors
وتكون ال shear connectors
مختلفة المقاسات والأشكال *

يا رب الشفاء العاجل لوالدتك وتصبح بصحه جيده باذن الله تعالى​


----------



## m66666677 (11 يونيو 2010)

Please read this

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t203746.html


----------



## struct-eng (12 يونيو 2010)

محمد شاهين قال:


> ياريت تساعدنى فى هذه الابحاث شفى الله والدتك وغفر لها
> 
> 1-Baseplate column connection under bending: Experimental and numerical study
> R. Targowskia, D. Lamblina and G. Guerlementa
> ...


me too


----------



## engineer_85 (13 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز بارك الله بك على هذا المجهود الرائع وادام الله بعمرك ولوالدتك بالشفاء العاجل ان شاء الله 
اذا امكن اخي العزيز بحوث في
Design and anllyses of prestressed Concrete flat slabs
اتمنى ان توفر لي اكثر من بحث في هذا الموضوع 
واشكرك مقدما


----------



## m66666677 (13 يونيو 2010)

engineer_85 قال:


> اخي العزيز بارك الله بك على هذا المجهود الرائع وادام الله بعمرك ولوالدتك بالشفاء العاجل ان شاء الله
> اذا امكن اخي العزيز بحوث في
> Design and anllyses of prestressed Concrete flat slabs
> اتمنى ان توفر لي اكثر من بحث في هذا الموضوع
> واشكرك مقدما


 

لا يوجد تحليل وتصميم يوجد دراسة سلوك شئ معين على مثل هذه الانواع من البلاطات ، وهذا مثال على ذلك :78:
http://ifile.it/yuktax2/aaaaaqqqqqqqreewwddccs.pdf


----------



## nasir 8 (13 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

اخى الكريم ندعو الله تعالى بكل اسمائه ان يمن بالشقاء على والدتك 

اريد بحث بعنوان :

mix design of concrete by using ACI method or BS method

او اى عنوان اخر قر يب من هذا العنوان عن الخلطات الخرسانية

وجزاك الله خيرا وندعوهو ان يشفى والدتك


----------



## m66666677 (13 يونيو 2010)

nasir 8 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> اخى الكريم ندعو الله تعالى بكل اسمائه ان يمن بالشقاء على والدتك
> 
> ...


 
Sorry
I don't have anything about this topic​


----------



## المؤمل2 (14 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> هذا طلبك
> 
> http://ifile.it/mboseqx/99998ikkkiuuu9999.pdf


اخي الكريم يوجد لديك بالغه العربية اكون شاكر الله لك اخي العزيز والسلام عليكم


----------



## m66666677 (14 يونيو 2010)

المؤمل2 قال:


> اخي الكريم يوجد لديك بالغه العربية اكون شاكر الله لك اخي العزيز والسلام عليكم


 

للاسف لا يوجد لدي ولا اطروحة باللغة العربية


----------



## omaru (14 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وشفا والدتك واطال الله فى عمرها وامدها بالصحه 
واسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفى والدتك ويشفى مرضى المسلمين جميعا

اريد رسايل ماجيستير ودكتوراه عن هذا الموضوع 

quality control to produce high strength concrete


----------



## engineer_85 (14 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز واسال الله جل جلاله ان يشفي والدتك 
ممكن توفر لي اكثر من بحث ماجستير في موضوع
Design and anlysis of prestressed Concrete flat slabs


----------



## engineer_85 (14 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز واسال الله جل جلاله ان يشفي والدتك 
ممكن توفر لي اكثر من بحث ماجستير في موضوع
Design and anlysis of prestressed Concrete flat slabs


----------



## engineer_85 (14 يونيو 2010)

لا يوجد تحليل وتصميم يوجد دراسة سلوك شئ معين على مثل هذه الانواع من البلاطات ، وهذا مثال على ذلك 
http://ifile.it/yuktax2/aaaaaqqqqqqqreewwddccs.pdf
اشكرك اخي جزيل الشكر واتمنى لوالدك الشفاء العاجل


----------



## زهير موسى (14 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> الرجاء من عنده اي طلب يكتبه هنا وانا ان شاء الله سارفعه في غضون يومين الى عشرة ايام ،، الثمن ( الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء) ، وشكرا


أللهم أنت الشافى شفى الله والدتك و مرضى المسلمين . رسالة الدكتوراه بعنوان


Applications of artifical intelegant in civil engineering


----------



## a1982 (14 يونيو 2010)

ارجو مساعدتي في ايجاد بحث او اطروحة عن heat exchanger او اي موضوع heat transfer اللهم رافع السموات وباس الارض مجري السحاب وهازم الاحزاب جئناك نطرق الابواب ندوعك لمشافات والدته من كل سقم وجميع المسلمين ....امين يارب العالمين


----------



## اياد اليوسف (14 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارغب بالحصول على الاطروحة التالية 
discrete crack modelling of concrete ,Dr.zhenjun yang,department of engineering ,university of liverpool او اي جامعة امريكية او يابانية او كندية ولكن ياريت تكون قريبة من موضوعي مع الدعاء الى والدتك بالشفاء العاجل انشاء الله


----------



## fadwaissa (15 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
بعد الدعاء لوالدتك بالشفاء العاجل .... 
اتمنى ان توفر لديك أي بحث (تجريبي أو تحليلي) عن :
1-RC wide beam-column connections
2-RC wall -frame systems ( or RC dual Systems)
ومرة ثانية أرجو من الله أن يمد والدتك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## محمد صلاح شحات (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير علىهذه المساهمة الجميلة وشفى والدتك -ارجو منك مساعدتى فى موضوع *Gypsum Block Wall حيث انه مشروع تخرجى ولم اجد عنة معلومات كافية
*


----------



## gabysf (15 يونيو 2010)

Please ....Earned value management in construction projects


----------



## روكلاسفون (15 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم الا يوجد لديك اي رسالة ماجستير في مجال علوم الحاسوب وبالذات عن 
image processing (target tracking)


----------



## m66666677 (15 يونيو 2010)

روكلاسفون قال:


> السلام عليكم الا يوجد لديك اي رسالة ماجستير في مجال علوم الحاسوب وبالذات عن
> image processing (target tracking)




this is what you are looking for
http://ifile.it/7l3wcps/aaaaaeeee5589898797ea.PDF


----------



## m66666677 (15 يونيو 2010)

fadwaissa قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد الدعاء لوالدتك بالشفاء العاجل ....
> اتمنى ان توفر لديك أي بحث (تجريبي أو تحليلي) عن :
> 1-RC wide beam-column connections
> ...


http://ifile.it/38e1lnr/uadfaejhuuusadfa58.PDF


----------



## m66666677 (15 يونيو 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ارغب بالحصول على الاطروحة التالية
> discrete crack modelling of concrete ,Dr.zhenjun yang,department of engineering ,university of liverpool او اي جامعة امريكية او يابانية او كندية ولكن ياريت تكون قريبة من موضوعي مع الدعاء الى والدتك بالشفاء العاجل انشاء الله



this is what you are looking for
http://ifile.it/3rfdvu1/1adfnnfgtad8798eae.PDF

http://ifile.it/od0vbn6/2afde887e8d4f8e5s.PDF


----------



## tibas (15 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك علي مجهوداتك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


اود الرساله تخرج ماجستار او دوكتراه في يتعلق بهذا الموضوع باي لغة

motion control of super tall building


----------



## m66666677 (15 يونيو 2010)

tibas قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك علي مجهوداتك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> ...



I couldn't get any thing about Motion Control 
Can you use different words

Thanks


----------



## tibas (15 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> I couldn't get any thing about Motion Control
> Can you use different words
> 
> Thanks


 
ok
tall building with 
tuned mass dampers
viscous dampers


----------



## united 99 (15 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم

نسال الله العلي القدير ان يشفي امك من كل داء انه على ذلك قدير

ارجوا ان توافينا بحالتها كلما امكن


ارجوا اذا امكن اي اوراق بحثيه او اطروحات عن

Collapsibility of loess soil

اللهم اشف انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك شفاء لا يغادر سقما


----------



## m66666677 (15 يونيو 2010)

tibas قال:


> ok
> tall building with
> tuned mass dampers
> viscous dampers




This is what you are looking for 
http://ifile.it/ih2x4wo/fasdfeirefnasdfie8.PDF


----------



## SABAHSABAH (15 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع 
لي هذا الطلب ان أمكن 
Cement Composites and Concrete Technology
Ph.D. thesis, Department of Civil Engineering 
وشكرا مسبقا​


----------



## SABAHSABAH (16 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع
لي طلب رسالة رسائل الدكتوراة ولك الشكر
Cement Composites and Concrete Technology


----------



## SABAHSABAH (16 يونيو 2010)

*[email protected]*

الرجاء ارسال اوراق بحثية او رسائل دكتوراة او ماجستبر في المواضيع التالي

Cement Composites and Concrete Technology
; Brickwork
; Highway Materials


----------



## SABAHSABAH (16 يونيو 2010)

Cement Composites and Concrete Technology
; Brickwork
; Highway Materials;


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (16 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> http://ifile.it/sutvye5/rrrrr123wwqaqrr.pdf


 

شكرا لك أخي الكريم ..واتمنى لوالدتك الشفاء 
واتمنى لك كل الخير​


----------



## m66666677 (16 يونيو 2010)

SABAHSABAH قال:


> Cement Composites and Concrete Technology
> ; Brickwork
> ; Highway Materials;


 
يا اخي لماذا التكرار


----------



## nasir 8 (16 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> this is the only one that i have
> http://ifile.it/2gqexpz/12www111111.pdf


 
مشكور على سرعة الرد وجزاك الله خيرا وندعو الله جلا وعلا باسمائه الحسنا وصفاته العلا ان يمن بالشفاء على والدتك .

اخى الكريم مع تقديرنا لمجهوداتك ياريت اذا كان عندك موضوع يكون اكثر قربا من العنوان


----------



## nasir 8 (16 يونيو 2010)

nasir 8 قال:


> مشكور على سرعة الرد وجزاك الله خيرا وندعو الله جلا وعلا باسمائه الحسنا وصفاته العلا ان يمن بالشفاء على والدتك .
> 
> اخى الكريم مع تقديرنا لمجهوداتك ياريت اذا كان عندك موضوع يكون اكثر قربا من العنوان


اليك العنوان مره اخرى :

Cracking &Deflection of R.C Model Beams Including Additives


----------



## nasir 8 (16 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

نتضرع الى المولى عز وجل ان يمنن بشفاء عاجل غير اجل على والدتك

وندعوهو تعالى ان يشفى جميع المرضى انه قريب مجيب الدعاء

اخى الكريم نشكرك على تلبيتك وصبرك الجميل على طلباتنا 
اريد بحث بعنوان :

Tests Of Fresh Concrete & Hardened Concrete

او اى موضوع يتعلق باختبارات الخرسانة قريب من هذا العنوان


مع دعواتنا المستمرة لله تعالى بشفاء والدتك 
وجزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## SABAHSABAH (16 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## نهى الجندى (16 يونيو 2010)

من فضلكم اريد اى رسالة ماجستير فى موضوع delayes in construction project بسرعة من فضلكم


----------



## m66666677 (17 يونيو 2010)

نهى الجندى قال:


> من فضلكم اريد اى رسالة ماجستير فى موضوع delayes in construction project بسرعة من فضلكم


 
الرجاء قراءة الشروط قبل الطلب
الشروط في صفحة رقم 1


----------



## m66666677 (17 يونيو 2010)

nasir 8 قال:


> اليك العنوان مره اخرى :
> 
> Cracking &deflection of r.c model beams including additives


 
الموضوع الذي رفعته لك هو الذي املك


----------



## m66666677 (17 يونيو 2010)

nasir 8 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> نتضرع الى المولى عز وجل ان يمنن بشفاء عاجل غير اجل على والدتك​
> وندعوهو تعالى ان يشفى جميع المرضى انه قريب مجيب الدعاء​
> ...


 
هذا طلبك 
http://ifile.it/7mv9wod/zzzzzzz9999kk9wqy709.pdf
وشكرا جزيلا
:78:


----------



## nasir 8 (17 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> هذا طلبك
> http://ifile.it/7mv9wod/zzzzzzz9999kk9wqy709.pdf
> وشكرا جزيلا
> :78:


 
لساننا يعجز عن شكرك اخى الكريم 
ولكن نقول جزاك الله خيرا وشفا والدتك من كل سقم انه قريب مجيب الدعاء 
وسندعوالله تعالى اناء الليل واطراف النهار ان يمنن بالشفاء على والدتك 
وسنحرص باذن الله على الدعاء يوم غدا الجمعة لوالدتك بالشفاء العاجل حيث فيها ساعة يستجاب فيها الدعاء 
مره اخرى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mo7amed mo7sen (17 يونيو 2010)

اريد رسالة دكتوراة او ماجبستير او اى بحث عن تاثير انواع الفورم
[form work]
على متانة الخرسانة ومقاومة الضغط


----------



## m66666677 (17 يونيو 2010)

eng_mo7amed mo7sen قال:


> اريد رسالة دكتوراة او ماجبستير او اى بحث عن تاثير انواع الفورم
> [form work]
> على متانة الخرسانة ومقاومة الضغط



Read the requirements


----------



## united 99 (18 يونيو 2010)

united 99 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي الكريم
> 
> نسال الله العلي القدير ان يشفي امك من كل داء انه على ذلك قدير
> ...


 
اخي الكريم 

لم ارى منك ردا لا بالقبول ولا بالرفض

تعجبت فسالت


----------



## m66666677 (18 يونيو 2010)

united 99 قال:


> اخي الكريم
> 
> لم ارى منك ردا لا بالقبول ولا بالرفض
> 
> تعجبت فسالت



it is under processing


----------



## eng_rehab (18 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يشفيها يااااااااااااااااااارب ويبارك في صحتها 

اخي انا جاي لي ششغل في الحصر وحساب الكميات وانا الحمدلله فاهمه الموضوع كويس بس مش عارفه اريد مشروع فعلي اتحسب كمياته ومواصفته بالانجليزي عشان اتدرب عليه 
وعملت بحث كتير على النت في المنتديات ومافيش موضوع كامل ووافي وخصوصا في كميات الحديد 

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي والدتك


----------



## m66666677 (18 يونيو 2010)

eng_rehab قال:


> ربنا يشفيها يااااااااااااااااااارب ويبارك في صحتها
> 
> اخي انا جاي لي ششغل في الحصر وحساب الكميات وانا الحمدلله فاهمه الموضوع كويس بس مش عارفه اريد مشروع فعلي اتحسب كمياته ومواصفته بالانجليزي عشان اتدرب عليه
> وعملت بحث كتير على النت في المنتديات ومافيش موضوع كامل ووافي وخصوصا في كميات الحديد
> ...


 

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
اذا ممكن تعطيني ما تريديه باللغة الانجليزيه ارجوكي ، 
واذا ممكن ان تحدد ما هو المطلوب باللغة الانجليزية بدقة لكي اتمكن من الحصول عليه ورفعه على هذه الصفحة / مره اخرى بالتوفيق وشكرا على الدعاء


----------



## ستارليبيا14 (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

انا طالب ارس الماجستير في قسم الهندسه الكهربائيه "قسم التحكم الالي" اريد بحت او مصادر مشابه لمشروع تخرجي الي انا اعمل به الان "- single loop system 
"fuzzy logic controller for shell and tube heat exchanger" 

ارجو المساعده ولكم مني خالص الشكر


----------



## m66666677 (19 يونيو 2010)

ستارليبيا14 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> انا طالب ارس الماجستير في قسم الهندسه الكهربائيه "قسم التحكم الالي" اريد بحت او مصادر مشابه لمشروع تخرجي الي انا اعمل به الان "- single loop system
> "fuzzy logic controller for shell and tube heat exchanger"
> ...


 

الرجاء قراءة الشروط قبل الطلب


----------



## kebang (19 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير على مواضيع القيمة ومساعيك من اجل تقديم الخدمة وشافا الله سبحانه وتعالى والدتك من كل سوء ومكروه واطال عمرها 

اخي العزيز لي طلب منك هو بحث بعنوان 

 Dynamic Response of Curved Reinforced Concrete Slab Decks


----------



## hassanaki (19 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الكريم ​ممكن مع الشكر ​رسائل ماجيستير او دكتوراة في الهندسة الصحية والبيئية بالانجليزية عن :​
- evaluation of efficiency for activated sludge treatment plants​-systems of biological treatment plants ​وتقبل مني الدعا لوالدتك بالشفاء ​اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام . 

و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .

و ارحمها بقدرتك عليها ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة 

المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..

اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها اللهم اشفها..اللهم امين​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (19 يونيو 2010)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> total quality management in
> "civil engineerin
> or
> construction
> ...


مشكور اخي علي المساعده ولم ارد التكرار كما تكره ربما التذكير
رجاء


----------



## محمد صلاح شحات (19 يونيو 2010)

*شكر مقدما علي هذا المجهود الرائع و ارجو الافادة في موضوعي هذا*

use of glass in construction buildings -types how to determine the thickness -specifications and tests 
وشكرا


----------



## خبرض (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد طريقة تحويل البطارية 12ف الى 48 وهل تناسب بطارية السيارة العادية


----------



## eng_rehab (19 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
> اذا ممكن تعطيني ما تريديه باللغة الانجليزيه ارجوكي ،
> واذا ممكن ان تحدد ما هو المطلوب باللغة الانجليزية بدقة لكي اتمكن من الحصول عليه ورفعه على هذه الصفحة / مره اخرى بالتوفيق وشكرا على الدعاء



أسأل الله لك راحة تملا نفسك رضا.ورضا يغمر قلبك .وعملا يرضى ربك .وذكرا يشغلوقتك .وعفوايغسل ذنبك .وفرحا يمحو همك .وايمانا يشرح صدرك .ونورا يعلو وجهك

مطلوب مشروع فعلي كامل تم حصر وحساب كمياته quantity survey للمشروع ومقايسته tender بالانجليزي 
عشان اتدرب عليه قبل مااستلم شغلي 
لان شغلي في الحصر وحساب الكميات 

اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي والدتك
وارجوك طمنا عليها ؟؟!وعلى صحتها؟؟؟


----------



## m66666677 (19 يونيو 2010)

خبرض قال:


> السلام عليكم اريد طريقة تحويل البطارية 12ف الى 48 وهل تناسب بطارية السيارة العادية



:18::18:


----------



## hamza_sellam (19 يونيو 2010)

Barak Allah Feek
I apologise to you that I am writing in English. 
Actually I would like to get a thesis which is about thermal fatigue cracking in flexible pavements
Honestly I have searched for a long time with no result comes through, if you find a subject related to this title I will be gratefu tou you.
Hamza


----------



## laith_civil (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ابحث عن اطروحة بهذا العنوان
the effect of firing on fiber reinforced concrete
وانتظر منك الرد وشكرا جزيلا وشفى الله والدتك باذنه تعالى


----------



## laith_civil (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز...ابحث عن اطروحة ماجستير او دكتوراه بهذا العنوان
the effct of firing on fiber reicforced concrete
انتظر منك الرد وشفى والدتك باذنه تعالى


----------



## m66666677 (20 يونيو 2010)

hamza_sellam قال:


> Barak Allah Feek
> I apologise to you that I am writing in English.
> Actually I would like to get a thesis which is about thermal fatigue cracking in flexible pavements
> Honestly I have searched for a long time with no result comes through, if you find a subject related to this title I will be gratefu tou you.
> Hamza


 
هذا طلبك 
سوال ، هل نوع الرصف خرساني ام اسفلتي 
اعتقد ان هذه الاطروحة هيا طلبك 
http://ifile.it/9kp4rdb/xxxxxddwxxx12231.pdf
وهيا من جامعة كاليفورنيا الغنية عن التعريف 
اطروحة دكتوراة رائعة جدا


----------



## m66666677 (20 يونيو 2010)

laith_civil قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز...ابحث عن اطروحة ماجستير او دكتوراه بهذا العنوان
> the effct of firing on fiber reicforced concrete
> انتظر منك الرد وشفى والدتك باذنه تعالى


 
لم اجد اي شئ عن هذا الموضوع شكرا
الرجاء عدم تكرار الطلب


----------



## m66666677 (20 يونيو 2010)

kebang قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير على مواضيع القيمة ومساعيك من اجل تقديم الخدمة وشافا الله سبحانه وتعالى والدتك من كل سوء ومكروه واطال عمرها
> 
> اخي العزيز لي طلب منك هو بحث بعنوان
> 
> dynamic response of curved reinforced concrete slab decks


 
اذا ممكن تلخيص ما تريد بكلمتين او ثلاث باللغة الانجليزية

وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (20 يونيو 2010)

eng_rehab قال:


> أسأل الله لك راحة تملا نفسك رضا.ورضا يغمر قلبك .وعملا يرضى ربك .وذكرا يشغلوقتك .وعفوايغسل ذنبك .وفرحا يمحو همك .وايمانا يشرح صدرك .ونورا يعلو وجهك
> 
> مطلوب مشروع فعلي كامل تم حصر وحساب كمياته quantity survey للمشروع ومقايسته tender بالانجليزي
> عشان اتدرب عليه قبل مااستلم شغلي
> ...


 
لا يوجد اي اطروحة ماجستير او دكتوراة من الجامعات المعترف بها عالميا عن هذا الموضوع
اعتقد ان طلبك كتاب وليس اطروحة 
هناك قسم خاص في هذا المنتدى لتلبية طلبات الكتب 
هذه الصفحة خاصة فقط لاطروحات الماجستير والدكتوراة فقط
وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (20 يونيو 2010)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> مشكور اخي علي المساعده ولم ارد التكرار كما تكره ربما التذكير
> رجاء


 

لست متاكد من ان هذا طلبك ، اطلع على هذه الرسالة ، واعلمني اذا كانت هيا ما تبحث عنه 
http://ifile.it/k1s0d6g/fresssshhhh12215.pdf

هذه الاطروحة لسا طازة ، صادرة من ثلاث شهور فقط 
وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (20 يونيو 2010)

hassanaki قال:


> الاخ الكريم ​
> 
> 
> ممكن مع الشكر
> ...


 
هذا طلبك 
http://ifile.it/4cht8yo/ssssllllddggeew83 e8e.pdf


----------



## omaru (20 يونيو 2010)

omaru قال:


> بارك الله فيك وشفا والدتك واطال الله فى عمرها وامدها بالصحه
> واسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفى والدتك ويشفى مرضى المسلمين جميعا
> 
> اريد رسايل ماجيستير ودكتوراه عن هذا الموضوع
> ...




ارجو من الله عز وجل ان يتم شفاء والدتك على خير
والا تكون نسيت طلبى 
لانى طلبته منذ فتره 
ولم تحضره الى سأكون عاجز عن شكرك وتعبك معنا جمعيا 
سواء احضرت الرساله ام لا فانا شاكر جدا لحضرتك لتعبك مع الجميع 
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس حافظ السكري (20 يونيو 2010)

اريد رسالة دكتوراه عن هندسة الجسور بارك الله فيك


----------



## مسلم البصري (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ممكن رسالة ماجستير او اطروحة دكتوراة عنbrick wall


----------



## مسلم البصري (20 يونيو 2010)

ارجو من الله العلي القدير ان يمن على والدتك بالشفاء العاجل

سيدي محتاج اي اطروحة او رساله حولinterface element between brick unit and mortar
مع شكري الجزيل لك


----------



## hamadahfz (20 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم يا اخي الكريم
يمكنك البحث في اي من رؤوس الموضوعات التاليه فكلها تصلح لاستخدامها في بحثي:
Management in Organisation 
-Construction Finance Management 
- Construction Personnel Management 
-Contracts Management 
- Projects Formulation & Appraisal 
-Projects Planning and Control 
-Construction Quality, Safety 
and Environment
-Project Risk Management 
-Materials and Logistics Management*​


----------



## abdoo_farra (20 يونيو 2010)

ممكن اخى لو تكرمت تساعدنى فى الحصول على بحوث خاصة فى تصميم المبانى sustainability , recycling, reusing materials
تصميم المبنى لا اكبر فرصة ممكنة
جزاك اللة الف خير


----------



## احمد فتوح 1 (20 يونيو 2010)

اتمنى وجود بحث فى كيفيه حساب kللخازوق
و*هى معامل انضغاط springالى بنمثل بيه الخازوق ف السا*


----------



## اشرف الخراط (20 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الكريم بارك الله فيك 
وشفا لك والدتك وغفر لك ولها كل الذنوب وادخلكما جنات الفردوس ورضا عنكم وعن المسلمين جميعا * انا طالب بكالريوس هندسه طنطا 
مشروع structure
وبجد منبهر بمجهودك الكبير والله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا
بس لو ممكن مساعده انا اخدت نقطه بحثيه عن (**Simulation of the earthquake-induced of seismically isolated buildings**)والمقصود بها تصادم مبنيين اثناء الزلازل
لو ممكن اي ابحاث او اي كتاب يساعدني*
*وعن كيفيه (simulation of two buildings with finite element method)
*​


----------



## hosniecg (21 يونيو 2010)

*الاخ الكريم بارك الله فيك 
وشفا لك والدتك وغفر لك ولها كل الذنوب وادخلكما جنات الفردوس ورضا عنكم وعن المسلمين جميعا وبجد منبهر بمجهودك الكبير والله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا
بس لو ممكن مساعده انا اخدت نقطه بحثيه عن 
Training Program to Bridge the Gap between Academic Studies and Practice Skills for Freshmen Construction Engineers
لو ممكن اي ابحاث او اي كتاب يساعدني​*


----------



## ابو نواس (21 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن اطروحة ماجستير في project managment


----------



## هيثم_محمد (21 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
أرجو رسالة بعنوان
Behavior of composite column-flat slab connection


----------



## anarab (21 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
من فضلكم محتاج
اى مشروع بخصوص : رفع الكفاءة الانتاجية لخط انتاج
او اى كتاب يجمع الطرق المختلفة لرفع انتاجية خط انتاج

مشكورين مقدما 
جزاكم الله خيرا
​


----------



## حبوكا (21 يونيو 2010)

ممكن اى رسالة عن مادة الفيروسيمنت


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (22 يونيو 2010)

*

مشكور علي المشاركه
مقدر مجهودك
لست متاكد من ان هذا طلبك ، اطلع على هذه الرسالة ، واعلمني اذا كانت هيا ما تبحث عنه 
http://ifile.it/k1s0d6g/fresssshhhh12215.pdf

هذه الاطروحة لسا طازة ، صادرة من ثلاث شهور فقط 
وشكرا 
هذه ما ظهر لي
*

*

unable to verify download ticket*

HTTP/1.x 503 Service Unavailable


continue to main page


----------



## o0o1o0o (22 يونيو 2010)

*لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم .. 
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم .. 
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له .. 
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله .. 
إلهي .. 
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً .. 
إلهي .. 
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين آمين .. 
إلهي .. 
إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيه و تمده بالصحة و العافية .. 
إلهي .. 
لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير .
اللهم اشفي والدته وجميع المسلمين*​


----------



## ندى الجيلاوي (22 يونيو 2010)

اريد اطروحة ماجستير باختصاص تكنولوجيا الخرسانة


----------



## hamza_sellam (22 يونيو 2010)

Assalam alikom, 
I have got the thesis that you send barak Allah feek and may Allah heal your mother, but the thesis was quite far from my topic, it dealt with the high temperature level, 
my thesis that I want is the effect of the temperature floctuations on the flexible pavements, the fluctuations are daily basis, in other words, the daily fluctuation in desert climate, so could you please do another traial


----------



## wesamts (22 يونيو 2010)

*Can you help me*

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتم ابغي بحث في كيفية ادارة مشروع هندسي (مع مثال تطبيقي )
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (22 يونيو 2010)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> *
> 
> مشكور علي المشاركه
> مقدر مجهودك
> ...


مشكور جات
عاجز عن الشكر


----------



## m66666677 (22 يونيو 2010)

hamza_sellam قال:


> Assalam alikom,
> I have got the thesis that you send barak Allah feek and may Allah heal your mother, but the thesis was quite far from my topic, it dealt with the high temperature level,
> my thesis that I want is the effect of the temperature floctuations on the flexible pavements, the fluctuations are daily basis, in other words, the daily fluctuation in desert climate, so could you please do another traial



This is what I got


----------



## nasir 8 (23 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ندعو الله تعالى ان يمن بالشفاء العاجل على والدتك 
اللهم اشفيها وعافيها انك سميع قريب مجيب الدعاء​اخى الكريم : جزاك الله خيرا على ماتقوم به من خير ستجده عند الله تعالى 
ونشكرك على ماامديتنا به من قبل ونتمنى ان يتسع صدرك لتلقى طلباتنا الجديدة 

اريد بحث بعنوان :
​The Use of Gum Arabic In Concrete Mixes As Local Additive

هناك دراسات وابحاث اجريت من من قبل عن استخدام مادة الصمغ العربى الرخيصة الثمن فى الخلطات الخرسانية كبديل عن المضافات الكيميائيةالباهظة الثمن ياريت لو عندك اى اوراق او بحوث عن هذا الموضوع او اى معلومات عن مادة الصمغ العربى من حيث التركيب والخواص

وجزاك الله خيرا وندعوهو تعالى ان يمن بالشفاء العاجل على والدتك​


----------



## m66666677 (23 يونيو 2010)

nasir 8 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ندعو الله تعالى ان يمن بالشفاء العاجل على والدتك
> اللهم اشفيها وعافيها انك سميع قريب مجيب الدعاء​اخى الكريم : جزاك الله خيرا على ماتقوم به من خير ستجده عند الله تعالى
> ...


 
لا يوجد عندي اي شئ عن هذا ، ارى انه بحث رائع للبدء فيه ، خصوصا انه لا يوجد احد قد تكلم عليه من قبل ، بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## saraali babiker (23 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن االرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ندعو الله تعالى ان يمن بالشفاء العاجل على والدتك 
اللهم اشفيها وعافيها انك سميع قريب مجيب الدعاء واشفي جميع مرضي المومنين (امين) 
جزاك الله خيرا على ماتقوم به من خير ستجده عند الله تعالى 
الموضوع:لوتكرمت اخي اريد اي افادة عن هذه وهو:​design optimization of beem​



والله لايضيع اجر من احسن عملا ​


----------



## ايمن كحوش (23 يونيو 2010)

اللهم اشفها يا رب العالمين


----------



## m66666677 (23 يونيو 2010)

saraali babiker قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن االرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ندعو الله تعالى ان يمن بالشفاء العاجل على والدتك
> ...


 
لا يوجد عندي اي شئ عن هذا الموضوع 
شكرا


----------



## m66666677 (23 يونيو 2010)

هيثم_محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أرجو رسالة بعنوان
> Behavior of composite column-flat slab connection


 
هذا طلبك :56:
http://ifile.it/9hf7qm4/afeafvefaezewqq.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (23 يونيو 2010)

hamadahfz قال:


> *السلام عليكم يا اخي الكريم*
> 
> *يمكنك البحث في اي من رؤوس الموضوعات التاليه فكلها تصلح لاستخدامها في بحثي:*
> *Management in Organisation *
> ...


 

http://ifile.it/dbkuy2h/wwwqasww2ffd222.pdf


----------



## hamza_sellam (23 يونيو 2010)

I found two thesises from us unniversities 
could you find them in your websites 
their titles in detail below
prediction of low temperature and thermal fatigue cracking in flexible pavements 
author: mohamed yehia shahin
university of texas
1972
the second thesis is;
Analysis of thermal fatigue distress of asphalt concrete pavements 
author: N Mike Jackson
Oregon state university 
1992-1993


----------



## m66666677 (23 يونيو 2010)

hamza_sellam قال:


> I found two thesises from us unniversities
> could you find them in your websites
> their titles in detail below
> prediction of low temperature and thermal fatigue cracking in flexible pavements
> ...



You're right , but they are protected 
sorry


----------



## سحر اسماعيل بكر (24 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة انا طالبة ماجستير مرحلة البحث احتاج الى اسم لبحثي عن مجمع سكني برأيكم ماذا يكون اسم البحث لابدا العمل ؟ارجوكم بحاجة ماسة الى المساعدة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مسلم البصري (24 يونيو 2010)

الست سحر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عليك ان توضحي مادة البحث والموضوع الذي سوف تتناول خلال البحث والمحور الرئيسي للبحث هل هو تحليل وتصميم انشائي للمجمع؟ ام هو دراسة جدوى للمجمع؟ او هو ادراة مشروع انشاء المجمع ؟ ارجوكي وضحي مادة البحث وانا مستعد لوضع عنوان مناسب لبحثك.

المهندس
مسلم التميمي
طالب دكتوراه حاليا
هندسة انشاءات


----------



## مسلم البصري (24 يونيو 2010)

*طلب مساعدة*

الست سحر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عليك ان توضحي مادة البحث والموضوع الذي سوف تتناوليه خلال البحث والمحور الرئيسي للبحث هل هو تحليل وتصميم انشائي للمجمع؟ ام هو دراسة جدوى للمجمع؟ او هو ادراة مشروع انشاء المجمع ؟ ارجوكي وضحي مادة البحث وانا مستعد لوضع عنوان مناسب لبحثك.

المهندس
مسلم التميمي
طالب دكتوراه حاليا
هندسة انشاءات


----------



## m66666677 (24 يونيو 2010)

مسلم البصري قال:


> الست سحر
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عليك ان توضحي مادة البحث والموضوع الذي سوف تتناوليه خلال البحث والمحور الرئيسي للبحث هل هو تحليل وتصميم انشائي للمجمع؟ ام هو دراسة جدوى للمجمع؟ او هو ادراة مشروع انشاء المجمع ؟ ارجوكي وضحي مادة البحث وانا مستعد لوضع عنوان مناسب لبحثك.
> 
> ...



If you want to talk to somebody you have to talk to her directly not in this page

this page only for PhD or master thesis

Thanks


----------



## مسلم البصري (24 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> If you want to talk to somebody you have to talk to her directly not in this page
> 
> this page only for PhD or master thesis
> 
> Thanks


 I am very sorry , please i would like to accept my oblogiation.


----------



## HISHAM" (25 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخي لو تكرمت هذا طلبي

**Christopoulos C, Filiatrault A, Folz B, Uang CM (2002): Post-Tensioned Energy-Dissipating
Connections for Moment-Resisting Steel Frames. ASCE Journal of Structural Engineering, Vol. 128, No.
9, 1111-1120.

**Christopoulos, C., Filiatrault, A. and Uang, C.M. (2002a). “Self-centering
post-tensioned energy dissipating (PTED) steel frames for seismic
regions”, University of California, Report No. SSRP-2002/06.


----------



## m66666677 (25 يونيو 2010)

HISHAM" قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي لو تكرمت هذا طلبي
> 
> **Christopoulos C, Filiatrault A, Folz B, Uang CM (2002): Post-Tensioned Energy-Dissipating
> ...


 
I can't upload any journals for private reasons


----------



## HISHAM" (25 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخي شكرا لتعاونك اعذرني ولكن عندي أيضا هذه الطلبات
Petty, G. 1999. “Evaluation of a Friction Component for a Post-Tensioned Steel Connection”. M.S.
Thesis, Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering. Lehigh University, Bethlehem, PA.


Wolski, M. 2006. “Experimental Evaluation of a Bottom Flange Friction Device for a Self Centering
Seismic Moment Resistant Frame with Post-Tensioned Steel Moment Connections” M.S. Thesis,
Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering. Lehigh University, Bethlehem, PA.


----------



## أبو منه (25 يونيو 2010)

اللهم اشفى لنا امهاتنا وجميع امهات المؤمنين شفاءا لا يغادر سقما و ارحمهم كما ربيانا صغارا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .


----------



## engineer_85 (26 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع والعظيم .نسال الله ان يشفي والدتك وطولة العمر يارب
اخي ممكن رسائل ماجستير بقدر ما تقدر في مو ضوع
finit element method
واكون شاكر الك اخي الغالي


----------



## yagoub omer (26 يونيو 2010)

الاخ/المشرف 
أريد بحث ماجستير أكثر تفصيلا في
shallow and deep piles design foundation(geo-technical-drilling-concreting)


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الكريم 
جزاك الله خيرا
محتاج للبحث في
Quantity Surveying


----------



## اياد اليوسف (27 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارغب بالحصول على الاطروحة التالية
Huang, T.S: " Crack propagation studies in micro -concrete ", Thesis presented to the university of colorado in partial fulfilment for degree of master of science , 1966 مع الدعاء الى الوالدة بالصحة والسلامة


----------



## m66666677 (27 يونيو 2010)

engineer_85 قال:


> اشكرك اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع والعظيم .نسال الله ان يشفي والدتك وطولة العمر يارب
> اخي ممكن رسائل ماجستير بقدر ما تقدر في مو ضوع
> finit element method
> واكون شاكر الك اخي الغالي


 

هذا طلبك ، صادرة من جامعة فلوريدا لعام 2009

http://ifile.it/wr10po8/3333deswqaaxzccdew3.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (27 يونيو 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ارغب بالحصول على الاطروحة التالية
> huang, t.s: " crack propagation studies in micro -concrete ", thesis presented to the university of colorado in partial fulfilment for degree of master of science , 1966 مع الدعاء الى الوالدة بالصحة والسلامة


 
لقد راجعت جميع الاطروحات الصادرة في ذلك العام لجامعة كولورادو ولم اجدها ابدا


----------



## m66666677 (27 يونيو 2010)

yagoub omer قال:


> الاخ/المشرف
> أريد بحث ماجستير أكثر تفصيلا في
> shallow and deep piles design foundation(geo-technical-drilling-concreting)


 
الرجاء قراءة شروط الطلب


----------



## اياد اليوسف (27 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اشكرك اخي العزيز لكن هذه الاطروحة لكيتها في احد الاطاريح وكانت مذكورة في المصادر فيمكن وجود خطا في المصدر وانا شاكر لك


----------



## m66666677 (27 يونيو 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم اشكرك اخي العزيز لكن هذه الاطروحة لكيتها في احد الاطاريح وكانت مذكورة في المصادر فيمكن وجود خطا في المصدر وانا شاكر لك


 
هل تريد اطروحة مشابه لها ، اذا نعم ، الرجاء اعلامي بذلك 
وشكرا


----------



## HISHAM" (27 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
أخي شكرا لتعاونك اعذرني ولكن عندي أيضا هذه الطلبات
Petty, G. 1999. “Evaluation of a Friction Component for a Post-Tensioned Steel Connection”. M.S.
Thesis, Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering. Lehigh University, Bethlehem, PA.


Wolski, M. 2006. “Experimental Evaluation of a Bottom Flange Friction Device for a Self Centering
Seismic Moment Resistant Frame with Post-Tensioned Steel Moment Connections” M.S. Thesis,
Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering. Lehigh University, Bethlehem, PA.*


إذا لم تجدها فأرجو أن تزودني بأي شيئ حول
self centering steel frames​


----------



## aktco (27 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجوا ارسال لي طريقة هندسية لصب ارضية بمساحة 720 متر مربع مع حساب التمدد و طريقة العمل


----------



## m66666677 (27 يونيو 2010)

aktco قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجوا ارسال لي طريقة هندسية لصب ارضية بمساحة 720 متر مربع مع حساب التمدد و طريقة العمل


 

لا اعرف ما ارد عليك 
هل قرأت عنوان هذه الصفحة 
:18:


----------



## m66666677 (27 يونيو 2010)

HISHAM" قال:


> *السلام عليكم *​
> *أخي شكرا لتعاونك اعذرني ولكن عندي أيضا هذه *​
> إذا لم تجدها فأرجو أن تزودني بأي شيئ حول
> self centering steel frames​


 

هذا طلبك 
http://ifile.it/sl8t12k/hhhhtrdrhh123.pdf


----------



## اياد اليوسف (27 يونيو 2010)

نعم ارغب باطروحة مشابهة لها وانا شاكر لك


----------



## HISHAM" (27 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا*

أخي أشكرك من كل قلبي لتعاونك ما أبحث عنه بالضبط هو أي مرجع حول المثال الموجود في المرفقات أو تفاصيل البحث نفسه للملف الموجود في المرفقات فقد أشار كاتب المقال أن التفاصيل ستكون في تقرير قادم وأنا لم أجد هذا التقرير حتى الآن .
أرجو منك أن تتطلع على الملف .


----------



## m66666677 (27 يونيو 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> نعم ارغب باطروحة مشابهة لها وانا شاكر لك


 

:20:
http://ifile.it/bcjpdg0/eeeyad yosswef.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (27 يونيو 2010)

hisham" قال:


> أخي أشكرك من كل قلبي لتعاونك ما أبحث عنه بالضبط هو أي مرجع حول المثال الموجود في المرفقات أو تفاصيل البحث نفسه للملف الموجود في المرفقات فقد أشار كاتب المقال أن التفاصيل ستكون في تقرير قادم وأنا لم أجد هذا التقرير حتى الآن .
> أرجو منك أن تتطلع على الملف .


 
مرجع حول المثال ، يعني هل تريد جورنال 
اذا كان نعم ، للاسف لا استطيع رفعه لاسباب الملكية، حيث يتم كتابة معلومات شخصية بمجرد التحميل اي جورنال


----------



## HISHAM" (27 يونيو 2010)

أخي أي رسالة ماجستير أو دكتوراة حول هذا العنوان 
Post-Tensioned Energy-Dissipated (PTED) beam-to-column connections in steel frames


----------



## m66666677 (27 يونيو 2010)

hisham" قال:


> أخي أي رسالة ماجستير أو دكتوراة حول هذا العنوان
> post-tensioned energy-dissipated (pted) beam-to-column connections in steel frames


 
هل اطلعت اولا على ما رفعته لك

لقد كان هذا طلبك 
self centering steel frames
ولقد رفعته لك


----------



## m66666677 (27 يونيو 2010)

HISHAM" قال:


> أخي أي رسالة ماجستير أو دكتوراة حول هذا العنوان
> Post-Tensioned Energy-Dissipated (PTED) beam-to-column connections in steel frames


 
على العموم
هذا طلبك (ليس لدي شئ اخر عن هذا الموضوع)، وهذه اطروحة رائعة جدا عن هذا الموضوع

http://ifile.it/3tq01a9/fffffffefrrwsq311.pdf
لا تنسى دفع الثمن


----------



## gila22 (27 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع 
لي بعض الطلبات ان أمكن 

Performance evaluation of QoS of real time multimedia application Queue in Mobile Broadband Wireless Access (MBWA ) using Matlab tool


----------



## اياد اليوسف (27 يونيو 2010)

السلام بالنسبة الى الرابط التالي 
http://ifile.it/bcjpdg0/eeeyad yosswef.pdf جاي تظهر لي الرسالة التالية
sorry but we have to check if you are human as multiple downloads were detected from your ip address in a short period
please complete the challenge below
وبعد ادخالي الصور المطلوب ادخالها يتم اظهار لي نفس الرسالة السابقة وهكذا فارجوا التاكد من الرابط لاني حاولت اكثر من مرة ولم استطيع التحميل واما اسف على الاطالة


----------



## m66666677 (27 يونيو 2010)

الرجاء عدم طلب اكثر من اطروحة للعضو الواحد ، لان ذلك ياخذ مني وقت كثير جدا 
شكرا


----------



## HISHAM" (27 يونيو 2010)

لقد اطلعت على الملف ولكن للأسف ليس هذا ما أبحث عنه ما أريده بالضبط هو أي أطروحة حول هذا العنوان 
Post-Tensioned Energy-Dissipated (PTED) beam-to-column connections in steel frames .


----------



## m66666677 (27 يونيو 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> السلام بالنسبة الى الرابط التالي
> http://ifile.it/bcjpdg0/eeeyad yosswef.pdf جاي تظهر لي الرسالة التالية
> sorry but we have to check if you are human as multiple downloads were detected from your ip address in a short period
> please complete the challenge below
> وبعد ادخالي الصور المطلوب ادخالها يتم اظهار لي نفس الرسالة السابقة وهكذا فارجوا التاكد من الرابط لاني حاولت اكثر من مرة ولم استطيع التحميل واما اسف على الاطالة


 
اسف جدا 
بعد ثواني سيتم تتحميله على رابط ثاني 
ولا يهمك و
واسف جدا على الازعاج


----------



## m66666677 (27 يونيو 2010)

HISHAM" قال:


> لقد اطلعت على الملف ولكن للأسف ليس هذا ما أبحث عنه ما أريده بالضبط هو أي أطروحة حول هذا العنوان
> Post-Tensioned Energy-Dissipated (PTED) beam-to-column connections in steel frames .


 
على العموم هذا بحث اخر 
هذا طلبك (ليس لدي شئ اخر عن هذا الموضوع)، وهذه اطروحة رائعة جدا عن هذا الموضوع

http://ifile.it/3tq01a9/fffffffefrrwsq311.pdf
لا تنسى دفع الثمن


----------



## m66666677 (27 يونيو 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> السلام بالنسبة الى الرابط التالي
> http://ifile.it/bcjpdg0/eeeyad%20yosswef.pdf جاي تظهر لي الرسالة التالية
> sorry but we have to check if you are human as multiple downloads were detected from your ip address in a short period
> please complete the challenge below
> وبعد ادخالي الصور المطلوب ادخالها يتم اظهار لي نفس الرسالة السابقة وهكذا فارجوا التاكد من الرابط لاني حاولت اكثر من مرة ولم استطيع التحميل واما اسف على الاطالة


 

هذا رابط اخر 
اسف جدا 
http://www.4shared.com/document/F8qkoN6U/eeeyad_yosswef.html

اذا لم يشتغل اعلمني بذلك

هذا شغال عندي مية بالمئة


----------



## m66666677 (27 يونيو 2010)

gila22 قال:


> بارك الله فيك على الموضوع
> لي بعض الطلبات ان أمكن
> 
> performance evaluation of qos of real time multimedia application queue in mobile broadband wireless access (mbwa ) using matlab tool


 

الرجاء دفع الثمن مسبقا ( الثمن الدعاء لامي بالشفاء )
وطلبك سيتم طلبه باذن الله بثواني


----------



## اياد اليوسف (27 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك اخي العزيز الرابط الجديد يشتغل وجاري التحميل وكما ارجوا منك التاكد من رابط الاطروحة التالية لان مشكلته نفس مشكلة الرابط الماضي نظرا لاهمية هذه الاطروحة لي وازملائي الطلبة وشكرا لك 
http://ifile.it/wr10po8/3333deswqaaxzccdew3.pdf


----------



## HISHAM" (27 يونيو 2010)

أشكرك أخي محمود عبد القادر على تعاونك راجيا من الله أن يشفي والدتك وجميع الأمهات 
اللهم آمين


----------



## m66666677 (27 يونيو 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> اشكرك اخي العزيز الرابط الجديد يشتغل وجاري التحميل وكما ارجوا منك التاكد من رابط الاطروحة التالية لان مشكلته نفس مشكلة الرابط الماضي نظرا لاهمية هذه الاطروحة لي وازملائي الطلبة وشكرا لك
> http://ifile.it/wr10po8/3333deswqaaxzccdew3.pdf


 
وهذا رابط اخر 
مع ان الاول شغال 
http://www.4shared.com/document/HTJjpBkV/3333deswqaaxzccdew3.html


----------



## m66666677 (27 يونيو 2010)

hisham" قال:


> أشكرك أخي محمود عبد القادر على تعاونك راجيا من الله أن يشفي والدتك وجميع الأمهات
> اللهم آمين


 

انا لست محمود عبد القادر
والرجاء عدم ذكر اسماء


----------



## m66666677 (27 يونيو 2010)

تلبية الطلبات تم ايقافها لمدة اسبوع ،
لاسباب خاصة 

شكرا ​


----------



## اياد اليوسف (27 يونيو 2010)

انا اشكرك اليوم على تلبية طلبي واعادة تحميل الملفات على رابط اخر وانا اسف اذا كنت اليوم قد ازعجتك والسلام عليكم


----------



## أوج الهندسة (27 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم أولا اتمنى لوالدتك الشفاء العاجل إن شاء الله
ثانبا: أمل موافاتي باخر البحوت في مجال التسليح باستخدام قضبان الالياف الزجاجية 
GFK-Reinforcment


----------



## almslami (28 يونيو 2010)

أطلب رساله ماجستير تكون بها معلومات عن
shallow and deep piles foundation design,geotechnical investigation,drilling,concreting.
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## yagoub omer (28 يونيو 2010)

بحث ماجستير عن
piles foundations design and geotechnical investigation


----------



## mortada81 (29 يونيو 2010)

رساله ماجيستير فى اداره المشروعات عن cost estimating وبارك الله فيك وشفاك وعفاك


----------



## زهير موسى (29 يونيو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> الرجاء من عنده اي طلب يكتبه هنا وانا ان شاء الله سارفعه في غضون يومين الى عشرة ايام ،، الثمن ( الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء) ، وشكرا


اللهم أشفها أنت الشافى و عوض أيام مرضها حسنات
أطلب رسالة دكتوراه بعنوان 
Applications of artifical intelegent in civil engineering
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو امنة (30 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اني احتاج الاطروحة التالية
optimal utilization of water resources of the euphrates river in iraq by al-hadithi .adi hardan university of arezona


----------



## ابو امنة (30 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم احتاج الاطروحة التالية
lesser zab area in iraq :geografical study of storage and irrigation projects and their relation to agricultural production by al-saadi ,abbas f university of cairo egypt 1976


----------



## arch2007 (30 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم :
اتمنى لوالدتك الشفاء العاجل إن شاء الله
واتمنى ان تجد رسالة الدكتوراة هذه: :11:
An integrated Approach to Value Management and Sustanable Construction during Strategic Briefing In Saudi Construction Projects, 2008​ 
لا حرمك الله انت ووالدتك من الاجر والعافية​


----------



## مجدى أبو بكر (30 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
أريد رسالة فى الخرسانه زاتية الدمك 
self comacting concrete 
وشكرا


----------



## zizoelgen (30 يونيو 2010)

بعد اذنك يا باشا 
انا عندى مشروع تخرج فى جميع انواع الحوائط الساندة مش ممكن تساعدنى
diaphragm walls
retaining walls
slope stability
piles
طرق تصميمهم وتنفيذهم فى الموقع وكل شئ عنهم
من فضلك حاول تساعدنى


----------



## lakhrifmou (1 يوليو 2010)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## ابو امنة (1 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخي العزيز بتوفيرك هذه الاطاريح خصوصا للطلاب و الباحثين الذين يفتقرون لهكذا خدمات مكتبية فانه لخدمة جليلة و لك الاجر العظيم انشاء الله و شفى الله والدتك و عافاها من كل مرض و مكروه


----------



## areej ahmed (1 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
لى طلب..وبارك الله فيك
Strengthening Punching Shear in Flat Slab by Using Vertical Studs of Reinforcement


----------



## الان جلال (2 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك على الموضوع 
لي بعض الطلبات ان أمكن 
*


Combined-free flowover weirs and belowgates
Ecoulements libres combinés sur des déversoirs et sous des vannes
ABDEL-AZIM M. NEGM, Associate Professor, Water & Water Structures Engrg. Dept., Faculty of Engrg., Zagazig University,
Zagazig, Egypt, E-mail: [email protected]
A.M. AL-BRAHIM, Associate Professor, Civil Engrg. Dept., College of Engrg., King Saud University, P.O.Box 800, Riyadh 11421,
KSA, E-mail: [email protected]
A.A. ALHAMID, Associate Professor, Civil Engrg. Dept., College of Engrg., King Saud University, P.O.Box 800, Riyadh 11421, KSA,
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (2 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي m666666677 على المساعدات التي تقدمها للاخوه المهندسين واعانك الله وحفطك واسأل الله ان يشافي والدتك ويحفظها لك-- تحياتي لك


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (2 يوليو 2010)

Thank you very much
و ادعو الله لوالدتك بطول العمر وكامل الصحة والعافية 

اريد شاكرا الرسائل في الآتي:
Flexural Strength Capacity of the SFRC Slabs

SFRC = Steel Fiber Reinforcement Concrete


----------



## parasismic (3 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم
**
عنوان الموضوع كالآتي

A knowledge-based expert system for earthquake resistant design of reinforced concrete buildings *
* 
جزاك الله خيرا وشفى الله لك والدتك *


----------



## cadnet (3 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم

عنوان الموضوع كالآتي
Opuntia cactus Pear as an Innovative Green Technology


----------



## Alkadry (4 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يشفي مرضكم و مرضى جميع المسلمين و كل مريض

شكرا للموقع


----------



## mhd00100 (4 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء وعافى والدتك 
ارجو توفير بحث عن تقيم تلوث المياه الجوفية باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
Assess the groundwater contamination using geographic information systems
(باستخدام التحليل المكاني والاحصائي)
اكرمك الله واطل الله في عمر والدتك


----------



## mohamed__2010 (4 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أولا اشكركم جدا على هذا المجهود الضخم .. وجزاكم الله كل خيـــر

طلبي هو أى بحث عن Outrigger system in High rise buildings due to laterul load
واتمنى أيضا أى احصل على Model لمنشأ steel بأي عدد من الأدوار أعلى من 40 دور - سواء كان 2D أو 3D أو كلاهما معا ..

وشكرا مقدمااااااا*​


----------



## زهير موسى (5 يوليو 2010)

شفى الله والدتك و أعانها و شفى الله مرضى المسلمين
موضوع دكتوراه بعنوان 
Applications of artificial intelegant in civil engineering
و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## gagogy1 (5 يوليو 2010)

رسالة ماحستيير فى مجال الانشاءات(مجال الخرسانة المسلحة)


----------



## jidi (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و أشفى والدتك ووفقك لما يحبه و يرضاه 
ابحث عن اطروحة للأستئناس في موضوع 
drillind bit


----------



## MAKLAD (6 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zaidtech (7 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله بيك اخي 
ممكن اطروحه متعلقه بهذا الموضوع او paper او Journal 
(( Design optimization of post-tension slab ))
بارك الله بيك واتمنى الشفاء العاجل لوالدتك


----------



## يونس الدايمي (7 يوليو 2010)

*لسلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً على عرضك هذا*​


----------



## mohammad. (7 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع 
اللهم اشفي والدته اللهم اشفي والدته اللهم اشفي والدته
طلبي هو رسالة ماجستير بعنوان التحكم في ايقاف وتشغيل محرك pic*


----------



## judii80 (7 يوليو 2010)

Assessment of deteriorating post-tensioned concrete bridges. 
PhD Thesis,University of Sheffield
Department of Civil and Structural Engineering
1997.
by Cavell DG


----------



## اياد اليوسف (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارغب بالحصول على الاطروحة التالية
Xie M. Finite element modeling of discrete crack propagation. PhD Thesis, University of new mexico, 1995.
مع الدعاء الى الوالدة بالشفاء


----------



## م.اسحاق (8 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد , 
و نسال الله شفاء والدتك من كل سقم و العافية من كل بلاء و الامان من كل مكروه 
طلبي هو steel fiber reinforcement concrete 

و لدي اقتراح ..لم لا ترشدنا لكيفية البحث و أين نبحث حتى تعم الفائدة و يخف الامر عليك؟
و دمت و والدتك في رعاية الله


----------



## reem mohammed khed (8 يوليو 2010)

اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعدة سقما أبدا, اللهم أذهب البأس واشف أنت الشافي , لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لا يغادر سقما
انا موضوع البحث بتاعي عن الرصف الاسفلتي على البارد والعنوان المطلوب البحث عنه هو 
cold in place recycle )


----------



## eng_top (8 يوليو 2010)

اطلب بحث فى هذا الموضوع bligh theory نظرية بلاى L=CH لرسالة ماجستير وشكرا


----------



## عمر المهدى ادريس (9 يوليو 2010)

*شاكرين مجهوداتك*

*الأخ العزيز / صاحب الموضوع

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
وشفا والدتك
وعافاها
وعفا عنها
وأكرمها
وأعزها
وحفظها من كل سوء
اللهم آمين

هذه بدايتي معاك وسأطلب منك ما احتاج عن قريب ان شاء الله*


----------



## ENG TAHA SALEM (9 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو ارفاق اى بحث او رساله تخص 
pile cap design


----------



## fnfn (9 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع المفيد وجزاك خيرا مع تمنياتي بالشفاء للوالدة 
لي طلب ان امكن اي اوراق بحثية اورسالة ماجستير او دكتوراة في 
Transport studies


----------



## Awad1980 (10 يوليو 2010)

Moss, R.E.S. Cyclic lateral loading of model pile groups in
clay: phase 2B. Masters thesis, Department Civil and Environmental
Engineering, Geotechnical Division, Utah State
University, Logan, UT, 1997.


----------



## yaser_q (10 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع 
لي طلب ان أمكن 

Lui Y. Failure analysis of building structures under abnormal loads, PhD Thesis, University of Waterloo, Ont., Canada, 2004

جزاء الله خير


----------



## hanxxx (10 يوليو 2010)

أحتاج الي دراسة كاملة عن الخرسانة ومعالجتها ورفع كفاءتها !!!!!
شكرا


----------



## المهندس عبدالرقيب (10 يوليو 2010)

Strengthen the foundations located in different soil properties
هذا موضوع الرسالة


----------



## gemy147 (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .........
انا محمد جمال من مصر الحمد لله انا خلاص شغال فى مشروع تخرجى وهو مشروع structure لكنى محتار فى موضوع النقطه البحثيه وهى عبارة عن تاثير الحرارة على المنشات المعدنيه ياريت لو حضرتك ترفعلى عن هذا الموضوع 

The effect of temperature on steel buildings.

وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## akrambon (12 يوليو 2010)

*Resrvoir of sulphuric acid*

اخي العزيز بارك الله بك على هذا المجهود الرائع وادام الله بعمرك ولوالدتك بالشفاء العاجل ان شاء الله 
اذا امكن اخي العزيز بحوث في:
....Resrvoir of sulphuric acid : Conception, dimensionality, Calculation
SHOKRAN *


----------



## architect2010 (12 يوليو 2010)

اريد اطروحة عن البناء بالطين في مدينة شبام حضرموت باليمن


----------



## gemy147 (12 يوليو 2010)

استاذى الجليل انا فعلا بحاجه ماسه الى هذا البحث لانه النقطه البحثيه فى مشروع تخرجى الذى ساناقشه خلال ايام وان شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتك ويتم على والدتك بالشفاء العاجل


----------



## kikidodo72 (12 يوليو 2010)

1- design of encased stone colum for soil improvement using abaqus
2-principale design of stone column for soil improvement


----------



## aldurra (13 يوليو 2010)

شكرا عن جد نشكرك ع موضوعك واهتمامك بالاخرين بس انا ما فهمت 
(اطلب اي رسالة دكتوراة او ماجستير في مجال الهندسة المدنية )
هل الموضوع المطلوب سيكون ع مستويات الدكتوراه والماجستير فقط


----------



## سرمد مدني (13 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ممكن اطروحة عن 
Transparent Concrete
مع الشكر لجهودك المبذولة حتى ان لم يتم تلبة الطلب 
مع دعائي للوالدة بالشفاء العاجل ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو امنة (13 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
نشكر الاخ الذي يسهل عملية الحصول على الاطاريح و ندعو لوالدته بالشفاء العاجل و جعل ما يفعله ابنها من الخدمة كصدقة جارية لها و نتساءل عن استئناف عملية تلبية الطلبات و هل هناك امب بالحصول على الاطاريح الذي طلبناها مع الشكر


----------



## m66666677 (13 يوليو 2010)

*تم ايقاف تلبية الطلبات لامور خاصة*

تم ايقاف تلبية الطلبات لامور خاصة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 يوليو 2010)

m66666677 قال:


> تم ايقاف تلبية الطلبات لامور خاصة



جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك على ما قدمته من مساعدات للاعضاء
تم غلق الموضوع ورفعه من التثبيت 
على ان يعاد فتح الموضوع واعادة تثبيته فى حال رغبت حضرتك بتكلمة الموضوع فيمكن مراسلة احد الزملاء المشرفين على الخاص لاعادة فتحه و تثبيته

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------

